#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  IMF head Dominique Strauss-Kahn : France's would-be president , accused of sex attack

## Mid

*Strauss-Kahn, France's would-be president*
Brian Love
(Editing by Todd Eastham)
                  Sun May 15, 2011

*PARIS* (Reuters) - IMF head Dominique Strauss-Kahn, arrested by police in New  York for sexual assault, is the front-runner in opinion polls to win  next year's presidential election in France and replace incumbent Nicolas Sarkozy.

  Strauss-Kahn, a 62-year-old  Socialist who starred as finance minister in the late 1990s, left for  Washington in late 2007 to head the International Monetary Fund, just as  the world's worst economic downturn since World War II hit.

The  polls show Strauss-Kahn, who has yet to officially declare, trouncing  Sarkozy and also leading all other potential challengers in what many in  his home country expected to be a dirty campaign leading up to an  election set for next April.

Things  heated up in recent days when photographs circulated on the Internet  showing the IMF managing director standing beside a friend's flashy  sports car in Paris -- triggering frenzied media commentary about his  high-flyer's life-style and his left-wing credentials.

One  of his Socialist Party allies said on French radio on Saturday that "a  totally structured and orchestrated campaign" had been initiated in an  attempt to tarnish his public image.

Yet he is no stranger to controversy.

His  reputation as a "ladies' man" has for many, and above all his enemies,  been as big as his reputation as a politician with vast international  experience in addition to 25 years of front- and back-room party  politics in France.

He was  investigated by the IMF in 2008 over possible abuse of power involving a  brief affair with an IMF economist. The probe cleared him of abuse of  power and he apologized publicly for "a serious error of judgment."

News of his arrest at New York's JFK airport could hardly have come at a more critical moment.

France's  Socialist Party, the main opposition party, holds a "primary" contest  to pick a runner for the presidential race and candidates have to  register soon. Strauss-Kahn was widely expected to declare his  intentions by late June at the latest.

LACKING 'FIRE IN THE BELLY'?

Strauss-Kahn  lost a similar primary selection test in 2006 to Segolene Royal in a  disappointing performance that prompted the U.S. ambassador at the time  to say Strauss-Kahn lacked the "fire in the belly" it takes to wage a  presidential campaign.

Sarkozy,  who won the ensuing 2007 presidential election and is expected to try  for a second term, has little in common with the suave, multilingual  Strauss-Kahn, whose golden childhood in a secular and liberal Jewish  household in Morocco and Monaco explains a lot of his character.

One  point the two men do share in common is that they have both married  three times, for the first time in Strauss-Kahn's case to a high-school  sweetheart at the age of 18.

To  some Frenchmen of an older generation, Strauss-Kahn's third and current  wife, Anne Sinclair, is arguably more of a celebrity than he is, despite  having long swapped her job as the most-watched interviewer of French  current affairs TV for the role of loyal spouse, and part-time blogger.

Sinclair,  who married Strauss-Kahn when he was an industry minister in 1991 under  the late Socialist President Francois Mitterrand, is granddaughter and  heiress of one of France's biggest art dealers, and was born in New York  where her father fled the war-time Nazi persecution of Jews.

When  he had to make a public apology over the brief affair with an IMF  official, Sinclair stuck by his side in a way that prompted comparisons  to Hillary Clinton, the U.S. secretary of state and wife of former U.S.  President Bill Clinton.

French  voters are notoriously tolerant of their leader's sex lives and the  French media tends to avoid the issue as a matter of principle. A child  Mitterrand fathered outside of his marriage was unknown to most people  until she turned up at his funeral.

Far  from French shores, Strauss-Kahn, the globe-trotting IMF boss, has  carefully nurtured his left-wing credentials and built up a contact book  that would put many a statesman to shame. He has also found plenty of  time to visit his home country as well as a house in Marrakesh where his  family and friends regularly reunite.

PREDICTED TRILLIONS SPENT IN CRISIS

When  the global economic crisis struck at the end of 2007, Strauss-Kahn  likes to let it be known he was the first to say world leaders would  have to throw trillions of dollars into the pot to fight off depression.

That was indeed a policy that amounted to a small revolution for many at the IMF, hated in many countries like Argentina for ordering massive jobs and austerity programs in return for its rescue loans.

In  France, he was the architect of the economic policy that helped sweep  the Socialists to power in 1997 and him into the job of finance  minister. He is an economist by training and at one stage in the 1970s  looked destined for a career as a major player in academic economics on  the world stage.

In the job of  finance minister, helped by an economic boom, he won praise as the man  who helped France qualify for the launch of the euro in 1999, the launch  of a massive state-funded program to create 350,000 jobs and claimed  ownership of the shift to a 35-hour week -- but left the agonizing  implementation to someone else.

His  stint as head of a powerful finance, industry and budget ministry was  cut short abruptly when he resigned in late 1999 over a Socialist Party  funding scandal.

He was later acquitted.

Years  on, luck was on his side. He left French shores in November 2007 with a  mandate to cut costs at a semi-redundant International Monetary Fund.  Just as he got there, the great global recession gave the public  rescue-lending agency, and Strauss-Kahn, a new lease of life.

reuters.com

----------


## the dogcatcher

Couldn't he borrow enough to rent a whore?

----------


## larvidchr

Incredible lack of "judgment :mid: " on this guys part if the thing is true.

----------


## BobR

> Incredible lack of "judgment" on this guys part if the thing is true.


Incredible stupidity and arrogance on the part of the NYPD if this thing is not true.  They could have and should have fully investigated the crime and ask a Judge to issue a warrant if there was sufficient evidence then sought extradition from France. 

Frightening that in politically correct America an accomplished man can have his reputation destroyed so quickly by the likes of a hotel maid and the majority of morons are willing to deem him guilty simply because of this uncorroborated accusation and his arrest without ever hearing his defense.  May also be a political setup.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Frightening that in politically correct America an accomplished man can  have his reputation destroyed so quickly by the likes of a hotel maid  and the majority of morons are willing to deem him guilty simply because  of this uncorroborated accusation and his arrest without ever hearing  his defense.  May also be a political setup.


Frightening that you are so quick to judge them without knowing what evidence, including forensic, they have that made them charge him so quickly. For all you know they have a rape kit and want to do a CSI job on him to corroborate it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

There are two charges:




> May 15 (Bloomberg) -- Dominique Strauss-Kahn, head of the  International Monetary Fund, has been charged with attempted rape and  unlawful imprisonment, New York Police Department said today.
>       “On Saturday, May 14, 2011 at approximately 13:30  hours, inside of 45 West 44 Street, within the confines of the Midtown  South Precinct, police responded to a report of a sexual assault inside  of the Sofitel Hotel,” the NYPD said in an e-mailed statement today.
>       The statement said a 32-year-old female reported that she was sexually assaulted inside room 2806. 
>       “Further investigation lead to the apprehension  of the suspect who was on board a Air France flight at John F. Kennedy  International Airport. The suspect was taken into custody and  subsequently charged.”

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Strauss-Kahn, 62 — who was expected to challenge Nicholas Sarkozy in the  2012 French presidential election — was turned over to NYPD officers  and *brought to the Special Victims Unit’s uptown squadroom*.


Hey fucking hell, he's in big trouble now. I've seen them and they always get their man.

----------


## Boon Mee

These nasty commie socialists cannot subdue their baser instincts! :rofl: 

*Strauss-Kahn, rejected by the French Socialists as their presidential candidate in 2006*, gained international recognition as Frances finance minister in 1997-99.A former economics professor, *Strauss-Kahn joined the Socialist party in 1976*  and was elected to parliament in 1986 from the Val-dOise district,  north of Paris. He went on to become mayor of Sarcelles, a working-class  immigrant suburb of Paris.


News from AP | The Dallas Morning News, dallasnews.com

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> 
> Incredible lack of "judgment" on this guys part if the thing is true.
> 
> 
> Incredible stupidity and arrogance on the part of the NYPD if this thing is not true. They could have and should have fully investigated the crime and ask a Judge to issue a warrant if there was sufficient evidence then sought extradition from France. 
> 
> Frightening that in politically correct America an accomplished man can have his reputation destroyed so quickly by the likes of a hotel maid and the majority of morons are willing to deem him guilty simply because of this uncorroborated accusation and his arrest without ever hearing his defense. May also be a political setup.


Are you French or just plain addled?

The crime was corroborated, fully investigated and the man, who was arrested attempting to flee the country, was subsequently charged after interview. Why would you allow him to escape to another country which does not extradite its nationals? Do you also believe that the NYPD can only arrest a suspected felon on a warrant issued by a judge and that social standing should have a bearing upon whether or not that person should be arrested?

Do you have a functioning brain?

----------


## Butterfly

was he setup ala Dessange ?

sounds strange,

----------


## Seekingasylum

If it had been a set up, if one was to stray into Hollywood for a moment, the trick would have been to let him escape back to France. No extradition would have been possible, France does not permit it, but the furore and uncontested evidence would have had the desired effect in preventing his election if that was indeed the presumed aim. Bit difficult to have a leader who could not visit the USA.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by larvidchr
> ...


Seems strange that a man who " would be " president could derail himself so quickly without a little help. A functioning brain just might see an easy opportunity to ruin his career before it started. 

Quite possibly a set-up. :sexy:

----------


## Butterfly

it does seem like a setup,

going after a maid ? he knows better,

----------


## BaitongBoy

But, hey. Some of those pretty little French maid outfits?

----------


## FlyFree

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BobR
> ...



The name Clinton ring any bells?

The sad thing of BobR is that he seems to think 'accomplished' people need special respect and treatment. He hasn't met reality, in which 'accomplished' people who deserve respect are scarcer than hen's teeth, once you look behind the screen....

----------


## BaitongBoy

Yeah, Clinton rings a bell. How about Lewinski? 
Didn't see any attempted rape there.
It's okay for a guy to use his brain and THINK: What if?
We're not trying to defend the little bugger.
Just thinking outside the sandbox.
One can't accept all he/she hears or sees at face value.

----------


## FlyFree

Sex is the issue. Sex is the most powerful force, period. The point is that these 'accomplished' people are no better than anybody else, probably worse, and deserve no special treatment, trust or respect.    If it wasn't so pathetic it'd be cute; this kiddie-minded desire to look up to parent/godlike figures that the fearful have...

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Seems strange that a man who " would be " president could derail himself so quickly without a little help. A functioning brain just might see an easy opportunity to ruin his career before it started.


You appear to forget one point, that is....he's a Frog and they're not renowned for control where "maid-ens are involved! 




> it does seem like a setup, going after a maid ? he knows better,


"pupa" strikes again with another amazing post...how the fuck can you say "he knows better" you idiot!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mr Strauss-Kahn was removed from an Air France plane on Saturday and taken into custody by two New York Port Authority detectives, 10 minutes before the flight for Paris was due to take off, according to New York Police Department spokesman Paul Browne.

A 32-year-old chambermaid had earlier filed a complaint against the banker after fleeing the scene of the alleged incident, a suite at New York's Sofitel hotel in Times Square.

"The NYPD realised he had fled. He had left his cell phone behind," Paul Browne said. "We learned he was on an Air France plane. They held the plane and he was taken off and is now being held in police custody for questioning."

Brian Sessa, also of the NYPD, told reporters last night the anticipated charges were attempted rape, a criminal sex act, and unlawful imprisonment. Mr Strauss-Kahn does not enjoy diplomatic immunity

----------


## HermantheGerman

If he has enough jewish friends in New York City, he will get away with it, like so many. Will be interesting to see the outcome.
Or will he share the fate of his friend Moshe Katsav ?

----------


## bobo746

If he touched up the maid and i'm presuming she reported it straight away why wasn't he detained at the hotel until the police arrived and sussed out the story.

----------


## Butterfly

it's possible that Sarko set him up, he did a similar move to another Presidential candidate 5 years ago

Sarko and his "Israeli" connection is quite a nasty fucker

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> 
> Incredible lack of "judgment" on this guys part if the thing is true.
> 
> 
> Incredible stupidity and arrogance on the part of the NYPD if this thing is not true.  They could have and should have fully investigated the crime and ask a Judge to issue a warrant if there was sufficient evidence then sought extradition from France. 
> 
> Frightening that in politically correct America an accomplished man can have his reputation destroyed so quickly *by the likes of a hotel maid* and the majority of morons are willing to deem him guilty simply because of this uncorroborated accusation and his arrest without ever hearing his defense.  May also be a political setup.


For fucks sake did you by any chance drink "stuck up snob juice" so "the likes of a maid" - (says a lot about you this one), deserves lesser consideration as a victim than an "accomplished accused" with a history of sexual misconduct.

Level of trustworthiness/integrity = titles/pay-grade!!!  :rofl: , the blind stupid removed from reality sucking up to fame/money/position in this arrogant assumption is just mind-boggling. - Remember Madoff etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc...............................................  ...

The reality is that the Maid stands weaker in any case, the typical male attitude to female sex crime accusers, social position, assisted by low paid public prosecutes etc etc. 

Against a man who is almost declared innocent by default just because he is someone by morons like you, and with powerful political friends and money enough to hire an expensive super "dream team" of corrupt lying scumbag lawyers to smear and cast doubt about the accuser and her motives.

Even before the NYPD decided to arrest and interrogate the man the cards was heavily stacked in his favor, and yet you whine over the fact that he is processed like any other accused of a serious crime, if he is innocent I have no doubt his hired heavy hitters will get him off in a flash no worse for wear and with lots of sympathy, where as the woman risks years in prison for daring to accuse a powerful man with the poor odds that gives her to start with.

If I remember correct you claim to have been a policeman!! BobR, obviously it is quite good you have moved on, not only because of your prejudice against normal working people, but also since the obligation to especially protect the weak in society clearly was not high on your agenda.

Words fail me.  :mid:

----------


## Takeovers

> If he touched up the maid and i'm presuming she reported it straight away why wasn't he detained at the hotel until the police arrived and sussed out the story.


 The maid needs a little time to report it. 

He left the hotel in a hurry, forgot his cellphone in his haste. That haste is suspicious. Now they need to check when that flight was booked. Advance booking would help DSK. But if he booked it at the airport I would say he almost certainly is guilty.

----------


## Boon Mee

> If he touched up the maid and i'm presuming she reported it straight away why wasn't he detained at the hotel until the police arrived and sussed out the story.


Earlier reports told of a situation where this commie pervert was attempting to get the maid's lips around his bell end... :mid: 

it's that kind of behavior that should make the world wonder about trusting the IMF, Rep. Ron Paul said Sunday.
Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011...#ixzz1MUZm8XtM

----------


## Seekingasylum

Look, the guy is French, and was in the bath no doubt playing periscopes. The maid, a comely wench, came in to his room which he obviously misconstrued as an invitation to shag her mercilessly ( remember, he is French and therefore a little retarded in reading signals he doesn't like ) and he pounced like the rampant old goat he obviously is.

These continentals are all the same, look at Berlusconi for chrissakes!

No cunning political conspiracy here but if you do believe otherwise then you may well be interested in my timeshare development in...........

----------


## harrybarracuda

His supporters in France are accusing his enemies of a "smear campaign".

In America.

Yeah, that would work.

Anyway, he's going to "vigorously" deny the charges.

Presumably that means his team of highly paid lawyers will be embarking on a smear campaign of their own against the victim.




> The head of the International Money Fund, Dominique Strauss-Kahn,  has agreed to undergo scientific and forensic tests and intends to  "vigorously" defend himself against charges that he sexually assaulted a  hotel maid, lawyers said late Sunday.
> Strauss-Kahn's court  hearing was delayed and he remained in jail last night after consenting  to a medical examinations at the request of the government. He had been  due to be arraigned in a Manhattan court on Sunday but the hearing has  now been put over to Monday.
> He was arrested over the weekend and  charged with assaulting a 32-year-old maid at the Sofitel hotel in  Manhattan. The maid identified Strauss-Kahn at a police line up at the  special victims unit in Harlem, New York, where the 62-year-old French  presidential hopeful was being held. She was driven from the station in a  police van with a blanket over her head.
> "He intends to  vigorously defend these charges and denies any wrongdoing," lawyer  Benjamin Brafman told journalists outside the courthouse.
> William Taylor, another of the IMF  boss's lawyers, said: "Our client willingly consented to scientific and  forensic examinations at the request of the government." Taylor said  Strauss-Kahn was "tired, but he's fine."
> The IMF managing director was pulled off an Air France flight on Sunday as he headed for Europe for crunch talks with German chancellor Angela Merkel and European finance minister over the debt crisis.
> Police  claimed this weekend that Strauss-Kahn had left his hotel in a hurry,  forgeting a mobile phone and other items, after sexually assaulting the  maid. The woman has not been named. In a statement Jorge Tito, managing  director of Sofitel New York, said he could not comment on the case.
> "However  we want to stress that our employee has been working with Sofitel New  York for three years and we have been completely satisfied with the  quality of her work and behaviour."
> The IMF this weekend appointed  John Lipsky, first deputy managing director, as interim boss in  Strauss-Kahn's place. The board had been due to meet Sunday in what it  described as a "informal" meeting but issued a statement  saying the  briefing had been postponed "pending further developments in New York."

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by larvidchr
> ...



Maybe you've been watching too much TV. I spent 20 years in law enforcement and was an attorney after that.  The politically correct media would never show it on TV, but there are mentally ill women in search attention who will make false accusations. 
There are also the type, like the Kobe Bryant incident who see a rape accusation as a way to legally extort a large cash settlement.
 As for your childish insult about a functioning brain, I won;t stoop to your level  childishness.

There is something drastically wrong with a society in which a highly successful man with no criminal record is treated like this based solely on the accusation of a hotel maid.  If it happened to you, someone accused you of rape, wouldn't you want a chance to answer the accusation before your freedom was taken away and your reputation destroyed?

----------


## BobR

> against the victim


alleged victim; doesn't any accused person deserve that much respect?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> If he touched up the maid and i'm presuming she reported it straight away why wasn't he detained at the hotel until the police arrived and sussed out the story.


Are people here terminally stupid or is it simply a case of having watched so much drivelling crap from Hollywood etc they actually believe life is conducted along the lines of a B movie?

" The guy tried to get Consuela to suck his dick !!?? Youse sure boss? Oh, it don't matter about whether or not it's all true I'll just go and rugby tackle the guy, bring him down and then sit on him until the cops get here. It don't matter I have no authority to do this and ain't trained to restrain private citizens etc, and who give's a toss he's the head of the IMF and if we get it all wrong are balls are in a sling. "

Jesus wept.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> [
>  I spent 20 years in law enforcement and was an attorney after that


Given your preposterous posts I find that scarcely credible.

----------


## Boon Mee

It's not the first time that the thrice-married Strauss-Kahn has been in  trouble for his relationships. In 2008, an outside lawyer hired by the  IMF to investigate three complaints made about Strauss-Kahn's behavior  concluded that he did not force an ex-lover to accept a payout from the  IMF and move to another organization.
Read more: Paul: IMF Implicated After Chief Arrested on Attempted Rape Charge - FoxNews.com

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> [
>  I spent 20 years in law enforcement and was an attorney after that
> 
> 
> 
> Given your preposterous posts I find that scarcely credible.


I don't give a rats ass what you think.  The stupidity of those who presume guilt is undeniable.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BobR
> ...


Check out his track record Bob... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by bobo746
> 
> 
> If he touched up the maid and i'm presuming she reported it straight away why wasn't he detained at the hotel until the police arrived and sussed out the story.
> 
> 
> Are people here terminally stupid or is it simply a case of having watched so much drivelling crap from Hollywood etc they actually believe life is conducted along the lines of a B movie?
> 
> " The guy tried to get Consuela to suck his dick !!?? Youse sure boss? Oh, it don't matter about whether or not it's all true I'll just go and rugby tackle the guy, bring him down and then sit on him until the cops get here. It don't matter I have no authority to do this and ain't trained to restrain private citizens etc, and who give's a toss he's the head of the IMF and if we get it all wrong are balls are in a sling. "
> ...


Its got to the point, Gent, where I can't tell if you're being ironic, or you're being reverse ironic, or double ironic with a bluff.

Can't you just say what you think rather than flourishing the triple entendres and poses. 

If you think DSK did it, say so. If you think he's innocent, say so - because it really isn't clear.

Its a bit like Butterfly's triple bluff saying he likes ladyboys, but then saying when pressed that actually he doesn't, whereas of course, he totally does.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Arresting a man and then charging him on prima facie evidence is not presuming he is guilty of that offence but renders him into the custody of the court which after due process will determine his guilt or innocence, you idiot.

Lawyer indeed! You are no more a lawyer than I am the Dog.

Also, you didn't even know the French do not extradite their nationals. I mean to say, what sort of clapped out attorney wouldn't know that?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Moog, I was dealing with Bozo's inane contribution in a manner I thought would have enlightened him as to its fraility.

Otherwise, I would have thought my position was perfectly clear.

The chap is French, pure and simple. :Smile:

----------


## BobR

> Arresting a man and then charging him on prima facie evidence is not presuming he is guilty of that offence but renders him into the custody of the court which after due process will determine his guilt or innocence, you idiot.
> 
> Lawyer indeed! You are no more a lawyer than I am the Dog.
> 
> Also, you didn't even know the French do not extradite their nationals. I mean to say, what sort of clapped out attorney wouldn't know that?


Your not worth defending myself to, but I really hope someday someone accuses you of something you did not do.  Might wake you up to reality.  have you had your rabies shots?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There is something drastically wrong with a society in which a highly  successful man with no criminal record is treated like this based solely  on the accusation of a hotel maid.  If it happened to you, someone  accused you of rape, wouldn't you want a chance to answer the accusation  before your freedom was taken away and your reputation destroyed?


There is something drastically wrong with a society that would treat a highly successful man with no criminal record any different from, say, Michael Jackson.

Oh, hang on.....

(But you're right, I should have said "alleged victim"; let the jury decide based on the evidence, and that certainly isn't what a reporter writes in the New York Post).

----------


## Seekingasylum

> but I really hope someday someone accuses you of something you did not do.


Oh, in your world were only the guilty prosecuted?

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BobR
> ...


In the law-enforcement world where I have spent 20 years, the initial accusation and evidence is assessed, if it looks like there could be a serious crime case, then the accused is picked up as quickly as possible and then interviewed with his lawyer present if he so desires.

All this before a decision to possibly proceed with a formal charge in a courtroom, if the evidence/medical and initial forensic examinations does supports the accusation the court will within 24 hours of the arrest decide on possible further incarceration during investigation.

The rules where I come from are the same for "the likes of a hotel maid" or very nice accomplished rich persons BobR :mid: . 

We must assume that NYPD have done most of the same before deciding to keep the IMF chairman in prison, some of them probably suffering from the same unwarranted awe/fear of powerful people you do, you can be pretty sure their prosecutors and Chiefs have looked very careful at this before deciding to proceed.

That false accusations of rape and sexual assault for a variety of reasons do occur, is not in-itself a reason to extend special privileges to rape accused, especially not seen in the glaring light of the many many times triple up real rapes that happens, in fact the opposite would be more in order if we where to make the rules after frequency :mid: .

The problem here is your female and class bigoted prejudices, contra your unnatural awe of someone just because of money/position, and your failure to accept that he innocent or not will have to endure the same procedures as everyone else, your blatant favor-ism have no grounds backed by any evidence, the fact is that careful procedure is also necessary to establish and protect innocence.

----------


## Boon Mee

Hey Bob...give it up this 'he's innocent until proven' stuff.  He was picked out of a line up plus, like I said in an earlier post, the guy has a track record...

"The 32-year-old maid told authorities that when she entered his  spacious, $3,000-a-night suite early Saturday afternoon, she thought it  was unoccupied. Instead, Strauss-Kahn emerged from the bathroom naked,  chased her down a hallway and pulled her into a bedroom, where he  sexually assaulted her, New York Police Department spokesman Paul J.  Browne said.
  The woman told police she fought him off, but then he dragged her  into the bathroom, where he forced her to perform oral sex on him and  tried to remove her underwear. The woman was able to break free again,  escaped the room and told hotel staff what had happened, authorities  said."


Dominique Strauss-Kahn, IMF Head, Picked Out Of Lineup In Sex Case: Police

----------


## BobR

> Hey Bob...give it up this 'he's innocent until proven' stuff.  He was picked out of a line up plus, like I said in an earlier post, the guy has a track record...
> 
> "The 32-year-old maid told authorities that when she entered his  spacious, $3,000-a-night suite early Saturday afternoon, she thought it  was unoccupied. Instead, Strauss-Kahn emerged from the bathroom naked,  chased her down a hallway and pulled her into a bedroom, where he  sexually assaulted her, New York Police Department spokesman Paul J.  Browne said.
>   The woman told police she fought him off, but then he dragged her  into the bathroom, where he forced her to perform oral sex on him and  tried to remove her underwear. The woman was able to break free again,  escaped the room and told hotel staff what had happened, authorities  said."
> 
> 
> Dominique Strauss-Kahn, IMF Head, Picked Out Of Lineup In Sex Case: Police



OK, I'm out of this subject, but I'll leave you with this politically incorrect statistic from Purdue University in America

"Forty-one percent of all reports are false."
This claim comes from a study conducted by Eugene J. Kanin of Purdue University. Kanin examined 109 rape complaints registered in a Midwestern city from 1978 to 1987.
Of these, 45 were ultimately classified by the police as "false." Also based on police records, Kanin determined that 50 percent of the rapes reported at two major universities were "false."

Also, I do not condone rape, if he is guilty he belongs in prison.  My complaint is about the rush to make an arrest and the destruction of his reputation and political future before he ever has a chance to defend himself.  If someone accused any of you of a serious felony, you would hopefully have a chance to defend yourself before your freedom was taken away and your life ruined.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Jesus, he still doesn't get it. This Bobr is one real turkey.

There was no rush to scapegoat someone, there was no intent to ruin reputations - it was a straightforward police investigation, efficiently conducted in difficult circumstances where the suspected felon had to be arrested quickly before he fled the jurisdiction for the sanctuary of his own country from where there could be no extradition.
Excellent work by the NYPD and now the trial......

----------


## Butterfly

it's so out of character from him,

----------


## Pol the Pot

Maybe he spermed on her.

But I agree. The police arrive, make an assessment, have him arrested and that's it.

If he's innocent he'll be set free and he can sue for compensation.

But I think bail has been denied, I'd think the case for the prosecution is pretty strong.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Your not worth defending myself to, but I really hope someday someone accuses you of something you did not do. Might wake you up to reality. have you had your rabies shots?


Of course he's yet to be tried before a jury...but even though this sounds like an incredible story there has been some previous history....


*2002:* The first dent in their marriage as he's accused of advancing on a writer named Tristane Banon 'like a chimpanzee on heat'. She claimed she had to fend him off with kicks and punches


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1387257/IMF-chief-Dominique-Strauss-Kahn-submits-DNA-exam-ahead-sex-assault-court-date.html#ixzz1MV8h9LN0


Maybe the maid and Tristane Banon are both false accusers?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> it's so out of character from him


Stick to commenting about "ladyboys" "pupa" that's more up your street as we say!  :rofl: 

*2002:* The first dent in their marriage as he's accused of advancing on a writer named Tristane Banon 'like a chimpanzee on heat'. She claimed she had to fend him off with kicks and punches.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Norton

> was he setup ala Dessange ?  sounds strange,





> it's possible that Sarko set him up


Sarko knows many important business folks in France. Gilles Pélisson, the former head of Accor who manage Sofitel is among them. How difficult would it be for Gilles to make a few phone calls to influential folks he knows in Sofitel suggesting they "convince" a housekeeper to accuse Dominique of rape and assault? Far stranger things happen in French politics.

Not much detail in news so too soon to speculate on who did what to who.  He's being questioned about an alleged sexual assault. He has not been charged.

Why not a conspiracy? Could be ya know.




> you may well be interested in my timeshare development


PM details. Thanks.

----------


## larvidchr

> Why not a conspiracy? Could be ya know.


Could be, but being the French that would surely backfire big time  :rofl:   it would be the mother of "Rainbow Warrior" type fuck ups.

 :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Why not a conspiracy? Could be ya know.


In this day and age (politics) anything's possible but nobbling a future French candidate using a hotel chamber maid is risky to say the least.

All the furore about his reputation being ruined and character assassination is complete rot, they arrrested him just like any man would be if he was accused of rape and why not? 

Saying that it's unfair that men should be named when women aren't but that's PC based on the idea that more rapes are likely to be reported if the womans name isn't divulged.

Yet obody here has commented on...*Tristane Banon's story?*

*Tristane Banon was in her 20s and writing a book when she approached Strauss-Kahn for an interview in 2002. In a TV programme in 2007, in which Strauss-Kahn's name had been bleeped out, Banon allegedly described him as a "rutting chimpanzee" and described how she was forced to fight him off. "It finished badly … very violently … I kicked him," Banon said. "When we were fighting, I mentioned the word 'rape' to make him afraid, but it didn't have any effect. I managed to get out."*

Of course to be fair this event shouldn't be allowed to interfere with due process but it might do and after all the press coverage he might be released on the basis of it being impossible for him to receive a fair trial. 

Whatever happens "The Seducer" is probably a dead duck as far as his political aspirations in France are concerned!

----------


## Butterfly

> Sarko knows many important business folks in France. Gilles Pélisson, the former head of Accor who manage Sofitel is among them. How difficult would it be for Gilles to make a few phone calls to influential folks he knows in Sofitel suggesting they "convince" a housekeeper to accuse Dominique of rape and assault?


interesting, knowing how Sarko like to play dirty, wouldn't be surprised. His ex-wife described him as a power hungry megalomaniac

Sarko is also a sex craze nutter, boning one of his female minister, she quit and now has allegedly his kid  :mid:

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

I'm very impressed that you all have such strong opinions about someone as important as the head of the IMF, (a guy few outside the business knew existed) and his proclivities.

I bet if he knew there was a sub-culture of guys in Thailand who were taking time out to argue about him, his ego would be flattered!

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I bet if he knew there was a sub-culture of guys in Thailand who were taking time out to argue about him, his ego would be flattered!


Not sure if he's ever visited Thailand? 

But at this time he may have one or two other minor matters on his mind?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Things to consider - given there isn't enough info yet one way or the other to tell if this is truly a crime or a set-up (politically, he's fecked either way though - I agree):

Fishy..

1. He was on "private" business. (not clear about what or with whom)
2. His limited diplomatic immunities and privileges therefore couldn't be fallen back on (because of the private biz trip). He was vulnerable.
3. He tried to lock up the 'maid' and leave quickly - leaving some of his belongings including his mobile
4. Now, within just hours of publication, another woman - a reporter is claiming he sexually attacked her too - in 2003. Why wait til now? She could have reported it after he had an improper but very public affair with an IMF staffer too some years back. (if it is a set-up, then it's very much like the Assange scenario isn't it)?

Questions:

1. What was the business in NYC. Who was he meeting?
2. Has he ever stayed in that hotel before? It's a French chain of course - may mean something - or nothing. He could be a diamond loyalty member..
3. Who's idea was it to stay in that hotel? Who booked it?
4. How long has the maid worked at that hotel?
5. Have there been any unusual numbers of entries into the US of French or Israeli agents? Of course don't forget the US intelligence agencies would also be quite interested in ensuring the Socialists don't get back into the Elyse Palace. The police were pretty quick in getting him too.
6. Was he being threatened after conscensual sex? A classic honey-trap along the lines of "you will declare you are not running for President of la Republique - or else I say you raped me"?
7. He has a reputation for fillandering and that raises questions about his judgement. That makes this kind of approach sensible as he is an easy target. Even if he loses the support of many women voters in france - the plan would have worked like a charm.

.... Or he's guilty as all sin. But it is a bit fishy for sure.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> interesting, knowing how Sarko like to play dirty, wouldn't be surprised. His ex-wife described him as a power hungry megalomaniac
> 
> Sarko is also a sex craze nutter, boning one of his female minister, she quit and now has allegedly his kid


Sarkozy suffers from Little Man Syndrome.

----------


## BobR

> Jesus, he still doesn't get it. This Bobr is one real turkey.
> 
> There was no rush to scapegoat someone, there was no intent to ruin reputations - it was a straightforward police investigation, efficiently conducted in difficult circumstances where the suspected felon had to be arrested quickly before he fled the jurisdiction for the sanctuary of his own country from where there could be no extradition.
> Excellent work by the NYPD and now the trial......



International extradition is a function of the Federal Government, it is not a function or concern of any city police department, and certainly not an excuse for them to do a rush investigation.  It's neither the NYPD"s  problem or job to get him back from France if he had flown there, it's a Federal function.    Maybe your extensive legal experience from watching CSI Fantasyland never included that.   People like yourself who insist on childish name calling and cannot discuss an issue without slinging accusations and insults really take the fun out these forums.  I'm sure judging from your earlier behavior and comments you will have to have the last word, knock yourself out, I'm out of this subject.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> was he setup ala Dessange ?
> 
> ,






> (if it is a set-up, then it's very much like  the Desange scenario isn't it)?
> 
> .


Who's this Dessange that our panel of experts are referring to...

I've heard of Julian Assange, and i've heard of Lolita Blancmange, but not Dessange...

----------


## Butterfly

Assange of course  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

> 4. Now, within just hours of publication, another woman - a reporter is claiming he sexually attacked her too - in 2003. Why wait til now? She could have reported it after he had an improper but very public affair with an IMF staffer too some years back. (if it is a set-up, then it's very much like the Desange scenario isn't it)?


yep, first strike, and then double up to remove any doubt in the public mind

well executed,

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Yes Assange - I do beg the court's forgiveness. Tiz fixed m'Lord

----------


## Norton

> Dessange


Some sort of French prancing horse stuff I believe.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Dessenger, Etranger, whatever..

----------


## Butterfly

> Sarkozy suffers from Little Man Syndrome


it's a shame that Israeli killer missed him at the airport when he was in Israel

of course, it was all covered up, would have looked bad for our long term pro-israeli policy

after that day, his support for the Palestinian cause completely disappeared, I wonder why  :mid:

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> Dessange
> 
> 
> Some sort of French prancing horse stuff I believe.


I think Dessange is a hairdressing franchise ... for those lucky members with hair !

----------


## buriramboy

I see he's been denied bail, thought it was a given he would be bailed so must be serious........

----------


## crippen

Rumour has it( :Smile:  )the lady in question is an Afro-American.    How will that go down with Le Pen and his party?? ::chitown::

----------


## forreachingme

In this picture taken on May 5, 2011 Jeffrey Franks, head of the IMF mission to Romania is seen during a meeting with Romanian President Traian Basescu, not seen, in Bucharest, Romania. In Romania this week, it's all about the shoe. Romania has borrowed billions from the International Monetary Fund but some are wondering whether IMF envoy Jeffrey Franks needs a loan himself after he was seen wearing shoes with a hole on a visit with President Traian Basescu.(AP Photo/ Romanian Presidency Press Service) 

*Forget budget deficits, inflation, austerity: Romanians obsess over hole in IMF envoy's shoe*



Alison Mutler, The Associated Press May 10, 2011 13:46:53 PM 
0  





BUCHAREST, Romania - In Romania this week, it's all about the shoe.
Romania has borrowed billions from the International Monetary Fund but some are wondering whether IMF envoy Jeffrey Franks needs a loan himself after he was seen wearing shoes with a hole on a visit with President Traian Basescu.
The image on Saturday has eclipsed any of Franks' comments about public spending, layoffs or inflation in the Balkan nation. Mysteriously, the photo of the shoe also disappeared Tuesday from its previous location on the presidential website.
No matter, the shoe kept dominating the news.
"There is no excuse to go to the president of a country with torn shoes," popular television commentator Mircea Badea said.
Franks was asked to comment on the shoe Monday at a news conference on the Romanian economy.
"I prefer to talk about Romania, not personal matters," he said, but added "I changed my shoes today."
Style-conscious Romanians were still not satisfied with his footwear, with Realitatea TV noting that Franks was wearing a black suit with brown moccasins that had seen better days.
"And look what kind of watch he has, it's one of those 10-euro electronic ones," Badea noted.
Cobbler Stefan Filipas from the western city of Arad then stepped into the debate.
"I am sure Jeffrey Franks wears those shoes because they are comfortable not because he can't afford a new pair," Filipas told the Glasul Aradului online paper Tuesday. "I will repair them or send him a new pair crafted from Romanian materials, so he has something to remember Romania by, like we remember him."
The shoe also gave locals a good opportunity to criticize the IMF, which has urged Romania to take tougher austerity measures to trim its budget deficit to 4.4 per cent this year. Franks was in Romania after the IMF and the European Union approved an extra 5 billion ($7.25 billion) precautionary loan.
"The boy with a hole in his shoe from the IMF who comes to give us lessons about how to manage the economy has avoided speaking about the real problems that we'll face this year," the daily Jurnalul National wrote Tuesday

----------


## blue

> I see he's been denied bail, thought it was a given he would be bailed so must be serious........


Maybe because  France never extradites its  wanted citizens  , like that Roman Polankski who  skipped bail years ago for under age rape.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> International extradition is a function of the Federal Government, it is not a function or concern of any city police department, and certainly not an excuse for them to do a rush investigation.  It's neither the NYPD"s  problem or job to get him back from France if he had flown there, it's a Federal function.    Maybe your extensive legal experience from watching CSI Fantasyland never included that.   People like yourself who insist on childish name calling and cannot discuss an issue without slinging accusations and insults really take the fun out these forums.  I'm sure judging from your earlier behavior and comments you will have to have the last word, knock yourself out, I'm out of this subject.



Just wonder why NYPD made it their concern  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . They got my applause. Good job.

*"We are deeply disappointed," said U.S. Assistant Attorney General Lanny  Breuer, head of the Justice Department's criminal division. "We thought  our extradition (Roman Polanski) request was supported by the facts. We're going to  review our options."*


*The IMF chief was remanded in custody as a "flight risk", after    prosecutors warned he would flee to Europe "just like Roman Polanski",    the film director who spent 32 years as a fugitive from the US. 
*

----------


## Thormaturge

I want to see a photo of the maid.

For the Head of the IMF to risk so much she must be a stunner.

----------


## Butterfly

it's ridiculous, it's character assasination

----------


## Cujo

Of course it is Butters.
Mind you, if he'd been American or English............

----------


## Butterfly

the flight was a pre-book flight and he had lunch with an associate that day before he left

hardly the story we heard from the NY police or the hotel staff

if this is a setup by Sarko, then he is below the scums of the scums. After what he did to Villepin though, it wouldn't surprise me.

----------


## Butterfly

going into more ridiculous, sending him to a hardcore criminal prison

BBC News - Strauss-Kahn arrest: IMF head detained at Rikers Island

----------


## Cujo

> going into more ridiculous, sending him to a hardcore criminal prison
> 
> BBC News - Strauss-Kahn arrest: IMF head detained at Rikers Island


Do you think he should be treated any differently to anyone else who had been charged with the same crimes?

----------


## Butterfly

^ he is treated differently,

you don't send a simply accused man to a hardcore prison while waiting for bail,

----------


## Butterfly

so they hired an actress as a maid and she plays that trick and gets paid,

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Of course it is Butters. Mind you, if he'd been American or English............


Then he would be guilty without charge, can't imagine having a Wanker like "pupa" sitting on any jury...it doesn't warrant thinking about...but it does happen!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Do you think he should be treated any differently to anyone else who had been charged with the same crimes?


Of course he thinks he should be treated differently, he's a french moron (not DSK, "pupa").  :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> ^ he is treated differently, you don't send a simply accused man to a hardcore prison while waiting for bail,


"pupa" give it up for Christ's sake...DSK was and is considered a flight risk that's why he's in a secure jail or he'd have been granted bail.

It's not impossible there's more to this story than meets the eye but it's too early to speculate and your empty rabid ranting "liboturd" posts are boring the arse of me and many others here!

"pupa" you're leading the TD moronic posts, slow down your so far in front nobody not even "social" or "seriouslydumb" could possibly catch you!  :rofl:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> I see he's been denied bail, thought it was a given he would be bailed so must be serious........
> 
> 
> Maybe because France never extradites its wanted citizens , like that Roman Polankski who skipped bail years ago for under age rape.


It's ISRAEL that never extradites its criminals wanted in other countries. Polanski was sheltering in Switzerland.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> it's ridiculous, it's character assasination


Looks like that doesn't it. What looks increasingly likely is that the US is a willing player.

----------


## Carrabow

> ^ he is treated differently,
> 
> you don't send a simply accused man to a hardcore prison while waiting for bail,


  Happens to commoners all the time. Now he can get a taste of what the average GUY would go through. A while back in the thread it was commented that he has limited diplomatic privleges (it's about time), so no special treatment. Maybe he will get his chance to punch and kick off one of his violators. 

 When you are on top it is best to keep your nose clean and set the example, and never never leave oneself open to things of this nature.

He's French so what could you expect.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> When you are on top it is best to keep your nose clean and set the example, and never never leave oneself open to things of this nature.


It's still too early to tell if it's a set up, but on the weight of probability I'd say it likely is. The way it's being handled by the US authorities suggest the US is pushing it further into that likely direction IMO (and likely involved).

A french commentator interviewed on BBC World points out that even if he was set up and eventually clears his name/honour it will be too late to be considered a contender for the Socialist candidate in the French election. 

I thnk the only way he could come out of this and still run against Sarko is if he could prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that it was a set up by domestic/foreign intelligence agencies and/or his opponents. But since these people are pros and would have thought this through, that would seem highly unlikely. DSK may eventually clear his name in court through a lack of evidence. But as the commentator said - it will all be too late.

The objective would have been accomplished. The Socialists will probably not be able to come up with a replacement to knock off Sarko next year - despite his low popularity, thus a right-winger remains in office in a pivitol European capital. And once again the corporate-right wing political-economy tradition triumphs through any/all means necessary to keep their boot on the throat of the rest of us.

This really smacks of the Clinton set-up with Lewinski. Buit again, if you're stupid enough to walk into something like this without realizing it could be a set up, then maybe you're not the man for the top job. Having said that I thought Clinton was one of the better presidents the US has had in my lifetime.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> It's still too early to tell if it's a set up, but on the weight of probability I'd say it likely is.


I agree it's too early to form an oppinion if it's a set up and the maid had supposedly been a satisfactory employee for three years? 

It's been suggested she works part time and is an aspiring actress? 

She's black and lives in a low class apartment in an area used by druggies?

The only question I'd ask is...

 "Would you use someone like her to trap SDK or would you use an educated attrcative professional operative who could match him on his own terms both socially and mentaly? I know which person I'd bet on to trap him and it wouldn't be a hotel chamber maid! 

And forget about Lewinsky no comparrison  with SDK's case, Clinton was a prick! (mind you Hilary wasn't up to much either)!  :Smile:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> ^ he is treated differently,
> 
> you don't send a simply accused man to a hardcore prison while waiting for bail,
> 
> 
> Happens to commoners all the time.


He's a Socialist. When's the last time a Conservative/Republican/Fascist faced something like this? They always walk away - just look at the right-wing Wap president in Italy. Sex with a minor - still walking around isn't he (minus a few teeth).

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> He's a Socialist. When's the last time a Conservative/Republican/Fascist faced something like this?


And his other accuser is the daughter of a prominent french socialist, maybe the "socialist liboturds" of the world are a tad confused as usual?  :rofl:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
>  It's still too early to tell if it's a set up, but on the weight of probability I'd say it likely is.
> 
> 
> I agree it's too early to form an oppinion if it's a set up and the maid had supposedly been a satisfactory employee for three years? 
> 
> It's been suggested she works part time and is an aspiring actress? 
> 
> ...


It's too obvious to pull another Assange by setting up DSK with a professional woman-operative playing the role at his own level. But coercing an "aspiring actress" chamber maid (in a hotel he may go to a lot) who lives in a poor area of town may be exactly the entry point that would work. 

If someone offered her 500,000 USD to go through with this, it would be a pretty tempting offer wouldn't it? 

She comes onto him - he let's his guard down. Afterall she's just a chambermaid - maybe he's seen her there before - feels there's little risk (but wrong-o) - and walks right into it.

How do you know she wasn't attractive? A young aspiring actress? You mean because she's black? Maybe he likes black women - again his opponents would have carefully chosen the right person for the job. Think about how much is at stake for the french right-wing if they can hang on to the Elyse Palace - and think who else benefits (e.g. US, Israel possibly present UK govt).

----------


## Dick

Hope he liked the cheese sandwiches in Central Booking

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^ he is treated differently,
> 
> you don't send a simply accused man to a hardcore prison while waiting for bail,


He has been remanded in custody because in the view of the judge he is unlikely to honour the terms of any bail. He was arrested on an aircraft bound for France after having fled the scene of the crime in not inconsiderable disarray. France does not extradite its citizens. In the circumstances how could a judge do otherwise?

In any event as I understand it he will have his own cell, take his meals there and will not have to associate with others unless he wishes to. Hardly an imposition for one so manifestly guilty.

Sometimes, I really do admire the Americans for their attitude to criminals. Reminds me of the Natwest 3 who were extradited to the US to face justice whereas if it was left to the British establishment they would have continued to enjoy the fruits of their fraud in much the same way British bankers never face the consequences of their greed.

Quite amusing though the way the old goat's peccadillos have been exposed for all to see and merely confirms our suspicions that the French are obsessed with bottoms. What's the phrase Butterfly - a faire enculer ?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Hope he liked the cheese sandwiches in Central Booking


Speaking from experience are you? Was that before or after the visit to the fudge packing unit?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Jesus, he still doesn't get it. This Bobr is one real turkey.
> 
> There was no rush to scapegoat someone, there was no intent to ruin reputations - it was a straightforward police investigation, efficiently conducted in difficult circumstances where the suspected felon had to be arrested quickly before he fled the jurisdiction for the sanctuary of his own country from where there could be no extradition.
> Excellent work by the NYPD and now the trial......
> 
> 
> ...


Which bit of "the French do not extradite their citizens" do you not understand?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> He was arrested on an aircraft bound for France after having *fled* the scene of the crime 
> 
> In any event as I understand it he will have his own cell, take his meals there and will not have to associate with others unless he wishes to. Hardly an imposition for one so *manifestly guilty*.


Good thing you're not a judge.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> When you are on top it is best to keep your nose clean and set the example, and never never leave oneself open to things of this nature.
> 
> 
> 
> It's still too early to tell if it's a set up, but on the weight of probability I'd say it likely is. The way it's being handled by the US authorities suggest the US is pushing it further into that likely direction IMO (and likely involved).
> 
> ...


Makes sense to me. I read some of garbage in the news and the judge seems to believe there is a reason to detain him.

I am glad it is Rikers... Time to punch and kick his way out  :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

Will serve small sentence,be dismissed of his functions, get a golden chute of few millions, next...

----------


## Carrabow

> Will serve small sentence,be dismissed of his functions, get a golden chute of few millions, next...


 In the mean time he is sweating bullets  :mid:

----------


## Seekingasylum

My dear Tom, the fact he is manifestly guilty of trying to impose his goatish ways upon another is actually neither here nor there. Justice is another matter entirely and will no doubt be decided in the inevitable ensuing circus. 

There is plenty of time yet for the old goat to induce the victim of his lust to alter her testimony - he is, after all, quite wealthy and she is obviously poor, black, West African, an immigrant and an " actress" and therefore quite clearly prone to melodrama and flights of fancy........

----------


## Thormaturge

This story is a superb example of why accused people should remain anonymous until found guilty.

 This absurd attitude of "mud sticks" only encourages people who have nothing to lose to try their luck, not to mention those who have everything to gain.

  This all strikes me as, well, FISHY.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
agree fully.

----------


## foreigner

Theres even a little Hollywood glitz thrown in  for good measurethe accused has hired Benjamin Brafman to head his  defense team, a lawyer known for representing Michael Jackson and Sean  P. Diddy Combs. *The  alibi*which for Strauss-Kahns sake hopefully will work out better than  in the Jackson and Combs casesis that *he had left the hotel before the  assault even took place.* 

News Headlines


him chasing an african maid down the hall naked is pretty crazy .. definitely an insanity defense.

----------


## Butterfly

> I thnk the only way he could come out of this and still run against Sarko is if he could prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that it was a set up by domestic/foreign intelligence agencies and/or his opponents. But since these people are pros and would have thought this through, that would seem highly unlikely. DSK may eventually clear his name in court through a lack of evidence. But as the commentator said - it will all be too late.


I am sure eventually the majority of the French people will not mind if he is found innocent, everyone is already talking of a setup

and looks how the pics were taken in the press, agents all dressed up and going outside the front door with him in cuff

a perfect scenario, Sarko must be laughing hysterically in the Elysees Palace

----------


## good2bhappy

A court is yet to decide if there is sufficient evidence to try him

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> It's too obvious to pull another Assange by setting up DSK with a professional woman-operative playing the role at his own level. But coercing an "aspiring actress" chamber maid (in a hotel he may go to a lot) who lives in a poor area of town may be exactly the entry point that would work.


Bullshit "tommy" and "*may go* to a lot? WTF are you talking about?




> If someone offered her 500,000 USD to go through with this, it would be a pretty tempting offer wouldn't it?


 
That isn't the point, the point is that if you are going to setup someone as prominent as DSK you have to be pretty sure the person you're working with is 100% solid not some impoverished aspiring actress.




> How do you know she wasn't attractive? A young aspiring actress?


I don't know she isn't attractive, what I say is its far too early to reach a conclusion and speculation and fantasy about another US, UK, French etc. etc. etc. conspiracy seems a little too far fetched! 





> You mean because she's black?


I don't mean because she's black and I didn't say anything was wrong or demean her because she's black. That's the trouble with you socialist liboturd wankers you have to try and play the race card.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> him chasing an african maid down the hall naked is pretty crazy .. definitely an insanity defense.


How about this one: Chasing her down the hall, trying to convience her to take a _loan_ from him...the poor girl.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> I thnk the only way he could come out of this and still run against Sarko is if he could prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that it was a set up by domestic/foreign intelligence agencies and/or his opponents. But since these people are pros and would have thought this through, that would seem highly unlikely. DSK may eventually clear his name in court through a lack of evidence. But as the commentator said - it will all be too late.
> 
> 
> I am sure eventually the majority of the French people will not mind if he is found innocent, everyone is already talking of a setup
> 
> and looks how the pics were taken in the press, agents all dressed up and going outside the front door with him in cuff
> 
> a perfect scenario, Sarko must be laughing hysterically in the Elysees Palace



....and then he will be arrested in France on the same charges. They are coming out of the woodworks like Tristane Banon.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> I thnk the only way he could come out of this and still run against Sarko is if he could prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that it was a set up by domestic/foreign intelligence agencies and/or his opponents. But since these people are pros and would have thought this through, that would seem highly unlikely. DSK may eventually clear his name in court through a lack of evidence. But as the commentator said - it will all be too late.
> 
> 
> I am sure eventually the majority of the French people will not mind if he is found innocent, everyone is already talking of a setup
> 
> and looks how the pics were taken in the press, agents all dressed up and going outside the front door with him in cuff
> 
> a perfect scenario, Sarko must be laughing hysterically in the Elysees Palace


Why bother with just another boring sex crime perpetrated by an old goat entering senility when you can have a juicy entrapment conspiracy mounted by evil foreign intelligence agents on behalf of Mr. Big (or should that be Mr.Small ?).

Honestly, you guys can have front rank in my Yala development anytime. One would have to range far and wide before finding anyone else this dumb.

" Allo, Allo, Monsieur Clouseau, we 'ave ze beeg valise for you to investigate. Ze Americains, they 'ave tombez for Zarkozy's evil plan to ween ze prochaine election, mon dieu! Il etait un honey trap avec a grande noir femme who has ze big arse. Will you prendre eet and sauver la Belle France?"

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> ....and then he will be arrested in France on the same charges. They are coming out of the woodworks like Tristane Banon.


Interesting you should mention her "again" TS, "pupa" etc. etc. seem to want to ignore that factor or that she's even spoken, can't think why they're ignoring that can you?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It's amusing how these liboturd conspiracy "nuts"  ignore certain details when it suits them, even though they champion PC. 

Personally I still think using a chambermaid either black or white to frame DSK, arrest him, stick him in jail while denying him bail is very risky despite what "tommy" boy and "pupa" think. 

Imagine the size of the law suit against NYPD if it's proven, the effect on Obama's administration if it went wrong and with respect I don't care if she is an actress there's far too many peoples careers riding on this one!

Just can't see it happening despite Assange etc.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> " Allo, Allo, Monsieur Clouseau, we 'ave ze beeg valise for you to investigate. Ze Americains, they 'ave tombez for Zarkozy's evil plan to ween ze prochaine election, mon dieu! Il etait un honey trap avec a grande noir femme who has ze big arse. Will you prendre eet and sauver la Belle France?"


Never thought I'd agree with Mr Gent but I have to agree on this occasion!

----------


## taxexile

> black, West African, an immigrant and an " actress"


shes a chancer, in the west these days women only have to think "sexual assault" and the special forces are abseiling down walls to arrest those accused, lawyers are busy wiping the drrol off their chins at the thought of all the fees they are about to trouser and the accusers are buying their next bentley with the proceeds of criminal damages, compensation payments and payment for selling the story of the encounter. (i didnt like the way he looked at me! i always wear miniskirts, tight t-shirts and no knickers, ive been severely traumatised! my life can never be the same again, pay me some money please to make it all go away)

the world has gone mad.

----------


## HermantheGerman

I think the NYPD is doing everything right to make him feel right at home.

Rikers Island:  has a flair of St. Helena Island where Napolean Bonaparte spend his last days.

Cheese Sandwiches: ahhh... Le Rustique Camabert sandwich  _voilà.


Welcome to the U.S. : if you have enough money and a good lawyer you will get away with murder. If not...you might be tortured and put on vacation.
You can even fondel your daughter and marry her and stay famous. Land of the Free..if you know how to play the game.
_

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> " Allo, Allo, Monsieur Clouseau, we 'ave ze beeg valise for you to investigate. Ze Americains, they 'ave tombez for Zarkozy's evil plan to ween ze prochaine election, mon dieu! Il etait un honey trap avec a grande noir femme who has ze big arse. Will you prendre eet and sauver la Belle France?"
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd agree with Mr Gent but I have to agree on this occasion!



...you mean the part with the big arse ? :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> ...you mean the part with the big arse


 :rofl: 

Not often I agree with "thegent" but on this occasion his thinking makes sense and his posting was much less pompous, even amusing!  :Smile: 

But no doubt we'll disagree sooner...rather than later. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## good2bhappy

must be a pic of the girl somewhere

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> must be a pic of the girl somewhere


In DSK's mobile?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seekingasylum

> the world has gone mad.


Perhaps a little less G and more T, eh what?

The world hasn't " gone " mad, it's still the same as it always was. It is your perception of it that is evidently changing. 

Now, I don't know about you but having some fat old Froggie trying to insert his slimy wet wang into my mouth, unbidden, pretty well ranks in my view as one of those acts which in any just society should not go unpunished. Call me old fashioned if you will but I do have my standards.

Quite how they do things in Hua Hin may well be different and this sort of behaviour might be considered as nothing more than just exchanging pleasantries but not in my book, thank you very much.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> black, West African, an immigrant and an " actress"
> 			
> 		
> 
> shes a chancer, in the west these days women only have to think "sexual assault" and the special forces are abseiling down walls to arrest those accused, lawyers are busy wiping the drrol off their chins at the thought of all the fees they are about to trouser and the accusers are buying their next bentley with the proceeds of criminal damages, compensation payments and payment for selling the story of the encounter. (i didnt like the way he looked at me! i always wear miniskirts, tight t-shirts and no knickers, ive been severely traumatised! my life can never be the same again, pay me some money please to make it all go away)
> 
> the world has gone mad.



Should have listen to J.M.

-Yeah, keep your eyes on the road, your hands upon the wheel  

 :sexy:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> A court is yet to decide if there is sufficient evidence to try him



A Grand Jury is yet to decide if there is sufficient evidence to try him.

Grand Jury

That hearing is on Friday.

Few days of slopping out till then.

I can't say as I'm unhappy to see a top banker in the shit, there's a fuckload more of them that deserve to be in prison even if they can keep their cocks in their Y-fronts.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This story is a superb example of why accused people should remain anonymous until found guilty.
> 
>  This absurd attitude of "mud sticks" only encourages people who have nothing to lose to try their luck, not to mention those who have everything to gain.
> 
>   This all strikes me as, well, FISHY.


Funny that, the character assassination of the alleged victim has already started, and I don't see anyone standing up for this slut/druggie/illegal immigrant/gold digger/whatever else his defence team are planting to try and cry foul.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I can't say as I'm unhappy to see a top banker in the shit, there's a fuckload more of them that deserve to be in prison even if they can keep their cocks in their Y-fronts.


Or their hands out of the corporate accounts or expense accounts or Coke out of their snouts or their grubby insider trading deals or off their inflated pensions, share deals and or bonuses...

Oh fuck this I'll be at this all day but you get the gist?

----------


## Pol the Pot

Haven't seen that yet. In the French press?

She's supposed to be a single, 32 year old mother, originally from Guinea.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Guinea? Or Ghana?


BTW, re Roman Polanski. He might live in Switzerland, but that's probably for tax reasons. He goes to and from France all the time, and has made films there. They will not extradite him to the US.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> In 2008, he was accused of having had a sexual relationship with a  subordinate, Piroska Nagy, a senior official in the monetary fund's  Africa department.


Hmmmm, does our boy have a taste for dark meat?

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Exclusive video of it as it happened.




Probably.

----------


## Norton

> The world hasn't " gone " mad, it's still the same as it always was. It is your perception of it that is evidently changing.


World is much less mad than in the past, Exposure to a barrage of instantaneous extremely important "Breaking News" through a media network  dedicated to "informing" us is what has changed. We have yet to evolve a mindset which can separate the chaff from the wheat.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Exclusive video of it as it happened.


"arry" it's only a small detail but if this is how it "probably" happened, why is the chambermaid white?  :Confused:

----------


## Norton

> does our boy have a taste for dark meat?


Not unless these two were just back from tanning salon. _Piroska Nagy and_ Tristane Banon

----------


## Butterfly

> I can't say as I'm unhappy to see a top banker in the shit, there's a fuckload more of them that deserve to be in prison even if they can keep their cocks in their Y-fronts.


the irony is that he was on record on a financial documentary, the "Inside Job", saying that bankers were greedy and didn't learn their lessons. Quite damaging testimony if you ask me.

----------


## Butterfly

she has a history of attention whoring

there is a video of her in youtube doing a self-interview, she is a lunatic, her mother must know and that's why she didn't push her to complain, as it could have been another of her self delusional lies

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> she has a history of attention whoring


You're not by any chance related are you?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

^ you are obviously looking for attention, you have been following me everywhere  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

the books she wrote are also telling, romantic sexual fictions with twisted games, so typically French and urban bohemian

she has too much free time, or she needs a bigger cock in her mouth

----------


## shadow role

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> she has a history of attention whoring
> 
> 
> You're not by any chance related are you?


 
congrtats wodney,you posted without mentioning 'liboturds'...did you invent that word all by yourself"?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> you are obviously looking for attention, you have been following me everywhere


Well it's not that I'm following you honestly :Smile:  

It's just that "seriouslydumb" excommunicted me earlier, can't think why?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> congrtats wodney,you posted without mentioning 'liboturds'...did you invent that word all by yourself"?


Thanks and no I didn't invent it I'm afraid it was a plain case of plagarism, the term "liboturds" is so wonderfully apt when answering the few PC correct people on TD! :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> the books she wrote are also telling, romantic sexual fictions with twisted games


And I suppose you've "boned up" on the twisted games chapters?

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Butterfly
> ...


probably his meds kicking, he should be fine for a few hours and lay down sleeping, until he wakes up again and return to his tourette routine,

----------


## good2bhappy

> or she needs a bigger cock in her mouth


I am sure there are plenty of volunteers

----------


## Norton

> it could have been another of her self delusional lies


Her mom's delusional as well I guess.

A French writer who says she was assaulted by the IMF's sex-crazed chief  nine years ago will file a legal complaint against him, her lawyer said  Monday.

Banon consulted with an attorney at the time, but chose not to take  legal action under "pressure" from her mother - a Socialist Party  official and friend of Strauss-Kahn.

Banon's mother, Anne Mansouret, says she regrets advising her daughter to drop the case against Strauss-Kahn. "I bear a heavy responsibility," she said.


Tristane Banon, accuser of IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn in &#39;02 sex assault, to renew legal claim

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by buriramboy
> ...


Not quite right Tom, Polanski the child rapist was hiding in France and have spent most of his time on the run there protected from extradition, he went to Switzerland and got arrested there, initially jailed but then put on house arrest in a property he owned in Gstad, he has since been freed, the Swiss courts deciding not to honor the extradition request from the US.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Exclusive video of it as it happened.
> 
> 
> "arry" it's only a small detail but if this is how it "probably" happened, why is the chambermaid white?


Rodders, you didn't read the whole mail:




> Probably.


 :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Quote: Originally Posted by Butterfly or she needs a bigger cock in her mouth I am sure there are plenty of volunteers


Sometimes to be fair you have to read between the lines..."pupa" is posting literally from experience, all women (even ladyboys) like bigger cocks than "pupas"!  :rofl:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Rodders, you didn't read the whole mail:


Sorry "arry" been quite busy today dealing with quite a few cases of "Yellow Fever" and of course the occasional PC liboturd. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'll try to pay more attention in future!  :Smile: 

p.s. the chambermaid is a Coon though? :Confused:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Rodders, you didn't read the whole mail:
> 
> 
> Sorry "arry" been quite busy today dealing with quite a few cases of "Yellow Fever" and of course the occasional PC liboturd.
> 
> I'll try to pay more attention in future! 
> 
> p.s. the chambermaid is a Coon though?



Don't think so. Unless he's into bestiality.

----------


## Mid

> I bet if he knew there was a sub-culture of guys in Thailand who were taking time out to argue about him,


can't see any reason for surprise , I don't doubt that the majority of the members of said sub-culture are well versed in current affairs .

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Not quite right Tom, Polanski the child rapist was hiding in France and have spent most of his time on the run there protected from extradition, he went to Switzerland and got arrested there, initially jailed but then put on house arrest in a property he owned in Gstad, he has since been freed, the Swiss courts deciding not to honor the extradition request from the US.


"toomy" is never one for letting fact get in the way of a good mystery but his English spelling is *xerlent*!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Apparently "toomys" conviinced "pupa" posts much better English than me...I'll let you be the judge of that!  :Confused: 





> probably his meds kicking, he should be fine for a few hours and lay down sleeping, until he wakes up again and return to his tourette routine


I'll not bother commenting!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Quote: Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney Quote: Originally Posted by harrybarracuda Rodders, you didn't read the whole mail: Sorry "arry" been quite busy today dealing with quite a few cases of "Yellow Fever" and of course the occasional PC liboturd. I'll try to pay more attention in future! p.s. the chambermaid is a racoon though?


 





> Don't think so. Unless he's into bestiality.


Nice one "arry" very quick off the mark! 

Saying that the way the charges are stacking up that allegaion may be next, he doesn't wear a "syrup" does he?
 :Kiwi:

----------


## larvidchr

This case is probably going to be a textbook example of why a lot of  normal women chose not to go to the Police after having been assaulted  by powerful/famous men.

The usual distasteful lawyer shenanigans have already started with  character assassination of the victim, a good indicator of something not  quite right if you ask me, because that is the unsavory move of the  desperate. 

If the guy really is innocent as a baby's bottom this would be managed  in a much more low-key way on his defense teams part, since not  appearing as a vengeful swine towards a much weaker obviously deranged  female scammer, would go a long way in saving his political career as  the man falsely accused for political reasons but still showing superior  composure and grace in the face of adversity.

The lurid suspicions like why does she (the Journalist) first come  forward now etc. have perfectly valid explanations, when it happens the  shame, chock, the knowledge that after having just been assaulted you  have to go through it again with vaginal examinations and hard  questions, the knowledge that character assassination is sure to be set  in play with the victim being subjected to slander and bigoted mens  usual filth. "she probably wanted it", "she is a slut", "she is a  gold-digging bitch", etc. etc.

Years later when the incident have become more distant and maybe the  victim have regained more confidence and the anger have taken over from  the feelings of insecurity part guilt in failed situational awareness  etc. and they see another victim coming forward, they chose to come  forward thinking this guy is not going to get away with this again, I  will help this woman nail that swine because I know what she is going  through, I have been there. 

We don't know if he is guilty, but solid indicators that something went  wrong and a level of lack of judgment on his part is there already, and  his past certainly is not helping, but we will just have to wait and  see.




My own stepsister was many years ago subjected to a full rape, I tell  this only in rough outlines but here it goes - she was sixteen years old  and we where high profile Government guests of a nation with my  Stepfather having meetings with that nations leaders.

After a late night dinner with many guests and quite a lot of alcohol as  was customary for events like that at the time, and my sister allowed a  bit alcohol to unusually, she went to bed early and a bit under the  weather, normal for a young girl not used to alcohol, and went into a deep  sleep in her a little bit isolated suite on the third floor of the  former Kings mistress House where we where staying, during the night she  woke up with a man on top and was raped by a low level armed body  guard/intelligence officer, who was overcome by the charms of this sexy  young Scandinavian girl who's behavior was much different to the local  women.

My sister did not tell my Stepfather, she was deeply chocked,  embarrassed, very afraid, and simply was extremely nervous of the  embarrassment, diplomatic consequences etc. for my Stepfather, she was  just a Girl at the time.

Much later back home when my Mother found out she convinced my stepsister to tell my  Stepfather about it, and he was livid, angry that she had not told at  the time etc. he did take care of it (all he would say was that it had  been dealt with) and given the nature of that particular regime in the  country we where guests in, this guy probably evaporated without trace.

The point here being that many genuine normal women/girls for a variety  of reasons, that for outsiders and observers can be hard to understand,  chose not to report rapes, it is a sad fact that many men get away with  it again and again.

True that also some false rapes is reported by strange bad women, but in  reality there are no comparison, the difference in numbers of men  serving time for rape/sexual assault and women having been convicted for  false rape accusations say it all, as does surprisingly many male's  demeanor when the animal instincts take over, clearly illustrated by  events in former Yugoslavia, Rwanda and other nations especially African  to this day ongoing.

I know telling this true story leaves an opening for the usual primitive sleazebags primitive comments, but I don't really care so  ::spin::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Saying that the way the charges are stacking up that allegaion may be next, he doesn't wear a "syrup" does he?


No, I'd say it's his own barnet.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Although it is the land of the lawsuit, and now doubt the conspiracy theorists will point out that the girl might have taken his nakedness as an excuse to sue for emotional distress, what does not work in his favour is:

(a) He appeared to leg it.
(b) They asked for DNA.
(c) They are starting to come out of the wood work _a la_ Tiger Woods.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> They are starting to come out of the wood work a la Tiger Woods.


"f*ck me "arry" I didn't Tiger Woods was there, what hole was he playing 2nd or third??  :Confused:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> They are starting to come out of the wood work a la Tiger Woods.
> 
> 
> "f*ck me "arry" I didn't Tiger Woods was there, what hole was he playing 2nd or third??


No No No, Rodders. I mean his previous conquests are starting to appear. Remember Erin was only upset about one of them.

Actually I was in the Virgin megastore the other day. I asked them for the latest Grand Theft Auto. They'd never heard of it. I explained that it involved car crashes, having sex with prostitutes and beatings with golf clubs.

They gave me Tiger Woods 2011.

----------


## phomsanuk

WOW, just saw a photo of the "victim" she's a sexy beauty, hard to visualize her working in close contact with many wealthy male guests without prostituting a bit. :sexy:

----------


## Cujo

> WOW, just saw a photo of the "victim" she's a sexy beauty, hard to visualize her working in close contact with many wealthy male guests without prostituting a bit.


So You find it hard to imagine beautiful women working in close proximity to wealthy men without prostituting themselves? What a thing to say.
Personally I think she looks a bit nuts.
Something about her eyes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by phomsanuk
> 
> 
> WOW, just saw a photo of the "victim" she's a sexy beauty, hard to visualize her working in close contact with many wealthy male guests without prostituting a bit.
> 
> 
> So You find it hard to imagine beautiful women working in close proximity to wealthy men without prostituting themselves? What a thing to say.
> Personally I think she looks a bit nuts.
> Something about her eyes.


Link?

----------


## rawlins

I would give up the chance of being president for France for a go on her...

Good on him...

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Link?


"arry" I think she's trolling?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> "arry" I think she's trolling?


Mean.... But I'm sure they'll be out soon enough.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Butterfly

if it was a normal person, do you think they would stop a plane from leaving just for that ?

a bit convenient, isn't it ? well executed maybe ?

----------


## Butterfly

here is her picture  :rofl:

----------


## Carrabow

> if it was a normal person, do you think they would stop a plane from leaving just for that ?
> 
> a bit convenient, isn't it ? well executed maybe ?


 
Quit reaching....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> if it was a normal person, do you think they would stop a plane from leaving just for that ?
> 
> a bit convenient, isn't it ? well executed maybe ?


If it was a normal person? What makes him so special then? Does he shit strawberries?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Here you go. A "normal" person. Duh.




> *LOUISVILLE, Ky. --* A Louisville man was arrested on theft charges while he was sitting in an airplane waiting for takeoff.According to arrest records, a Louisville man had his wallet stolen from his car sometime during the day Sunday.The victim checked his bank account online Monday and saw that his credit card had been used to purchase plane tickets.Police said the victim called the airline to notify them of fraudulent charges on his card.According  to arrest reports, the airline then contacted security personnel at  Louisville International Airport, who were able to confirm with gate  agents that the suspect was on the plane, waiting to travel.Police said airport officers boarded the plane and found Joshua D. Denham, 22, seated in seat C15.According to arrest records, police found the victim's credit cards and foreign currency on Denham.Denham is charged with theft by unlawful taking and identity theft.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

This is complete bullshit. This guy would NEVER do that. He'd be completely nuts - as the risk of her complaining to the police would be far too great. This guy could have a half a dozen black hookers in his room - all of whom would like Miss Black Universe.

But as I said before the truth doesn't matter - the allegation is all that matters. As for Rodney and Harry - you guys have been living in shit-hole-land for FAR too long.. Time to re-enter the real world - if it would have you.  I guess this is what happens when one lives in Burma and Bahrain or Saudi or wherever the feck you guys are..

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> if it was a normal person, do you think they would stop a plane from leaving just for that ?




Yes..but..."pupa" It would never happen to you for several reasons the main one being you're so abnormal they wouldn't even let you board the plane!  :rofl:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> here is her picture


I knew you were on medication, that's a picture of your nurse!

----------


## baldrick

> This is complete bullshit. This guy would NEVER do that.


yes - another amart conspiracy

this cnut has a history of being a retard - it is a wonder no one yet has bashed the fcuk over the years

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
You live in a cozy little world Baldrick - would you like another iPhone? I'm sure Santa has one in his bag for you!

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> This is complete bullshit. This guy would NEVER do that. He'd be completely nuts - as the risk of her complaining to the police would be far too great. This guy could have a half a dozen black hookers in his room - all of whom would like Miss Black Universe.
> 
> But as I said before the truth doesn't matter - the allegation is all that matters. As for Rodney and Harry - you guys have been living in shit-hole-land for FAR too long.. Time to re-enter the real world - if it would have you.  I guess this is what happens when one lives in Burma and Bahrain or Saudi or wherever the feck you guys are..


I agree with you. There is a lot still to emerge in this case. To take it all on face value is rash.

However, that shouldn't stop people (who last week didn't even know who this guy was), from blathering on ad nauseam, and leaping to conclusions that suit their individual biases, schadenfreude and personal hang ups. 

...possibly connected with never having amounted to becoming head of the local tennis club, let alone the IMF, despite having had a similar sex drive and proclivities to DSK.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Tennis club? More like marbles' club

----------


## baldrick

> _and leaping to conclusions_ that suit their individual biases, schadenfreude and personal hang ups.


quite

----------


## OhOh

> escaped the room and told hotel staff what had happened, authorities said."


The alleged rapist calmly left the Hotel, without being stopped, made his way to a prearranged flight and was then arrested.




> Whatever happens "The Seducer" is probably a dead duck as far as his political aspirations in France are concerned!


And allows the incumbent patsy boy, sarkosy, to have a chance to fight again for the coalition.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
Oh No -"Oh Oh" - they'll say you're a conspiracy nut.

Oh dear.

----------


## OhOh

> Banon's mother, Anne Mansouret, says she regrets advising her daughter to drop the case against Strauss-Kahn. "I bear a heavy responsibility,"


She has her marketing done for her now.

_"after having fled the scene of the crime in not inconsiderable disarray"_

This quote has been testified in court under oath?

----------


## OhOh

Just read the runes a little.

The smell is intoxicating.

Atlas has nothing on me.

----------


## Takeovers

> prearranged flight


Are you sure? I read he had a ticket. But was he booked for this flight? It was ambiguous. I asked the question before because it would be important and have not yet found a conclusive answer.

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> prearranged flight
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I read he had a ticket. But was he booked for this flight? It was ambiguous. I asked the question before because it would be important and have not yet found a conclusive answer.


I know nothing, like all the tossers, posting here. It's amazing what trite some people will beleive if it suits thier prejudice.

The only truth is that he is French. That is enough to start the jungle bunnies off.

----------


## Butterfly

he is famous for grabbing women, but the depiction they are doing here go far more than grabbing

maybe an opportunistic sensational accusation ? the "victim" will be on Oprah soon selling her story for millions, the American way

----------


## Carrabow

> he is famous for grabbing women, but the depiction they are doing here go far more than grabbing
> 
> maybe an opportunistic sensational accusation ? the "victim" will be on Oprah soon selling her story for millions, the American way


 
Is it acceptable for a any man to go around grabbing women? I do not see how you can play this off. He needs to be accountable for his actions no matter how minute they seem to you. 

Most Men do not understand when a woman says NO. No means NO. I am sure is the same in French as well.

You must watch a lot of American television, to base your statement from this quote. So your just like the American masses eh  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

This is the U.S.A. , but for Europeans a picture of a chained person is hardly to believe  he is still presumed innocent.

----------


## Carrabow

> This is the U.S.A. , but for Europeans a picture of a chained person is hardly to believe he is still presumed innocent.


 
I forgot, you have come a long way from the Guillotine  :mid:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> escaped the room and told hotel staff what had happened, authorities said."
> 
> 
> The alleged rapist calmly left the Hotel, without being stopped, made his way to a prearranged flight and was then arrested.


Yeah, I always calmly leave my $3K a night hotel room leaving my cell phone after a little romp!  Not bad for these Socialists, eh?   :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> This is the U.S.A. , but for Europeans a picture of a chained person is hardly to believe he is still presumed innocent.


this is a nice photo op, with no less than 5 agents to surround him

he is not a flight risk, can't believe the US judge fell for that one

this is a highly motivated and orchestrated operation,

----------


## Butterfly

DISTRICT ATTORNEY VANCE ANNOUNCES ARRAIGNMENT OF DOMINIQUE STRAUSS-KAHN FOR SEXUAL ASSAULT OF HOTEL EMPLOYEE | The New York County District Attorney's Office

----------


## Boon Mee

Heh...another alleged victim has come forward:

A local official of the Socialist party claimed that  Strauss-Kahn had attacked her daughter, who is goddaughter to  Strauss-Kahns second wife, in 2002.
 Tristane Banon was in her 20s and writing a book when she approached  Strauss-Kahn for an interview in 2002. In a TV programme in 2007, in  which Strauss-Kahns name had been bleeped out, Banon allegedly  described him as a rutting chimpanzee and described how she was forced  to fight him off. It finished badly  very violently  I kicked him,  Banon said. When we were fighting, I mentioned the word rape to make  him afraid, but it didnt have any effect. I managed to get out.
 Banon consulted a lawyer, but did not press charges. I didnt want  to be known to the end of my days as the girl who had a problem with the  politician.
 Banons mother, Anne Mansouret, told journalists on Sunday night she  had dissuaded her daughter from legal action because she believed  Strauss-Kahns behaviour had been out of character and because of close  links with his family. Today I am sorry to have discouraged my daughter  from complaining. I bear a heavy responsibility, she said.


Just another disillusioned socialist, eh? :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

^ that young writer is a nutter, which might explain why the mother didn't press charges then

check her youtube video with her self-interview, it's hilarious

----------


## Boon Mee

^
OK, but before this latest scandal erupted, Strauss-Kahn was embroiled inPorschegate:

In a country that has never forgiven Nicolas Sarkozys  love of bling, it wasnt the brightest idea for the French Socialists  great presidential hope to be photographed climbing into a 100,000  Porsche car.
 Dominique Strauss-Kahn, head of the International Monetary Fund and  long-hailed as the only man who can beat Sarkozy, now looks certain to  return to France and run for president in 2012. Secret meetings in Paris  in recent days have mobilised his future campaign team. But  Porschegate has created a headache for the man whose greatest  challenge is convincing voters that he is not a haughty champagne  socialist.
 From Washington, Strauss-Kahn has spent months trying to convey to  the French electorate that he is not the voice of globalised fat cats  and highly-paid technocrats but a true leftwing intellectual who can  save the French social model. Sliding into a sports car outside his 4m  (£3.5m) Paris penthouse with his millionaire wife was a faux pas, even  if the vehicle was not his, but belonged to an adviser who works for one  of Frances richest men.
 Sarkozys entourage could not hide their glee. So many Porsche jokes  flew around the Socialist party that Ségolène Royal, a rival of  Strauss-Kahn, ordered her supporters not to crack sports-car gags  online.
 Things were made worse for Strauss-Kahn, as France on Monday marked  30 years since François Mitterrands 1981 election victory. Mitterrand  is modern Frances only Socialist president; his sphinx-like public  self-restraint went under the slogan La force tranquille (calm  strength). Strauss-Kahn was quickly dubbed La Porsche tranquille.
 Strauss-Kahn  or DSK as he is known in France  has remained silent  over his presidential ambitions owing to the impartiality of his IMF  job. But his lieutenants in Paris said over the weekend that he will  declare his intentions on 28 June, the start of the Socialists race to  chose a candidate.


Check out  Power Line: Socialism  Not What It Used To Be  :Smile:

----------


## Pol the Pot

It could have been a pre- arranged flight. He was supposed to meet the German PM the next day in Berlin.

Depends on how you'd define pre- arranged though. He had a standing order with Air France for a first class seat anywhere at any time.

----------


## Boon Mee

More - worse than a crazed sex poodle:  Past Victim: Strauss-Kahn Was a Chimpanzee in Heat.   If this is what the French consider a Great Seducer, well, that's just pathetic... :mid:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> I bet if he knew there was a sub-culture of guys in Thailand who were taking time out to argue about him,
> 
> 
> can't see any reason for surprise , I don't doubt that the majority of the members of said sub-culture are well versed in current affairs .


Got that right.  This DSK character reminds one of another  creepy old socialist perv does he not?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Is it acceptable for a any man to go around grabbing women? I do not see how you can play this off.


Yes, in the real world monkey business happens with women .  :Smile: 

<...or soldiers and sailors, if one has 'a special place in his heart' for men in uniform. >  :Smile: 

If you don't like exploitation of women, then it makes more sense to be sensitised to events at your own doorstep than derive schadenfreude about some plutocrat in New York (possibly because he is French, rich and not a soldier. )  :Smile: 

If you've ever quaffed the subterranean effluvia of a bargirl, or tongued the Satanic horn of a ladyboy, you're part of the problem about female exploitation, not the solution.  :Smile:

----------


## koman

I saw some French woman on TV gushing about how terrible it was to see such an "important" French citizen in handcuffs being escorted by police. "Is he not innocent until proven guilty" she whined.  "In France he would not be treated like that" unless he was proven guilty.. :mid:    So, in France they don't arrest and handfuff people accused of violent crimes? People are free to just go about their business until they are proven guilty?  I don't think so.

The rationale seems to be that "important" people really _should_ be treated differently to "ordinary" people..mmmm    Suspects of violent crimes should not be handcuffed or escorted by police, if they are "important" persons..   

 Listen up France. This important citizen of yours was in the US, and subject to US laws; not French laws.   In the US people are handcuffed regardless if they are imprtant or not when they are arrested.   He is NOT guilty of anything until he has been tried and convicted, and that will require some compelling evidence.

Everybody has a theory. Conspiracy is in the air as usual.  

Based on the information avialable, I don't know how anybody could from an objective opinion as to guilt or innocence.  He will have his day in court.  He can afford a pretty good defence, and if the evidence does not stand up he will be free to sue the ass of a lot of people.   If he is found guilty, maybe they will assign him a cell next to Bernie Madoff. He could easily get 25 years so they would have lots of time to chat about old times....and we could then develop a TD Jewish financial conspiracy theory....... being run from a US prison.. :Smile:

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Based on the information avialable, I don't know how anybody could from an objective opinion as to guilt or innocence. He will have his day in court.


I agree - but you have to expect the sexpats to get a kick out of a successful guy's downfall. It says more about the former than the latter. 

What this does illustrate is that any soupcon or innuendo of sexual impropriety can wreck a man. It just has to be an allegation - mud sticks. 

People are just one drunken lunge away from messing up their entire lives. One black swan event or misstep. And thats why we shouldn't take out big mortgages.

----------


## baldrick

> If you've ever set foot in a go go bar, you're part of the problem about female exploitation, not the solution


blithe statements just roll off the tongue

I think you should have said - if you have ever suckled on the teat of a woman , you are part of the problem about female exploitation ....blah blah

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> Is it acceptable for a any man to go around grabbing women? I do not see how you can play this off.
> 
> 
> Yes, in the real world monkey business happens with women . 
> 
> <...or soldiers and sailors, if one has 'a special place in his heart' for men in uniform. > 
> ...


If that was a soldier, he would be behind bars before proven innocent. Where have you been hiding? Since the early nineties they have pushing zero tolerance towards the opposite sex in the military especially towards civilians. 

Don't pull out some lame isolated inccident for a retort either.  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

Unlikely but if he clears his name and stands for office and is elected there could be an interesting relationship between France and the US

----------


## Seekingasylum

As I said before, the old goat was caught bang to rights and is manifestly guilty.

Simple is as does. No big deal in the scheme of things but of course, he is French and the head of the IMF who had aspirations to lead la Belle France to even greater glory as perhaps the last European bastion of revolutionary socialism.

Their fascination with this moribund economic experiment others have cast aside is the key to why many, including idiots on this board, cannot accept the fact that this miserable geriatric would be rapist is not a man of substance but just another oaf with feet of clay.

Orwell nailed it years ago - idealism might spawn new doctrines but the human condition inevitably ensures those in power become corrupted and will, if allowed, always advance their own cause at the expense of those whom they profess to lead.

Why do the French permit this perversion of the revolutionary spirit ad nauseam? Well, the answer is simple. In return for letting their figures of authority do pretty much as they please, as indeed most past Presidents seem to have done right down to every local Mairie running his fiefdom according to whichever holy writ suits him best, the French get to live in feather bedded socialism cossetted by the state from birth to grave with as little real work as possible. And woe betide anyone who upsets the apple cart because the wrath of the state is so fearsome that no one can brave the consequences of exposing just how more equal than others those little Napoleon piggies truly are.

DSK is just another another one of those pigs accustomed to exercising his droit de seigneur wherever he so chose.

But not with Uncle Sam, he doesn't. The septics never bought into this pig culture of socialism and have no need to bend the knee just because others have and still do.

The arrest and subsequent treatment of the pig is quite commensurate with that meted out to all their suspected felons - I'm afraid status and worth earned in Pig land counts for nothing in the land of the free. And quite right, too.

Anyway, the pig has admitted he attempted sex with the maid but now claims it was consensual. Well, he would have to say that after he was identified in the line up and the DNA tests confirmed his beastly muck sweat was all over the poor woman.

Liberte, Egalite, Fraternite! Har,Har.

----------


## bobo746

*IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn on suicide watch in New York jail*

*IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn was  placed under a suicide watch in jail, while pressure mounted on him to  resign and the hotel maid who accused him of attempted rape said through  her lawyer that she had no idea who he was when she reported him to the  police.                                 *                                Law enforcement officials emphasised that Strauss-Kahn had not  tried to harm himself but that guards were keeping a close watch on him  just in case.
  US Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner today said  Strauss-Kahn was "obviously not in a position to run" the International  Monetary Fund after his arrest.
 He said the IMF's 24-member executive board should formally designate an interim head.
 John Lipsky has been serving as acting managing director.
 Austria's  finance minister, Maria Fekter, said: "Considering the situation, that  bail was denied, he has to figure out for himself that he is hurting the  institution."
 Meanwhile, details began to emerge about his  accuser, a 32-year-old immigrant from the West African nation of Guinea  with a 15-year-old daughter.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> If you've ever set foot in a go go bar, you're part of the problem about female exploitation, not the solution
> 
> 
> blithe statements just roll off the tongue
> 
> I think you should have said - if you have ever suckled on the teat of a woman , you are part of the problem about female exploitation ....blah blah


Thanks. You have a good Sub Editor's touch ! 

I have changed post #193 so as not to rely on lazy cliches !

----------


## taxexile

> the subterranean effluvia of a bargirl


thats not coming up on google, are you talking front door or back door?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *This is complete bullshit. This guy would NEVER do that. He'd be completely nuts - as the risk of her complaining to the police would be far too great. This guy could have a half a dozen black hookers in his room - all of whom would like Miss Black Universe.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				But as I said before the truth doesn't matter - the allegation is all that matters. As for Rodney and Harry - you guys have been living in shit-hole-land for FAR too long.. Time to re-enter the real world - if it would have you.  I guess this is what happens when one lives in Burma and Bahrain or Saudi or wherever the feck you guys are..


Tom,

I'm sure his lawyers will be using that as the opening statement at his trial.

With all due respect mate (and there isn't much, I assure you), you are the fucking idiot that's decided the outcome of the case without being presented with any of the evidence.

So maybe you are the one living in la la land, eh?

----------


## Norton

Headline on newspaper.

*DSK OUT!*

Indeed. He is done no matter what happens. Now the big question is who will be appointed to lead IMF?  Dissension among the members of IMF. I agree with those who say no more European heads. IMF has become a bailout organization for failed Euro states using money from member states who gain little value from Euro bailouts. Time to have an Asian or South American head.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> People are just one drunken lunge away from messing up their entire lives. One black swan event or misstep. And thats why we shouldn't take out big mortgages.


That's all very good, but the specific charges laid against him and her description of the events, under oath, hardly sound like a "drunken lunge".

Let's just remember that every single piece of evidence that the prosecution hold MUST be made available to the defence, including witnesses.

If you ask me, all he has to do is hire Robert Shapiro and he'll walk.

----------


## Seekingasylum

The convention is that the World Bank is led by an American, the IMF by a European.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Headline on newspaper.
> 
> *DSK OUT!*
> 
> Indeed. He is done no matter what happens. Now the big question is who will be appointed to lead IMF?  Dissension among the members of IMF. I agree with those who say no more European heads. IMF has become a bailout organization for failed Euro states using money from member states who gain little value from Euro bailouts. Time to have an Asian or South American head.


I don't want to ruin your sleep tonight, but Gordon Brown apparently fancies his chances.....

 :ssssh:

----------


## Norton

> The convention is that the World Bank is led by an American, the IMF by a European.


Conventions are subject to change if members are hard over on the issue.





> I don't want to ruin your sleep tonight, but Gordon Brown apparently fancies his chances.....


Why not. Better than some French monkey. :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

> Headline on newspaper.
> 
> *DSK OUT!*
> 
> Indeed. He is done no matter what happens. Now the big question is who will be appointed to lead IMF?  Dissension among the members of IMF. I agree with those who say no more European heads. IMF has become a bailout organization for failed Euro states using money from member states who gain little value from Euro bailouts. Time to have an Asian or South American head.


Although I agree with you Norton that bailouts should have been much more limited also in the US!!, this sounds a bit like policy spin for the depreciating Dollar against a competing Euro as an investment currency, IMF loans are structured so as to almost always get paid back in full, only Iraq and Zimbabve have defaulted in recent years.

IMF loans are not gifts but a profit making business.

_"2) “Many Directors” wanted to put the money in the IMF’s reserves,  which currently stand at $12 billion. They want the money available to  reimburse the IMF if several countries such as Greece or Ireland default  on their loans.

Our response: The IMF’s  outstanding loans have increased massively since the financial crisis,  reaching $95 billion this year. Loans to countries such as Greece,  Ireland and Portugal are to bail out irresponsible private lenders, such  as German and British banks. The countries which run the IMF have  already made the mistake of bailing out these lenders rather than  cutting debt by making the reckless lenders take a hit. Such loans are  currently making money for the IMF through the interest being paid..

3) “Many Directors” want the windfall money to be invested to provide income for the IMF. 

Our response:  $7 billion from selling gold has already been invested to provide the  IMF with more income. With these investments, and the money the IMF  makes from lending to countries such as Ireland, the Fund is expected to  make a profit of $500 million this year. Even with its huge $1 billion  costs, and if it stopped making money out of the loans it gives, the IMF  projects it will continue to make a profit. There is no need for the  IMF to get even more money."

Jubilee Debt Campaign UK : Latest news : Debt relief on the agenda of IMF windfall talks


_

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> The convention is that the World Bank is led by an American, the IMF by a European.
> 
> 
> Conventions are subject to change if members are hard over on the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious? You haven't noticed the utter fucking mess he's made of Britain?

----------


## Pol the Pot

> People are just one drunken lunge away from messing up their entire lives. One black swan event or misstep. And thats why we shouldn't take out big mortgages.
> 			
> 		
> 
> That's all very good, but the specific charges laid against him and her description of the events, under oath, hardly sound like a "drunken lunge".
> 
> Let's just remember that every single piece of evidence that the prosecution hold MUST be made available to the defence, including witnesses.
> 
> If you ask me, all he has to do is hire Robert Shapiro and he'll walk.


She has already hired a lawyer called Shapiro  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

yeah, I wonder how she can afford him, he is only after publicity and hollywood stars

----------


## Pol the Pot

Maybe he's doing it for free in this case and waiting for the civil case? If they have this system in the US.

----------


## Mr R Sole

> But, hey. Some of those pretty little French maid outfits?


Not sure they wear them in the Sofitel????

Here she is cleaning the old IMF boss before he got the wrong idea....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Maybe he's doing it for free in this case and waiting for the civil case? If they have this system in the US.


Of course they do. That's how OJ was acquitted of murder but still ended up being told to pay the Goldman's $33.5 million for Wrongful Death. (Of course he wheedled out of most of that, but he's getting his just deserts in chokey right now I'd say).

----------


## OhOh

So let us have an Asian for the IMF, the Chinese seem to know how to run a monetary system, and a South American, a Brazilian, for the World Bank - qid pro quo?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So let us have an Asian for the IMF, the Chinese seem to know how to run a monetary system, and a South American, a Brazilian, for the World Bank - qid pro quo?


Nah, let's give it to Gordon. A few years of him fucking things up and the world might actually start having some sympathy for us poor old Brits....

(And no, he was never an elected prime minister!).

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> IMF has become a bailout organization for failed Euro states using money from member states who gain little value from Euro bailouts. Time to have an Asian or South American head.


Check out the IMF's role after the 1997 Asian crisis.

The organisation has been around longer than six months. 

It goes where the action is. If Europe needs work it goes there, as it did for Asia and South America. To characterise it as focused on Europe right now merely attests to Europe being the place that needs fixing.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda I don't want to ruin your sleep tonight, but Gordon Brown apparently fancies his chances..... Why not. Better than some French monkey.


That one eyed scots monkey always fancies his chances he's got an ego bigger than the Atlantic and f*ck all to back it up. I'd rather see a French monkey like "pupa" get the job and that's saying something, even "social" could do a better job!  :rofl: 

He a complete "self admiring c*nt" ful of shit and picks his nose in the Commons, he alone managed to spend and borrow enough to break the UK even before the banking crisis, he's not known as "Gordon the Moron" for nothing!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Nah, let's give it to Gordon. A few *MORE* years of him fucking things up *AGAIN* and the world might actually start having some sympathy for us poor old Brits


There you go "arry" I've corrected that for you!  :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> With all due respect mate (and there isn't much, I assure you), you are the fucking idiot that's decided the outcome of the case without being presented with any of the evidence.


I'll second that "arry" if I may?


and add...

"toomy" I don't know why you're getting your knickers in such a twist?  :Confused: 

You've lost the plot sunshine even picking me up on a few typo's!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway I've been deciphering a few of your mate "pupa's" posts and they're complete fucking crap, get a grip will you?     :rofl:

----------


## blue

Gorden Brown sold half of Britains gold ,500 tonnes for $300 an ounce, lost about $7 billion at todays prices.

----------


## Butterfly

TBR, you need to take your meds, it's past 7pm and you are having already another of your evening meltdown  :Smile:

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda I don't want to ruin your sleep tonight, but Gordon Brown apparently fancies his chances..... Why not. Better than some French monkey.
> 
> 
> That one eyed scots monkey always fancies his chances he's got an ego bigger than the Atlantic and f*ck all to back it up. I'd rather see a French monkey like "pupa" get the job and that's saying something, even "social" could do a better job! 
> 
> He a complete "self admiring c*nt" ful of shit and picks his nose in the Commons, he alone managed to spend and borrow enough to break the UK even before the banking crisis, he's not known as "Gordon the Moron" for nothing!


Gordon Brown is a non-runner for this position.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Norton
> ...


He most certainly is not. Whether Cameron and Osborne put a sheet round him and tonk him through the skull is another issue, but he's certainly touting himself, as are other socialists from what I've read.

I would like to think there are enough people out there who aren't that fucking gullible though.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Gordon Brown is a non-runner for this position.


I agree with you but "gordon the moron" neither knows that or thinks that!




> I would like to think there are enough people out there who aren't that fucking gullible though.


So would I "arry" so would I!

On that note I'm off for a Chang or ten now but I'll leave you to defend the cause of "sanity" against all the "idiots" on here. 

(notice I didn't use "liboturds" cos it's upsetting the "liboturds on TD!)

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> TBR, you need to take your meds, it's past 7pm and you are having already another of your evening meltdown


"pupa" I was just about to sign off and stalk a bottle of Chang or ten.

I know you'll miss me but I'll leave you with this thought...I've not been on long today and the other "liboturds" on are frothing at the mouth!  :Smile: 

Remember as "Blue" posted...Gorden Brown sold half of Britains gold ,500 tonnes for $300 an ounce, lost about $7 billion at todays prices. 

(Gordon the Morons Socialist!)

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Gordon Brown is a non-runner for this position.


The US (who's publicly called for DSK to step down) and their other right-wing buddy Israel are pushing the African-born Jew "Stanley" Fischer as the new head of IMF.

He was the architect of the 'shock' therapy the IMF brought down on Russia and Asia (the Asian financial crisis of 1997-98). Whilst many Thais blamed money speculators it was Fischer and his crew who so spectacularly fucked up Southeast Asia with the wrong advice.

He's a real piece of work - but he's exactly what both countries love. Fischer is a Chicago School disciple of Milton Friedman - the man whose anti-social economic strategy was gobbled up and puked back out by half a dozen right-wing murderous dictators with Pinochet the most notable cnut among them.

Fischer was Friedman's deputy at the University of Chicago until 1973. Nope - there's no conspiracy. Nope the US and their right-wing allies aren't involved in any of this - move along - nothing to see here..

Here's his bio from IMF.

http://www.imf.org/external/np/omd/bios/sf.htm 

For more on this lizard, see Naomi Klein's book 'The Shock Doctrine'

----------


## harrybarracuda

What's the difference? Strauss-Kahn is a blue suede shoe isn't he?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

It sounds like his defence will be that she was up for a bit of hanky panky. 

One person's word against another, ....assuming he can explain away her bruises and how hanky panky became rough and tumble. 

But that does happen in sex. I know a Jewish guy and he picked up an Indonesian woman saying, 'we're going to have fun, but it might hurt a bit' . I saw her again a couple of days later when he gave her a gift. She gave him a very irate look and appeared as though she'd gone through a hedge backwards. I think he'd gone up the tradesman's entrance.

You can be sure DSK's lawyers will give his lady a tough time in the witness box.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> What's the difference? Strauss-Kahn is a blue suede shoe isn't he?


Strauss-Kahn went to a socialist university in a quasi-socialist republic. "Stanley" went to gung-ho capitalist institutions and ended up being the Himler to U of Chicago's Hitler.

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> 
>  
> Gordon Brown is a non-runner for this position.
> 
> 
> The US (who's publicly called for DSK to step down) and their other right-wing buddy Israel are pushing the African-born Jew "Stanley" Fischer as the new head of IMF.
> 
> ...


nice detective work,

it's nice to notice also that the old dream team of financial criminals holding public office under GW Bush have been re-appointed by Obama

----------


## Butterfly

Bernard Henri Levy > Défense de Dominique Strauss Kahn




> "Nothing in the world can authorise the way this man has been thrown to the dogs," he wrote on his blog.
> 
> "I do not know... how a chambermaid could enter on her own the room of one of the most watched people on the planet, against the normal practice in most big New York hotels, which provide for 'cleaning brigades' of at least two people."

----------


## Norton

Bernard Henri Levy > The Daily Beast reprend le Bloc-notes de Bernard-Henri Lévy sur la défense de Dominique Strauss-Kahn (The Daily Beast, May 16, 2011)
Maybe English better for some.

----------


## bretby

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> TBR, you need to take your meds, it's past 7pm and you are having already another of your evening meltdown
> 
> 
> "pupa" I was just about to sign off and stalk a bottle of Chang or ten.
> 
> I know you'll miss me but I'll leave you with this thought...I've not been on long today and the other "liboturds" on are frothing at the mouth! 
> 
> ...


Wouldn`t it be wonderful if we all had crystal balls and could forsee where commodity prices would be in 10 years time? Hey some say gold will climb to $2000 an ounce and others say sell now as it will crash next year.

What would you do Rodney?

Would you invest in to-day`s market ? or did you invest heavily in 2002?

In actual fact the amount of gold reserves which the UK held in comparison with other countries was and is still quite small.

The USA for example holds some 8,133 tonnes of the stuff at a value of around $362bn, and Germany 3,407 tonnes value $152. Even Italy has 2,451 tonnes value $108bn.

So the amount of gold reserves which were sold was small in comparison to many countries holdings. Much of it was put into other currencies and some hedge was gained by doing this.

The UK will lose far more with the gamble that the current government is taking with the economy if the gamble doesn`t pay off. 

Life is a gamble Rodney and with the best will in the world sometimes people get it wrong.......even you at times I suppose.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> The crime was corroborated, fully investigated and the man, who was arrested attempting to flee the country, was subsequently charged after interview. Why would you allow him to escape to another country which does not extradite its nationals?


what nonsense! he was on his way back to France having just recently left the hotel. There could have been no forensic results in that time.

He was not fleeing, he was on a previously booked flight

as for escaping justice, also nonsense, as said, he was on a flight already booked

there are two possible scenarios

1. he got overexcited by the maid waggling her bum as she cleaned and attempted to grab her, was repulsed and carried on trying (why was she in his room in the first place?)

2. the maid was paid to waggle her bum and let him get halfway before attempting to stop him, then shouting about rape

only they know the truth; neither scenario can be proven as there were no witnesses

actually, also a third possibility

he saw her, and offered her cash for sex

she came into the room, they had sex and then she decided to try to get more money

----------


## Butterfly

> "pupa" I was just about to sign off and stalk a bottle of Chang or ten.


mixing your meds with beer might not be recommended, it could have side effects, like you entering into an uncontrollable rage and screaming "liboturds" every other post in a frantic tourette routine

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> nice detective work,
> 
> it's nice to notice also that the old dream team of financial criminals holding public office under GW Bush have been re-appointed by Obama


Thank you - and yes - the song remains the same. "second verse, same as first.."

----------


## OhOh

Senior US lending source doubts Dominic Strauss-Kahn charges are genuine. | The Slog



_"A highly-placed international lending official based in New York told The Slog last night of growing suspicions in the financial community about the arrest of IMF Head Dominic Strauss-Kahn.

“The motive is clear-cut,” said the source, “and that is to take out a key player on the team fighting to save the euro at all costs”. My informant expanded on the theme: “DSK is firmly in the Trichet/Merkel camp of those who want a  fiscally-binding federalist Union. As the top guy at the IMF, [Strauss-Kahn] is in a powerful position to help engineer that outcome. But the Fed doesn’t want that: the Fed wants a weak competitor selling to Asia, not a well-controlled economic force under German domination”.

If suspicions about the arrest of IMF boss Dominic Strauss-Kahn were only half serious yesterday morning, during the afternoon New York time Timothy Geithner added weight to those who wonder what exactly might be going on here. He did this by being the fastest out of the starting blocks, and choosing New York’s prestigious Harvard Club to assert that the most important thing for the IMF was to find a leader who could fill Mr Strauss-Kahn’s shoes.

“He is obviously not in a position to run the IMF,” Tim told an eager press corps. I have to agree with him, but the statement of fact has been made reality entirely due to the actions of the NYPD and the local justice system. A more accurate summary of the situation  would’ve been “We have put him in a position from which he can’t run the IMF”. But the IMF quickly named its senior deputy managing director, former US Treasury executive John Lipsky, as acting chief. As Lipsky is a highly capable and very experienced credit expert, it’s hard to see what all the rush is about. It is true that DSK’s deputy is due to leave the IMF at the end of July – but that’s ten weeks away, and a lot of material facts could emerge in that time to change everything.

We should bear in mind some of the events leading up to DSK’s incarceration. Although at present only accused of sexual crimes (non-consensual oral sex) against the as yet unnamed chambermaid, he was bundled off his Air France flight just two minutes before it took off – very dramatic cliffhanger stuff – with what witnesses have described as ‘great force’ and ‘an enormous amount of noise’. It is alleged by the US tabloid press that DSK ‘made a dash for the airport’ immediately following the attack. But sources close to the accused deny this, saying he caught the 4.40 pm Air France flight he had been scheduled to return on. Police have, however, told the media he left personal possessions and his mobile phone in the hotel suite is his ‘hurry’ to ‘get away’. He could also, of course, have spotted the sting and realised there was no way he’d get a fair trial in New York City.

Further, although the Frenchman’s lawyer offered up £1million in bail, gave a permanent address where he could live with his sister – and accept 24/7 monitoring – the Judge turned it down. He could’ve worked from her apartment, now he can’t. Sticking him in prison doesn’t make sense (if he’s monitored, he’s monitored) unless you’re trying to make somebody look dangerous. (When he arrived at the bail hearing, the accused was handcuffed and frog-marched in).

The Slog has also been interrogating DSK’s ‘sexual past’. All I can tell you is that while the man is a philanderer, there is no hint in anything published anywhere that Strauss-Kahn gets off on forced sex. This for instance from Business Insider this morning: ‘This is not the first time he’s been involved in a sex scandal. Back in 2008 there was a story of the IMF investigating an improper sexual relationship with a subordinate. And approximately a year ago, a book described his string of extra-marital affairs.’ If we put every politician and senior businessman doing that sort of thing in a jail cell, the world’s prison population would quadruple. I accept that sexual assault is a very serious charge, and if it proves to be true, I am not in any way belittling the terrible experience the chambermaid has had. But this is a man being made to look both guilty and a threat to public safety before his trial has even begun.

As well as the indecent haste of all this, it now transpires that the chambermaid has gone into hiding. Her lawyer Jeffrey Shapiro said she was an immigrant from the West African nation of Guinea. She arrived in the US seven years ago and was living with her teenage daughter. What we don’t know is who has arranged for her to ‘go into hiding’. But Shapiro adds that his client  “had no idea who her attacker was before the police were called in”. I’ve stayed in many large city hotels over four decades. I have yet to see a chambermaid without a list of rooms she has to clean, the numbers of the rooms, and the names of the occupants tucked into her overalls. Maybe DSK was there under an alias – but why? The press knew exactly where he was, and the paparazzi photographed him getting into and out of smart cars during his stay.

Meanwhile, two French newspapers this morning are running with stories suggesting that a majority of French citizens think DSK has been the vicitim of a set-up…..but their chosen culprit is Nicolas Sarkozy. The Slog’s New York source concludes: “Dominic said many times that he’d be set up one day. But from our perspective here, this is about the Dollar and geopolitics, not French internal wrangling.”

Stay tuned. One feels that there is a great deal more yet to emerge."_

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> why was she in his room in the first place?


Good question -- has that been answered yet?

----------


## Butterfly

he is also on record saying that Obama didn't fix anything and that the Fed was irresponsible

maybe he upset someone too big, or someone want to disable the Euro zone by forcing a Greece default

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

They need to release him on bail immediately. 

They can't hold someone like this when its just one word against another. 

And alas their relative status does count for something. Only a libboturd would say otherwse.

----------


## crippen

IMF accuser in apt. for HIV vics
Pad under name of AIDS group
By JENNIFER BAIN and BOB FREDERICKS
Last Updated: 9:38 AM, May 18, 2011
Posted: 3:13 AM, May 18, 2011
Dominique Strauss-Kahn may have more to worry about than a possible prison sentence.
The IMF chief's alleged sex-assault victim lives in a Bronx apartment rented exclusively for adults with HIV or AIDS, The Post has learned.
The hotel maid, a West African immigrant, has occupied the fourth-floor High Bridge pad with her 15-year-old daughter since January -- and before that, lived in another Bronx apartment set aside by Harlem Community AIDS United strictly for adults with the virus and their families.
The Post has not been able to ascertain whether the maid, 32, has HIV/AIDS because of medical confidentiality laws.



But the agency rents apartments only for adults with the disease. A Harlem United worker said at least one adult in the household has to be HIV-positive or have AIDS to qualify for one of their units. A healthy adult with a child with HIV or AIDS is not eligible.
"The [current] apartment isn't rented under her name. Harlem [Community AIDS] United places their tenants in our building," explained an employee of the apartment building's property manager, Chaim Gross, of Brooklyn.
The maid had previously lived in another High Bridge apartment rented by Harlem United, a source said. She had moved there with her child in 2008.
According to the agency, it is not uncommon for people with HIV/AIDS to move around.
Her lawyer, Jeffrey Shapiro, and a close family friend said the chambermaid is a widow who lives alone with her daughter. Public records list her as the only adult in the current apartment and the only adult having lived in her previous apartment.


Read more: Accuser in IMF Strauss-Kahn hotel sex case lives in apartment for AIDS victims - NYPOST.com 
 :mid:  ::chitown::

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
very interesting. So they REALLY wanted to get him, didn't they? Again - it fuels the scenario that a big bribe would do the trick. Money for the kid when mum's gone (perhaps prematurely). Another strong motivating factor for an 'aspiring actress' to be scouted for the job in a hotel DSK stays in.

Oh this really, really, stinks now. It's now beginning to unravel for the neo-cons and their secret US and Israeli backers. There will be panic. "Why did you allow a young buck of 30-something to plan this Sliverman?" "Well, he's been promoted over and over again by you, boss. You said young people had initiative and were smart." How naive.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> he is also on record saying that Obama didn't fix anything and that the Fed was irresponsible
> 
> maybe he upset someone too big, or someone want to disable the Euro zone by forcing a Greece default


The Americans want a Chicago School Milty-Freak running IMF. That's who they want.

----------


## bretby

*(AFP) – 1 hour ago
NEW YORK — The woman who says she was sexually assaulted by Dominique Strauss-Kahn will strongly deny to jurors any assertions that she willingly had sex with the IMF chief, her attorney said Wednesday.
"I think that when the jury hears her testimony and sees her in person, and finally she can come public with this and tell her story, I think that (they will find) their claims of consensual sex or encounters are not true," attorney Jeff Shapiro told NBC television.
"There is nothing consensual about what took place in that hotel room," he said.
Strauss-Kahn's lawyers, who have promised a "vigorous" defense, suggested at a bail hearing on Monday that he may have had a consensual sexual encounter with the alleged victim.
Lawyer Ben Brafman said in court that the evidence "will not be consistent with a forcible encounter."
Prosecutors, however, say they have physical evidence indicating attempted rape, including a doctor's exam made immediately after the incident.
A grand jury is due to convene this week to decide whether there is enough evidence in the accusations to proceed to trial.
Such proceedings are secret, and the Manhattan District Attorney's office would not comment on progress.
The 32-year-old woman has not been identified, and has not spoken publicly about the alleged incident, but Shapiro told NBC that she is ready to fully cooperate with prosecutors in building the court case against Strauss-Kahn.
"She is prepared to do whatever she is asked to do, which is to cooperate with the New York City police department, the district attorney's office -- hours and hours of involvement," Shapiro said.
"She doesn't have an agenda. She's doing this because she believes it is her responsibility to do so, and she will do that."
Strauss-Kahn is accused of sexually assaulting the woman, a maid who entered his room at the posh Sofitel Hotel believing it was empty.
The 62-year-old French politician allegedly emerged from the shower naked and tried to force himself on the woman, who fended off the attacks and ran out of the room.
*

----------


## DrAndy

> Strauss-Kahn is accused of sexually assaulting the woman, a maid who entered his room at the posh Sofitel Hotel believing it was empty. The 62-year-old French politician allegedly emerged from the shower naked and tried to force himself on the woman, who fended off the attacks and ran out of the room.


oh right, he was having a silent shower so she came in and started cleaning the room, not knowing he was there

and then he came out of the shower and thought "alors, there is a black woman in my room, I had better have sex with her"

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> *"She is prepared to do whatever she is asked to do, which is to cooperate with the New York City police department, the district attorney's office -- hours and hours of involvement," Shapiro said.*


Of course she is. That's what she's been paid to do. What a smart little Shapiro.. keeps his hands clean - oi vey.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> oh right, he was having a silent shower so she came in and started cleaning the room, not knowing he was there
> 
> and then he came out of the shower and thought "alors, there is a black woman in my room, I had better have sex with her"


And then he thought, mon dieu! I'm going to rip off her pantyhose and push my c+ck in her mouth while she struggles.

This is such baloney. I hope the people o France elect the guy and tell Israel and America to F+CK OFF. He can be our president from Rikers Island!

----------


## Seekingasylum

If it is the case she has been infected with HIV then there is indeed a god but, sadly, given the meds available it would be unlikely the loathsome swine would have caught the gay curse. Though what an extremely satisfying karmic embrace that would have been if he had?

In answer to the bonehead who enquired as to the reason why the maid entered the room I rather think a clue might be in her job description.

The notion that the randy old goat might have been set up is really quite telling if only to illuminate the idiocy of the French generally and several posters here, specifically. 

Now he has been corralled into his fitting pigpen (I have often expressed dismay at their foreign policy and its domestic support but you have to credit the septics for their treatment of the criminal classes) it is also interesting to note the sheer number of his other victims who now feel safe enough to come forward and divulge the extraordinary degree of his predatory beastliness.

And this rampant old man given to caprine frenzies was lauded as the next prime minister of France? Poor old Merkel had a lucky escape there, not to mention the French themselves but I suppose most of them wouldn't have cared being too concerned with sticking things up their fundaments.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Oh no - you mentioned the G word. Andy already doesn't like you pal - you are to be banisheed to the fringes I'm afraid.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Ah, is that his problem? Explains a lot.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> If it is the case she has been infected with HIV then there is indeed a god.



Just when you think this place can only get better.
It gets worse.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> what nonsense! he was on his way back to France having just recently left the hotel. There could have been no forensic results in that time.
> 
> He was not fleeing, he was on a previously booked flight
> 
> as for escaping justice, also nonsense, as said, he was on a flight already booked
> 
> there are two possible scenarios
> 
> 1. he got overexcited by the maid waggling her bum as she cleaned and attempted to grab her, was repulsed and carried on trying (why was she in his room in the first place?)
> ...



All nonsense is right. Why does it take them so long to confirm your 2 scenarios?

I will tell you. To come up with a good story (or should I say lie) takes time. The real truth could have been said in two minutes at the NYPD.





> (why was she in his room in the first place?)


Now that's a tough one to answer. My guess is that it has something to do with her job.  :mid:

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Originally Posted by bretby
> 
> Strauss-Kahn is accused of sexually assaulting the woman, a maid who entered his room at the posh Sofitel Hotel believing it was empty. The 62-year-old French politician allegedly emerged from the shower naked and tried to force himself on the woman, who fended off the attacks and ran out of the room.
> 
> 
> oh right, he was having a silent shower so she came in and started cleaning the room, not knowing he was there
> 
> and then he came out of the shower and thought "alors, there is a black woman in my room, I had better have sex with her"



When reading his resumee about woman: YES

Or did I miss the part about rapist bringing flowers and asking: "Can we please have sex?"

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> When reading his resumee about woman: YES
> 
> "


You sound like a Women's Libber. 

Just because someone is a Ladies Man doesn't make him a rapist. 

I'm sure there are lots of scrotty whoremongers here who like to do a woman in the doggystyle or up the arse, in such a way that the bird might fancy being chucked some extra bunce,  but that doesn't make him a rapist ether.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Originally Posted by bretby
> 
> 
>  
> *"She is prepared to do whatever she is asked to do, which is to cooperate with the New York City police department, the district attorney's office -- hours and hours of involvement," Shapiro said.*
> 
> 
> Of course she is. That's what she's been paid to do. What a smart little Shapiro.. keeps his hands clean - oi vey.




I will tell you how this story will end. DSK will pay a large amount of money to the maid and they lived happily ever after.
Well, maybe not DSK. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
I'm more than prepared to accept he did this - and for him to take the penalty of a country not afraid (thankfully) to dish it out to anyone - rich or poor. But it just stinks. Surely you can see that too can't you?

----------


## HermantheGerman

> You sound like a Women's Libber. 
> 
> Just because someone is a Ladies Man doesn't make him a rapist. 
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of scrotty whoremongers here who like to do a woman in the doggystyle, but that doesn't make him a rapist ether.


What's a Ladies Man ?




> Bangin on the bongos like a chimpanzee
> That aint workin, thats the way you do it
> Get your money for nothin and your chicks for free



DSK is not young and good looking....but a chimpanzee fits his resumee.  :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> In actual fact the amount of gold reserves which the UK held in comparison with other countries was and is still quite small.


Dohhhh... it's wasn't the case of a quantity, it's thec matter of announcing his intention to sell gold to in prior to selling it!

Smart move, it's well documented...Google it you pillock! 

Too many "dickheads" on this site splitting hairs, prevaricating etc. why use fifty words when two or three hundred will do?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^^
Wasn't Helmut Kohl also a 'ladies man'? 

Gimme a break - maybe all German guys are 'big boned' but what woman - German or otherwise - would want that porker suffocating her in return for a short bratwurst..

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> What's a Ladies Man ?


Money, position,power and expense account are a few of the things which spring to mind.




> DSK is not young and good looking....but a chimpanzee fits his resumee


Worse than that he's a depraved " frog" with a history but...
money, position,power and expense account are a few of the things which spring to mind. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HermantheGerman

> ^
> I'm more than prepared to accept he did this - and for him to take the penalty of a country not afraid (thankfully) to dish it out to anyone - rich or poor. But it just stinks. Surely you can see that too can't you?


With jewish lawyers shaping justice the way they want....Yes I have a problem with that. Cause real justice will never be done

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> ^
> I'm more than prepared to accept he did this - and for him to take the penalty of a country not afraid (thankfully) to dish it out to anyone - rich or poor. But it just stinks. Surely you can see that too can't you?
> 
> 
> With jewish lawyers shaping justice the way they want....Yes I have a problem with that. Cause real justice will never be done


I'd agree-  but Shapiro is HER lawyer, not his.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Originally Posted by HermantheGerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...


That#s why I said lawyers.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Gimme a break - maybe all German guys are 'big boned' but what woman - German or otherwise - would want that porker suffocating her in return for a short bratwurst..


"toomy" people have different preferences...

There's straight...acdc...lesbian...homo...sadism...masoch  ism...bestiality and prostitution which probably encompasses all of these and more. 

Out of respect I'll not ask you about you're preferences because "pupas" a colleague and friend.

However, the more prestige, money and power a person has the more they feel invincible...you're the mastermind here...think about it? 

It's got fuck all to do with sausages, you prick! :rofl:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> If it is the case she has been infected with HIV then there is indeed a god.
> 
> 
>  
> Just when you think this place can only get better.
> It gets worse.


Your cynical editing may well give you some satisfaction but the fact remains that had the loathsome beast contracted HIV as a result of his unbridled, rapacious lust the irony would have been simply too Hardyesque to bear. Don't you agree?

It is events like these that make one think, almost, there is a divine purpose and HE is not a total shit.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I'm more than prepared to accept he did this - and for him to take the penalty of a country not afraid (thankfully) to dish it out to anyone - rich or poor. But it just stinks. Surely you can see that too can't you?


Now that really is an about turn for sure, not that long ago on this thread you were bleating about the "great seducers" innocence and now you appear to accept that he was or might have been "porking this black maid"?

Maybe I've misunderstood your previous stance on this but at one time I thought you said it was "impossible" that a man in his position and standing could possibly be "porking" a black maid?

Or was that only "pupa", I can't be sure? 

You see it's soooooooooo difficult to differentiate when listening to Siamese socialist twins!  :rofl:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Your cynical editing may well give you some satisfaction but the fact remains that had the loathsome beast contracted HIV as a result of his unbridled, rapacious lust the irony would have been simply too Hardyesque to bear. Don't you agree?


*"Hardyesque"*

Please, I doubt very much many here have heard of Thomas Hardy let alone read his tragic tales!  :rofl: 

p.s. I'm thinkin of getting a tattoo something along the lines of this  :St George:  it'll be my first but it was indeed "thegents" pompous indignation which made me ponder!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## larvidchr

Just seen the actual felony complaint on this CNN site look under "complaint (graphic)" just under the picture of Kahn on the left side. CNN.com International - Breaking, World, Business, Sports, Entertainment and Video News

He is not just charged with attempted assault, but 2 counts of actual "criminal sexual act in the first degree" meaning oral sexual conduct and sodomy.

Then 1 count of Attempted rape in the first degree, meaning "unsuccessful" attempt of vaginal rape.

Then comes the Unlawful imprisonment etc. etc.

Medical forensic evidence (at-least slight damage to tissue and some bleeding in her backside) and some DNA traces on her body or clothes, is almost sure to have been found if there is any truth at all in those allegations, so if the prosecution do have any at the next court session, then Kahn have a very bad case in short he is fvucked.

Then he can begin the "she wanted it defense" but that will not go down to well if you first have denied everything.

Several high ranking officials around the world have started telling it was a public secret that Kahn had problems with his behavior towards women often borderline or beyond, but no one would speak candidly about it before ??

If all that emerges is just part of a set-up it will have to be a massive conspiracy and impossible to keep under wraps in the long run, so that theory seems more and more unlikely IMO.

But we'll see.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Several high ranking officials around the world have started telling it was a public secret that Kahn had problems with his behavior towards women often borderline or beyond, but no one would speak candidly about it before ??


Surely impossible "TS" alias "toomy" and "Butterfry" alias "pupa" convinced me (almost) that this was the *BIGGEST* set-up ever!

I'm serious, I almost signed a petition on his behalf, I know you're all sniggering but this is serious...and what's worse is he's a politician, a very powerful man to be respected and held in the highest esteem!

God I won't be able to sleep tonight pondering the "Hardyesque" tragic irony of the DNA and medical evidence against him!

I'm absolutely stunned, shocked and deeply disappointed...not with DSK but with two of our resident socialist pillocks!  :rofl: 

p.s I've just had a relevation...the doctors have to be part of the conspiracy!

(answers on a postcard please)

----------


## OhOh

> Thomas Hardy


A pussy in all of them. Woe in bucket loads

Tess, the best movie

----------


## harrybarracuda

> what nonsense! he was on his way back to France having just recently left the hotel. There could have been no forensic results in that time.


He was on a plane after midnight having left the hotel "in a hurry" at lunchtime. From what I can surmise, if there had been an earlier flight he would have been on it, he fucked up by worrying about a poxy mobile. If it was properly secured he could have left it there. Police had interviewed her, and probably started gathering forensic evidence within an hour or two. They were satisfied he had a case to answer, so they found him and arrested him.

Then subsequently they asked him for a DNA sample, presumably for comparison purposes.

They filed charges based on the testimony of the alleged victim (posted above). The judge agreed to hold him pending collection of more evidence. It goes to a Grand Jury on Friday, where they have to offer enough evidence to prove that he should go to trial.

If they can't, he walks. If they can, he's on trial.

Then the Prosecution and Defence give their versions and the jury decides if he's guilty or not.

Honestly, which bit is really so hard to understand?

It's America though, so we'll hopefully have cameras in the courtroom, it will be great TV.

I was in LA for the OJ trial, and I wandered down there one morning to have a look, it was fucking comical, and frankly it's only the stupidity of the average American that probably favours him getting off.

I call it the "Tom Sawyer" opening statement, they might as well say it, it would probably resonate with the jury.

"How can anyone in that position be that fucking dumb"?

Ask Tiger Woods, Mel Gibson, Michael Jackson, Fatty Arbuckle, OJ Simpson, etc. etc. etc. Fucked if I know, but obviously it is not impossible. I am sure you can add your own names to the list of completely stupid twats I've just started.

*** OJ Simpson in particular is a spectacular twat, because not only did he get away with murder, quite literally, but the stupid arsewipe still managed to fuck up again in spectacular style.

----------


## blue

*IMF head under suicide watch, maid lived in AIDS complex
*The young woman, who is muslim, wears a head scarf and hails from Guinea.  She is currently in seclusion from the media.
She was granted political asylum and is living in a residential building kept for 
adults with HIV/AIDSIMF head under suicide watch, maid lived in AIDS complex - San Francisco Top News | Examiner.com

And here's here photo ?  sans headscarf 

Nafissatou Diallo
Nafissatou Diallo, maid assaulted by IMF Chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn - GhanaNation News

----------


## buriramboy

This won't go to trial IMO, as a top lawyer will tear her to shreds on the stand. I'm not normally one for conspiracy theories but beginning to look like a set up to me.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> Your cynical editing may well give you some satisfaction but the fact remains that had the loathsome beast contracted HIV as a result of his unbridled, rapacious lust the irony would have been simply too Hardyesque to bear. Don't you agree?
> 
> 
> *"Hardyesque"*
> 
> Please, I doubt very much many here have heard of Thomas Hardy let alone read his tragic tales!


He is actually referring to Oliver Hardy, in the sense of

_'thats another fine mess you've gotten me into.'_

----------


## Butterfly

the maid was a player, has nothing to loose and so is asking for financial favor to hotel customers, I bet there will be a few truth revealed about her lifestyle

maybe he went anal and that wasn't included in the deal, money was exchanged but she feels she was "fucked", threaten to call the police and try to stop her.

This could have happened anywhere in Pattaya and not made the last page of the PCN

----------


## baldrick

> Several high ranking officials around the world have started telling it was a public secret that Kahn had problems with his behavior towards women often borderline or beyond, but no one would speak candidly about it before ??


will they name these officials who have kept their mouth shut ? it will allow us to admire their morals and satisfy our duty of care in allowing them to hold public positions




> the maid was a player


poker ?

butters , your french mate is an arrogant knob jockey who should have been disciplined the first time he stepped out of line - the idea that he should be in a responsible public position is ludicrous -.

----------


## tamsin

> Couldn't he borrow enough to rent a whore?


Rape has not so much to do with sexual gratification as control. Fact.

----------


## Butterfly

it's well known that DSK has problem with women, he doesn't hide it

but attacking females and ass raping them ? that's something else,

----------


## BaitongBoy

Froggy went a-courtin' and he did ride, uh huh
Froggy went a-courtin' and he did ride....

He Rode the Reading to Rikers!
Uh huh, uh huh, oh yeah!

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> it's well known that DSK has problem with women, he doesn't hide it
> 
> but attacking females and ass raping them ? that's something else,


Exactly. He may be a big-headed arrogant alpha male, but he's no shaven headed dimwit with tattooes. He is smart enough to know the consequences of undisguised violent assault and the percentages involved.

...and its the latter form of lummox that is prone to such witless attacks, oblivious to the consequences and unable to resist his atavistic urges. 

I'm surprised the Gent hasn't said this, as he has done in the past where a thick person has wantonly given into aggressive acts.

----------


## good2bhappy

He must have stayed in many hotels 
has there ever been an incident like this before with a chambermaid?

----------


## Cujo

Here's the actual charge sheet.
Looks pretty serious.

----------


## koman

> it's well known that DSK has problem with women, he doesn't hide it
> 
> but attacking females and ass raping them ? that's something else,


 
Well he definitely seems to be having trouble with them now.  Guys like DSK feel invincible.  They are surrounded by a protective veil created by their "importance" "credibility" and their political and social connections.

 Who knows how many other "maids  or other "unimportant" women he has had a go at; and who were too afraid to report it or to challenge the system that people like him hide in.   It's a bit like the Catholic church and the stuff that went on.  Clergy protected by their own, and severe reprisals against any unfortunate alter boy that accused them.  We all know that story don't we?

It was inevitable that opinions would be split on this. He is a French beaurocrate running an important institution,  who seems to have forgotten he was in New York and not some EU capital where people would actually think he was important enough to cover his ass....oh shit; better run for the aiport.  

His character, and past performances are indictative of a man who indeed does have "problems with women"   That, together with an accuser who so far seems to be quite credible, backed up by at least one other accuser from the past (maybe lots more to come)  and a good collection of forensic material does not exactly look good for him.  He has a lot of explaining to do.

Of course no amount of evidence would convince some of our TD analysts who; as usual, will base their defence of DSK on some fanciful American plot to stack the IMF with some right wing hardass, or to help Sarko win the next election...etc etc  

There is nothing unique about this DSK situation.  He is simply another womanizing  monger who felt he could hump any female that took his fancy and either scare her into keeping her mouth shut or paying her off. (Again his privileged position and political connections would make him feel secure in doing this kind of thing)

 This time he just did it in the worng country to the wrong female apparently.  If he can prove himself innocent, I wish him all the best.  A grand jury will decide if the evidence is sufficient to take it to trial. If it goes to trial we can expect lots of dirt slinging and Oscar winning performances from high priced lawyers.  The French will be horrified in any case. They just hate seeing their celebrities in handcuffs and they will keep bleating about their cultural superiority and how they do these things quietly and out of sight...which is one of the reasons why DHK and his ilk continue to do the things they do, and get away with it.

It's  true that innocent people are sometimes arrested and even found guilty of crimes they did not commit.  It is possible that DHK is innocent, but I doubt it, with him being a really left wing socialist an all...  surely socialists can not be innocent... :rofl:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> it's well known that DSK has problem with women, he doesn't hide it


But that's pecisely what he *has* been doing, you blithering Belgian idiot.


Aided by his personal gang of lackeys and with the complicity of the French Establishment, and latterly the IMF senior management, the rutting pig has successfully concealed the degree of his serial sexual attacks from mainstream French society.

The curious notion among the French that what is private must be separated from the public domain at all costs hasn't helped although finally the people may be waking up to the blindingly obvious fact that this principle only serves the hypocritical pigs in power and not their own interests.

The IMF's tolerance of his caprine behaviour is quite unforgiveable and I for one will never apply for a loan from that shower.

The days of the local lord of the manor exercising his droit de seigneur among whoever he chooses are long gone in the real world but of course one can never speak for the French or their apologists.

----------


## Butterfly

> with him being a really left wing socialist an all... surely socialists can not be innocent...


so your whole case for him being guilty is because he is a socialist ?

nice logic you have here, koman, you certainly don't disappoint in the lunatic department

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Nice lips....

I can't see an AF not being included in a financial arrangement if there indeed was a financial arrangement in the first place?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Seems like someones strange prophesy re aids is now no longer some off the mark wild hypothesis. 

The moral of the story...*you can't stop a Frog from jumping!* 

Saying that and assuming the DNA results are confirmed, I wonder will DSK still have the unfaltering personal support he's been afforded to date?   :Confused:

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> with him being a really left wing socialist an all... surely socialists can not be innocent...
> 
> 
> so your whole case for him being guilty is because he is a socialist ?
> 
> nice logic you have here, koman, you certainly don't disappoint in the lunatic department


Did you notice the  :rofl:   after that line?  That means "joke" Butters...now read the rest of the post and see if you can respond with something sensible...please...just once.. :Smile:

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

You can't have VIPs like this being convicted on the word of some silly girl with whom a consensual sex session got a bit rough. 

Otherwise the flood gates open for all kinds of chancers.

He runs the IMF, therefore his word counts. 

People like this don't go around attacking the underclass, like Pattaya yobboes do.

----------


## good2bhappy

DSK resigns!!!

----------


## good2bhappy

In a statement, Mr Strauss-Kahn, 62, said he had already informed the executive board of his intention to step down "with immediate effect".

----------


## Cujo

> You can't have VIPs like this being convicted on the word of some silly girl with whom a consensual sex session got a bit rough.


What evidence do you have that it was consensual?


> He runs the IMF, therefore his word counts.


Oh?


> People like this don't go around attacking the underclass, like Pattaya yobboes do.


 Are you sure?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

*Dominique Strauss-Kahn has resigned as managing director of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) days after he was charged with the alleged sexual assault and attempted rape of a maid at a New York hotel.*

"It is with infinite sadness that I feel compelled today to present to the executive board my resignation from my post of managing director of the IMF," he wrote in a letter to the board.

Feeling a tad sorry for himself more like.

"I think at this time first of my wife - whom I love more than anything - of my children, of my family, of my friends.

Yeah right.

"I think also of my colleagues at the fund; together we have accomplished such great things over the last three years and more.

Of course.

"To all, I want to say that I deny with the greatest possible firmness all of the allegations that have been made against me.

Ditto.

"I want to protect this institution which I have served with honour and devotion, and especially - especially - I want to devote all my strength, all my time, and all my energy to proving my innocence."

I'll bet he does!

----------


## Bettyboo

^^ Humour through sarcasm with a touch of irony...

----------


## harrybarracuda

He's managed to wangle an earlier bail hearing today. He's going to offer $1 million, waive his extradition rights (?), and agree to electronic tagging and living in Manhattan, possibly with his daughter.

He's got a new judge as well. What a surprise.

I'm sure they'll all remember Roman Polanski agreeing to this and that...

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> You can't have VIPs like this being convicted on the word of some silly girl with whom a consensual sex session got a bit rough.


*How do you know she's silly?* 
*How are you so sure it was consensual certainly does'nt appear to be or he'd have fucked in the pussy for sure!*





> Otherwise the flood gates open for all kinds of chancers.


*Free to act as they like and with who they like, sounds a little like the "landlords"!*




> He runs the IMF, therefore his word counts.


*Really?* 
*You actually believe that?* 
*"TGOTM" that's complete bollox!*





> People like this don't go around attacking the underclass, like Pattaya yobboes do.


 *I wonder has DSK ever visited Pattaya?*

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> ^^ Humour through sarcasm with a touch of irony...


"toomy" aka "TS" hasn't commented much recently re this set up?
Can't think why not? :Confused:  

But of course as usual "pupa's" still banging his drum! 

Now with a change of judge and an early bail hearing thing's must be looking up for DSK? 

Nothing to do with his political connections of course!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HermantheGerman

> "To all, I want to say that I deny with the greatest possible firmness all of the allegations that have been made against me.



Yaahwn, we all heard that one before. 

" But I want to say one thing  to the American people. I want you to listen to me. I'm going to say  this again. I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss  Lewinsky. I never told anybody to lie, not a single time; never. These  allegations are false. And I need to go back to work for the American  people. Thank you.

----------


## Norton

> I'm sure they'll all remember Roman Polanski agreeing to this and that...


They will but no comparison. As I recall, Polanski retained his passport, was not subject to house arrest with electronic monitoring and never waived extradition rights. As far as I'm concerned he should be granted bail with these conditions.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> 
> "To all, I want to say that I deny with the greatest possible firmness all of the allegations that have been made against me.
> 
> 
>  
> Yaahwn, we all heard that one before. 
> 
> " But I want to say one thing to the American people. I want you to listen to me. I'm going to say this again. I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky. I never told anybody to lie, not a single time; never. These allegations are false. And I need to go back to work for the American people. Thank you.


Some very different conditions there Herman.  Monica Lewinski was more than willing. No accusations of wrong doing from her, and in the world of Bill Clinton a blow job is not really sexual relations...  he would have to hump her in at least half a dozen different positions to qualify it as sex... :Smile:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> I'm more than prepared to accept he did this - and for him to take the penalty of a country not afraid (thankfully) to dish it out to anyone - rich or poor. But it just stinks. Surely you can see that too can't you?
> 
> 
> *Now that really is an about turn for sure*, not that long ago on this thread you were bleating about the "great seducers" innocence and now you appear to accept that he was or might have been "porking this black maid"?
> 
> Maybe I've misunderstood your previous stance on this but at one time I thought you said it was "impossible" that a man in his position and standing could possibly be "porking" a black maid?
> 
> ...


Actually if you read my earlier posts you'd see I've been saying that all along. You really are a right fukwit aren't you?

It's quite funny watching you make such a fucking fool of yourself on a daily basis. *Maybe we should start a poll?* 

*The Bold Rodney is:*

1. A complete fukwit with an IQ no greater than 85
2. A partial fuckwit with an IQ in the range of 86-99
3. A clown - but harmless - IQ is 100-105
4. I'm as stupid as Bold Rodney and I don't understand the question

----------


## FarangRed

<b>*Cleveland Leader* is now reporting on the HIV+ apartment living quaters of the sodomy victim.

Housekeeper That Accuses IMF Head of Sexual Assault Lives in HIV Apartment | Cleveland Leader

Having anal sex with an HIV+ African, that's a Jew Holocausting himself.


*Housekeeper That Accuses IMF Head of Sexual Assault Lives in HIV Apartment*

By Julie Kent. Published on 05/18/2011 - 8:33am


The very handsome Jew who must rape to get sex. Raped, sodomized, the wrong woman.

Not only does Dominique Strauss-Kahn have to worry about a possible  prison sentence, but now he also has reason to be concerned about coming  into contact with the HIV/AIDs virus. The alleged victim of the IMF  chief's sexual assault lives in a Bronx apartment rented exclusively for  adults with HIV or AIDS.

The hotel maid is a West African immigrant, and has occupied the fourth  floor of the building with her 15-year-old daughter since January.  Before that, she had lived in another apartment since 2008 that was set  aside by Harlem Community AIDS United for adults with the virus and  their families.

At least one adult in the household must be HIV-positive or have AIDS to  qualify for the apartment, and infected children are not eligible.  Deductive logic indicates that the woman very likely was infected,  although we cannot ascertain this for sure due to medical  confidentiality laws.

The woman's lawyer, Jeffrey Shapiro, as well as a close family friend  said that she is a widow and lives alone with her daughter.

The woman accuses Dominique Strauss-Kahn, France's leading presidential  contender, of forcing her to perform oral sex on him twice, and then  trying to rape her while she cleaned his Sofitel hotel room in Manhattan  on Saturday.

*The Centers for Disease Control says:

    "It is possible for either partner to become infected with HIV through performing or receiving oral sex."*

Strauss-Kahn, 62, is currently being held without bail and was on Monday placed under suicide watch at Rikers Island.


Housekeeper That Accuses IMF Head of Sexual Assault Lives in HIV Apartment | Cleveland Leader</b>

----------


## Butterfly

> DSK resigns!!!


Mission Accomplished

----------


## good2bhappy

> Raped, sodomized


I thought he was charged with attempt to do these acts?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> *The Centers for Disease Control says:*
> 
> *"It is possible for either partner to become infected with HIV through performing or receiving oral sex."*


BUT - the devil is the detail. Here's what else the CDC says on the above:

"Yes, it is possible for either partner to become infected with HIV through performing or receiving oral sex, *though it is a less common mode of transmission than other sexual behaviors (anal and vaginal sex).* There have been a few cases of HIV transmission from performing oral sex on a person infected with HIV. While no one knows exactly what the degree of risk is, evidence suggests that the risk is less than that of unprotected anal or vaginal sex. If the person performing oral sex has HIV, *blood from their mouth may enter the body of the person receiving oral sex*.."

Not saliva, blood. 

So - as long as she isn't bleeding from the mouth - you're probably ok..

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> Raped, sodomized
> 
> 
> I thought he was charged with attempt to do these acts?


The press are being more than a bit liberal with the use of language.

Something else his lawyer can work on - "How can he get a fair trial?", etc.

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...


let me guess, he is having another tourette episode ?  :rofl: 

they should really increase his med dosage, the "liboturds" tourette has been more frantic recently

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> 
> 
> DSK resigns!!!
> 
> 
> Mission Accomplished


You silly little French speaking poodle, he was leaving in July anyway.

Shall I put you down for 3 of my timeshare villas? You certainly seem stupid enough. 

I am hoping the eminently stylish and witty Christine Lagarde gets the job. She's very bright, has oodles of common sense and, above all, is unlikely to act in the manner of a dog in heat.

----------


## good2bhappy

If she, knowing she was HIV +, had consensual sex she could be open to prosecution for knowingly puttting someone at risk of HIV?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
This is where the oral sex thing gets really controversial.

----------


## good2bhappy

> is unlikely to act in the manner of a dog in heat.


being a woman you should at least use the correct gender

----------


## drawp

That ghana post earlier was a bit worrisome (not sure of the validity of it all), she apparently lives in an HIV/AIDS complex, apparently only those with HIV/AIDS can live there... Wouldn't that be some s--- if DSK ended up with the HIV from all of this.

----------


## drawp

> If she, knowing she was HIV +, had consensual sex she could be open to prosecution for knowingly puttting someone at risk of HIV?


Didn't see this when I posted the above, but yes, that is the law in the US.  If it becomes consensual and she didn't inform them, then yes, it can be charged with criminal transmission of HIV, or even manslaughter..

This could backfire on her if she does have HIV/AIDS as that article implies and it turns out this was consensual.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> ...


It's quite amusing watching two alleged grown ups indignantly claiming that the bloke would never have done this. 

If they have blood, injuries, jizz and a compelling witness, he's doing some time, end of.

Surprised you two seem so eager to protect him. Did you both have to suck your bosses' cocks to advance your careers, and therefore consider it something lower class people should accept from "VIPs"?

The answer is, of course, most probably yes, especially in Butters case. I think that's where he got a taste for it.

And Tom, yes, your *"I'm more than prepared to accept that he did this"* comment is a complete turnaround from 




> Originally Posted by *Tom Sawyer*  (IMF head Dominique Strauss-Kahn : France's would-be president , accused of sex attack) 
>   Quote:
> *This  is complete bullshit. This guy would NEVER do that. He'd be completely  nuts - as the risk of her complaining to the police would be far too  great. This guy could have a half a dozen black hookers in his room -  all of whom would like Miss Black Universe.*


What are you, fucking ADHD or something?


 ::chitown::

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
He'd have to be nuts to do it. If he is nuts and he did do it - then off to prison. I said that from the beginning. The above comment is correct and not inconsistent with my earlier posts at all. I don't think he did it becuase he be nuts to do so. I'm certain it was a set up. But if I'm wrong - then he should go to prison - that's all.

----------


## buriramboy

This won't go to trial as someone else said 'misson acomplished', he is no longer head of the IMF and his reputation is foked so no run at the French presidency. He will now be granted bail and slowly the whole episode will just disappear with a few quid going the womans way.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> He'd have to be nuts to do it. If he is nuts and he did do it - then off to prison. I said that from the beginning. The above comment is correct and not inconsistent with my earlier posts at all. I don't think he did it becuase he be nuts to do so. I'm certain it was a set up. But if I'm wrong - then he should go to prison - that's all.


I think you need to up the Ritalin dose, really.

 :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

beyond reasonable doubt?
Water is getting murky

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> is unlikely to act in the manner of a dog in heat.
> 
> 
> being a woman you should at least use the correct gender


As a simile it works the way I wanted - the comparison with a different kind refers to her likely behaviour as compared to that of the Beast who as we now know was variously not only caprine in his vice but evidently very much a dog in heat.

Of course, to use " a bitch in heat " would have been quite apposite had the now disgraced ex MD of the IMF not been a satyr.

----------


## Pol the Pot

My prediction, the grand jury will send him to court. There he'll plea bargain. In the civil case his wife will pay 20 million and he'll be out in a year.

----------


## good2bhappy

So who benefits from his downfall?

----------


## DrAndy

> In answer to the bonehead who enquired as to the reason why the maid entered the room I rather think a clue might be in her job description.


I suppose you have never stayed in a 5* hotel

maids do not enter anyones room without permission, unless the room is empty

----------


## Seekingasylum

French society as a whole and women in particular.

----------


## DrAndy

> but the fact remains that had the loathsome beast contracted HIV as a result of his unbridled, rapacious lust the irony would have been simply too Hardyesque to bear. Don't you agree?


if he is guilty, there is some satisfaction

however, as there has been no trial, no evidence presented and he is in a country where he is presumed innocent until proven guilty, then who could agree except a stupid bonehead?

----------


## good2bhappy

The Far Right?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> In answer to the bonehead who enquired as to the reason why the maid entered the room I rather think a clue might be in her job description.
> 
> 
> I suppose you have never stayed in a 5* hotel
> 
> maids do not enter anyones room without permission, unless the room is empty


...... or they believe it to be empty.

Idiot.

----------


## DrAndy

> Who knows how many other "maids or other "unimportant" women he has had a go at; and who were too afraid to report it or to challenge the system that people like him hide in.


I am sure they will all come out of the woodwork and somehow end up in various newspapers pockets

----------


## good2bhappy

The evidence will be in the detail
too many little bits don't add up

----------


## DrAndy

> In a statement, Mr Strauss-Kahn, 62, said he had already informed the executive board of his intention to step down "with immediate effect".


 
well, it may be that the charges will mysteriously be dropped now they have accomplished what they set out to do

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> but the fact remains that had the loathsome beast contracted HIV as a result of his unbridled, rapacious lust the irony would have been simply too Hardyesque to bear. Don't you agree?
> 
> 
> if he is guilty, there is some satisfaction
> 
> however, as there has been no trial, no evidence presented and he is in a country where he is presumed innocent until proven guilty, then who could agree except a stupid bonehead?


The trial will be a circus and the outcome a mere reflection of the script most appealing to the jury. Justice and due process are not necessarily bowling from the same end but certainly, in this instance, his guilt is as palpable as the dick in his pants.
But you are absolutely correct, only a bonehead could possibly disagree.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


yes, theGents, everyone is an idiot except you

why would any maid believe a room is empty if the occupant is in the bathroom?

you think they don't check that too, then leave immediately?

oh right, you never stay in rooms with attached bathrooms

----------


## DrAndy

> But you are absolutely correct, only a bonehead could possibly disagree


yes, I am correct and you disagree

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> 
> 
> In a statement, Mr Strauss-Kahn, 62, said he had already informed the executive board of his intention to step down "with immediate effect".
> 
> 
>  
> well, it may be that the charges will mysteriously be dropped now they have accomplished what they set out to do


Who are " they "?

Oh dear, I don't think I have enough villas in Yala to go round. Perhaps I should start Phase 2 of my FukwitzRus Fools' Paradise Condo timeshare development? Frankly, I never knew there were so many unutterably, dense morons about.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

I think the Gent is basically down on anyone who is more successful than him, and down on people who are perceived to be inferior to him.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> why would any maid believe a room is empty if the occupant is in the bathroom?
> 
> 
> oh right, you never stay in rooms with attached bathrooms


Err, because she didn't hear him and if she believed the room to be empty how else was she to think it was still occupied?
Certainly, in some of the suites I have booked in the past such a mistake could easily arise but I suspect your experience has been restricted to the lower, smaller end more in keeping with your evidently limited imagination, or wallet.

Surely you can't be as stupid as you would wish all of us to believe?

----------


## DrAndy

> Idiot.





> bonehead





> Fools'





> unutterably, dense morons





> stupid


excellent debating skills, theGents

you make your point so well

pity you have missed the real point

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I think the Gent is basically down on anyone who is more successful than him, and down on people who are perceived to be inferior to him.


Oh dear Moog, I do hope you are not just another lightweight?

I always thought your frivolous style was quite entertaining and original but perhaps that was just a tad misleading?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> In answer to the bonehead who enquired as to the reason why the maid entered the room I rather think a clue might be in her job description.
> 
> 
> I suppose you have never stayed in a 5* hotel
> 
> maids do not enter anyones room without permission, unless the room is empty


I suppose you did not read the bit that said she'd been told the room was empty and sent to clean it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> 
> 
> In a statement, Mr Strauss-Kahn, 62, said he had already informed the executive board of his intention to step down "with immediate effect".
> 
> 
>  
> well, it may be that the charges will mysteriously be dropped now they have accomplished what they set out to do


Or you may just be talking horse shit, which is more likely. He was leaving the IMF anyway.

----------


## good2bhappy

I wonder if he was expecting a call girl?

----------


## DrAndy

> I suppose you did not read the bit that said she'd been told the room was empty and sent to clean it.


I read a lot but don't always believe everything

as he was leaving that morning, and had not checked out, there would be no reason to send anyone to clean the room

----------


## Cujo

> I think the Gent is basically down on anyone who is more successful than him, and down on people who are perceived to be inferior to him.


 By him, which is everyone.
Odious little snot he is.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grief, is that a white flag?

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> Several high ranking officials around the world have started telling it was a public secret that Kahn had problems with his behavior towards women often borderline or beyond, but no one would speak candidly about it before ??
> 
> 
> will they name these officials who have kept their mouth shut ? it will allow us to admire their morals and satisfy our duty of care in allowing them to hold public positions


Some names here baldrick.

Dominique Strauss-Kahn: A Scandal Waiting to Happen - TIME

Strauss-Kahn's Womanizing: Why France Was Silent About It - TIME

No matter whether it will turn out the woman is a liar or not, what a case like this clearly show is why women fear coming forward when it concerns powerful influential men, the alleged victim in this case was minding her life doing her job, now it is out all over the world she is HIV positive (a piece of info that has fuck all to do with the case), branded a hooker by many and with the following race prejudices and class prejudices, of-cause a poor chambermaid cant be a descent person :mid:  etc. etc.

While several influential people swears on the innocence of this good accomplished man who would never do such a despicable thing.

If it turns out the womans allegations have merit a price she have paid and will continue to pay is the character assassination that will never go away, with some she will remain the black African HIV hooker who entrapped this wonderful man.

Even if she was a player Khan is a blithering idiot, I don't buy the pathetic whining _"all rich famous powerful men is potential victims for poor evil scheming goldigging sluts"_ they put themselves in those situations, they should know the risks being so clever and intelligent, someone in line for a Presidency should never end in a situation where he is the powerless slave of the brain in his cock, not running my country anyway- the French can have him  :Wink: .

You pay a price for getting such high positions or fame, you enjoy all the spoils as-well, and if you do end in a money dispute with a hooker due to poor judgment on your part you better just dig deep rather than risk the allegations and negative-exposure that is bound to follow, after all it was poor self-control and lack of judgment that brought you there in the first place, so no fvucking crying please.

A lot of politicians (look at Berlusconi) and other high flyer's around the world displays an uncanny stupidity when it comes to these things, they want all the glory, the good press, the admiration, the power, peoples trust asf. but at the same time they want free of charge to be allowed to behave completely reckless giving in to their most primitive instincts with gross misconduct and abuse of the power they have been entrusted with, when they then get caught with the whole arm buried to the shoulder in the cookie jar, they whinge and whine, it is not a pretty sight.

These guys can get all the relatively safe extra marital sex they want without rapes, borderline underage hookers, decadent secret sex-party's with paid escorts etc., but in places where the law counts or puritanism forbids it they should have the piece of mind to keep the pecker inboards, if they don't they do not deserve their positions and have earned all the shit they get.

Debauchery and whoremongering in blessed anonymity still belongs to us the great unwashed masses  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I suppose you did not read the bit that said she'd been told the room was empty and sent to clean it.
> 
> 
> I read a lot but don't always *understand* everything


Ahh, the dullard speaks. Explains a lot.

----------


## DrAndy

your grasp of the English language is slipping, or you have slipped into a fools paradise, theGents

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


 
ahhh, resorting to misquotes now

shown to be a fool and a pedantic loser, theGents is inside pissing out

full of shit and living up to his name

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> 
> I think the Gent is basically down on anyone who is more successful than him, and down on people who are perceived to be inferior to him.
> 
> 
> Oh dear Moog, I do hope you are not just another lightweight?
> 
> I always thought your frivolous style was quite entertaining and original but perhaps that was just a tad misleading?


You are certainly allowing prejudice to creep into your analysis of Strauss-Kahn, and usually you are sceptical about fathomless conjecture.

----------


## DrAndy

theGents is infamous for his predujice and unbridled hatred of anyone different to himself

i.e. most people

----------


## Pol the Pot

> The Far Right?


Agree. Looks like it.

Not saying they arranged this though.

----------


## Norton

> If it turns out the womans allegations have merit a price she have paid and will continue to pay is the character assassination that will never go away, with some she will remain the black African HIV hooker who entrapped this wonderful man.


We ain't seen nothing yet. High profile celebrity trails are as someone above said a media circus. The prosecution will present a case based upon her testimony, his actions immediately after the alleged rape, forensic evidence and DSK's past proclivities when it comes to sexual behavior. The defense will counter with her testimony, their own forensic investigation, her actions following the alleged rape and of course you can be sure there is an army of defense investigators digging up all manner of details surrounding her life. The degree either of their pasts is allowed will be up to the presiding judge. All presented in detail on the global media. No matter the verdict both parties will be labeled for the rest of their lives.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Mmm.... Moog, can one be anything other than somewhat prejudiced against French arrogance personified by DSK, an anachronism that could only exist in a country where hypocrisy isn't just a lubricant but the engine of their society?

The man is clearly guilty until proven innocent.

----------


## blue

> No matter whether it will turn out the woman is a lier or not,
> 
> ....branded a hooker by many and with the following race prejudices and class prejudices, of-cause a poor chambermaid cant be a descent person etc. etc.


Fact is she is a asylum seeker from Africa to USA
there is a very strong chance her claim was bogus, therefore she has no qualms about lying to get an American passport,
why should i believe her now ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I suppose you did not read the bit that said she'd been told the room was empty and sent to clean it.
> 
> 
> I read a lot but don't always believe everything
> 
> as he was leaving that morning, and had not checked out, there would be no reason to send anyone to clean the room


If, as you say, he was leaving that morning, there's every reason to suggest he asked for Express Checkout.



> The millionaire moneyman had checked into Room 2805-6 a day earlier for a  two-day jaunt, which his employer, the International Monetary Fund,  said was for "personal business."
> 
> *A male room-service worker told the maid the room was empty, law-enforcement sources said.
> 
> Following  hotel policy, she parked her cart in the doorway to the suite, leaving  the door ajar. She then entered the living-room area and announced  herself to make sure again no one was inside.*
> 
> When she didn't get an answer, she went to the bedroom to clean.
> 
> Strauss-Kahn strolled in naked from the bathroom, she told cops. The 32-year-old maid apologized and turned around to leave.
> ...






> Mr Brafman and William Taylor, Mr Strauss-Kahn's other lawyer, declined to    confirm yesterday whether the IMF managing director was admitting to having    had sex with the maid.  
>   Their client has been forced by investigators to pose for naked pictures, in    case he has telltale injuries, and undergo a DNA test. Before being taken to    Rikers Island, *he was given a cavity search*.


There's a few more bankers out there I'd like to see submit to this particular procedure.

----------


## Butterfly

> as he was leaving that morning, and had not checked out, there would be no reason to send anyone to clean the room


that's a valid point actually, maids will not enter a room if a guest is to check out

maybe he requested new towels and set her up,

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> No matter whether it will turn out the woman is a lier or not,
> 
> ....branded a hooker by many and with the following race prejudices and class prejudices, of-cause a poor chambermaid cant be a descent person etc. etc.
> 
> 
> Fact is she is a asylum seeker from Africa to USA
> there is a very strong chance her claim was bogus, therefore she has no qualms about lying to get an American passport,
> why should i believe her now ?


Maybe she an asylum seeker with a bogus claim I don't know, but I completely fail to see what that has to do with being ass-raped and not accepting it.

It is exactly the type of defense that should be thrown out of court if it is presented, one has nothing to do with the other, only in the minds of desperate defense lawyers and dimwitts looking for every fantasy excuse, else everyone who have ever told a lie is by default lying about everything else, don't think so blue, that would include everyone you and I know.

----------


## DrAndy

> Mmm.... Moog, can one be anything other than somewhat prejudiced against French arrogance personified by DSK, an anachronism that could only exist in a country where hypocrisy isn't just a lubricant but the engine of their society?
> 
> The man is clearly guilty until proven innocent.


 
of course the irony here is that poor theGents has to choose between two of his extreme predujices

a frenchman and a black woman

what a quandary!  why he has chosen to believe a black woman when in the past he has called them all lowlife liars, only he knows

----------


## good2bhappy

need some info on the male worker who sent her to the room

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Mmm.... Moog, can one be anything other than somewhat prejudiced against French arrogance personified by DSK, an anachronism that could only exist in a country where hypocrisy isn't just a lubricant but the engine of their society?
> 
> The man is clearly guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> 
>  
> ...


You omitted queers from the lexicon of my supposed dystopia but don't let that distract you from your obvious infatuation with me.
I can well appreciate how I bring substance to your otherwise worthless existence.

----------


## harrybarracuda

That wikileak that proves the conspiracy theory in full:




> Obama: "Yo Nigga, wassup"
> Sarkozy: "Hey nigga, things be booey. Ah got some playa wailing on mah ass".
> Obama: "For real? That's some booty cheddar. You want me get some folks to hardcore mess his ass up?".
> Sarkozy: "Yeah brother, he a ho train"
> Obama: "No thang, we get a bitch-assed skank to fuck him up, he be rawr!".
> Sarkozy: "No smack?!"
> Obama" For real, brother"
> Sarkozy: "Oh man for sure he be dolo. Thanks man".
> Obama "Word".

----------


## FarangRed

Not  only has France's "Great Seducer", or in English, third rate Yiddisher  cock-waver, resigned from his lofty position as Head of the IMF, but a  veritable avalanche of stories previously hidden, but common knowledge  among the rich and powerful has fallen about his ears---and just about  buried his defense strategy.
Strauss-Kahn's grovelling letter sent from his temporary offices at the  luxury Riker's Island suite maintains his innocence of the current  charges against him, but it seems that the International Elite have cut  him adrift.

News is out of, not just one or two affairs and a couple of harassment  cases, but of a lifetime of sexual deviancy and sexual abuse. He has  been a regular at an upmarket wife-swapping nightclub, regularly uses  top-price Manhatten hookers, is known to have been caught having sex in a  park with a stranger and reports of mucky sexual encounters, previously  hidden are tumbling out.
Significantly for his legal defense in New York, many of the prostitutes  he hired refused to see him again (at $1200 a time) as he was "rough  and violent".

Makes one wonder how many other dirty little slobs like Strauss-Kahn are  getting away with disgraceful behavior, protected by their fellow  deviants and Israelite cabals.

*Dominique Strauss-Kahn: Was it a stitch-up? - Telegraph*

----------


## DrAndy

> You omitted queers from the lexicon of my supposed dystopia but don't let that distract you from your obvious infatuation with me. I can well appreciate how I bring substance to your otherwise worthless existence.


I had not realised that any queers were involved with this topic, unless you are a closet queen

That may explain your weird idea that anyone who replies to your fatuous posts is infatuated with you

you do go from ridiculous to completely stupidly pathetic occasionally

----------


## DrAndy

> News is out of, not just one or two affairs and a couple of harassment cases, but of a lifetime of sexual deviancy and sexual abuse. He has been a regular at an upmarket wife-swapping nightclub, regularly uses top-price Manhatten hookers, is known to have been caught having sex in a park with a stranger and reports of mucky sexual encounters, previously hidden are tumbling out. Significantly for his legal defense in New York, many of the prostitutes he hired refused to see him again (at $1200 a time) as he was "rough and violent".


what about rape though, a very different type of behaviour?

----------


## Cujo

> Not  only has France's "Great Seducer", or in English, third rate Yiddisher  cock-waver, resigned from his lofty position as Head of the IMF, but a  veritable avalanche of stories previously hidden, but common knowledge  among the rich and powerful has fallen about his ears---and just about  buried his defense strategy.
> Strauss-Kahn's grovelling letter sent from his temporary offices at the  luxury Riker's Island suite maintains his innocence of the current  charges against him, but it seems that the International Elite have cut  him adrift.
> 
> News is out of, not just one or two affairs and a couple of harassment  cases, but of a lifetime of sexual deviancy and sexual abuse. He has  been a regular at an upmarket wife-swapping nightclub, regularly uses  top-price Manhatten hookers, is known to have been caught having sex in a  park with a stranger and reports of mucky sexual encounters, previously  hidden are tumbling out.
> Significantly for his legal defense in New York, many of the prostitutes  he hired refused to see him again (at $1200 a time) as he was "rough  and violent".
> 
> Makes one wonder how many other dirty little slobs like Strauss-Kahn are  getting away with disgraceful behavior, protected by their fellow  deviants and Israelite cabals.
> 
> *Dominique Strauss-Kahn: Was it a stitch-up? - Telegraph*


SSSHHHH, don't tell Butterfly.

----------


## Seekingasylum

You're evidently not quite up to speed, my dear Quickhandshandy.

Many of his victims have come forward to tell of his brutishness particularly one who had to punch and kick him away to extricate herself from his unwanted advances.

Now, I know you are not quite the sharpest tool in the box but what does that sort of behaviour tell you about a man's character? That he did not manage to insert his member into her orifice does not exculpate him from what was demonstrably an attempted rapacious act. 

Dearie me, you are having a bad day, aren't you?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Omigod. He likes hookers. 

Chop his balls off.

----------


## Butterfly

can someone give TheGent his meds, apparently he ran out and he is having a meltdown

maybe TBR could share his,

----------


## harrybarracuda

As someone who has spent a lot of time studying body language and kinesics, I can say beyond a doubt that his general demeanour suggests an innate desire to find somewhere solo so he can knock one out. Either that or he be eyeing up some bitch's junk.

 :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

or contemplating suicide

----------


## harrybarracuda

> or contemplating suicide


Probably counting the (financial) cost. No more $1500 a night hookers on expenses.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I wonder if his missus will start taking it up the arse now? It might stop him straying.

----------


## DrAndy

> Many of his victims have come forward to tell of his brutishness particularly one who had to punch and kick him away to extricate herself from his unwanted advances.





> what does that sort of behaviour tell you about a man's character?


amazing eh?  they all come out of the woodwork

as for the man's character, if true, it does show him up to be a nasty piece of work

that said, it does not mean he is guilty in this case; I will wait for the evidence to be presented, not some conjectures by frustrated little bystanders

----------


## buriramboy

What extra services does a $1500 Manhattan hooker provide compared to a 2000 baht Pattaya hooker?????

----------


## baldrick

> He likes hookers.


or - he likes to assault hookers/women

----------


## Norton

> I will wait for the evidence to be presented


A wise move but even then you may be amazed by the jury's verdict. I sure was after careful consideration of the evidence presented at the OJ Simpson trial.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What extra services does a $1500 Manhattan hooker provide compared to a 2000 baht Pattaya hooker?????


Try one and find out.

 :Smile:

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
>  He likes hookers.
> 
> 
> or - he likes to assault hookers/women


Sex is an act of violence.
(some might say)

All those acts of beastliness on the charge sheet are in practice fun - if in the right context. i.e between consensual adults. 

So was consent given? Many of the members here (who apparently were in the same room), confirm that it wasn't. I prefer to disregard their testimony.

----------


## Norton

> So was consent given?


A key question the defense is sure to hammer on. Really only two things prosecution needs to prove "rape". Did sex take place and was it non-consensual.

----------


## koman

> What extra services does a $1500 Manhattan hooker provide compared to a 2000 baht Pattaya hooker?????


Probably not much,  if anything.  It's just market conditions and the basic supply/demand situation.  It's about 45,000 Thb vs 2000Thb....probably the same ratio as good hotels, restaurants, taxi rides etc.  Also NY has lots of guys with real money and expensive tastes, not like the bottom feeders and losers that frequent Pattaya on shoestring budgets and 30 day tourist visas... :Smile:

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> So was consent given?
> 
> 
> A key question the defense is sure to hammer on. Really only two things prosecution needs to prove "rape". Did sex take place and was it non-consensual.


He already admits there was a sexual encounter.

She also does, and says all those things he did to her on the charge sheet were non consensual.

Was she screaming and yelling 'RAPE !' I don't know. I guess so. Wow, I wonder if anyone in the next room heard her. Given it was a hotel.....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> I will wait for the evidence to be presented
> 
> 
> A wise move but even then you may be amazed by the jury's verdict. I sure was after careful consideration of the evidence presented at the OJ Simpson trial.


But in the criminal trial, lots of evidence was excluded, and things like Mark Furman and the glove that didn't fit were brought in to discredit what was left.

In the civil trial, the criteria for evidence submission was a lot looser, which probably explains why he lost so badly.

----------


## Norton

> He already admits there was a sexual encounter.


They did but will need to be established in court. Also, the specific nature of the encounter. We talking a tit groping and a bit of grab ass or ???.

----------


## Norton

> But in the criminal trial, lots of evidence was excluded


Likely have the same in this case as it relates to backgrounds. Past behavior should be irrelevant to the case.

----------


## DrAndy

> So was consent given? Many of the members here (who apparently were in the same room), confirm that it wasn't. I prefer to disregard their testimony.


I don't think conjecture and ramblings of pretentious old fools is counted as "testimony"

----------


## Takeovers

> He already admits there was a sexual encounter.


Link please. I have not heard of anything of the kind. He may have to make that claim though soon if there is DNA-evidence.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> But in the criminal trial, lots of evidence was excluded
> 
> 
> Likely have the same in this case as it relates to backgrounds. Past behavior should be irrelevant to the case.


 
trouble is, now the newspapers are having a field day, it is difficult to have an unbiased opinion, as shown even in this thread

----------


## Pol the Pot

Past behaviour and possibly convictions are regularly taken into account. And rightly so.

----------


## DrAndy

not in the UK, past convictions are not allowed to be evidence

----------


## Pol the Pot

I didn't know that.

So a serial cat burglar (with convictions) _could_ get the same sentence as a first time offender?

Don't know if that's good.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I don't think conjecture and ramblings of pretentious old fools is counted as "testimony"


Agreed...it's best you stop posting then!  :rofl:

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> ...





> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> ...


I don't know if he has admittet to a sexual encounter, but if he has do you also disregard that he allegedly started out saying he was not even there but at lunch with his daughter, and refused anything at all had taken place.

This looks like a new defense ploy after facing overwhelming forensic evidence, so they start the "she wanted it" crap - very predictable and even more distasteful.

I hope the case will get a strong decisive Judge, so it don't end up like one of those "dream team" farce US trials, _(did the laboratory assistant wear the prescribed white socks when carrying the vial with DNA, ohh not, OK evidence inadmissible)_ 

This was in a top 5 star hotel in a super luxury suite, not a cardboard Thai guest house, no one would have heard squat if she had been shouting for help.

----------


## hillbilly

History has shown that most people who resign to mount a defense, are guilty.

----------


## larvidchr

> Past behaviour and *possibly convictions* are regularly taken into account. And rightly so.


In my Country first at sentencing after guilt have been established, not during trail only the actual complaint and it's evidence is considered, but past behavior is an indicator for the rest of us before a trail, but nothing more.

----------


## Butterfly

apparently there is a video footage of the maid leaving the room in panic,

basically he went for anal fun but she didn't agree to it

----------


## Pol the Pot

> Originally Posted by Pol the Pot
> 
> 
> Past behaviour and *possibly convictions* are regularly taken into account. And rightly so.
> 
> 
> In my Country first at sentencing after guilt have been established, not during trail only the actual complaint and it's evidence is considered, but past behavior is an indicator for the rest of us before a trail, but nothing more.


Yes, agree. I was mixing things up.

It's considered at sentencing.

----------


## DrAndy

> I didn't know that.
> 
> So a serial cat burglar (with convictions) _could_ get the same sentence as a first time offender?
> 
> Don't know if that's good.


 
no, during the trial. Once found guilty then the judge has access to all previous convictions for the sentencing

oops, just saw your post above, sorry

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> I don't think conjecture and ramblings of pretentious old fools is counted as "testimony"
> 
> 
> Agreed...it's best you stop posting then!


 
it was quite possibly referring to you, amongst others

I was certainly not putting forward any testimony

----------


## DrAndy

> History has shown that most people who resign to mount a defense, are guilty.


 
what does that mean, Hilly?

----------


## good2bhappy

51%+.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrAndy
> ...


Good one Dr Andy! Inside pissing out!
You guys sure get your knickers in a knot here in the free (almost) world.
This thread is becoming quite entertaining.
Let's keep it up just 'cause it makes life more bearable in Ulaan Bator where the pretty little maid cums once a day.

Inside pissing out! 5555! 


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> *apparently* there is a video footage of the maid leaving the room in panic,


Apparently? 

You're doing it again "pupa" rumour and speculation...not good. :Smile: 

Not long ago you were absolutely convinced this case was a set-up, what's changed your mind?  :Confused: 

Oh and "toomy's" gone very quiet too?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bretby

> Originally Posted by bretby
> 
> In actual fact the amount of gold reserves which the UK held in comparison with other countries was and is still quite small.
> 
> 
> Dohhhh... it's wasn't the case of a quantity, it's thec matter of announcing his intention to sell gold to in prior to selling it!
> 
> Smart move, it's well documented...Google it you pillock! 
> 
> Too many "dickheads" on this site splitting hairs, prevaricating etc. why use fifty words when two or three hundred will do?


 
Rodney you do come across as being a rather angry sad little man. You should take it easy before you have a heart attack. :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I was certainly not putting forward any testimony


Nobody thought for one second you were putting forward any testimony, how could you as you weren't there.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You weren't present when the supposed AS happened were you doc?  :Confused:

----------


## BaitongBoy

None of us were there except the Dom and the maid.
But it seems to be getting pretty fekking crowded in that suite!

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Rodney you do come across as being a rather angry sad little man.


Not at all "bretters" you posted an inane reference to the amount of gold reserve in the UK.

I merely pointed out to you why those reserves are substantially less due to "gordon the moron" selling them on the cheap.

From The Sunday Times

April 15, 2007


"Goldfinger Brown’s £2 billion blunder in the bullion market!

Chancellor ignored advice on sell-off

GATHERED around a table in one of the Bank of England’s grand meeting rooms, the select group of Britain’s top gold traders could not believe what they were being told.

Gordon Brown had decided to sell off more than half of the country’s centuries-old gold reserves and the chancellor was intending to announce his plan later that day.

It was May 1999 and the gold price had stagnated for much of the decade. The traders present — including senior executives from at least two big investment banks — warned that Brown, who was not at the meeting, could barely have chosen a worse moment.




> Rodney you do come across as being a rather angry sad little man.


And you "bretters" come across as a know nothing moron!  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

^another poster who calls everyone a fool who disagree with them

arrogant twats

and especially those who post crap in the wrong thread

gold???

----------


## hillbilly

Think of it this way. If I was a high-powered guy making mega bucks along with all of the perks and I was innocent; would I resign? 

Hell no. I would fight all charges.

However, many of these people accused resign in order to save the face of the orginization. BS!

----------


## Seekingasylum

> not in the UK, past convictions are not allowed to be evidence


Nothing quite like a fool trumpeting his ignorance on matters of which he clearly knows little. 

Details of previous convictions of a defendant can be given to a jury in the jurisdiction of England & Wales if the judge is satisfied that it is evidence of character and relevant to the indictment. For example, a convicted rapist and burglar on trial for similar offences would have his previous history introduced by the prosecution since it evidently points towards his character and past conduct.

Similarly, and this may be important to DSK if the rules of evidence are the same in NY, if the defence were to attack the character of a prosecution witness in an attempt to sway the jury's opinion then the prosecution can reciprocate when cross-examining the defendant. 

In any event, any jury will know in the course of a trial if the defendant has previous convictions or not simply by listening to his lawyer's questions when he examines him in chief. The opening gambit after formalities begins with the question " And you are of impeccable character with an unblemished history within the community, are you not? " If his brief doesn't ask this then you will know his client has probably a list of previous as long as your proverbial.

As well as not being learned in the legal field, Quichhandshandy, what else don't you know?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> not in the UK, past convictions are not allowed to be evidence


But they are allowed to be used in sentencing.

Irrelevant here anyway, he doesn't have any as far as I've read.

----------


## DrAndy

> As well as not being learned in the legal field, DrAndy, what else don't you know?


I don't know why you went to all that trouble to prove me wrong when it is not material to this thread anyway

mind you, I am always willing to learn, even from arrogant, pretentious fools; no predujice here

so thank you theGents, there is even some information in that great bowl of yours

----------


## harrybarracuda

I won't paste the article here because of formatting, but there's a quite interesting page of pros and cons for the use of previous convictions in trial:

Previous Convictions: Disclosure in Court: Debatabase - Debate Topics and Debate Motions

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Mr Strauss-Kahn faces up to 74 years in prison if convicted. He denies the    charges, claiming he was eating lunch with his daughter at the time.


Yeah, that one will be fairly easy to prove/disprove.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Mr Strauss-Kahn faces up to 74 years in prison if convicted. He denies the charges, claiming he was eating lunch with his daughter at the time.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Yeah, that one will be fairly easy to prove/disprove.


He was eating lunch with OJ at the time.

 :mid:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> so thank you theGents, there is even some information in that great *bowl* of yours


*Bowel* might have been a better word?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Yeah, that one will be fairly easy to prove/disprove.


Might have been a "room service" lunch in the Sofitel "arry" ? :Confused:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Yeah, that one will be fairly easy to prove/disprove.
> 
> 
> Might have been a "room service" lunch in the Sofitel "arry" ?


It's only me Rodders, but have you hit the Chang early today?

 :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> not in the UK, past convictions are not allowed to be evidence
> 
> 
> But they are allowed to be used in sentencing.
> 
> Irrelevant here anyway, he doesn't have any as far as I've read.


 
I thought we had a couple of resident Lawyers on TD...

Time for them to make a contribution to the thread.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

no need, theGents has googled it and let us know the correct facts (for the UK!)

----------


## Carrabow

> no need, theGents has googled it and let us know the corect facts (for the UK!)


Edit your post, you are missing 2 r's

----------


## harrybarracuda

He hasn't got any previous convictions. So it doesn't really matter whether they can be introduced or not, does it?

It's called "hearsay" evidence and it means jack shit.

----------


## Butterfly

> Edit your post your missing 2 r's


"you are missing 1 r" is more correct

it's not "your", but "you are"

----------


## larvidchr

A very good and interesting read from Time magazine, much in line with my own thoughts and posts on this matter, well worth a read.

*Sex, Lies, Arrogance: What Makes Powerful Men Behave So Badly?*




	 			      	    When her husband Dominique Strauss-Kahn was preparing to run for  President of France five years ago, Anne Sinclair told a Paris newspaper  that she was "rather proud" of his reputation as a ladies' man, a _chaud lapin_ (hot rabbit) nicknamed the Great Seducer. 
   "It's important," she said, "for a man in politics to be able to seduce." 
   Maybe it was pride that inspired French politicians and International  Monetary Fund officials to look the other way as the rumors about "DSK"  piled up, from the young journalist who says Strauss-Kahn tried to rip  off her clothes when she went to interview him, to the female lawmaker  who describes being groped and pawed and vowed never to be in a room  alone with him again, to the economist who argued in a letter to IMF  investigators that "I fear that this man has a problem that, perhaps,  made him unfit to lead an institution where women work under his  command." Maybe it was the moral laziness and social coziness that impel  elites to protect their own. Maybe it was a belief that he alone could  save the global economy. Maybe nothing short of jail is disqualifying  for certain men in certain circles. (See pictures of Dominique Strauss-Kahn.)
   But in any event, the arrest of Strauss-Kahn in New York City for  allegedly trying to rape a hotel maid has ignited a fierce debate over  sex, law, power and privilege. And it is only just beginning.

Continues here- Sex, Lies, Arrogance: What Makes Powerful Men Behave So Badly? - TIME

----------


## DrAndy

quite right BF, only one missing and I have put it in to keep the pedant happy

and yes, it should be "you are" or even "you're"

always amusing when people correct a typo and screw up themselves

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> Edit your post your missing 2 r's
> 
> 
> "you are missing 1 r" is more correct
> 
> it's not "your", but "you are"


Can you say that in French?

----------


## DrAndy

this is an English forum but just for you

"that" in French

_ce_ or _cette_

_and more_




> *Dictionary*
> 
> adjectivecettecetcesadverbsiaussiconjunctionafin queautant quepronounquequicecelleceluicelalaquelleoùlequelçacelui-làcelle-là

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> It's only me Rodders, but have you hit the Chang early today?


Not started on the Chang yet "arry" was invited out but couldn't stop reading "pupa's" drivel.

Have you noticed "pupa" (I know *you're* not interested) he's correcting others members English? f*cking amazing! 

I was going to point out to "pupa" there's only one "*r*" in Wanke*r* but I think even he's aware of that.   :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> quite right BF, only one missing and I have put it in to keep the pedant happy
> 
> and yes, it should be "you are" or even "you're"
> 
> always amusing when people correct a typo and screw up themselves


 
It's called literary suicide  :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Meanwhile back to the subject at hand:




> (Reuters) -  Whether IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn is convicted or acquitted of  trying to rape a maid at New York's Sofitel Hotel, a civil suit by the  alleged victim could follow the criminal charge.
>   In theory the suit could target  the IMF and the hotel, but legal experts said it would be difficult to  assign civil liability to anyone other than Strauss-Kahn.
> Jeffrey Shapiro, the maid's lawyer, told Reuters "there has been no discussion" of a civil lawsuit.
> "It's not contemplated and it's not been discussed," he said. "I'm helping her get through each day."
> Strauss-Kahn,  known for his lavish lifestyle and the multiple million-dollar homes he  shares with his wife, is seen as an ideal target in any potential suit.
> "If  it's found that the attack occurred, the case is worth well over a  million dollars," said Jonathan Damashek, a personal injury attorney who  has represented rape victims.
> Damashek,  a partner at the law firm Hecht Kleeger Pintel & Damashek, added  that the maid, a resident of the Bronx, could win more damages if she  files a case in her own borough rather than in Manhattan, where the  alleged incident occurred.
> "A Bronx jury will be more sympathetic to what happened to her," said Damashek.
> A  criminal case requires proof beyond a reasonable doubt. By contrast,  the victim in a civil case involving a sexual assault only has to show  that the assault occurred by a preponderance of evidence -- or more than  half.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

And some background on the lady in question...




> (Reuters) -  Before she started working at the Sofitel hotel in New York's bustling  Times Square area, the maid who accused IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn  of trying to rape her spent her daily life within the same few city  blocks.
>   The neighbourhood where she  lived and worked, a section of the Bronx lined with tiny grocers, hair  salons and dollar stores, once infamously violent, is a hilly place  called Concourse just north of Yankee Stadium.
> There,  the single mother and widow from Guinea used to work an evening shift  in a tiny takeout joint, African American Restaurant, located on the  corner of a busy intersection. She lived with her daughter; most  recently in an apartment building just 12 blocks away.
> "She  helped my wife," said the restaurant's owner, Bahoreh Jabbie, 60, who  said he hired her after she came into the restaurant and asked his wife,  Fatima, for help finding a job.
> "She  walked by herself when she came and she walked by herself when she  left," he said, "I never saw her taking a free ride from nobody."
> Jabbie,  who immigrated to New York from Gambia and has run the restaurant since  2002, said he knew little of the woman's life outside the restaurant,  but that her daughter would come in occasionally to buy something.
> LOW-KEY EXISTENCE
> Other  details of the woman's existence remain mysterious. Leaders of an  organization that supports immigrants from a specific region in the  woman's native Guinea in West Africa are trying to contact her to offer  their help.
> "She came to our attention on the news," said Mamadousidy Barry, 38, a spokesman for the organization called Pottalfiibhantal.
> ...

----------


## Butterfly

> correcting others members English?


"other members' English" is more correct, isn't it ?

----------


## Carrabow

> And some background on the lady in question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				(Reuters) - Before she started working at the Sofitel hotel in New York's bustling Times Square area, the maid who accused IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn of trying to rape her spent her daily life within the same few city blocks.
> The neighbourhood where she lived and worked, a section of the Bronx lined with tiny grocers, hair salons and dollar stores, once infamously violent, is a hilly place called Concourse just north of Yankee Stadium.
> ...


Yeah Harry, she sounds like quite the gold digger / attention seeker doesn't she? Lets see what other set ups she is capable of, once ole Fruit Loops digs it up  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Rodney you do come across as being a rather angry sad little man


he is not angry, he is simply out his meds

nurse with his pills should be there any time now,

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> correcting others members English?
> 
> 
> "other members' English" is more correct, isn't it ?


 
fukin hilarious

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> ^another poster who calls everyone a fool who disagree with them arrogant twats and especially those who post crap in the wrong thread gold???


With the greatest respect...I suggest you read all the thread before you jump in with both feet. If several people here infer you're a fool then I suggest you think about that, before you post again!

I hardly ever agree with "thegent" but he's definitely got your measure * "Monsieur Quick Hand Shandy"* sums you up perfectly!  :rofl: 

p.s. Gordon the Moron was mentioned because he considers himself a capable candidate for the recent vacancy brought about by the "great seducers resignation" and that's the only reason gold came to be mentioned. 

*God some people have to have everything explained to them, it's so tedious!*

----------


## DrAndy

> I was going to point out to "pupa" there's only one "r" in Wanker but I think even he's aware of that.


jolly funny, calling another member by a made-up name that is not even apt

mind you, I don't think wanker should have a capital W, but you know best, Wodney

----------


## DrAndy

> God some people have to have everything explained to them, it's so tedious!





> "other members' English" is more correct, isn't it ?


yes, it is

----------


## DrAndy

> With the greatest respect...I suggest you read all the thread before you jump in with both feet. If several people here infer you're a fool then I suggest you think about that, before you post again!


if you had read my post slowly and carefully, you may infer I wasn't referring to me being called a fool, that is by the by

I was referring to posters who call anyone who doesn't agree with them a fool






> God some people have to have everything explained to them, it's so tedious!


yes, it is

----------


## harrybarracuda

Seriously, how about opening a bitch slapping thread?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> jolly funny, calling another member by a made-up name that is not even apt


You may not think it apt but I sure "pupa" will understand. 




> quite right BF, only one missing and I have put it in to keep the pedant happy


Who was nit-picking?




> mind you, I don't think wanker should have a capital W, but you know best, Wodney


It matters not what you think *M*onsieur *Q*uick *H*and *S*handy and capitals are used to emphasise a word but you couldn't possibly understand that!  :rofl: 

If a simple typo upsets you so much I'll correct it...on second thoughts I'll not bother, as "mid" would say "*Wanker*" stands! 




> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney correcting other members English?


There you go... however as I posted earlier it's really quite "*TEDIOUS*"!

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Seriously, how about opening a bitch slapping thread?


Sounds good to me "arry"!

----------


## Norton

For our non US friends a not so quick summary of the process. It's going to take months to get through it all. I predict at least 5,000 posts before this is case closed.

Not a lawyer myself but had a family member who was a prosecutor so heard a lot about how it works.

First the prosecution and the defense go to be heard by the Grand Jury. Prosecution has already done this. Defense will go tomorrow. Purpose of the Grand jury is to determine if there is enough evidence to go to trail. If so an indictment is issued. Sure there will be an indictment in this case.

The trail process consists of:

Preliminary Motions - The judge sets out the rules for presentation of evidence. What is and is not allowed to be discussed by either side.

Jury Selection - Judge asks a few questions of the potential jurors, then the prosecution, then the defense. Both attorneys submit a list of jurors they would like. Lists are never the same so after a whole lot of dickering, the jury is finally selected. Jury selection in this case is going to be contentious because doubt there will be many who have no knowledge of the case and may have a predetermined bias. It can safely be said no one in this thread need worry about spending months on this jury.

Opening Statements - Each lawyer          has the chance to make an opening statement to the jury. An opening          statement is a way to tell the jury what the case is all          about. The Prosecutor must make an opening statement. The Defense          Attorney is not required to make an opening statement.

Prosecutions Case - The prosecution calls witnesses and presents physical evidence. The defense has the right to cross examine prosecution witnesses. 

Defense case - The defense calls witnesses and presents physical evidence to refute prosecutor's evidence. The prosecution has the right to cross examine defense witnesses.

Closing Arguments - Both attorneys get the chance to convince the jury to find for their client. Neither are obligated to do so but it is a poor attorney who doesn't as it's the last chance to sway jurors.

Jury Charge - The judge tells the jury their responsibilities, reads the specific charges and sends them off to deliberate.

Jury Deliberations - First the jurors will select foreman to keep things organized in the jury room and drive all to come to a verdict. Jury is not allowed to speak to anyone outside the jury room. They may send questions via notes to the judge to answer questions however. Given the seriousness of this case the jury will be sequestered (confined to hotel under court supervision) if the verdict takes more than a day.

Verdict - Foreman sends note to judge saying a verdict has been reached. Jurors return to courtroom. The court clerk proceeds through each charge and foreman responds with "guilty" or "not guilty". If found not guilty the defendant walks out of the courtroom free. If found guilty the case is adorned for sentencing.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I predict at least 5,000 posts before this is case closed.


The way it's going, 4,999 of them not related to the case.

 :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

The accused is due back in court in 4-5 hours to convince a new judge that bail should be allowed.

----------


## Norton

> The accused is due back in court in 4-5 hours to convince a new judge that bail should be allowed.


I would be surprised if he doesn't get it with severe restrictions. He can be sure he'll be watched 24/7. If he does get out of the country there will be hell to pay.

----------


## robuzo

Some of you might find this interesting:
Strauss-Kahn case: 4 ways French and American law differ - The "perp walk" - CSMonitor.com

----------


## The Bold Rodney

[QUOTE="DrAndy"]if you had read my post slowly and carefully, you may infer I wasn't referring to me being called a fool, that is by the by[/QUOTE]




> As well as not being learned in the legal field, Quichhandshandy, what else don't you know?




*?*

Doc it appears you're able to spell English (spellchecker?) but you certainly have great difficulty understanding, please don’t question the capitalising of words or grammar in future and I respectfully suggest you take a close look at your previous posts!




> I was referring to posters who call anyone who doesn't agree with them a fool




As I said previously *Tedious* as usual!  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Some of you might find this interesting:
> Strauss-Kahn case: 4 ways French and American law differ - The "perp walk" - CSMonitor.com


There's also the fact that if you're a politician and you aren't shagging around behind your wife's back, you're considered a bit of a failure.

----------


## good2bhappy

> " And you are of impeccable character with an unblemished history within the community, are you not?


I think that might be ruled as leading the witness

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> The way it's going, 4,999 of them not related to the case


He's french "arry" and not important so does anyone actualy give a FF about DSK?

Nahhhhhh I don't think so!  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Some of you might find this interesting:


Didn't know about the French law showing accused in cuffs. 

"There are also no cameras in the courtrooms". It's possible the judge may not allow cameras in the court room here either. It is done in some cases.

----------


## DrAndy

> [QUOTE="DrAndy"]if you had read my post slowly and carefully, you may infer I wasn't referring to me being called a fool, that is by the by





> As well as not being learned in the legal field, Quichhandshandy, what else don't you know?




*?*

Doc it appears you're able to spell English (spellchecker?) but you certainly have great difficulty understanding, please don’t question the capitalising of words or grammar in future and I respectfully suggest you take a close look at your previous posts!




> I was referring to posters who call anyone who doesn't agree with them a fool




As I said previously *Tedious* as usual!  :rofl: [/quote]



hmmm, pity about the quote function, never mind

yes, that post was very tedious, besides missing the point completely; or maybe avoiding answering due to embarrassment?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> yes, that post was very tedious, besides missing the point completely


*M*onsieur *Q*uick *H*and *S*handy....I'm sorry but there's absolutely no hope for a liboturd like you! :rofl:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> ^
> He'd have to be nuts to do it. If he is nuts and he did do it - then off to prison. I said that from the beginning. The above comment is correct and not inconsistent with my earlier posts at all. I don't think he did it becuase he be nuts to do so. I'm certain it was a set up. But if I'm wrong - then he should go to prison - that's all.
> 
> 
> I think you need to up the Ritalin dose, really.


Well then, I guess you're clearly just as fucking stoopid as your circle jerk pal Rodney, aren't you?

----------


## DrAndy

> *yes, that post was very tedious, besides missing the point completely*
> 
> *M*onsieur *Q*uick *H*and *S*handy....I'm sorry but there's absolutely no hope for a liboturd like you!


 
the others who call you stupid and pathetic have been shown to be right

so just fuk yourself, you stupid turd

you have nothing to say of any interest

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
I think he also used the G word at some point.. maybe he should be stripped of his posts..

He is a wanker of the highest order - but since I was stripped of hard-earned posts which I thought was really unfair - I'm now an advocate against that. I'd recommend leniency - just a doghouse stint (or perhaps - it would be a stint "outside the doghouse" on TD?)

----------


## OhOh

> Monica Lewinski was more than willing.


Allegedly

----------


## robuzo

> ^
> I think he also used the G word at some point.. maybe he should be stripped of his posts..
> 
> He is a wanker of the highest order - but since I was stripped of hard-earned posts which I thought was really unfair - I'm now an advocate against that. I'd recommend leniency - just a doghouse stint (or perhaps - it would be a stint "outside the doghouse" on TD?)


The "G word"- I'm assuming that's not "God or Government," so. . .what?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Well then, I guess you're clearly just as fucking stoopid as your circle jerk pal Rodney, aren't you?


"Circle Jerk" what a strange term to use? obviously you're knowlegible about this practice...would you care to enlighten us with examples of your personal experiences?





> so just fuk yourself, you stupid turd


Capitals doc capitals pleaseeeeeeeeeeee?  :Confused: 




> He is a wanker of the highest order


It's certainly a french thing, wanking and arse f*cking, you two must get together soon, that is if you haven't already done so? 




> I think he also used the G word at some point


Ohhhhhhhhh Noooooooooo not the "G" word....you don't mean G..? No I can't bring myself to post it...againnnnnnnnnnnnnn!

It's interesting that you "toomy" together with Monsieur Quick Hand Shandy" are obsessed with Circle Jockeys, Wanking, Wankers and Arse Fucking maybe that's  french culture for you?  :Confused: 

Obviously I don't know if you're both french and as "arry" posted ealier he's studied kinesics unfortunately I haven't. 

Suffice to say I have read about "The Analysis of Verbal Behaviour" and I respectfully suggest you read about that subject as it can tell you a lot about people!  :rofl:  

Bonsoir les garcons xxx

----------


## OhOh

> Oh and "toomy's" gone very quiet too?


My apologies for not replying sooner to the "informed" comments found here today. A problem with my ISP.

Here is a blog by someone who has had his reputation destroyed by his own Government.

Craig Murray 
Ex UK Ambassador

_"After I protested internally and in writing about UK complicity in torture, I found myself suddenly faced with eighteen allegations against me by my employer, the Foreign and Commonwealth Office, including an allegation that I had criminally expedited visas for women in return for sexual favours, or to put the same allegation more bluntly, blackmailed visa applicants into sex.

My world collapsed. Like Strauss-Kahn, I ended up on suicide watch. I don’t know if DSK is innocent; he could indeed be a monster; but should he be innocent, I know the absolute hell he is going through.

After an official British government investigation, I was presented with the file of a single visa applicant, for a young lady named Albina Safarova. From her passport photo, she was very beautiful. On the back of her application, the visa officer had written “HMA [Her Majesty's Ambassador] authorises issue.”

But if I had authorised issue, my signature should have been there; it wasn’t. What was there, was a letter from the lady’s visa sponsor, a man named Dermot Hassett. In his letter of support for the application, he stated that the circumstances of the application were known to the British Ambassador, Mr Craig Murray. On top of which, there was a letter from the visa issuing officer, Lorraine Clarke, who stated that she had issued the visa after being informed by two named British diplomats that Mr Hassett was a friend of mine.

So far, so damning. But I had never even heard of Mr Dermot Hassett or of Ms Albina Safarova. I had never met him. I had never met her. I was mystified. I eventually passed the papers on to a seasoned investigative journalist, Bob Graham. He tracked down Dermot Hassett, who told him that the British Embassy had advised him to add the phrase about my knowing the circumstances of the application to his letter of support. They said that would guarantee the visa would be issued.

I have no reason to believe that Dermot Hassett and Albina Safarova were anything other than unwitting dupes. But this application was directly and officially shown to me as evidence of my sexual inolvement in visa applications. I have no doubt at all that it was fabricated evidence to damage my reputation and lessen the impact of any potential public revelations I may make about UK complicity in torture or extraordinary rendition.

I was cleared on all charges, but that did not matter because the British government had damaged my reputation forever by promoting the allegations to the media. Those who deny the very possibility that modern western governments connive in quite deliberate conspiracies of injustice, have no idea what they are talking about. If you threaten them in any political way, they can certainly fabricate evidence against you.

I know; they did it to me."_


I note a post regarding the fact that the Frenchman has resigned and a poster finds it difficult to understand that some people realise that the "incident" has made it impossible to continue in his position where "trust" and integrity" has some meaning. I also realise that some posters come from a society where honour has no place.

If a few of the well paid, and holding "powerful" positions in the finacial world, people had resigned recently there may have been a more fruitful global recovery.

If you strip out the "Franco-phobic" ramblings of some posters we are left with "hearsay" or the publications of the media.

I wonder at the ability of any court in the US, or any juror, not to be influenced by the ongoing outpourings and give this guy a fair trial. But again it is justice "wild west" style which is now the norm for the US.

----------


## DrAndy

> It's interesting that you "toomy" together with Monsieur Quick Hand Shandy" are obsessed with Circle Jockeys, Wanking, Wankers and Arse Fucking maybe that's french culture for you?


 
You are obviously right, completely correct, nobody is talking about you, or following you, and should just sit down and take your meds

there there, it's Ok, we understand

----------


## OhOh

Another "media" blog, which may be a little late to the party, for you all to comment on.

STRAUSS-KAHN’S ACCUSER: THE FACTS | The Slog

_"The accuser of IMF boss Dominic Strauss-Kahn has been outed by Paris Match as Nafissatou Diallo. But some of the ‘facts’ of the case do not ring entirely true.

Nafissatou Diallo is a native of Guinea. She is a 32 year-old unmarried Muslim, with a 15 year-old daughter. Her dress code, marital status and age of having the child (17) would all suggest she isn’t a strict Islamist.

Yet neighbours ‘quoted’ in New York tabloids allegedly described her as ‘ a practising Muslim who wears a veil‘. Perhaps the neighbours were visually challenged.

Le Figaro last night reported that posters of Strauss-Kahn were  everywhere in the New York hotel (Sofitel). The paper commented, ‘Not surprisingly, the hotel management posted his face everywhere, advertising the fact that such a VIP had chosen their hotel as his venue’. Paris Match – which first named the maid – agreed with this account.

By any First World legal standards, this makes a nonsense of Ms Diallo ‘picking DSK out’ at an identity parade last Sunday afternoon.

The French website nanojv quotes an anonymous Sofitel source as saying, “Strauss-Kahn has stayed at this hotel six times since the start of 2010, and Nafi Diallo has been an employee here for three years. Her appearance of ignorance as to the identity of the man in suite 2806 strikes us as surprising”.

Yet Diallo – a French speaker – claims through her lawyer that she had no idea who the VIP was.

On France Deux TV last night, a fellow-guest told the channel’s reporter that in the lift immediately prior to checking out, “he [DSK] gave off an air of smiling normality”. The French State channel went on to claim that the IMF boss was “off to lunch with his daughter before catching the first available plane back to France”.

Yet the NYPD  insists he made a dash straight to Kennedy Airport in order to escape justice.

It also now transpires that the informant describing Diallo as “an exemplary mother” is not her brother at all, but one of her closest friends. That seems an odd mistake to make.

And answering The Slog’s question of yesterday, Le Monde reports that Diallo is being kept in hiding ‘by the American authorities’. Were she a mafia wife turning State’s evidence, that would be normal. But why the State has to ‘mind’ a non-US citizen accusing a man banged up on Riker’s Island escapes me.

A comment threader at the BusinessInsider website wrote as follows yesterday evening, ‘I love that the NYPD hauled his over-entitled butt right out of first class and off the airplane. That took some balls.’

I’d call that view worrying, mean, bigoted, xenophobic and unpleasantly envious. And bollocks._

----------


## OhOh

DSK ACCUSER WAS GRANTED ASYLUM BY US GOVERNMENT | The Slog

_"Although this isn’t new news, I have just realised that Nafissatou Diallo  – the maid accusing Dominic Strauss-Kahn of sexual assault – was originally granted political asylum by the American authorities. This is in fact how she got into the US seven years ago.

As I noted in last night’s late posting, it is also the US Government – not her lawyer Shapiro – which has organised her retreat into hiding….and is guarding her round the clock. Who do they think might harm her? Or is it just that they’d rather she didn’t say anything unguarded to the press?

Dallio is now being described by msnbc as ‘of limited education’.

So then, a young and vulnerable single mother (who is not a US citizen and not the sharpest card in the pack, but is known to the US authorities) gets protected by those same US authorities in preparation for the trial of a man who is a known sex abuser (the more this goes on, the more his grope-habit becomes clear) and also happens to be the most pro-euro and anti-dollar man at the IMF….which he just happens to be running.

Confirming what The Slog wrote yesterday about DSK’s more likely sexual modus operandi, various US papers and our Telegraph are of full of lurid prurience about Strauss-Kahn’s penchant for New York’s high-class hookers. Seems a little odd that he’d leap from the bathroom naked and jump on a maid, the identity of whom he didn’t even know until she came in to clean his room, when all that classy sex was available and on tap.

Here’s a little speculative reconstruction that makes more sense:

DSK contacts the concierge and asks him to send up more pneumatic material. In preparation for the event, the IMF boss goes to the bathroom and undresses. He hears the door click open and, when he detects movement outside the bathroom door, leaps into action. He’s expecting someone pliant, but this lady is screaming the house down. Being an arrogant git, he’s angry. He demands oral sex as a consolation prize.

Did the concierge know DSK’s peccadilloes given he’d been to the hotel six times in ten months? More than likely.

So the two remaining questions are: was it mistaken identity? Or is Nafissatou Diallo part of a sting operation, chosen for her vulnerability, ease of being hidden from view, and likelihood of attracting the sympathy vote?

Oh, and one more question that could be crucial: why was Diallo granted asylum in the first place?

Stay tuned."_

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> My apologies for not replying sooner to the "informed" comments found here today. A problem with my ISP.


"OhOh" it was meant as "Oh" as in surprise, so not addressed to you "OhOh" but your post although somewhat irrelevant to the DSK case is of course very interesting! 

I understand the comprrison you're attempting to make and I sincerely hope Craig Murray sues the authorities even although there's never enough compensation awarded to undo the damage that's been done to his reputation.

However I'm sorry but I have to cut this post short as "Monsieur Quick Hand Shandy" is in a bit of a "mousse" tonight, apologies for any misunderstanding!  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
>  " And you are of impeccable character with an unblemished history within the community, are you not?
> 
> 
> I think that might be ruled as leading the witness


Leading a witness into giving evidence on issues not in dispute is quite permissible and certainly in the preliminary stage of examination in chief it is the norm - saves time and helps the flow.

----------


## larvidchr

Can't believe anyone is still defending this guy, even less believing in any crazy wild conspiracy, it is so far out to be down right ridiculous worthy of nothing but fruitcakes.

A whole huge can of worms has been opened up in France, and they are falling over each-other, people from both sides of the political spectrum, reputable lawyers and journalists all have loads of stories to tell about this mans notorious behavior towards women, including violent sexual advances.

The whole sordid French attitude towards sexual harassment towards women at work and in private, and the silence culture, and the Judiciary's reluctance to take complaints serious due to a certain machismo culture, has exploded in the French press, this affair will probably change how these things are seen in the future in France.

The French are hugely embarrassed by all the revelations and they see it as very damaging to the worlds perception of the French.

The likelihood that this guy is guilty as hell is overwhelming to say the least, no smoke without a fire, and the whole of France is covered in the disgusting smog right now.

It has come to the point that no matter what happens in the US courtrooms this guy is toast and marked as a sick sexual predator. Posters here really should read what is coming out from France.

In fact it is so bad, that even if I normally think people should be presumed innocent to proven guilty, Kahn deserves to go down whether he has done it or not, because he sure as hell have gotten away with molesting women plenty times before, it is simply just impossible if all the stuff now out is all lies. I could not care less if he was setup in this case, it would be rough justice but justice served never the less.

Yet I do not think it is a setup, far from it, and if the NYPD is any good at what they do this Kahn guy is going down big time.

----------


## DrAndy

> I told you about it and I said you wouldn't understand it.


oh never mind, nobody understands you, oh dear

----------


## DrAndy

> In fact it is so bad, that even if I normally think people should be presumed innocent to proven guilty, Kahn deserves to go down whether he has done it or not


nice, your sense of justice is overwhelming

if he has never been charged before, how do you think he has got away with all the gossip from France?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Of course this is what I have been saying right from the beginning including my astute observation on the effect it will have on French society generally and, more specifically, their ridiculous culture of protecting loathsome hypocrites from the consequences of their appalling behaviour. The gossip of course cannot be reported in France which is how he has lasted for so long, you idiot.

----------


## baldrick

> So the two remaining questions are:


how much public money has been used to quiet victims of spank waniels rape fantasies.

and who hired him for his past and present positions - there should be a multitude of jobs available now their incompetence has been shown to the world

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> In fact it is so bad, that even if I normally think people should be presumed innocent to proven guilty, Kahn deserves to go down whether he has done it or not
> 
> 
> nice, *your sense of justice is overwhelming*
> 
> if he has never been charged before, how do you think he has got away with all the gossip from France?


Yes that's exactly what it is, anyroad it's the Internet so no real harm done it's only IMO, and we'll see Andy  :Wink: 

You should read both the Time pieces, linked again below, It goes a long way in explaining why he has been able to get away with it, also explanations from the lawyer who have come forward telling that he has several complaints from women on file, where the women eventually decided not to risk coming forward and go to court due to the special French attitude to cases like this. And that lawyer is not the only lawyer to come forward with several cases on file.

I'll post the links again.

Quotes From Time - After DSK, Schwarzenegger: Why Powerful Men Behave Badly - TIME

*Sex, Lies, Arrogance: What Makes Powerful Men Behave So Badly?
*
_"Paris lawyer Emmanuel Pierrat recalls a young woman who told him of a  violent encounter with Strauss-Kahn. "She wanted to know whether I  thought what I heard would form the basis for a solid legal case,"  Pierrat says. "I told her I did." In the end she decided to drop the  complaint, fearing the media circus, the very good chance she'd be  accused of being a liar or worse. "In addition to my client, I also have  a personal friend who came to me and described an unwanted, forceful  sexual advance by Strauss-Kahn that she was forced to literally fight  off," Pierrat says. "They're all essentially the same account, the same  kind of behavior, with only the places changed." Yet once again, no  charges were ever filed, and Strauss-Kahn was never investigated for any  misconduct." 


_ 
And quotes from this one -  Strauss-Kahn's Womanizing: Why France Was Silent About It - TIME

*Smoke and Fire: Why France Was Silent About Strauss-Kahn's Womanizing
*
_"A Paris attorney who specializes in defending victims of sexual  violence, who didn't want to be named, says he has "an entire pile of  complaints" from women who say they were attacked by Strauss-Kahn. Like  Pierrat, he says last weekend's news evoked déjà vu. And like Pierrat,  he says he has a consistency of accusations against Strauss-Kahn. "It's  all so similar," he says. "The lock thrown on the door, the pulled or  ripped undergarments, the physical force that turned violent as  resistance mounted, all of it."_

_"In 2008, after Strauss-Kahn was reprimanded for his relationship with an  IMF subordinate, the economist Piroska Nagy, for which he apologized, a  few more people in France were willing to talk openly of his reputation  — but only in a bantering, almost jokey way. Socialist parliamentarian  Aurelie Filipetti admitted to a newspaper to having suffered a "very  heavy-handed flirt" by Strauss-Kahn — one so unpleasant and insistent  that "I made sure I was not in a closed room with him" ever again."_

_"On a radio show, one French actress asked out loud, "Who hasn't been cornered by Dominique Strauss-Kahn?""_

_"Everyone has heard the rumors — you'd have to be deaf not to have heard  them," says Socialist Party member and former national Vice President  on Social Affairs Malek Boutih,"

_(An American executive working in France) _"The executive takes pains to point out that there are different kinds of  smoke and fire. "[Strauss-Kahn] clearly has sexual issues — not just  how often he's 'on,' but also in his treatment of women. The guy's  behavior is at times simply inappropriate,_*"*

_"Says the French lawyer who asked not to be named: "My clients and other  women I've been contacted by with reports of sexual aggression by  Strauss-Kahn were all either Socialist Party members, supporters, or  involved in wider leftist political activity that eventually brought  them into contact with Strauss-Kahn. He has said he loves women, but it  seems more accurate to say he loves Socialist women. I suppose he viewed  that milieu as providing his supply of new women, and as one where  women who caught his eye would either be compliant, or keep quiet about  having to fight off his advances. Either way, there are a lot more women  — and men — in Socialists circles who know about his activity than have  ever said so.""

_
_"The case in New York City reflects another dimension of the problem  in France. "If I try transposing the situation in New York on Sunday to  France, I just can't do it," says Diallo. "Not only because the woman is  black and apparently an immigrant. But also because she's a  housekeeper. Perhaps even more than her race, her station in society  would probably prevent authorities [in France] from taking her  accusations against a rich and powerful man seriously. Racism is on the  rise here again, but class discrimination has never gone away."_
_ The pattern of French political behavior — in which class, rank and gender trump all — is long established.""
_

It just goes on and on Andy, you will have to do some searching yourself. Considering that many of those people is not just your ordinary Joe's, and their careful guarded diplomatic language, I personally have no qualms about calling this one, there is just to much piling up.

 :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

*Bail granted for Dominique Strauss-Kahn*

A US judge allowed ex-IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn to post bail  of $US1 million ($941,970) in cash and a $US5 million ($4.71 million)  bond in order to avoid being held in a New York jail while he faces  sexual assault charges.
              Judge Michael Obus on Thursday approved an elaborate  arrangement under which the 62-year-old banker would be confined to a  private apartment in Manhattan and monitored by armed guards.
              Prosecutors have said he should remain behind bars.

Judge Michael Obus agreed to release Strauss-Kahn from notorious  Rikers Island jail after he also agreed to an insurance bond, to  surrender all travel documents and to submit to guarded home detention.
              He was to be monitored in a Manhattan apartment 24 hours a  days, seven days a week by video surveillance equipment and have at  least one armed guard with him at all times, a New York court heard.
              The hearing came just hours after Strauss-Kahn, 62,  resigned from the IMF vowing to clear his name after being charged in  the alleged attack on a 32-year-old chambermaid in a luxury New York  hotel suite on Saturday.
He was indicted by a grand jury on Thursday and will face trial on charges of sexual assault and attempted rape on June 7.
              An IMF board meeting is under way to discuss options for his successor.
              The boards 24 members represent the 187 IMF member  nations, either as individuals for the largest economies and IMF  shareholders such as the United States, or for regional groupings of  smaller economies.

----------


## Thormaturge

The sad fact is that even if this lady did ask DSK to leave her alone he probably thought she was a Greek or Portuguese asking for money.

----------


## Butterfly

> Prosecutors have said he should remain behind bars.


absolutely ridiculous, it's clear that the ADA has a political agenda

----------


## Boon Mee

> The French are hugely embarrassed by all the revelations and they see it as very damaging to the worlds perception of the French.
> 
> this Kahn guy is going down big time.


But, but, why is Butterfly defending this POS perv?  :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French are hugely embarrassed by all the revelations and they see it as very damaging to the worlds perception of the French.
> 
> this Kahn guy is going down big time.
> ...


If you believe a report in Time magazine, a bastion of "world" opinion, as being representative of French public opinion and "the worlds"; you live in a very small world.

The French have very little time for "Anglo-Saxon" ideals and have had that attitude for centuries. Long may they retain their savoir faire.

As for the "POS perv" why not actually wait for the "trial", the evidence, before you pass judgement. The posse culture needs to be reined in.

----------


## robuzo

> The whole sordid French attitude towards sexual harassment towards women at work and in private, and the silence culture, and the Judiciary's reluctance to take complaints serious due to a certain machismo culture


That's it in a nutshell.

He'll have his day in court- or several months or more. If they have his DNA his defense is going to have say it was consensual. If they don't have his DNA he'll probably skate.

----------


## Thormaturge

This entire issue is a farce.

If DSK really did make an assault/rape then it shows ridiculous lack of judgment from someone in a very high position and makes the selection process for that position questionable.

If DSK is proven innocent but has been obliged to resign from his position then it weakens that position and gives the impression that anyone who dislikes the IMF Head for whatever reason merely needs to make a few false accusations and, bingo, they can force the man out.  If anything it would make future Heads open to blackmail.

There really has to be a procedure whereby issues such as this remain out of the public domain until the case is resolved....and consequently such issues should be fast-tracked in the courts with staggering penalties for people who make false accusations.

----------


## OhOh

^But that wouldn't sell soap powder?

----------


## Cujo

The guy held a very high position of responsibility and what we're forgetting is that he was poised to make a run for the presidency and tipped to win.
I seriously doubt he would rape a chamber maid under the circumstances.
I don't know what's going on but something stinks.

----------


## Thormaturge

^
This is exactly what I am thinking, but is this a free lottery for the maid?  Does she just walk away Scot free if she is lying?

----------


## taxexile

> her and then forced her to perform oral sex on him.


why didnt she just bite it off then ?

i can understand how a man can successfully force intercourse, vaginally or anally, but not oral sex.

the victim has it within her power to end it in a second.

----------


## Butterfly

> This is exactly what I am thinking, but is this a free lottery for the maid? Does she just walk away Scot free if she is lying?


I think we will find out soon that there has been a few lies and the DA was looking for free publicity

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> ^
> This is exactly what I am thinking, but is this a free lottery for the maid?  Does she just walk away Scot free if she is lying?


She will have a career in reality television shows, possibly pose for Penthouse.

Her photo and identity is already being pushed out there. 

She has a great future ahead. 

All this is typical rape victim behaviour of course.

----------


## baldrick

> She will have a career in reality television shows, possibly pose for Penthouse. 
> 
> Her photo and identity is already being pushed out there. 
> 
> She has a great future ahead. 
> 
> All this is typical rape victim behaviour of course.


indulge in a little character assassination from time to time do we ?

poor bitch will probably end up in a mental hospital after all the money parasites have attempted their ham fisted manipulation techniques - especially the new york scam merchants

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> She will have a career in reality television shows, possibly pose for Penthouse.


Maybe, but I doubt it somehow.




> Her photo and identity is already being pushed out there.


This may come as surprise to you but it's news!




> She has a great future ahead.


I hope she does have a future ahead of her, why not? If she was raped by that ugly frog she deserves a future.




> All this is typical rape victim behaviour of course.


As I said before I didn't christen you "marmite the moron" for nothing!  :rofl:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> There really has to be a procedure whereby issues such as this remain out of the public domain until the case is resolved....and consequently such issues should be fast-tracked in the courts with staggering penalties for people who make false accusations.


Mmmm....... secret trials for the rich and famous and when they are acquitted through corruption,cronyism or intimidation their accusers are punished to an extent that no one in the future would be stupid enough to assert their rights?

Honestly, Nazis and the like weren't born, they were created by idiots like you.

Oh and Tax, not sure how you would react but if someone attempted to insert their penis into my mouth I rather think I would be too revolted to think rationally and certainly biting into it with all the likely consequences would simply compound my disgust. 

Of course, someone like you who's been eating shit for years, or so it seems given your litany of grumps and whinges, may well be inured to such an experience.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> Her photo and identity is already being pushed out there.
> 
> 
> This may come as surprise to you but it's news!


No it is not. 

It is not 'news' to reveal the identity of an alleged rape victim, and you have zero entitlement to know that information, even if you think you do as a consumer of current affairs news.

----------


## Norton

> Judge Michael Obus agreed to release Strauss-Kahn from notorious Rikers Island jail after he also agreed to an insurance bond, to surrender all travel documents and to submit to guarded home detention. He was to be monitored in a Manhattan apartment 24 hours a days, seven days a week by video surveillance equipment and have at least one armed guard with him at all times, a New York court heard.


Better than a cell in Rikers Island but damn expensive. In addition to the bail bond, he has to pay for all the security services from a court approved company. Saw on TV this will cost him about $200k per month. Had he been your average Frenchman he would staying in Rikers Island for the duration.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it's news moog you twat.
People may not have the 'right' to know, but they certainly seem to want to know, therefore it's news.

----------


## good2bhappy

> Had he been your average Frenchman


He wouldn't be in this mess

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> ...


The identity of victims of sex crimes is not news. Their identities are protected as it is a matter between court, plaintiff and defendant

And if a bunch of sexpats,........who, (oh the irony) fiecely protect their own identity behind a pseudonym, think that it is, then that is their mistake.

----------


## Humbert

> Does she just walk away Scot free if she is lying?


Of course not. Perjury is a very serious offense.

----------


## Norton

> He wouldn't be in this mess


Sure he would. Difference, we would be unaware he was.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> Does she just walk away Scot free if she is lying?
> 
> 
> Of course not. Perjury is a very serious offense.


So if she doesn't take an oath and give evidence in court that's OK then.

----------


## Humbert

^^how could the DA present a case without her testimony?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney Quote: Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog Her photo and identity is already being pushed out there. This may come as surprise to you but it's news! No it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said her photo and identity was news. 

And I don't agree.

The incident itself is newsworthy, but her identity is not newsfodder.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> 
>  
> There really has to be a procedure whereby issues such as this remain out of the public domain until the case is resolved....and consequently such issues should be fast-tracked in the courts with staggering penalties for people who make false accusations.
> 
> 
> Mmmm....... secret trials for the rich and famous and when they are acquitted through corruption,cronyism or intimidation their accusers are punished to an extent that no one in the future would be stupid enough to assert their rights?
> 
> Honestly, Nazis and the like weren't born, they were created by idiots like you.


Thick as a plank aren't you.

If you read the part which states "until the case is resolved" it may help.

What I am suggesting is that this circus where anyone with an important job is forced to resign because of unproven allegations opens them up to blackmail.   "Hand me the money or I go to the cops with a fairy story about you, three donkeys and a giraffe".

Society needs a mechanism whereby such issues can be handled quickly without the media attention, and once the outcome is known the facts are made public and the defendant either resigns or remains in situ.  

I really hope DSK is guilty now, otherwise his resignation sends a signal to every opportunist on the planet.

----------


## good2bhappy

Grand Jury says OK on all 7 counts

----------


## larvidchr

> This entire issue is a farce.
> 
> If DSK really did make an assault/rape then it shows ridiculous lack of judgment from someone in a very high position and makes the selection process for that position questionable.


I do agree with this, when a French President has to ask a newly appointed IMF boss to please keep his pecker in his pants when in the US (because Americans do not accept that kind of womanising!!) and warn him that France could not afford a scandal of this type!

Then clearly he should never have been appointed, It looks like the French desire to have this post on French hands clouded the judgment to put it diplomatic, and it does in my view reflect badly on Sarkozy, it remains to be seen if also the French voters are of the same opinion.

Heads really should roll.

Do a google on - Sarkozy warned Kahn

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> You said her photo and identity was news. And I don't agree. The incident itself is newsworthy, but her identity is not newsfodder.


I have to go but I'll answer you quickly, read my post again and think about what I said. 

Firstly, it's  "news fodder" there's no such word as "newsfodder".

Secondly there is a considered criteia for "newsworthy" and I suggest you read it below and I've highlighted one paragraph to make it easier for you... :Smile:  

*Timing*

The word _news_ means exactly that - things which are _new_. Topics which are current are good news. Consumers are used to receiving the latest updates, and there is so much news about that old news is quickly discarded.
A story with only average interest needs to be told quickly if it is to be told at all. If it happened today, it's news. If the same thing happened last week, it's no longer interesting.
*Significance*

The number of people affected by the story is important. A plane crash in which hundreds of people died is more significant than a crash killing a dozen.
*Proximity*

Stories which happen near to us have more significance. The closer the story to home, the more newsworthy it is. For someone living in France, a major plane crash in the USA has a similar news value to a small plane crash near Paris.
Note that proximity doesn't have to mean geographical distance. Stories from countries with which we have a particular bond or similarity have the same effect. For example, Australians would be expected to relate more to a story from a distant Western nation than a story from a much closer Asian country.
*Prominence*

Famous people get more coverage just because they are famous. If you break your arm it won't make the news, but if the Queen of England breaks her arm it's big news.
*Human Interest*

*Human interest stories are a bit of a special case. They often disregard the main rules of newsworthiness; for example, they don't date as quickly, they need not affect a large number of people, and it may not matter where in the world the story takes place.*

*Human interest stories appeal to emotion. They aim to evoke responses such as amusement or sadness. Television news programs often place a humorous or quirky story at the end of the show to finish on a feel-good note. Newspapers often have a dedicated area for offbeat or interesting items.*

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> Her photo and identity is already being pushed out there.
> 
> 
> This may come as surprise to you but it's news!
> 
> [


^ This is what you said

Its very clear and doesn't require much analysis as there don't appear to be any hidden depths to it. 


I still don't agree that an alleged rape victim's photo is news, nor (as per your embolded paragraph) a 'human interest story'.

Whilst I am always open to persuasion, I hope you can simply accept that this time I don't agree.

----------


## DrAndy

> I have to go but I'll answer you quickly, read my post again and think about what I said. Firstly, it's "news fodder" there's no such word as "newsfodder". Secondly there is a considered criteia for "newsworthy" and I suggest you read it below and I've highlighted one paragraph to make it easier for you...


arogance and patronisation all in one post, you excel yourself

it may be of interest to the prurient public, it may be newsworthy according to the gutter press standards, but the identity of any rape victim, and even the accused, should be kept secret in the interests of justice and the privacy of the rape victim

it is difficult enough for anyone to come forward to report a rape; with the possibility of their whole life being dissected in public by the press, the reporting would become even more traumatic

many rapists depend on this reluctance to report rape, why help them?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> ...


Too much Hollywood, laddie. Anyway, what's the difference between a secret trial and " until the case is resolved "?

You clearly haven't thought through your idiotic proposal but this is TD so no surprise there.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Too much Hollywood, laddie. Anyway, what's the difference between a secret trial and " until the case is resolved "?
> 
> You clearly haven't thought through your idiotic proposal but this is TD so no surprise there.


 You still can't grasp this.

 What is idiotic is this media circus which makes it impossible for people who have not been convicted of anything to do their jobs, and consequently forces them to resign.  As I stated it opens the door to blackmail.

 "Give me $ 50,000 or I'll scream 'rape' and we'll see how long you keep your job."

  By all means have the trial, but in camera, and fast-track the process.  Don't give the publicity seekers and looneytunes the means to intimidate people who have a great deal to lose.

   Who do we go for next, Obama?

----------


## robuzo

^If someone is convicted of perjury in a rape case they should then face the same amount of prison time that the accused would have. (By perjury here I mean a false accusation of rape.)

----------


## robuzo

> it is difficult enough for anyone to come forward to report a rape; with the possibility of their whole life being dissected in public by the press, the reporting would become even more traumatic
> 
> many rapists depend on this reluctance to report rape, why help them?


This is the problem. Rape is underreported for a number of reasons, mainly shame on the part of the victim. As a crime it is unique in that way.

By the same token, it might be more fair in rape and molestation cases for the accused also to remain anonymous until convicted. There have been some serious travesties of justice in the past which needlessly ruined reputations.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Looks like DSK's potential successor was asked a question about him.

----------


## koman

> it is difficult enough for anyone to come forward to report a rape


I think you are probably right about that; but the girl in this case is African.  Don't nearly all African women get raped by militia-men wearing wellington boots and totin  AK47's, and nobody gives a shit.   Being raped by a white French guy( who has just had a shower) in a nice hotel would be a much better experience; and in New York City there are actually people you can report to and they are even likely to do something about it.  If you have lived in NY for a while you will also know that everone will have forgotten about it in six months or so, and you may even get a load of compensation to help ease the anquish.  I think back  in France it may be a bit more like Africa...that's causing a lot of misunderstanding here... :Smile:

----------


## Pol the Pot

Reportedly his last words just before being taken off the plane were 'nice ass' to one of the stewardesses.

Reported in the French press.

What a happy- go- lucky guy!

----------


## Seekingasylum

Thormaturge, are you so stupid as to actually believe only the rich and famous can be susceptible to blackmail?
We all are, any of us with even the most meagre of assets who cherish a reputation or have a secret we prefer not to have divulged. But if we indulge in dubious behaviour then we have to take the consequences. It's called life and we are all equal and must take responsibility.
Just because one is rich and famous does not, nor should not, insulate one from those consequences.

I rather think you are one of life's little forelock touchers and perhaps more comfortable on your knees lapping away at your master's hand.

----------


## Carrabow

I really don't think they would hold him this long without something solid.


Watch some Bozo bring up Gitmo   :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

What's the betting he falls on his sword? If you run a death sweep, I'd get his name on it pronto.

----------


## taxexile

the gent




> or so it seems given your litany of grumps and whinges,


at least my grumps and whinges arent liberally laced with hypocracy and hyperbole.

----------


## Carrabow

> What's the betting he falls on his sword? If you run a death sweep, I'd get his name on it pronto.


I call that sitting on your balls  :Smile: 

It is self inflicted and hurts a hell of a lot

----------


## Thormaturge

> Thormaturge, are you so stupid as to actually believe only the rich and famous can be susceptible to blackmail?
> We all are, any of us with even the most meagre of assets who cherish a reputation or have a secret we prefer not to have divulged. But if we indulge in dubious behaviour then we have to take the consequences. It's called life and we are all equal and must take responsibility.
> Just because one is rich and famous does not, nor should not, insulate one from those consequences.
> 
> I rather think you are one of life's little forelock touchers and perhaps more comfortable on your knees lapping away at your master's hand.


Idiot.  Are you socal?

----------


## koman

> Looks like DSK's potential successor was asked a question about him.


un tres petit une........terrible.......

----------


## DrAndy

> Being raped by a white French guy( who has just had a shower) in a nice hotel would be a much better experience


now you are sounding like Ken Clarke

a better rape experience!

----------


## Seekingasylum

> the gent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				or so it seems given your litany of grumps and whinges,
> 			
> ...


Spelling???

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
>  Being raped by a white French guy( who has just had a shower) in a nice hotel would be a much better experience
> 
> 
> now you are sounding like Ken Clarke
> 
> a better rape experience!


I think it was an attempt at a joke. Rape jokes are a laugh riot.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Looks like DSK's potential successor was asked a question about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> un tres petit une........terrible.......


No wonder? Look at the stretch marks on those lips....terrible   :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

> are you so stupid as to actually believe only the rich and famous can be susceptible to blackmail? We all are, any of us with even the most meagre of assets who cherish a reputation or have a secret we prefer not to have divulged. But if we indulge in dubious behaviour then we have to take the consequences. It's called life and we are all equal and must take responsibility. Just because one is rich and famous does not, nor should not, insulate one from those consequences.


you seem to miss all the points there, theGents

being rich and famous makes you a target, so much more susceptible

you may be accused of rape even if you have not indulged in any "dubious behaviour", have any secrets or even any reputation to worry about

rape accusations have been made against schoolboys, teachers, colleagues and many rich and famous people. Many have been proven false but the lives of those accused has often been ruined

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> the gent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yes, poor spelling but the meaning was clear

----------


## DrAndy

> I think it was an attempt at a joke. Rape jokes are a laugh riot.


oh yes, bent over with amusement

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> are you so stupid as to actually believe only the rich and famous can be susceptible to blackmail? We all are, any of us with even the most meager of assets who cherish a reputation or have a secret we prefer not to have divulged. But if we indulge in dubious behavior then we have to take the consequences. It's called life and we are all equal and must take responsibility. Just because one is rich and famous does not, nor should not, insulate one from those consequences.
> 
> 
>  Many have been proven false but the lives of those accused has often been ruined


Bill Clinton seems to be fairing well

----------


## Thormaturge

> Bill Clinton seems to be fairing well


Not sure if that is how I would describe being married to Hillary.   :Smile:

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Yaahwn, we all heard that one before. 
> 
> " But I want to say one thing to the American people. I want you to listen to me. I'm going to say this again. I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky. I never told anybody to lie, not a single time; never. These allegations are false. And I need to go back to work for the American people. Thank you.






> Some very different conditions there Herman.  Monica Lewinski was more than willing. No accusations of wrong doing from her, and in the world of Bill Clinton a blow job is not really sexual relations...  he would have to hump her in at least half a dozen different positions to qualify it as sex...



My point is the louder they cry: "I'am innocent !"  the guiltier they are.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Wasn't rape, he wasn't accused, and Monica unloaded "willi"ngly - She even took a bit home as some kind of gross trophy (on her dress).

Ah well..

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton seems to be fairing well
> 
> 
> Not sure if that is how I would describe being married to Hillary.


Every successful man has a *dominant* woman behind him  :rofl:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> being rich and famous makes you a target, so much more susceptible
> 
> you may be accused of rape even if you have not indulged in any "dubious behaviour", have any secrets or even any reputation to worry about
> 
> rape accusations have been made against schoolboys, teachers, colleagues and many rich and famous people. Many have been proven false but the lives of those accused has often been ruined


So what?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> [
> 
> My point is the louder they cry: "I'am innocent !"  the guiltier they are.


So what should people who really are innocent say?

----------


## Norton

> My point is the louder they cry: "I'am innocent !" the guiltier they are.


"*The lady doth protest too much, methinks.*"

Often it is best to defend in court and say nothing the press can pick up on and hold you accountable for later. His defense lawyers should know better as well.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Often it is best to defend in court and say nothing the press can pick up on and hold you accountable for later.


Absolutely 100% on the money.

 If you know people are lying through their back teeth then rather than argue the toss and give them the opportunity to make their story more credible it pays to keep quiet until you get into court.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> 
> ^
> This is exactly what I am thinking, but is this a free lottery for the maid?  Does she just walk away Scot free if she is lying?
> 
> 
> She will have a career in reality television shows, possibly pose for Penthouse.
> 
> ...


Very male chauvinistic.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
>  
> being rich and famous makes you a target, so much more susceptible
> 
> you may be accused of rape even if you have not indulged in any "dubious behaviour", have any secrets or even any reputation to worry about
> 
> rape accusations have been made against schoolboys, teachers, colleagues and many rich and famous people. Many have been proven false but the lives of those accused has often been ruined
> ...


so, you missed the points of the post you replied to, as was stated in the part of my post which you conveniently missed copying

simple eh?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Like I said, so what, dumbo.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by HermantheGerman
> 
> 
> [
> 
> My point is the louder they cry: "I'am innocent !" the guiltier they are.
> 
> 
> So what should people who really are innocent say?


Yeah Herman, what should they say?

----------


## good2bhappy

^ nothing

----------


## DrAndy

> Like I said, so what, dumbo.


yes, dumbo, missed the points and still cannot make it all out

never mind, theGents, just don't get too flushed

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by HermantheGerman
> ...


 
they should say   "I am innocent"

----------


## harrybarracuda

I think he should say "It's a fair cop guv, you've got me bang to rights, but society's to blame".

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> ...


Agree Andy  :Wink: , but maybe not - "I am totally innocent, I don't even know what you are talking about, I wasn't even there I was having lunch with my daughter........ ah...... eh....... iieee......arghh.......forensic evidence you say....... uhhhhhhhh...... OK then we did have sex but it was totally consensual"  :mid: 

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sounds like bail has been agreed. Signed off later today.




> The former head of the International Monetary Fund,  Dominique Strauss-Kahn, has been granted bail by a judge in a New York  court, after being formally charged with trying to rape a hotel maid.
>          His bail conditions included 24-hour home detention, with an armed guard and electronic monitoring.
>          He will appear in court again on 6 June, when he will formally enter a plea. He has denied all the accusations against him.
>          Phil Lavelle reports.

----------


## Takeovers

> Agree Andy , but maybe not - "I am totally innocent, I don't even know what you are talking about, I wasn't even there I was having lunch with my daughter........ ah...... eh....... iieee......arghh.......forensic evidence you say....... uhhhhhhhh...... OK then we did have sex but it was totally consensual"


 :Smile: 

The time when he could half way belieavable claim consent is past. If there is any forensic/DNA-evidence he is now done.

BTW this "consensual" has bugged me. I thought it would be "consentual" but I have now checked. I was wrong.

----------


## DrAndy

> BTW this "consensual" has bugged me


amazing, and it doesn't just apply to sex!

----------


## DrAndy

> If there is any forensic/DNA-evidence he is now done.


not necessarily; if he claims consensual sex, then she would have to prove that it was not

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by Takeovers
> 
>  If there is any forensic/DNA-evidence he is now done.
> 
> 
> not necessarily; if he claims consensual sex, then she would have to prove that it was not


Sperm around the lips would not imply anything about consent or the contrary.

However if the forensic evidence was along those lines, and she was also battered and bruised, and with a couple of black eyes - then, yes, it does mean something and it would seem to incriminate

But I don't see our 'guilty!' brigade using reasoning like this, or whether she bears physical signs of this type. They're more on the angle of _'I can't believe anyone doesn't think he's guilty, simply by virtue of the fact that he's randy/rich/French_ '






> so what





> Like I said, so what, dumbo.


Gent, you sound like a stroppy 13 year old at Sludgebury-on-Crap Comprehensive who hasn't done his geography homework

Can do better. Room for improvement.

----------


## DrAndy

could do better

a poor forward

needs a good clean  etc etc

----------


## Mr Gribbs

> This is complete bullshit. This guy would NEVER do that. He'd be completely nuts - as the risk of her complaining to the police would be far too great. This guy could have a half a dozen black hookers in his room - all of whom would like Miss Black Universe.
> 
> But as I said before the truth doesn't matter - the allegation is all that matters. As for Rodney and Harry - you guys have been living in shit-hole-land for FAR too long.. Time to re-enter the real world - if it would have you. I guess this is what happens when one lives in Burma and Bahrain or Saudi or wherever the feck you guys are..


It seems the old Jew gets off on forcing himself on un expecting women, not paying for sex. I don't know why that is so hard to understand, there are plenty of guys like that, some are married and could get pussy anytime they want, but still feel the need to rape/assault women.

----------


## DrAndy

> I don't know why that is so hard to understand


I suppose it is difficult to relate to if you are not inclined that way yourself

----------


## Takeovers

> Originally Posted by Takeovers
> 
>  If there is any forensic/DNA-evidence he is now done.
> 
> 
> not necessarily; if he claims consensual sex, then she would have to prove that it was not


Not wrong but the burden of proof would now be considerably less than if he had claimed consent from the beginning. And there is that surveillance video, probably enough proof now.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
>  so what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all old bean, one has to pitch according to one's audience and it seems you have probably guessed the mental age of the recipient.

If the mounting information as to his previous conduct, further bolstered by the revelation of another predatory sexual attack upon a Mexican maid he inflicted two years ago or so but which was hushed up by the passing of a few pesos, is anything to go by your hero's l'oie is well and truly cuit.

I'd love to be the DA calling that long list of victims to give evidence as to character at the old goat's trial. Still, I suspect even DSK, despite being the arrogant, Gallic, egocentric priapist he evidently is, might do the decent thing for his family's sake and slit his wrists quietly in the bath and drift off into his oblivion.

DSK and OBL both in one month eh? Quite ironic if it were to happen; the geriatric scourge of American imperialism and destroyer of iconic New York joined in the underworld by the randy old French goat scourged by NY's finest. Perhaps OBL might share a few of those dancing virgins.

----------


## DrAndy

> Not at all old bean, one has to pitch according to one's audience and it seems you have probably guessed the mental age of the recipient.


good let out for your slight meltdown

good to see the meds are working fine again

----------


## DrAndy

> DSK and OBL both in one month eh? Quite ironic if it were to happen; the geriatric scourge of American imperialism and destroyer of iconic New York joined in the underworld by the randy old French goat scourged by NY's finest. Perhaps OBL might share a few of those dancing virgins.


or maybe not

----------


## DrAndy

> "toomy" you're without doubt a laissez-faire thinker and that makes you appear bitter, twisted, biased and quite silly!





> You're without doubt a complete none entity, in fact you're another ignorant biased ignoramus! p.s. You're also a complete fucking prick as your posting history proves without any doubt!


why don't you go to MKP and post that sort of nonsense?

this is meant to be the World News forum and is getting a little nonsensical

----------


## DrAndy

> It's so amusing to read and observe how people's attitudes / opinions change as any "news worthy story unravels!


Do you mean that they are open to new evidence and can see what the truth might become, rather than judging everything from the beginning and maintaining a fixed view?

of course, the latter might turn out to be correct, but would have been based on a biased outlook, not on real evidence

----------


## OhOh

Seems the published photographs of the "victim" are not of the correct woman. No bruises on anything published yet, or are the "authorities" photo-shopping something for the sheeple?

Her background is becoming murkier by the hour.

----------


## Butterfly

> DSK and OBL both in one month eh? Quite ironic if it were to happen; the geriatric scourge of American imperialism and destroyer of iconic New York joined in the underworld by the randy old French goat scourged by NY's finest. Perhaps OBL might share a few of those dancing virgins.


you are raving mad, aren't you ?

----------


## koman

No real evidence has been released from either side.  Both the DA's office and defence are issuing vague statements hinting at "evidence" that will prove/disprove the case, but will not of course state the nature of this evidence.
Posturing by the lawyers was totally predictible.  They get very well paid for this.

DHK's track record is not good, but that does not "prove" anything in this case, it just increased the probability of guilt, and if it's use in court is allowed it would certainly swing a jury.  Proving consensual or not will clearly be central to the case.  Without compelling forensic evidence that would put it down to  "credibility"   The maid's flight from the room in apparent distress (captured on video) and DHK's hasty departure are certainly suspicious, but don't prove anything conclusive, but they do add to the credibility of the victims statements.

Personally, I think there is a high probability that this will end up in a plea bargin.
DHK and his lawyers know things look bad, and being trial lawyers they know that a jury is unpridictible. As they say, anything can happen in court.   A deal may be struck where DHK pleads guilty to some lesser offence (there are about 7 counts) and agrees to pay a couple of million or more to the victim. All charges can then be dropped except for the lesser one.  DHK gets a light token sentence. The victim gets a nice house and an income for life.  The lawyers all buy a new BMW and dump a few hundred thousand more into their retirement funds....everybody goes home.  DHK lands a new job replenishing the auto-parts department at Wal-Mart.

----------


## Butterfly

anyone doing a blowjob could have stop the "rape" by bitting him off, why didn't she ?

I think she decided to renegade on her deal when he only gave her half for bad service,

that's when she made the threat and run out of the room,

----------


## koman

> anyone doing a blowjob could have stop the "rape" by bitting him off, why didn't she ?
> 
> I think she decided to renegade on her deal when he only gave her half for bad service,
> 
> that's when she made the threat and run out of the room,


We can all_ think_ whatever we like.  There are many_ pos_sibilities and that is exactly what the defese will be attempting to show. (create reasonable doubt)  Again, in a trial it is what the jury can be persuaded to think that matters, and that is why it seems likely that it will never go that far. 

 Neither side will want to take the chance, so there is lots of motivation to go for a plea bargin.  DHK is in the position of facing a very stiff sentence if things go badly in court. A plea bargin will look pretty good to him and no doubt his lawyers will attempt to arrange something to get him off the hook.  All this of course is dependent on what the_ real_ evidence is; and none of us know that.

----------


## Thormaturge

We cannot be certain of anything yet but a man in DSK's position is perfectly capable of ordering "room service" and it would be a very unusual hotel manager who was not able to call upon a selection of attractive ladies, discreetly, for a price which DSK would be perfectly capable of paying.

I suspect something went terribly wrong here.  Did a room maid enter the room at the wrong time and find herself at the wrong end of a misunderstanding?

----------


## Cujo

The fact that the hotel waited an hour to call the cops weighs heavily in the defenses favour.
 Who comes running out of the room crying rape then waits an hour to call the cops.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> anyone doing a blowjob could have stop the "rape" by bitting him off, why didn't she ? I think she decided to renegade on her deal when he only gave her half for bad service, that's when she made the threat and run out of the room,


 
Excellent English "pupa" (NOT) and I understand what you "attempted to write" but as usual it translates into complete *bollox*! 
Maybe ask your mate "toomy" for some English lessons! :rofl:

----------


## koman

> The fact that the hotel waited an hour to call the cops weighs heavily in the defenses favour.
> Who comes running out of the room crying rape then waits an hour to call the cops.


If Sofitel had called in the cops and DHK had been arrested in 20 minutes, everybody would be screaming..WTF you called in the cops and had the head guy of IMF arrested without  even questioning her and checking out the story....multi million lawsuite against Sofitel if her story turned out to be BS.

  The hotel security guys would be careful before going public with something like this..even if it was just a question of negative PR, plus the employer can be held liable for the actions of it's employees when they are on duty.  They must have been pretty sure there was substance to the story to go public with it even in one hour.  It might have taken half an hour or more just to get her settled down if she was in a hysterical state.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> If Sofitel had called in the cops and DHK had been arrested in 20 minutes, everybody would be screaming..WTF you called in the cops and had the head guy of IMF arrested without even questioning her and checking out the story....multi million lawsuite against Sofitel if her story turned out to be BS. The hotel security guys would be careful before going public with something like this..even if it was just a question of negative PR, plus the employer can be held liable for the actions of it's employees when they are on duty. They must have been pretty sure there was substance to the story to go public with it even in one hour. It might have taken half an hour or more just to get her settled down if she was in a hysterical state


*Fair comment, unlike so many other posts!*  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> The fact that the hotel waited an hour to call the cops weighs heavily in the defenses favour.
> Who comes running out of the room crying rape then waits an hour to call the cops.


WTF! With logic like this, no wonder you live in Chinkyland. What a FWit!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> DSK and OBL both in one month eh? Quite ironic if it were to happen; the geriatric scourge of American imperialism and destroyer of iconic New York joined in the underworld by the randy old French goat scourged by NY's finest. Perhaps OBL might share a few of those dancing virgins.
> 
> 
> you are raving mad, aren't you ?


Me!!? 

Here's you, flapping away like a headless poulet spouting idiotically expressed deranged fantasies no doubt born out of the tertiary stage of your syphilitic delirium and you have the effrontery to call me mad??

Mon dieu, monsieur, vous etes un wanker extraordinaire.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


"Headless poulet"!  Fokkin' 'ell, Gent!  That's tellin' him! :rofl:

----------


## taxexile

ladies and gentlemen of the jury i put it to you that ....................

randy old goat alone in hotel, feels priapic after watching pay per view porno, sends for "room service"

hot fit and trim room service arrives.

smooth talking berlusconi-alike goes into euro-seduction mode, compliments paid, lines drawn, proposal put, negotiations made and agreement reached.

clothes off, foreplay commences, goat turns it up to 11, room service is a slow burner, soft lights and tony bennet, goat is more of a slavering roughhouse shop doorway doggy style knee trembler merchant.

goat loses it and gets rough as is his habit. but room service wants it soft and slow, resists, turns off, says no, reneges on the deal as is her wont.

goat now like a runaway locomotive, boiler well stoked, steam coming out of his penis, balls at bursting point, meltdown approaching, cant be stopped.

room service jumps ship and runs for cover.

manager told, police called.

goat dragged of plane tail between legs.


you be the judge.

----------


## Seekingasylum

see below

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ladies and gentlemen of the jury i put it to you that ....................
> 
> randy old goat alone in hotel, feels priapic after watching pay per view porno, sends for "room service"
> 
> hot fit and trim room service arrives.
> 
> smooth talking berlusconi-alike goes into euro-seduction mode, compliments paid, lines drawn, proposal put, negotiations made and agreement reached.
> 
> clothes off, foreplay commences, goat turns it up to 11, room service is a slow burner, soft lights and tony bennet, goat is more of a slavering roughhouse shop doorway doggy style knee trembler merchant.
> ...


 
and then the maid enters the room.........

----------


## taxexile

^

i dont think so.

has all the markings of a awful misunderstanding, a roue with a penchant for rough sex, and a girl, unaware of his secret, who thought she might be up for a tumble, for whatever reason, money? excitement? the hell of it?  but changed her mind when he got rough with disastrous consequences.

if that is indeed the case, then i dont know if the law classifies it as rape or assault, i dont know how much further he took it after she lost interest.

personally i think he will be hung out to dry by a new york jury, judging by the press this is getting already, the fact that he is french and rich, and the fact that the girl is poor and african.



but its certain that the lawyers must be creaming their pants at the fees to be made off  this

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> The fact that the hotel waited an hour to call the cops weighs heavily in the defenses favour.
> Who comes running out of the room crying rape then waits an hour to call the cops.
> 
> 
> WTF! With logic like this, no wonder you live in Chinkyland. What a FWit!


 
No offence!
I guess I got a red blob for "a lot" of bad behaviour in the past.
WTF!
Just look at some of the inane postings here.
And some of the replies I have received.
A rose by any other name would smell as sweet.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

> has all the markings of a awful misunderstanding,


he went the anal route, assumed she would like it

----------


## koman

> ladies and gentlemen of the jury i put it to you that ....................
> 
> randy old goat alone in hotel, feels priapic after watching pay per view porno, sends for "room service"
> 
> hot fit and trim room service arrives.
> 
> smooth talking berlusconi-alike goes into euro-seduction mode, compliments paid, lines drawn, proposal put, negotiations made and agreement reached.
> 
> clothes off, foreplay commences, goat turns it up to 11, room service is a slow burner, soft lights and tony bennet, goat is more of a slavering roughhouse shop doorway doggy style knee trembler merchant.
> ...


It's a nice neat story, but like all the other fanciful versions of events we have come up with it would not stand up very long,  once examined by even a rookie investigator.  Something as simple as the call for room service could torpedo the whole thing.  All calls would be logged by the hotels system and if no such call were logged there goes the call for room service theory.    

I have personally been in a hotel room late in the morning when maid service has tapped on the door when I was running water in the bathroom and did not hear.  The maid came in the room and quickly apologised...she though the room had been vacated.  There was no "don't distrub" notice on the door. It's really not that unusual. Maids have a quota of rooms to prepare and they want to get on with it, so if they believe a room to be vacated they will knock; maybe call out and if they don't get a reply they will use their master key to enter.

DHK has a "history" of hitting on women and by all accounts quite agressively at times.  There may have been something about this particular girl that just set him off and he went for it without really thinking about it....  (there is an old saying "a standing  cock has no consience")

There may be a few things that would lead us to believe that he was set up, but there are also lots of things that indicated otherwise.

----------


## DrAndy

> Excellent English "pupa" (NOT) and I understand what you "attempted to write" but as usual it translates into complete bollox! Maybe ask your mate "toomy" for some English lessons!


poor Rodney, the dumb

he seems to be totally fixated on those two, wonder why? some homo-erotic fantasies going on? he even has his special cute names for them




> Fair comment, unlike so many other posts!


thanks

----------


## Butterfly

> DHK has a "history" of hitting on women and by all accounts quite agressively at times. There may have been something about this particular girl that just set him off and he went for it without really thinking about it.... (there is an old saying "a standing cock has no consience")


there is nothing wrong with jumping women, that's what we were designed for

but the violent case that it is depicted by the maid is highly suspicious,

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Duplicate

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> poor Rodney, the dumb


He's not worth bothering with anymore I reckon. I don't know why you guys have let him hang around so long. Fun to watch an idiot maybe?
 :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^
> 
> i dont think so.
> 
> has all the markings of a awful misunderstanding, a roue with a penchant for rough sex, and a girl, unaware of his secret, who thought she might be up for a tumble, for whatever reason, money? excitement? the hell of it? but changed her mind when he got rough with disastrous consequences.
> 
> if that is indeed the case, then i dont know if the law classifies it as rape or assault, i dont know how much further he took it after she lost interest.
> 
> personally i think he will be hung out to dry by a new york jury, judging by the press this is getting already, the fact that he is french and rich, and the fact that the girl is poor and african.
> ...


What is it about men and their inability to comprehend the fundamental difference between we chaps and women?

Your hypothesis, seemingly based on the premise that women employed in lowly circumstances and of a certain age are that much more susceptible to spontaneous carnality than say a middle class mother of 3 en route to her Women's Institute meeting in Little Farting on the Bog, is typical of the sort of scenario one normally finds in semi - literate porn mags pandering to the gormless fantasies of the lower end oik too stupid to imagine anything else.

Tax, just accept the bleedin' obvious - a la occam's razor - the old goat's dick is the centre of his universe and this time there ain't nobody going to help him get it back into his pants. He's a beast, pure and simple, and has been caught bang to rights in a country that has little truck with the French penchant for hypocrisy and sucking the cock of the Establishment.

Or have you spent too much time masturbating away to the editorial in Big and Bouncy Vol23?

----------


## larvidchr

Read the news CNN claims, - that it was a room service attendant who told the maid to enter the room, the room service attendant had used a pass key to enter the room to retrieve some room service items, believing the room was empty.

The room service left the door ajar and when the maid showed up at the door the room service attendant told her to enter and then departed.

This according to a CNN lawenforcement source.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> DHK has a "history" of hitting on women and by all accounts quite agressively at times. There may have been something about this particular girl that just set him off and he went for it without really thinking about it.... (there is an old saying "a standing cock has no consience")
> 
> 
> there is nothing wrong with jumping women, that's what we were designed for
> 
> but the violent case that it is depicted by the maid is highly suspicious,


More sage advise from Butters.....no;  jumping women is perfectly fine as long as they wish to be "jumped"  That is what they were designed for. It can work out  quite well when both parties are on the same page.

But; here we have the archtypical French "ladies man" who believes that "no";  or a show of some resistance is just more of a come on, and that the the correct response is to strong arm the bitch into giving you what you want This seems to be more in line with what may have happened here. After all, what are maids for...the room cleaning is just a cover. What they really want is to be "jumped" by a really important French guy with a huge ego and an open first class ticket on Air France, who can not imagine a minimum wage cleaner taking him on in court...him being a big important banker with ambitions to be the President of France, and having such an  aura of invincibility about him.  One night in the Sofitel likely cost more that the maid earned for a  whole month of hard work...really a not contest.

----------


## good2bhappy

> Read the news CNN claims, - that it was a room service attendant who told the maid to enter the room, the room service attendant had used a pass key to enter the room to retrieve some room service items, believing the room was empty.
> 
> The room service left the door ajar and when the maid showed up at the door the room service attendant told her to enter and then departed.
> 
> This according to a CNN lawenforcement source.


If true
worrying

----------


## baldrick

> The fact that the hotel waited an hour to call the cops weighs heavily in the defenses favour. Who comes running out of the room crying rape then waits an hour to call the cops.


 cujo - I do not think it was the hotel that was raped




> you be the judge.


I judge you a sycophant 




> All calls would be logged by the hotels


all door locks will have a log

----------


## good2bhappy

> One night in the Sofitel likely cost more that the maid earned for a whole month of hard work...really a not contest.


I think he has lost more than that

----------


## Thormaturge

He should have left her a loan.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

I think that if she is sporting any cuts or bruises - then he is going to be found guilty.

If there is any evidence of pay-for-play, or any consent whatsoever - then he will be acquitted.

If there are both bruises plus some level of initial consent - it could go either way.

----------


## taxexile

the gent



> Your hypothesis, seemingly based on the premise that women employed in lowly circumstances and of a certain age are that much more susceptible to spontaneous carnality than say a middle class mother of 3 en route to her Women's Institute meeting in Little Farting on the Bog, is typical of the sort of scenario one normally finds in semi - literate porn mags pandering to the gormless fantasies of the lower end oik too stupid to imagine anything else.


no need to tar me with your prejudices and unfulfilled sleazoid fantasies, ive got enough of my own thank you.

the fact that she is a chambermaid renders her neither more nor less liable to spontaneous carnality. i just find it hard to believe that this man, as odious as he appears to be , and french to boot, would jump on a stranger unless there had been at least a nod and a wink exchanged first. 

and i dont think it was spontaneous, i think it was discussed first, she went along with it, maybe tentatively, maybe there was money offered, but what followed was not to her liking. it takes a certain kind of woman to enjoy the uncouth garlic-breathed coupling of an ageing baggy eyed french satyr with a hard on that needs feeding and needs feeding now, and she was obviously not that woman.

you seem to have this man marked as guilty as charged, based on what i dont know, the ramblings of a the rabid new york police department maybe, the frothings of the american media simpletons maybe, but most likely its your underpowered and overworked brain cells, randomly fizzing and sparking away on overload, as they unsuccesfully attempt to speed some common sense down your frazzled leaking neurones, that are responsible for some of the fractured logic that you come up with.

she says she was sexually assaulted, he says it was consensual. its tied at 0-0 at the moment. the game has only just started.

----------


## DrAndy

> no need to tar me with your prejudices and unfulfilled sleazoid fantasies


theGents is full of shit, unsuprisingly




> . i just find it hard to believe that this man, as odious as he appears to be , and french to boot, would jump on a stranger unless there had been at least a nod and a wink exchanged first.


yes, me too. I suppose the true stories (both sides) may come out in the future




> you (theGents) seem to have this man marked as guilty as charged, based on what i dont know, the ramblings of a the rabid new york police department maybe, the frothings of the american media simpletons maybe, but most likely its your underpowered and overworked brain cells, randomly fizzing and sparking away on overload, as they unsuccesfully attempt to speed some common sense down your frazzled leaking neurones, that are responsible for some of the fractured logic that you come up with.


yes, that is the most likely reason

----------


## Thormaturge

It is a hotel.
 .. a busy one.

 couldn't she have shouted for help?

  Before kneeling down and performing oral sex.

----------


## DrAndy

no, she was locked in the bathroom, tied up and gagged

----------


## Takeovers

> he says it was consensual.


Again, link please. I have not heard anything of that kind so far, but am waiting for that claim.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> and i dont think it was spontaneous, i think it was discussed first, she went along with it, maybe tentatively, maybe there was money offered, but what followed was not to her liking.


It does seem implausible that a sober and drug free VIP (however unsavoury or self-destructive) with aspirations to becoming Head of State would risk everything on launching a full blown vicious anal assault on a chambermaid, if she was wasn't in some way acquiescent at the outset.

----------


## DrAndy

agreed, but stranger things have happened

----------


## taxexile

> It does seem implausible that a sober and drug free VIP (however unsavoury or self-destructive) with aspirations to becoming Head of State would risk everything on launching a full blown vicious anal assault on a chambermaid, if she was wasn't in some way acquiescent at the outset.


thats my thinking, although he does have a reputation for being the owner of a very demanding and impatient horn.

----------


## Butterfly

> It does seem implausible that a sober and drug free VIP (however unsavoury or self-destructive) with aspirations to becoming Head of State would risk everything on launching a full blown vicious anal assault on a chambermaid, if she was wasn't in some way acquiescent at the outset.


indeed, her description sounds all kind of red flags, unless she was paid to say so and to set him up.

another alternative is that she caught him masturbating in the bathroom or watching porn, and then he jumped her

----------


## Seekingasylum

Oh dear, Tax, touched a bit of a nerve did we. Still, it perked you up a bit but seemingly to no avail.

Ahem, what is your difficulty in accepting that this man, irrespective of his status, is simply just another rapist like all the other rapists in the world who all share the same defective personality trait which compels them to overpower women by force? 

In their diseased minds rapists are not motivated by the need for sex but the desire for empowerment. It's quite simple really. DSK is a classic case of the brutish psychopath whose condition has no doubt deteriorated and this poor woman, fitting the pathology of his perverted mind, was simply in the wrong place at the wrong time.

You of course cannot see this because, like so many folk conditioned by their own hierarchical precepts, you simply don't want to believe someone in his authoritative position could possibly act in the manner he did. It upsets the natural order of things for you and as such you feel threatened. Throw into the mix the typical post adolescent misogyny most men feel and hey presto! We have this thread.

The guy was extremely fortunate to get this far without his comeuppance but without his minders he is now undone.

The trial is irrelevant since his guilt is already established but who knows, the final process might see him get off but at least he has been punished.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> and i dont think it was spontaneous, i think it was discussed first, she went along with it, maybe tentatively, maybe there was money offered, but what followed was not to her liking.
> 
> 
> It does seem implausible that a sober and drug free VIP (however unsavoury or self-destructive) with aspirations to becoming Head of State would risk everything on launching a full blown vicious anal assault on a chambermaid, if she was wasn't in some way acquiescent at the outset.


FFS do you seriously think that the Sofitel Group,  NYPD, the DA's office, the judges (2 of them now) and a grand jury would all want to proceed with this case if there was not some compelling evidence that the maid's story is credible?
Even if the maid was "acquiescent, and then changed her mind and said "NO" and he forced her to continue...that is a criminal offence..end of story...

He has been charged with a whole range of offences...7 counts in total I believe.  They may not all stick, but you can bet some of them will. Some carry a higher burden of proof than others. (An attempted rape is not quite the same as a completed rape, but it is still a criminal offence and can carry a punitive sentence..so is unlawful confinement and a whole range of things he can be nailed with)    A plea bargin is almost a certainty.. plead guilty to the lesser charge and make a deal ....only about 0.5% of criminal charges go to a full trial in NY...plea bargins are the norm.  In the meantime he gets to pay US$200K a month for armed security plus US $1 million cash security and a US$5 million bond...I'd be anxious to get it over with at those prices.. :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

> The trial is irrelevant since his guilt is already established


absolutely

lynch the bastard

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> The trial is irrelevant since his guilt is already established
> 
> 
> absolutely
> 
> lynch the bastard


Horseshit. His expensive defence will be given every opportunity to undermine the maid, any other witness, any forensic experts and evidence, and if it still doesn't look like they're winning, they'll claim he didn't get a fair trial.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> FFS do you seriously think that the Sofitel Group,  NYPD, the DA's office, the judges (2 of them now) and a grand jury would all want to proceed with this case if there was not some compelling evidence that the maid's story is credible?
> Even if the maid was "acquiescent, and then changed her mind and said "NO" and he forced her to continue...that is a criminal offence..end of story...


I totally agree. There must be some smoking gun (eg two black eyes) that lead them to want to proceed. 

We don't know what that is yet, so those who declare he is guilty without knowing what that evidence is are just being mischievous trolls.  

As for your last point - the' changing of her mind'....that is true, yes - you have to disembark/dismount immediately, but its gets very hard to prove (especially if there is a financial arrangement, in which case she's just a whore belatedly changing the menu). And sometimes 'no' means' 'yes' in an ultimate rude thing situation - though don't tell a liboturd or feminist I said that.

----------


## DrAndy

> There must be some smoking gun (eg two black eyes)


she is from Guinea, so already has those




> those who declare he is guilty without knowing what that evidence is are just being mischievous trolls.


or stupid, or so reactionary as to be ludicrous

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I totally agree. There must be some smoking gun (eg two black eyes) that lead them to want to proceed. 
> 
> We don't know what that is yet, so those who declare he is guilty without knowing what that evidence is are just being mischievous trolls.


Good God man, what more evidence do you need? All you cheap cynics are the same - if you haven't seen it on You Tube or been tweeted on your little gay blackberry it hasn't happened.
You have the maid's testimony, the colleagues who witnessed her distress, the CCTV evidence of her fleeing the room, the forensic evidence confirming her injuries and the semen stains, the fact he fled the scene and tried to escape to a country from which he could not be extradited, the list of his previous assaults and attempted rapes on 17 occasions and, finally, he is a big French bastard with, no doubt, a smelly bottom.

Pretty clear cut to me.

----------


## koman

> he is a big French bastard with, no doubt, a smelly bottom.


I don' think that would be admissible in court... and if they try it, I'm quite sure the defence will object.. other than that, your case looks pretty good.... :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

"....it does seem implausible that a sober and drug free VIP (however  unsavoury or self-destructive) with aspirations to becoming Head of  State would risk everything on launching a full blown vicious anal  assault on a chambermaid, if she was wasn't in some way acquiescent at  the outset."

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

"Power is the great aphrodisiac."

-Henry A. Kissinger-

----------


## taxexile

> You have the maid's testimony, the colleagues who witnessed her distress, the CCTV evidence of her fleeing the room, the forensic evidence confirming her injuries and the semen stains,


your starting to sound like a bizarre oprah winfrey - miss marple mutation

open your eyes ffs.

none of that amounts to anything more than an agreed romp gone terribly wrong.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> this is meant to be the World News forum and is getting a little nonsensical


I agree with you "doc" so you should go back and edit the nonsense you've posted. 




> Do you mean that they are open to new evidence and can see what the truth might become, rather than judging everything from the beginning and maintaining a fixed view?


What I mean is... one or "two pet" posters as you refer to them were convinced it was a set up  from the start. So they were judging everything from the beginning and maintaining a fixed view and now of course they're not so sure!

As I previously and tactfully reminded *you*, *YOU* *SHOULD* *READ ALL THE THREAD* instead of jumping in half way through and of course posting nonsense with your flat feet in your mouth isn't a good idea either! :rofl: 




> he went the anal route


Like so many of your posts "pupa"! :rofl:

----------


## taxexile

> Oh dear, Tax, touched a bit of a nerve did we. Still, it perked you up a bit but seemingly to no avail.
> 
> Ahem, what is your difficulty in accepting that this man, irrespective of his status, is simply just another rapist like all the other rapists in the world who all share the same defective personality trait which compels them to overpower women by force? 
> 
> In their diseased minds rapists are not motivated by the need for sex but the desire for empowerment. It's quite simple really. DSK is a classic case of the brutish psychopath whose condition has no doubt deteriorated and this poor woman, fitting the pathology of his perverted mind, was simply in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> You of course cannot see this because, like so many folk conditioned by their own hierarchical precepts, you simply don't want to believe someone in his authoritative position could possibly act in the manner he did. It upsets the natural order of things for you and as such you feel threatened. Throw into the mix the typical post adolescent misogyny most men feel and hey presto! We have this thread.
> 
> The guy was extremely fortunate to get this far without his comeuppance but without his minders he is now undone.
> ...


he may very well be a rapist, we dont know yet.

we know that he is a serial seducer who like aggressive rough sex, thats all.

i will accept he is a rapist when the evidence proves it, its nothing to do with his status. i wont accept it on the word of the woman alone without more evidence.

i am not in awe of these pompous buffoons who supposedly rule over us,they are as crooked and as flawed as the rest of us, but you seem to be wallowing in schadenfreude over this, and taking on the role of spanish inquisition, kangaroo court and pistol packing petes lynch mob, all too ready to starch your underwear in anticipation of a conviction.

your view is as wide of the mark as those who say he couldnt have possibly have done it, it must be the cia and obama who set him up because of polanski and iraq.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> none of that amounts to anything more than an agreed romp gone terribly wrong.


Whether it was an agreed romp or not it appears she was in distress, I wonder why?  :Confused: 

Further to that *if* she changed her mind and *if* she said she NO and *if* she wasn't up for whatever it was she didn't want? 

As someone posted earlier NO means NO even if you are head of the IMF!

Personally I can't see the NYPD pushing this as far as they have if they're not 100% sure of their case. 

Unfortunately DSK appears to have a track record of assaulting women, if that's true then she was just another woman on the list that he assaulted, not complicated, no set up, and nothing strange about it either.

----------


## koman

> You have the maid's testimony, the colleagues who witnessed her distress, the CCTV evidence of her fleeing the room, the forensic evidence confirming her injuries and the semen stains,
> 			
> 		
> 
> your starting to sound like a bizarre oprah winfrey - miss marple mutation
> 
> open your eyes ffs.
> 
> none of that amounts to anything more than an agreed romp gone terribly wrong.


Tax, you would make a really crap lawyer.. :Smile: ... when a romp goes _terribly wrong_ how would you ever know for sure what was agreed to (or not) It's one word against another.  There is apparently clear evidence that violence was involved. That makes it, at the very least a violent sexual assault or aggravated assault.  It would not matter how it started out; a line was crossed that turns it into a violent crime. 

 If you strangle a hooker and kill her when you are humping her...thats a criminal act...she did not agree to being strangled and killed even if you paid her well in advance. Even with mitigating circumstances a violent sexual assault gets you jail time in the USA, unless you can plea bargin your way out. Thats why he is charged with so may different counts. Cover all the bases, so if you can't nail him on one, you can get him on another.  These guys tend to know a bit about this stuff you know...and they are working on home turf, playing by their rules.

----------


## DrAndy

> I agree with you "doc" so you should go back and edit the nonsense you've posted.


my nonsense stands; please tell me what is nonsense in your view

mind you, the vulgar nonsense you have posted has been cleaned up by the mods, very well done



> What I mean is... one or "two pet" posters as you refer to them


link to where I posted that!



> As I previously and tactfully reminded you, YOU SHOULD READ ALL THE THREAD instead of jumping in half way through and of course posting nonsense with your flat feet in your mouth isn't a good idea either!


don't show yourself to be more of a fool than people already know

I have been reading and posting in this thread from the start. If you think my posts are nonsense, I don't mind you saying so, but your ridiculous statements are enough to make any mod jail you

you are a tedious, vulgar and pathetic poster, but I am sure you think you are wonderful

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> none of that amounts to anything more than an agreed romp gone terribly wrong.
> 
> 
> Whether it was an agreed romp or not it appears she was in distress, I wonder why? 
> 
> Further to that *if* she changed her mind and *if* she said she NO and *if* she wasn't up for whatever it was she didn't want? 
> 
> ...


 
so what does that post actually say? does it say anything new? or is it just a mishmash of conjecture and speculation that other posters have already posted?

if you had read the thread all the way through, or if you had understood what you had read, you would not have posted any of that

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> so what does that post actually say? does it say anything new? or is it just a mishmash of conjecture and speculation that other posters have already posted?


I understand you're not good at understanding English "doc" so I'll explain what is says for you...slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Dohhhhhhhh.

*"No means NO" and there's NO such thing in law as an agreed romp going wrong.*

If that's too difficult for your pea brain to assimilate "doc" I respectfully suggest you go and see real "doctor" as the medication you're supposed to be taking isn't working! 

Thick or what?  :rofl:

----------


## taxexile

> Tax, you would make a really crap lawyer.....


you're probably right.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> my nonsense stands; please tell me what is nonsense in your view


As follows "doc" as follows....




> don't show yourself to be more of a fool than people already know I have been reading and posting in this thread from the start. If you think my posts are nonsense, I don't mind you saying so, but your ridiculous statements are enough to make any mod jail you you are a tedious, vulgar and pathetic poster, but I am sure you think you are wonderful


I won't bother to comment on your personal attack which incidentally contains absolutely nothing that can be linked with DSK's case reference this "*International News Thread*"!

What's "up doc" getting *hot under the collar* are we?  :rofl:

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> You have the maid's testimony, the colleagues who witnessed her distress, *the CCTV evidence of her fleeing the room, the forensic evidence confirming her injuries* and the semen stains, the fact he fled the scene and tried to escape to a country from which he could not be extradited, the list of his previous assaults and attempted rapes on 17 occasions and, finally, he is a big French bastard with, no doubt, a smelly bottom.
> 
> Pretty clear cut to me.


I would be interested to see the two items i've highlighted above if you have a link.

The rest are cirumstantial. Insofar as - if he didn't rape her then there was no 'scene' to flee.

----------


## DrAndy

> "No means NO" and there's NO such thing in law as an agreed romp going wrong.


oh, so your long winded post just boils down to something that is evident even to a 5 year old kid

fair enough

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> my nonsense stands; please tell me what is nonsense in your view
> 
> 
> As follows "doc" as follows....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
as usual you make a fool's error

I asked you to link me to something that I had posted that was nonsense, according to you

so you copied my post after that

couldn't you find anything before that?  seems not

the old Bald Rodney fools time

----------


## foreigner

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> You have the maid's testimony, the colleagues who witnessed her distress, *the CCTV evidence of her fleeing the room, the forensic evidence confirming her injuries* and the semen stains, the fact he fled the scene and tried to escape to a country from which he could not be extradited, the list of his previous assaults and attempted rapes on 17 occasions and, finally, he is a big French bastard with, no doubt, a smelly bottom.
> 
> Pretty clear cut to me.
> 
> 
> I would be interested to see the two items i've highlighted above if you have a link.
> ...


my thought exactly, I was unaware of any thing other than he said & she said! .. I've read most of the thread but I must admit I have not taken notes on the entire thread

if it is true that he chased a maid out into the hallway without clothes .. insane defense is obvious.
definitely not a demonstration of sanity.!

>>
I purchased my home from a doctor accused of rape, he needed quick cash for legal fees & this was a rent house.

Girl with a history of crying rape (her dad) .. accused him 3 days after a reputed 3 hole rape. her history & 'rap sheet' were not admissible
the fact that she came to his house at 2 am & he had been drinking (as usual), or that she did not immediately report it did not matter.
it was if he had tripped & jumped her on the street.

Head lines in the paper, lost his license for a period .. ended up losing his office & defaulting on rented equipment.
totally ruined his life 

doc did stand trial & was found not guilty .. do not recall seeing an announcement in the paper that he did not commit the rape.

_he may beat the case but he won't beat the ride_ ~ Rocky Hill (dusty Hill's brother) :cmn:

----------


## DrAndy

> I would be interested to see the two items i've highlighted above if you have a link.


I don't think there are links to those as they were something her lawyer said, I believe, or maybe the press

----------


## taxexile

> Head lines in the paper, lost his license for a period .. ended up losing his office & defaulting on rented equipment.
> totally ruined his life 
> 
> doc did stand trial & was found not guilty .. do not recall seeing an announcement in the paper that he did not commit the rape.


thats exactly why conclusions are not able to be reached yet.

although madame defarge and her band of tricoteuse would disagree.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> I would be interested to see the two items i've highlighted above if you have a link.
> 
> 
> I don't think there are links to those as they were something her lawyer said, I believe, or maybe the press


Gent - don't you think that perhaps the lawyer might be exaggerating to strengthen her case, or the Press might be passing on inaccurate hearsay?

Unless you've seen these two vital pieces of evidence, I don't see how you can say there is no need for a trial to prove his guilt.





> If you strangle a hooker and kill her when you are humping her...thats a  criminal act...she did not agree to being strangled and killed even if  you paid her well in advance.


What happens if the scenario is not so extreme. You are humping a hooker (whom you've already barfined) and she says 'ok stop'. Can you get a refund or take her to the Police under the Trades Description Act.

When I was a boy everyone used to quote the Trades Description Act...."I'll ave you under the Trades Description Act'. But you don't hear it anymore.

----------


## Thormaturge

> no, she was locked in the bathroom, tied up and gagged


Presumably she didn't allow him to gag her and lock her up without saying something.

He was also apparently naked.  A swift kick may have done the job.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> You have the maid's testimony, the colleagues who witnessed her distress, the CCTV evidence of her fleeing the room, the forensic evidence confirming her injuries and the semen stains,
> 			
> 		
> 
> your starting to sound like a bizarre oprah winfrey - miss marple mutation
> 
> open your eyes ffs.
> 
> none of that amounts to anything more than an agreed romp gone terribly wrong.


But that is simply idle speculation based on nothing more than a presumption on your part.

Let us look at it from the other perspective. What evidence do you have that this was a misunderstood romp and the maid was initially a willing accomplice?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				You have the maid's testimony, the colleagues who witnessed her distress, the CCTV evidence of her fleeing the room, the forensic evidence confirming her injuries and the semen stains,
> ...


That is irrelevant simply because she is not being charged with anything. 

There is no burden of proof that it was a romp.

There is for it being a rape. So i'm still interested to look at the evidence that you've mentioned you've seen.

----------


## taxexile

all hes got is the rear admirals favourite, seamen staines !!

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Gent - don't you think that perhaps the lawyer might be exaggerating to strengthen her case, or the Press might be passing on inaccurate hearsay?
> 
> Unless you've seen these two vital pieces of evidence, I don't see how you can say there is no need for a trial to prove his guilt.


The DA cannot exaggerate a case. He prosecutes an indictment that is supported by the evidence which the defence will naturally seek to discredit.

How the latter goes about that is the fun aspect of the forthcoming trial and one is really quite looking forward to it - I have quite a lot of experience in this field and do appreciate the techniques that can be employed.

 Nevertheless, no part of that indictment will go to trial unless there is sufficient evidence to support it. It's ultiimately pointless to do otherwise since any defence application worth its salt to have it struck out will succeed on direction of the judge.

As I have said earlier, DSK will be batting on a sticky wicket if his team try to demolish the maid's reputation and integrity. The temptation is there not least because if you do succeed in undermining just one part of her testimony one can cast doubt upon the credibility of the remainder. Forensics and circumstantial might indicate to a reasonable man certain guilt but juries are notorious for getting hooked on red herrings and will not shy from perverse verdicts. They too, like board members here, have been raised on Hollywood pap.

But if the gambit goes wrong then his chips are fried. The DA can introduce evidence going to his character and to my knowledge there have been at least two corroborated attempted rapes where the witnesses would be only too happy to testify. The other catalogue of instances of unwanted attention, gropings and offensive overtures now mount to double figures but even they have evidential value in establishing his character. Remember, it's not Perry Mason out there and in the final analysis it is for the jury to decide on the credibilty of testimony and the more it mounts up the easier it is for that jury to deliver.

Frankly, trials are largely a bore since most defendants are as guilty as sin and everyone concerned knows that but the game has rules in which one side tries to confound the jury while the other tells it the way it is but juries do love the notion of a drama even if there isn't one.

Believe me, DSK is as guilty as he is French. So who cares if he gets off or not? It doesn't alter the fact that his libertine reputation has been exposed as nothing more than a cloak for his sexual criminality.

Job done, I reckon. Lions 0 Christians 1.

Actually, I agree with Koman and would anticipate a plea - with the evidence against him he would have to be mad not to. But then he is French.....

----------


## Seekingasylum

> That is irrelevant simply because she is not being charged with anything. 
> 
> There is no burden of proof that it was a romp.
> 
> There is for it being a rape. So i'm still interested to look at the evidence that you've mentioned you've seen.


You miss the point and the purpose of this thread. What is your evidence that this was not an attempted rape. That is, in reality, how the jury will look at it despite the strictures from the judge not to do so.

Go on, give it a whirl.......bit tough, isn't it?

----------


## baldrick

> That is irrelevant simply because she is not being charged with anything.


it might be relevant that she has not been charged with prostitution

----------


## Thormaturge

> it might be relevant that she has not been charged with prostitution


Thankyou Baldrick, you have just filled in part of the puzzle for me.

The only way this all makes sense to me is the following.  It may not be what actually happened but it does seem to explain everything.

The Sofitel will not employ prostitutes as room maids: they will be fired if they are caught.   The Hotel manager will have a useful discreet sideline providing private escorts to the most wealthy clients.

So our room maid offers her services to DSK who accepts and a consensual sexual act follows.  Maybe DSK even likes things a tad rough.

DSK leaves, forgetting his mobile phone.

Someone shops the room maid who denies the act was consensual and maintains she was raped in order to save her job.  

DSK calls the hotel from the airport asking if he left his phone there and is told of the allegations, which he dismisses.

Police arrive at the airport.  DSK realises why they are arresting him and consequently does not need to ask why, and does not seem surprised.  He realises that not going through the Hotel Manager was a dumb move.

 It winds up coming down to her word against his.

As I say, this seems logical.  Whether it is what happened, we are probably never really going to ever know.

----------


## DrAndy

> It may not be what actually happened but it does seem to explain everything.





> we are probably never really going to ever know. __________________


what good fun you and the others are having!

speculating on what happened and why, with almost no real evidence

however, if a plea bargain is made, maybe we never will

or maybe she will sell her tale to the rags and we can all rejoice in her one-sided story

----------


## OhOh

Plea bargain, true justice at it's best

----------


## Seekingasylum

> The only way this all makes sense to me is the following. It may not be what actually happened but it does seem to explain everything.


I shouldn't give up your day job if I were you.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> 
>  
> The only way this all makes sense to me is the following. It may not be what actually happened but it does seem to explain everything.
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't give up your day job if I were you.


Oh go on, amuse us with your explanation, but I hope it doesn't involve Roswell.

----------


## Thormaturge

> what good fun you and the others are having!
> 
> .....
> 
> or maybe she will sell her tale to the rags and we can all rejoice in her one-sided story


I presume you are one of the "others"

----------


## taxexile

the gent



> of the forthcoming trial and one is really quite looking forward to it - I have quite a lot of experience in this field and do appreciate the techniques that can be employed.
> 
> 
> the gent





> The trial is irrelevant since his guilt is already established


 
 :Smile: 

gotta laugh at that.

surely even you,  an ex solicitors clerk i suspect, at the beck and call of your masters, running red ribboned briefs back and forth between the courtrooms, can come up with something better than those conflicting statements.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> 
>  
> 
> That is irrelevant simply because she is not being charged with anything. 
> 
> There is no burden of proof that it was a romp.
> 
> ...


Ok, (and I agree it is tough).

The evidence is - that he says its consensual in much the same way as 99.999999999% of intercourse is, and it was a hot-monkey-love-session, such as he has had in the past with other strangers who are either star-struck or capitvated by his charme.

He then goes on to say that do they seriously expect the jury to believe that a man of his prestige and his status would violently rape someone in broad daylight in a situation where he had no alibi.

I.e. his word against hers. 

But the burden of proof still then falls on the prosecution.

...So then it comes down to exactly what the forensic evidence shows (and it can't just be sperm stains) and the video of her running out of the room screaming 'IVE BEEN RAPED!'

----------


## Butterfly

I think the anal part is the thing that made her run away,

she speaks French so there was no misunderstanding about the duties,

like I said, the dispute is about how much and the options requested

what is strange is the over-reaction of the DA and the American justice system. As usual, completely at odds with due process and logic.

----------


## Thormaturge

> the video of her running out of the room screaming 'IVE BEEN RAPED!'


  DSK apparently chased her up the corridor earlier as she tried to flee.  He must be pretty fit for his age. The video isn't on Youtube yet.

  I am surprised nobody heard her screaming "rape" as he dragged her back into the room.  Just as I am surprised that he had time to get dressed and check out without the hotel security detaining him.

----------


## Butterfly

> I am surprised nobody heard her screaming "rape" as he dragged her back into the room. Just as I am surprised that he had time to get dressed and check out without the hotel security detaining him.


not only that, but management would have called and asked for an explanation before calling the police

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> I am surprised nobody heard her screaming "rape" as he dragged her back into the room. Just as I am surprised that he had time to get dressed and check out without the hotel security detaining him.
> 
> 
> not only that, but management would have called and asked for an explanation before calling the police


"Hello Mr Strauss Khan...this is the duty manager calling. We have one of our employees down here showing serious signs of distress, with her underwear all ripped and stained. She says you tried to fuck her in the ass and forced her to perform oral sex....would you mind dropping by the front desk before you check out. We just need you to tell us what really happened... :mid:  Thanks."

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> I am surprised nobody heard her screaming "rape" as he dragged her back into the room. Just as I am surprised that he had time to get dressed and check out without the hotel security detaining him.
> 
> 
> not only that, but management would have called and asked for an explanation before calling the police


That this silly little continental professes to be something of an investment guru probably tells us all what we need to know.

Probably has a smelly bottom, too.

----------


## baldrick

> not only that, but management would have called and asked for an explanation before calling the police


in america ? new york ?  I am surprised no one pulled out their concealed 45 and put holes into him at the first bonjour





> Probably has a smelly bottom, too.


with your penchant for aromatic posteriors , was it you that classified the stench of bovine flatulence for our dry nut consuming gerbil ?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> ...


Yes, you should never ask to borrow Butterfly's cellphone after he's kept it in the back pocket of his crimplene slacks.

----------


## khang

> what is strange is the over-reaction of the DA and the American justice system. As usual, completely at odds with due process and logic.


Butters, if it is "as usual", it can't be called strange, can it? 

But you're right, it is very usual for the yanks to overreact about anything having to do with sex crimes. You would have thought they would have learned their lesson when the US "justice" system tried to streamroll those three Duke Lacrosse players. Ironically, the tramp that falsely accused these players received no punishment. 

Merkins just seem to find it hard to look on females as anything but victims.

Duke lacrosse case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Seekingasylum

> The evidence is - that he says its consensual in much the same way as 99.999999999% of intercourse is, and it was a hot-monkey-love-session, such as he has had in the past with other strangers who are either star-struck or capitvated by his charme.


Problem is, dear boy, they all say that, don't they?

In much the same way a drugs mule when confronted with the evidence found in their baggage claim they didn't know it was there.

The jury can only apply their own common sense when weighing the evidence and given the wealth of it in favour of the victim they should return guilty verdicts. However, DSK may strike lucky during the selection process and get a jury more susceptible to the flights of fantasy so beloved of most members on this board.

The other limb of your defence, that a man of DSK's substance could not have been so stupid as to risk all etc., is not something I would run given the predatory sexual bullying DSK is renown for. And certainly, given the protection afforded him in France and by his IMF minders over the years to conceal his sickness, it would be quite reasonable to conclude that in attempting to rape the maid he was simply indulging his modus operandi in the belief that he was still immune from the consequences, as he has been for most of his public life. In short, it never occurred to DSK he was at risk. That's the trouble with your so called defence, it only works with decent people. 

Tax, have you got today's Mail on Sunday?

----------


## Norton

> it would be quite reasonable to conclude that in attempting to rape the maid he was simply indulging his modus operandi in the belief that he was still immune from the consequences, as he has been for most of his public life. In short, it never occurred to DSK he was at risk.


Does seem from what we see in the media, if it is to be believed, he has been protected. This would in turn have him believe there was no risk because in the past he did the same with impunity.

----------


## good2bhappy

Guilty or not guilty, what does it matter?
He has resigned and will not be running for office, fait accompli.
Time to move on.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> it might be relevant that she has not been charged with prostitution
> 
> 
> Thankyou Baldrick, you have just filled in part of the puzzle for me.
> 
> The only way this all makes sense to me is the following.  It may not be what actually happened but it does seem to explain everything.
> ...


My word you have a vivid imagination.

----------


## DrAndy

^^ exactly, all this pointless speculation is just equivalent to old fishwives standing on the corner yapping

----------


## harrybarracuda

> However, DSK may strike lucky during the selection process and get a  jury more susceptible to the flights of fantasy so beloved of most  members on this board.


The whole point of jury selection is to mitigate the risk of "luck" entering into it. Just as the prosecution won't want any KKK members on there, the defence will make sure there are no feminists (in fact, I'm sure they'd prefer it if there were no women at all).

----------


## BaitongBoy

Thot u were off to Portugal, fish wife!

----------


## DrAndy

tonight, darling

----------


## Norton

> all this pointless speculation is just equivalent to old fishwives standing on the corner yapping


Welcome to TD. The home of fishwifery. Or should it be fishwivery. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

yeah, but some fishwives are more equal than others

----------


## BaitongBoy

Yeah! I got 3 red blobs!

 :bananaman:

----------


## Thormaturge

> My word you have a vivid imagination.


Logical is the word most people use.

Your theory is?

----------


## Thormaturge

> Welcome to TD. The home of fishwifery. Or should it be fishwivery.


 Oh if you insist..

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> My word you have a vivid imagination.
> 
> 
> Logical is the word most people use.
> 
> Your theory is?


Why would I have a theory?

Do I sound like a law professor to you? Because you certainly don't, you sound like some kind of warped Petrocelli.

"Let me offer you another version of what happened that night".

Strewth, why don't you lob in an alien abduction, the maid being a CIA operative and David Icke's lizard men having a hand on the whole thing?

I suspect the evidence will win or lose this trial, and you don't even know what they've got. Logically, you wouldn't come up with such absurd speculation if you did.

 :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

^
 Ah so you are one of these people who sits on the fence criticising everyone else without any idea of what he is talking about.

 I get it now.  

 No doubt when we learn the entire story you will announce that you knew it all along.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
>  Ah so you are one of these people who sits on the fence criticising everyone else without any idea of what he is talking about.
> 
>  I get it now.  
> 
>  No doubt when we learn the entire story you will announce that you knew it all along.


Do you want me to give my opinion on his guilt, or on the outcome of the trial?

I'm happy to do that. But not to come out with stupid speculation on what may or may not have happened, based on half-truths and falsehoods. I'm sure the evidence will tell us that.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Do you want me to give my opinion on his guilt, or on the outcome of the trial?


Not unless there is some logical reasoning behind it.
That would be both stupid and ignorant.

----------


## DrAndy

fishwives

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want me to give my opinion on his guilt, or on the outcome of the trial?
> 
> 
> Not unless there is some logical reasoning behind it.
> That would be both stupid and ignorant.


Logic says that the fact that the Grand Jury found the evidence sufficient to take the case to trial suggest that they believe he could be guilty.

Past experience (OJ) suggests that, with some serious character assassination and psychological manipulation of the jury, his defence could get him off.

Look for a policeman involved in the case on video, caught using the phrase "Cheese eating surrender monkey" or similar.

----------


## Thormaturge

Logic also states that if someone "could" be guilty they "could " be innocent too.

----------


## DrAndy

breaking news: Fox news banner has just stated that the man charged with the rape on the hotel maid was, in fact, the twin of DSK

DSK has been on a trip to Jamaica and has just returned to find out he is in jail

it appears that DSK often used his twin to substitute for him in boring meetings

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Logic also states that if someone "could" be guilty they "could " be innocent too.


Implied by the fact that I said "could be", rather than "is", don't you think?
Duh.

----------


## DrAndy

gossips

----------


## harrybarracuda

> gossips


Oh dear, DrAndy is reduced to grunting one word comments....

----------


## DrAndy

grunt

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> ...


yawn !!

----------


## DrAndy

now now BF, don't yawn when theGents is pontificating

----------


## Boon Mee

> Guilty or not guilty, what does it matter?
> He has resigned and will not be running for office, fait accompli.
> Time to move on.


Not quite.

There's got to be some real payback here.  A nice deposit in the maid's bank account for suffering and a spell in the slammer with Big Bruce who'll make DSK his Biatach! :rofl:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Oh dear, DrAndy is reduced to grunting one word comments....


 
"arry" Don't knock the "doc" for one word comments, better that than the usual long wided inane drivel he likes to post!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> grunt


Sums you up perfectly "doc"! :rofl:

----------


## Thormaturge

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> 
> Logic also states that if someone "could" be guilty they "could " be innocent too.
> 
> 
> Implied by the fact that I said "could be", rather than "is", don't you think?
> Duh.


You did offer me your opinion.  

So your opinion is that he could be guilty or he could be innocent.

Glad you've thought it through.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> 
> 
> Guilty or not guilty, what does it matter?
> He has resigned and will not be running for office, fait accompli.
> Time to move on.
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> ...


Cellmate: "You wanna be the guy or the girl?".
DSK: "I think I better be the guy".
Cellmate: "OK, well come over here and suck your momma's dick".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> ...


Sorry, I'll phrase it clearly for you.

I think he's guilty. but I think they'll tear the evidence up enough to get reasonable doubt and he'll walk.

Unless there is a smoking gun we don't know about.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> So your opinion is that he could be guilty or he could be innocent.


"Thormaturge" unlike you to cross swords with "arry" and I think "arry" has been playing the devils advocate nore than "thegent" has.

Despite what that wanker the "doc" posts many of us agree that he may be either (Innocent or Guilty)...but this guy (DSK not doc) has an appalling track record and he's only escaped being exposed only because of the outdated French privacy laws.

I've read many articles re DSK and I certainly wouldn't want a man like him to be PM or hold any senior position in the UK government !  :St George: 

Despite "pupa" yawning he's another Beligie / French nutter and the "docs" out of the same mould.

Sooooooooo.........imagine putting the two together (pupa and doc) they wouldn't reach a decision and they couldn't possibly understand or make a salient point between them!  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I think translated from L'Express:






> The next hearing will be held June 6 DSK, as an accused should  plead guilty or not guilty to seven counts against him. If he pleads  guilty, there was no trial. And if he pleads not guilty, as his lawyers  have suggested, then a trial will be initiated.
>  DSK could also seek  an agreement with the law. This would imply that he pleads guilty to at  least one of the counts in exchange for a sentence less than 74 years in  prison he faces. If he pleads not guilty on June 6, “it is  unlikely that the date of commencement is announced” the day, think  Jonaki Randolph, professor at New York Law School.  “Chances are it is still in New York in a year 
>   Counsel for both parties will prepare for trial testimony by  crossing , analyzing traces of DNA, blood, saliva or semen at the scene  of the alleged assault, and information about surveillance cameras and  magnetic key rooms of the Sofitel.
>  “It is a matter of high rank, it  could be that justice proceeds more rapidly”, said Randolph Jonaki, but  he says “Chances are he is still here (New York, ed) in a year. ” DSK  has decided not to run in the primaries socialists. From a categorical denial to consensual sex, lawyers for Dominique Strauss-Kahn’s theory have several cards to launder.  “The cases of sexual assault are very difficult to prove. One major  reason is that very rarely witnessed,” said Brenda Smith, a professor at  the Faculty of Law, American University in Washington. Even if  the complainant’s lawyers have evidence that there was oral sex, as  stated in the indictment, it must then prove that the act was forced.  What is more difficult to establish beyond a “reasonable doubt”.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I think he's guilty. but I think they'll tear the evidence up enough to get reasonable doubt and he'll walk.


"arry" I know you're experienced enough to understand that in any court (especially the US) the result often depends on how much you can afford to pay for your defence and that in can go the right way or the wrong way based on money. (OJ was a perfect example of the Yanks criminal justice system).

Saying that if the maid is what she's reported to be (i.e. straight and honest) then they're gonna have their work cut out getting him off. 

Personally, I'm guessing they'll accept a plea bargain, but that's only my guess.

(For the benefit of that wanker the "doc" IT'S A GUESS OK, I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE EVIDENCE THEY HAVE OR WILL PRODUCE IN COURT).

My personal oppinion based only on DSK's track record and what I've read is... *he jumped her, like the rabbid seducer he is!*

And unless his defence can destroy the maid in court he's going to do some time inside!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> "arry" I know you're experienced enough to understand that in any court  (especially the US) the result often depends on how much you can afford  to pay for your defence and that in can go the right way or the wrong  way based on money. (OJ was a perfect example of the Yanks criminal  justice system).


You'll also find I mentioned it earlier in the thread.

When Mark Furman was heard saying this (after denying under oath that he had): "Yeah we work with niggers and gangs. You can take one of these niggers,  drag 'em into the alley and beat the shit out of them and kick them.  You can see them twitch. It really relieves your tension." it basically cast doubt on every piece of evidence he collected, most of which was critical to the trial.

Shouldn't be hard to find a 'Merkin who worked on DSK's case who doesn't like the French. 

 :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> And unless his defence can destroy the maid in court he's going to do some time inside!


Interesting. Remember Mike Tyson getting 6 yrs. (approximately), even though the young woman willingly accompanied him inside?

----------


## OhOh

Selection of new IMF head should be open, transparent: IMFC

_"WASHINGTON, May 21 (Xinhua) -- The International Monetary and Financial Committee (IMFC), the policy advisory body of the International Monetary Fund (IMF), on Saturday called for an "open, transparent and merit-based" process in selecting a new IMF head.

"The selection process for a new Managing Director has begun. The challenges we face are pressing, and an early conclusion to the selection process will be advantageous," IMFC Chairman Tharman Shanmugaratnam said in a statement.

"It is also imperative that the process be open, transparent and merit-based, so as to ensure the selection of a highly capable candidate, with the qualities needed to engage with a broad group of stake-holders internationally and sustain the Fund's active and effective role in global economic management," the statement added.

The IMFC, comprising finance ministers and central bank governors, is the primary advisory body of the IMF Board of Governors and deliberates on the principal policy issues facing the IMF.

Former IMF Managing Director Dominique Strauss-Kahn resigned earlier this week after he was accused of sexually assaulting a hotel maid in New York. John Lipsky now serves as acting Managing Director of the Washington-based financial agency."_

If the selection is based on "merit" surely the choice is between a Canadian or a Chinese IMF MD. The only two countries which prepared for the last financial debacle. Let me know if their are other countries considered to have shown any forethought.

Is this what France, UK, Israel and the US "planned" for or is it the same lack of planning the "west" displayed when instigating the Iraq, Afghanistan and Libyan wars.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Interesting. Remember Mike Tyson getting 6 yrs. (approximately), even though the young woman willingly accompanied him inside?


Yes "Desiree Washington" not sure but I thiought he got ten years? anyway yes he was convicted by jury and later he became a muzzie.

DSK has one *big* problem and although I'm not sure I think his history with women and his reputation as the "Great Seducer" can be brought in by the prosecution, not sure?

I've just looked up Tyson's case and...

*"As part of its case, the prosecution documented Tyson's history of problems with attractive young women".*

But that was in a different state so can't be sure they can introduce his previous behaviour in New York State? 

"arry" might know more about this?

p.s. Nice Reds by the way, but don't tell "pupa" or "toomy" they don't like Reds!  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> Interesting. Remember Mike Tyson getting 6 yrs. (approximately), even though the young woman willingly accompanied him inside?
> 
> 
> Yes "Desiree Washington" not sure but I thiought he got ten years? anyway yes he was convicted by jury and later he became a muzzie.
> 
> DSK has one *big* problem and although I'm not sure I think his history with women and his reputation as the "Great Seducer" can be brought in by the prosecution, not sure?
> 
> ...


Pre-trial motions to decide what evidence can and cannot be introduced may take as long as the trial itself...




> Pre trial motions are motions that are made before the actual trial. After the preliminary hearing and before a trial, the   prosecutor and the defense team appear before the criminal court judge and make pretrial motions. These motions can be for   varied reasons like certain evidence should be kept out of the trial or  that certain persons must or cannot testify, or that   the case should be dismissed altogether etc. Example of a pre-trial motion is a motion to suppress evidence. A motion to   suppress may be made to exclude a confession that the defendant alleges that he or she signed without reading his Miranda   rights.


And it also allows for a Pitchess motion:




> The name "Pitchess" comes from a 1974 California Supreme Court case, _Pitchess vs. Superior Court_,  which is now part of the California Evidence Code. In the Pitchess  ruling, the Court mandated that a defendant should be entitled to any  information that is relevant to their defense. The arresting officers  personnel file may contain information that supports a defendants claim  that the officer engaged in misconduct in the past. Common complaints  include racial bias, excessive force, false arrest, planting evidence,  discrimination or harassment, or criminal conduct on the part of the  arresting officer.
>  The most common reasoning behind the request for personnel records  involves officer dishonesty. This may include allegations that the  officer filed a false police report, used improper tactics, such as  illegal or non-approved methods of attaining evidence, or physically  abused or threatened the defendant.


I think that's federal now, but I'm not absolutely certain.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> p.s. Nice Reds by the way, but don't tell "pupa" or "toomy" they don't like Reds!


Thanks, Rodney! Just can't seem to shed 'em!
'Effing fishwives!

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I think that's federal now, but I'm not absolutely certain.


Thanks for that "arry" and I reckon any pre trial motions in this one (if there is a trial that is?) will be a long winded affair.

I'm guessing but in view of DSK's "standing" his defence will go all out to discredit police, the maid and any witnesses, it's going to be play dirty. 

Isn't it strange how the french, Italians, Spanish, Portuguese etc. etc. etc. despite their legendary reputation with women so very often behave simply like pigs! 

"Grunt"!  :rofl:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> "Grunt"!


Sounds like "Andy" again!

 :mid:

----------


## koman

[quote=The Bold Rodney;1764234
I'm guessing but in view of DSK's "standing" his defence will go all out to discredit police, the maid and any witnesses, it's going to be play dirty. 

[/quote]

It was reported on France 24 this evening that DHK has hired a "team" of private dectectivs to investigate the maid...dig up anything from her past that would discredit her and no doubt try to make her look like a complete whore.  No wonder women are reluctant to report these things...

In any case those who think_ his_ past episodes are not indicative of guilt can not very well turn around and say that anything the maid has done in the past makes _her_ less credible.  I would think that depending on what evidence is available from the "event" itself, anything from the past may be irrevelant to either side; so DHK may be wasting his money.

 Again, you have to wonder why he and his defence lawyers are going to such lengths to attempt character assassination on a chamber maid if he is really as innocent as he claims.  Forensic evidence is still being studied...stories are still being developed and fine tuned...lawyers are working 16 hour days...at $1,000+ an hour; dwelling on small details, and of course reading TD for all the answers. :Smile:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Nice fan club you have there "arry".
 :rofl:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> It was reported on France 24 this evening that DHK has hired a "team" of private dectectivs to investigate the maid...


If you were being set up, wouldn't you?

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> "Grunt"!
> 
> 
> Sounds like "Andy" again!


DrAndy to you

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> 
>  
> It was reported on France 24 this evening that DHK has hired a "team" of private dectectivs to investigate the maid...
> 
> 
> If you were being set up, wouldn't you?


I don't recall OJ being "set up", but I do remember his defence setting up Mark Furman.

So the answer to that is that discrediting your accuser and witnesses can be a successful ploy whether you're guilty or not.

The idea is introduce "reasonable doubt" remember.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> ...


Oh, no. The little man is back.
No offence, Fwit!

 :mid:

----------


## Seekingasylum

It seems DNA evidence has now corroborated the Beast left his filthy muck stains all over the poor victim. 

Of course, the only defence left available to him, that she consented, is the one he and his cohorts have been peddling the past while. But quite why a woman who allegedly consented should emerge from what she claims to have been enforced captivity in such great distress and give an immediate and graphic account of unsolicited sexual depravity seems to have escaped the defence team and quite few idiots on this board.

I suspect even the most challenged of juries would ask the same question.

The guy is a croque monsieur.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It seems DNA evidence has now corroborated the Beast left his filthy muck stains all over the poor victim. 
> 
> Of course, the only defence left available to him, that she consented, is the one he and his cohorts have been peddling the past while. But quite why a woman who allegedly consented should emerge from what she claims to have been enforced captivity in such great distress and give an immediate and graphic account of unsolicited sexual depravity seems to have escaped the defence team and quite few idiots on this board.
> 
> I suspect even the most challenged of juries would ask the same question.
> 
> The guy is a croque monsieur.


We've already had some absurd theories on this board, viz:

- She balked at taking it up the Gary Glitter
- She was hooking on the side and someone grassed her up.

Should be an interesting defence, for sure.

Of more interest are any injuries to her.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> If you were being set up, wouldn't you?


 :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Cujo

> It seems DNA evidence has now corroborated the Beast left his filthy muck stains all over the poor victim.


The question is, did he leave anything else? like bruises? Or a bruised ego?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> It seems DNA evidence has now corroborated the Beast left his filthy muck stains all over the poor victim. 
> 
> 
> The question is, did he leave anything else? like bruises? Or a bruised ego?


Ah yes, another defence ploy: "He wouldn't pay what she was asking so she decided to cry rape".

----------


## The Bold Rodney

*It appears some french people have sympathy for the maid.* 

(Reuters) - A small group of French activists have organized an Internet campaign to send roses to the woman who has accused former IMF head Dominique Strauss-Kahn of attempting to rape her in New York.

At Affaire DSK : Une rose pour Oph, well-wishers are invited to "Offer a rose to Ophelia," a nickname for the 32-year-old chambermaid who has accused Strauss-Kahn of attacking her.

Her claims and his subsequent arrest last week set off an international firestorm, prompting the prominent economist's resignation from the IMF and dashing his hopes of running for the French presidency in 2012.

French feminists have accused public figures and the media of showing more concern for Strauss-Kahn than the maid -- whose accusations that he locked her in a bathroom and forced himself on her -- have led to charges of a criminal sexual act, attempted rape and unlawful imprisonment.

"Dear Ophelia, a rose to forgive us for not thinking enough of you," reads the statement on the website, which has attracted enough clicks since its launch Saturday to send some 400 roses to the woman, who is in protective custody in New York.

"We have talked a lot about our countryman, his detention, his emotions, and not enough about yours. That's why, without presuming a ruling yet to be handed down and respecting the presumption of innocence, we send you these flowers," it says.

Saturday, hundreds of protesters demonstrated in Paris against what they said was a flood of misogynist commentary from public figures. [nLDE74K069]
The website's organizers -- a small group of political activists with libertarian views called "Les Liberaux" -- will send the roses to the office of the woman's lawyer at the end of the week. The website clicks are free, and all costs will be assumed by the organizers.

Businessman and attorney Didier Salavert, one of the group's members, said that at stake in the Strauss-Kahn affair is the voice of the individual against more powerful interests.

"Power in France is very clannish," he said. "Where is the freedom of speech here?"

*I wonder if DSK's been receiving roses?*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## blue

according to fox news-he's got  bruises too

When she pushed him away and ran toward the  door, she slipped on a newspaper bag on the floor and fell to her knees.  Thats when Strauss-Kahn came up behind her and forced her to perform  oral sex, sources said.
  The maid finally escaped from her alleged  attacker by pushing him into the sharp edge of an armoire in the hotel  suite. Sources said the Frenchman has a gash on his back where he hit  the armoire. 

Read more: EXCLUSIVE: Strauss-Kahn Told Maid &#39;Don

armoire
that's a big word .....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> according to fox news-he's got  bruises too
> 
> When she pushed him away and ran toward the  door, she slipped on a newspaper bag on the floor and fell to her knees.  Thats when Strauss-Kahn came up behind her and forced her to perform  oral sex, sources said.
>   The maid finally escaped from her alleged  attacker by pushing him into the sharp edge of an armoire in the hotel  suite. Sources said the Frenchman has a gash on his back where he hit  the armoire. 
> 
> Read more: EXCLUSIVE: Strauss-Kahn Told Maid 'Don
> 
> armoire
> that's a big word .....


Cupboard ennit.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> armoire that's a big word .....


It is for some people!

Saying that I wonder if he was actually hiding in the "Armoire" with his weapon in hand waiting to jump out on the maid?  :Confused:

----------


## blue

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
>  that's a big word .....
> 
> 
> It is for some people!
> 
> Saying that I wonder if he was actually hiding in the "Armoire" with his weapon in hand waiting to jump out on the maid?


you think  before he hid in the   armoire
he spread  le journal on the floor knowing the maid would slip ?

----------


## Boon Mee

> quite few idiots on this board.


It's infested with them...

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> you think before he hid in the armoire he spread le journal on the floor knowing the maid would slip ?


I think the way this case is being reported there's a very good chance DSK's going to get nailed in court or at very least be forced to make a plea bargain.

For various reasons as follows...

DSK's track record with women "the great seducer" don't make me laugh he buys services from prostitutes and if really was a "great seducer" he wouldn't have to resort to that. He's a depraved arrogant ugly prick with too much power.

Two other female Sofitel staff are reported to have said DSK invited them to his room and that they politely declined his offer. 

It's reported that DSK was in his room after his checkout time has expired and he had no good reason to be there. 

It's reported that prior to the maid entering his room a male member of the Sofitel staff had checked the room and that he believed the room was empty.

It's reported that DSK may have been hiding in the room and waiting for the maid to enter the room.

It's reported that he uddenly appeared completely naked and grabbed the maids breasts and then tried to drag her down a corridor into the bedroom. 

It's reported the maid living in the Bronx in an apartment block reserved solely for people with HIV isn't correct and is considered to have been an attempt to smear her character. 

It's reported the maid is a devout muslim and a good mother and that she also has an exemplary employment history with the Sofitel.

Of course at this time this is all media hearsay but should these individuals testify in court what do you think a jury would make of it?

As far as my reference to him hiding in the "armoir" or yours re him spreading the journal on the floor for her to slip on, personally I really don't think it matters a jot. 

But all the claptrap that's been written about a CIA / Obama etc. etc. plot to trap DSK is looking more and more fanciful by the hour let alone the day!

Saying that you have idiots who will insist he was framed by the CIA / Obama etc. etc. untill their *"blue"* in the face but somehow I don't think that's going to hold water in court! 

If all or any of the above is true  it's not looking good for the "Fat Arrogant Frog" and no I don't think he spread the journal purposely for her to slip on so he could try and stick his cock down her throat. 

*Only a complete fucking idiot from "Yorky Land" would suggest that let alone think it!*

----------


## Butterfly

^ time to take your meds TBR, you are having another episode  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ time to take your meds TBR, you are having another episode


Butters, lend him some of your Xanax. You must have plenty, you're on a big enough dose.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> time to take your meds TBR, you are having another episode


God "pupa" you're quick off the "drivel" mark tonight...and how are the conspiracy nutters tonight? you and "toomy" having an early night in together are you?  :rofl: 

You wouldn't care to point out what's wrong re the media reports to date about your friend DSK would you? 

No of course you wouldn't you're English reading skills aren't good at all!  :rofl:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Another interesting development, and perhaps quite telling of the increasing desperation of the Beast and his acolytes, is the report that the poor victim's impoverished family in Guinea has been approached and offered a large bribe in order to bring pressure on her not to proceed against him.

That and the further evidence leaked by the police of blood stained sheets.

Now, just what was it that made the more gormless of our brethren think that there was more to this than met the eye?

Quite clearly only a buffoon, a misogynist, a deranged fantasist or possibly a silly little continental with a smelly bottom could possibly believe this was not a straightforward case of attempted rape by a filthy, sociopathic, French freak.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh bless, the filth is flying, and this is from a year ago:

DSK is a [at][at][at][at]

I won't bother editing that... there's more:




> Less than three  weeks ago, Dominique Strauss-Kahn sat down in a Paris restaurant for an  off-the-record lunch with two journalists from the daily Libération. The  IMF chief outlined the three biggest personal hurdles in his relentless  campaign to become president of France: "Money, women and being a Jew."
>   He started with women. "Yes I like women, so what?" he asked. "For  years, there's been talk of photos of a giant orgy, but I've never seen  them come out," he added, challenging his opponents to produce  long-rumoured pictures of a night at a posh swingers' club dating back  decades. He said he had warned President Nicolas Sarkozy (while they  stood side by side at the urinals of the gents during a recent  international summit) to stop smearing him over his private life.  Strauss-Kahn then volunteered to the journalists a hypothetical example  of something that could bring him down: "A woman raped in a parking lot  who is promised half a million euros to make up her story."
>   Before Strauss-Kahn's opponents began throwing what one socialist  described as "stink bombs" at him, he was keen to present himself as the  victim of a potentially ruthless campaign.
>   Everyone in French political and media circles knew Strauss-Kahn's  achilles heel was his attitude to women. Even his closest political  allies admitted he was an inveterate seducer, an unashamed libertine.  But what makes the scandal new and unprecedented in a presidential race  is the crossing of the line to sexual violence, attempted rape and  brutal assault.
>   Strauss-Kahn denies the charges, and his allies call him a seducer  without the "profile of a rapist". But if, as the extreme-right Marine  Le Pen affirms, all of Paris had long been abuzz with talk of his  "rather pathological relationship" with women, why wasn't Strauss-Kahn  pulled up on it before in France? He had already been chastised by the  IMF over one affair with a junior in 2008.
>   It raises the uncomfortable question in the French media and politics  of two parallel worlds: what is printed, and what is behind it, gossip,  and what must officially remain "unsaid".
>   Consensual extramarital sex is a non-story in France, part of the  right to a private life protected by fearsome libel and privacy laws.  Having a mistress, philandering, even routinely propositioning  journalists have been brushed aside for countless political figures.  "How many senior male French politicians aren't either a groper, a  cheater, a charmer or a serial seducer? And it goes right to the top of  the political class," sighed one news editor. "France is still a kind of  monarchy that kept the aristocratic morals of the 18th century. The  lord of the manor has a right to the women; the king has his  mistresses." If more allegations against Strauss-Kahn come to light and  lead to criminal charges, it will call into question a taboo in France  about speaking out.
>   Tristane Banon, the novelist and journalist is, according to her  lawyer, preparing to go to police alleging Strauss-Kahn sexually  assaulted her in 2002. Her mother, Anne Mansouret, a senior Socialist  figure, said that she advised her daughter not to file a lawsuit at the  time because Strauss-Kahn was a politician with a bright future, as well  as a friend of the family. But she said that even the fact that her  daughter later spoke out publicly about the attack on TV had left her  "traumatised" by the subsequent "harassment" in her professional life  over having dared to speak out.
>   Her mother suggested there was a kind of "invisible barrier" put up  on her work projects, as if media bosses and publishers feared the  consequences of "what she could reveal". Strauss-Kahn's spokesman has  previously denied the claim, and said Banon had invented the allegation  to generate publicity for herself.
> ...

----------


## Lambik

"_... a buffoon, a misogynist, a deranged fantasist or  possibly a silly little continental with a smelly bottom ........... a  filthy, sociopathic, French freak."_

-thegent-

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I may be wrong, but I get the impression you not like  D.S.K.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Looks like DSK's defence team have found the family of the victim in Guinea. They've offered the family money to influence the victim to retract her accusation.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Wouldn't you know it, DSK has hired Ben Brafman onto his defence team. Brafman defended Michael Jackson on child molestation charges.

Good experience getting guilty sex offenders acquitted then.

Nice one.

 :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

Yeah maybe they can smuggle him to Europe and cut his dick off, once healed up he can return to the US and claim rape was impossible  :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

he is innocent, consensual sex is not illegal in the US, at least not yet

----------


## Cujo

> *Dominique Strauss-Kahn moved to 'luxurious' New York townhouse* 
> 
> * Dominique Strauss-Kahn has been moved to a four-bedroom townhouse in Manhattan    where he will remain under house arrest as he awaits trial in his sexual    assault case.  * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dominique Strauss-Kahn moved to 'luxurious' New York townhouse - Telegraph

----------


## harrybarracuda

> he is innocent, consensual sex is not illegal in the US, at least not yet


He isn't charged with "consensual sex".

Duh.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The former IMF boss and French presidential contender was seen smiling as he    got into a grey sport utility vehicle under tight security.


They must be smuggling high class hookers in so he can fulfill his rape fantasies.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> he is innocent, consensual sex is not illegal in the US, at least not yet


"pupa" I'd like to be able to post that your stupidity is breath taking, however it isn't, it's like listening to a tap running...boringgggggggggggggggggggg and inane!

----------


## Boon Mee

> *Dominique Strauss-Kahn moved to 'luxurious' New York townhouse* 
> 
> * Dominique Strauss-Kahn has been moved to a four-bedroom townhouse in Manhattan    where he will remain under house arrest as he awaits trial in his sexual    assault case.  * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a pic:





More  here

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Dominique Strauss-Kahn moved to 'luxurious' New York townhouse Dominique Strauss-Kahn has been moved to a four-bedroom townhouse in Manhattan where he will remain under house arrest as he awaits trial in his sexual assault case.


Wonder if his "maid" has been afforded similar accomodation while she waits for the trial? ::chitown::

----------


## BaitongBoy

^   His 'lily' pad comes with a guesthouse for the maid...

----------


## superman

> Wouldn't you know it, DSK has hired Ben Brafman onto his defence team. Brafman defended Michael Jackson on child molestation charges.


Isn't he the lawyer that got Stevie Wonder a driving license ?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Quote: Originally Posted by harrybarracuda Wouldn't you know it, DSK has hired Ben Brafman onto his defence team. Brafman defended Michael Jackson on child molestation charges. Isn't he the lawyer that got Stevie Wonder a driving license ?


Not only did he get him his driving licence, he personally taught him to drive but only because his friend Jackson voluteered to babysit his kids during "lesson" times!

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Defense lawyers for Dominique Strauss-Kahn are alleging that the hotel maid who accused him of a sex attack has "credibility" problems.

In a letter to Manhattan District Attorney Cyrus Vance, the lawyers said they now have "substantial information" that could derail the prosecution's case.
Defense lawyers Benjamin Brafman and William Taylor declined to give further details. The maid's attorneys did not return calls seeking comment.

"We could now release substantial information that in our view would seriously undermine the quality of this prosecution and also gravely undermine the credibility of the complainant in this case," the lawyers wrote.

Assistant DA Joan Illuzzi-Orbon said in a response letter that prosecutors were "troubled that you chose to inject into the public record your claim that you possess information that might negatively impact the case and 'gravely' undermine the credibility of the victim."

Dominique Strauss-Kahn's New Digs 





 
WATCH Dominique
Strauss-Kahn's New Digs 



VIDEO: Strauss-Kahn Arrives at Luxury Home 





 
WATCH VIDEO: Strauss-Kahn
Arrives at Luxury Home 



More Multimedia 
"We are aware of no such information," she added. "If you really do possess the kind of information you suggest that you do, we trust you will forward it immediately to the District Attorney's Office."

NYPD Commissioner Ray Kelly has called the woman's story "credible."  Sources familiar with the case also say DNA found on the maid's shirt matches a DNA sample from Strauss-Kahn.

Strauss-Kahn is accused of attempting to rape the maid in the Sofitel hotel.
The allegations about the maid's story were raised in a broader letter where defense lawyers complained about leaks to the news media from inside the investigation.

The lawyers complained police are providing reporters with information about the timeline of the alleged attack and results of "scientific tests" that in their view could prejudice a jury.

The lawyers said they would consider complaining directly to the court if the leaks don't stop. 

Meanwhile, the alleged victim has hired two more lawyers to assist her.

Veteran civil rights lawyer Norman Siegal and former federal prosecutor Kenneth Thompson will now team up with attorney Jeffrey Shapiro amid the intense scrutiny the case is getting.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Apart from other issues, the likely identity of the next IMF head was on everyone’s lips, writes *RUADHÁN MAC CORMAIC* 

AS WORLD leaders played out the rituals of international summitry in Deauville over the past two days – grinning for family photographs, making awkward small talk across language barriers and skipping from one global problem to another – it was hard not to feel the ghost of one high-profile absentee hanging over the seaside town.

This G8 summit was expected to be Dominique Strauss-Kahn’s last major engagement as head of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) before his anticipated resignation next month to contest the French socialist party’s presidential primary. One of the intriguing subplots was to have been the tussle for ascendancy between him and President Nicolas Sarkozy, the man he would challenge for the Élysée Palace next year.

Instead, Strauss-Kahn was under house arrest in New York preparing to defend himself against charges of sexual assault and attempted rape.

His resignation came just before, not after, the summit, and his political ambitions are in shreds.

*Sarkozy had kept a studied silence on l’affaire DSK until yesterday, when he was asked by a journalist whether it had embarrassed France.*

*“I didn’t know Dominique Strauss-Kahn was representing France,” Sarkozy shot back.*

*After pausing, he remarked that the case was so “sad” that political leaders would do well to “take a step back” and keep their counsel. “Frankly, extremely shocking things have been said,” he added, without elaborating, and moved on.*

Strauss-Kahn may have cast a shadow over Deauville, but the race to find his successor is already approaching the final stretch, if the public declarations of support for Christine Lagarde are a reliable gauge.

The appointment was not officially on the agenda, but it came up repeatedly on the margins. Lagarde already has the support of the major EU capitals, and European officials were briefing yesterday that she is already virtually unbeatable – an impression that gained ground when Sarkozy hinted American support was likely to follow.

“I am not Obama’s spokesman and it’s not for me to announce his decision,” Sarkozy said after meeting the US president. But he had listened to Hillary Clinton’s tribute to Lagarde on Thursday, he said, and “I have trouble imagining that they’re not in agreement.” Just as encouraging for Lagarde were reports from Russia quoting prime minister Vladimir Putin saying her candidacy was “completely acceptable” and “very serious”.

*The French president was in noticeably good humour yesterday. With his summit having gone smoothly, Strauss-Kahn out of the picture and Lagarde manoeuvred into pole position to succeed him, it wasn’t hard to see why.*

DSK should have kept it in his trousers inpsite of a CIA / Obama plot trapping him  into raping a maid, encouraging him in fucking expensive prostitutes and generally leading a high life of debauchery!  :mid:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Funny how a supposedly "middle of the road" party and president like the US and Obama would support a right wing candidate like that french bitch - oh wait, the US democrats aren't really middle of the road now are they? They are as Milton Friedmanesque as any right-wing nutjob government anywhere in the world..

Time to take the gloves off folks. Because if you don't, they'll pull them off for you - and then slap you in the face with them - laughing the whole time of course.

----------


## Mid

> Apart from other issues, the likely identity of the next IMF head was on everyone’s lips, writes RUADHÁN MAC CORMAIC


Links are _de rigueur_ in news .

In absence of DSK, Lagarde permeates Deauville - The Irish Times - Sat, May 28, 2011

----------


## koman

Surely it would be totally appropriate to have a French woman head up the IMF 
The IMF after all is an equal opportunity employer and a French man has already had a turn.. :mid:     A French woman can just as easily handle the transfer of large sums of money from countires that have run out of money to other countries that have run out of money a bit more... :mid:   Re-distribution of debt is surely just as fair as re-distribution of wealth?

----------


## Butterfly

Lagarde is going to be the next IMF chief,

she has a serious pending lawsuit against her in France, so she needs to get out ASAP

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Lagarde is going to be the next IMF chief,
> 
> she has a serious pending lawsuit against her in France, so she needs to get out ASAP


No she doesn't. It's going ahead with our without her, and a decision will be made on June 10th, according to Bloomberg.

Lagarde Faces Legal Hurdle to Top IMF Post From 1993 Dispute - Bloomberg

----------


## Mid

*Keep your paws off, Monsieur Strauss-Kahn*
Jack Bremer
  JUNE 1, 2011


_Every so often, a picture is worth a thousand words. Heres one..._
Photograph: International Monetary Fund/ Stephen Jaffe 
    Not that anyone's suggesting anything of  course, given that a man is innocent until proved guilty, but a  wonderful picture is doing the rounds which must, if there is   any justice, be shared. 

    It shows the infamous French swordsman *Dominique Strauss-Kahn* meeting President Barack Obama and his wife Michelle Obama during the G20 summit in Pittsburgh in 2009. 

    Researchers are right now seeking to ascertain whether the president  was speaking in French or English when he said words to the effect of,  "Keep your hands to yourself, Monsieur!"  

thefirstpost.co.uk

----------


## Cujo

DSK does seem to have a thing for those black chicks.
I wonder if he stuck it in Mrs Obamas asshole.

----------


## OhOh

STRAUSS-KAHN EXCLUSIVE: NO FORENSIC EVIDENCE OF ATTEMPTED RAPE | The Slog




_"DA’s political ambitions a factor: but is he holding the right cards?
Now that Christine Lagarde has the IMF job in the bag, it’s been interesting to observe an increasing number of leaks from ‘people close to the IMF’. The Slog was the fortunate recipient of one such leak over the weekend, with support from another  source close to the DSK legal team.

This seems to  reflect the Strauss-Kahn trend in mainstream US media. The New York Times this morning carries a long analysis (well worth a read if you have the time) which also refers to IMF sources. And some studied leaking was being undertaken by Dominic Strauss-Kahn’s legal team over the weekend. Several US papers and confidential sources are claiming to ‘know’ that DSK will plead not guilty (hardly news), he will say a biased environment was created by the unwarranted nature of his arrest (correct), and the dual focus of the defence will be (a) to discredit Nafissatou Diallo and (b) say the sex was consensual.

The Slog knew all this a week ago. But now I have learned that the forensics in the case – beyond the maid’s uniform – are supportive of the defence, not the prosecution. It struck me as odd two weeks ago when Assistant DA Artie McConnell made a big deal about the DNA on the uniform (presumably spermatozoa) but then remained resolutely quiet about the rest of it. I have now been assured that first, signs of forced sexual entry are absent (the charge isn’t rape anyway); second, none of DSK or Diallo’s clothing is torn in any way; and crucially, both accuser and accused’s fingernails are free of DNA evidence to connect them.

This last is an important thing to know: it is strongly indicative of the sex having been consensual – whereas sperm on the maid’s uniform offers no proof of consensuality either way – only physical connection.

As old-fashioned male chauvinists would have said in another age, “So then, she didn’t put up much of a fight. Hmm”. This isn’t fair of course (when seriously threatened, most of us cave in pretty quickly) but although diminutive, I understand Ms Diallo is not slight. However, it begins to make even attempted rape look like a dodgy charge: daft as this may seem, Strauss-Kahn could say “I wanted oral sex, that’s all – and yes, we had oral sex” and on the basis of these forensics, the jury would probably be directed to find him not guilty on the main count.

Of course, the former IMF boss isn’t about to admit anything. But although his previous behaviour suggests that the bloke works on a sort of  ‘safety in numbers’ strategy when it comes to seeking out sex, ‘forcible’ sex is more his style than knives and threats. His main modus operandum, in truth, is to ask shamelessly, but retreat if turned down – and his former bordello partners say he was a gentle lover.

On the broader backcloth to the case, the observed behaviour of those involved (and information coming my way) still seem to say that, at best, there are some very happy coincidences in all of it; and at worst, they say “set-up”.

The number of leaks now being attributed to the IMF’s middling ranks are part of this. The Slog’s piece of last Thursday seems, if nothing else, to have teased out some interesting observations…albeit only offered in private. One such emailed me later that day to assert that the piece was ‘very close’ to what’s been happening, adding ‘I think there will be an acquittal now Strauss-Kahn is dead in the water’. Another observed, ‘Sarko has converted France into a vassal State….[the result will be]….Not guilty after a show-trial, but with reputation in tatters’. Both informants are well-connected, senior financial players with sources in the IMF. The second has links to the CIA, and named a very senior ‘not entirely retired really’ player as likely to be involved. As yet, I can’t name this person for obvious reasons: suffice to say he is high-profile, with alarmingly close connections to the Grand Fromage in the Elysee Palace.

The Slog’s original New York source is also a financier by profession. To date, on this and other issues covered by The Slog this year, the source has been proved 100% right. Late Friday afternoon, a Washington contact confirmed that Christine Lagarde had always been the preferred Geithner candidate. The New York source had this to say last night:

“Like I said, DSK out of the game…onto the next problem. But I’m not sure about an acquittal being on Vance’s [the DA in New York] agenda. For sure it would be on (Marc-Olivier) Strauss-Kahn’s agenda, because this is his brother we’re talking about here. But Cyrus Vance comes from a famous political family. I know for a fact he has big, big ambitions. For him to bring down a major member of the banking class would be a giant leap along that road….certainly an open invite into the Congress, and from there, who knows?”

Even when dirty tricks have a clear objective, things can go badly wrong. But it looks increasingly to me like what we’re looking at in this instance is an America in crisis badly needing to get more control over a major lending institution. There also seems a reasonable chance (and I’m working on this bit) that the deed was done with the tacit approval of senior political players in France. Like Pakistan – only bigger: and for much bigger stakes.

Stay tuned."_

No mention of cigars yet.

----------


## English Noodles

Maybe Greece and Ireland will bail him out.

----------


## baldrick

> and crucially, both accuser and accused’s fingernails are free of DNA evidence to connect them.





> and at worst, they say “set-up”.


so after all the planning etc , did she forget whilst in the throes that she was supposed to scratch him ?







> to reflect the Strauss-Kahn trend in mainstream US media


and it seems in the blogging arena





> Even when dirty tricks have a clear objective, things can go badly wrong.

----------


## OhOh

STRAUSS-KAHN: new geopolitical revelations about “why DSK had to go” | The Slog

*"DSK represented ‘alternative dynasty’*

Sarkozy’s stepfather is CIA agent, his grandmother Jackie Kennedy’s aunt

CIA stepfather brokered Sarkozy/Mubarak Gaza peace plan

Sarkozy in Elysee and Lagarde in IMF ‘good for US interests’

Obama lines up Angela Merkel for US ‘win double’ in future Europe

_"Dominic Strauss-Kahn has been into Court and pled Not Guilty. The Telegraph’s Jon Swaine described him as ‘swaggering into Court’, a piece of journalism very much on message with Murdoch’s worst New York Post descriptions of the ‘French bigshot’  – and ‘Frog legs it’ as a description of bail. The former IMF Head was ‘picketed’ (odd choice of word that) by New York hotel maids, all of whom – like most of the media – believe DSK is guilty as charged….regardless of whether he is found guilty or not.

One former cop who has doubts, however, is the Russian Prime Minister.

“I don’t like the assumptions in this case,” said Vladimir Putin ten days ago, “as a policeman, they don’t sit right in my head”.

Russian homo-erotic macho icon Putin had good reason to say such a thing: he knew only too well that Dominic Strauss-Kahn’s removal from his IMF job would pave the way for a greater US control of matters in the IMF. Rasputin never says anything without an agenda in mind; and although it could be argued that he shouldn’t give a toss either way about who runs the International Monetary Fund, the truth is that Vlad the Impaler would have preferred dealing with a megalomaniac like DSK – rather than a blue-stocking Amerophile like Christine Lagarde.

For myself, on most of it I retain an open mind. My gut tells me that Strauss-Kahn assaulted Nafissatou Diallo for some reason or another, but that he did not ‘attempt rape’. My reason tells me that his demise is extremely convenient for those playing geopolitics for big stakes. For the record, the key facts in the saga to date giving me cause for concern are:

* The way Strauss-Kahn was treated during the arrest media-fest

* How and why Jeffrey Shapiro made an entry onstage

* The way Diallo was hidden away by the NYPD

* The speed with which Tim Geithner declared DSK dead, and pushed for a replacement at the IMF

* The connection between Marc-Olivier Strauss-Kahn and Christine Lagarde

* The alleged forensics result, now widely accepted as being inconclusive

* The repetitive ‘rehearsed’ interviews given to the press by Diallo’s ‘brother’

* The DA’s decision to put a ‘hate crime’ specialist Assistant DA on the case after he realised the forensics were shaky.

* Diallo’s very quiet decision last Monday to ditch her attorneys Shapiro and Siegel.

Now, however, further research by The Slog suggests the geopolitics line of enquiry may be hardening somewhat.

The Russian leader Putin is geopolitically astute enough to know some of the cultural history behind the Strauss-Kahn case. Not many citizens of the West know this, but Nicolas Sarkozy’s stepfather is a CIA operative going all the way back to JFK and the Bay of Pigs.

This isn’t Sarko’s only link to JFK: his grandmother Adele Bouvier was Jackie Kennedy’s aunt. By everyone’s agreement, the outstanding influence upon Nicolas as a young boy was his grandfather -  Adele’s husband Benedict Mallah. Throughout his life, Sarkozy has been highly distinctive in French politics largely as a result of his rejection of State Socialism and espousal of US ‘free-market’ capitalism.

After Sarkozy’s philandering father Pal left his stepmother Christine de Ganay, she went on to marry Frank L. Wisner Jr, a founding father of the modern CIA. He knows Sarkozy well (they agree about pretty much everything); and he is also very close to Sarko’s half-brother Marc-Olivier – see earlier Slog post about the Fed Reserve and IADB links.

Wisner is in turn close – very close -  to deposed Egyptian President Mubarak. Here too, Frank and Nicolas have been helpful to each other: On 5 January 2009, Sarkozy called for a Gaza strip ceasefire plan.The plan, jointly proposed by Sarkozy and Mubarak, envisioned the continuation of the delivery of aid to Gaza – and talks with Israel on border security. Welcoming the proposal, US Secretary of State at the time Condoleeza Rice hailed the idea as “a ceasefire that can endure and that can bring real security”.

Frank Wisner brokered the deal. So powerful an influence is he on Mubarak, President Obama dug him out of semi-retirement earlier this year – with a view to getting Wisner to tell Mubarak the game was up and he must leave. Wisner flew to Cairo, reached the opposite conclusion, and urged Obama to support him. Subsequent events tend to support the CIA man’s analysis.

Thus we can see that Sarkozy’s close alliance with all things American isn’t some madcap conspiracy theory: it is an established fact in his family, his make-up, his connections, his foreign policy, and his domestic economic politics. It is the major reason for the French Left’s utter distaste for, and distrust of, the current French President.

Says a senior Washington source:

“One of the Ten Commandments at the State Department and in the CIA right now is ‘thou shalt not lose Sarkozy as an ally’. The idea that Sarko dreamed up the DSK fix is bullshit. But for everyone from Geithner to [Hillary] Clinton, neutralising Dominic would’ve been a no-brainer. He wanted a reverse-takeover of the IMF, and he wanted to be French President. He said they’d set him up, and it looks like he was right”.

Although this begins to sound increasingly far-fetched, but there is a degree of concurrence across widely differing disciplines. My Washington contact is sort of diplomatic, but The Slog’s main New York source is in finance. That person holds the same view of American foreign policy:

“Let’s cut to the chase here. Frank Wisner has his finger in every other pie ever baked. Strauss-Kahn represented an alternative socialist dynasty to what these people see as ‘our man in Paris’, Sarkozy. Strauss-Kahn is Bilderberg elite, with brothers, uncles and like-minded contacts throughout EU banking and politics. With Sarkozy’s support flagging, he would’ve breezed the French elections. He could easily have become President of whatever the EU turns into. That would’ve been bad for the US. But now we have France fully onside, with Sarkozy’s main girl bossing the IMF. I’m not saying it’s what happened….I’m saying, like, it worked out just dandy, don’t you think?”

Hard to disagree with that. I understand Wisner also believes that were Merkel and Sarkozy to lose their upcoming elections, this would be a disaster for US diplomacy. It sounds too as if Wisner thinks Obama’s foreign policy is woefully inept. But if there’s one thing everyone agrees about with FLW, it’s that he’s a hard-assed American patriot. My Washington source again:

“State is telling Obama that Germany’s leadership of Europe is a done deal. I think this is why he [Obama] has brought forward Merkel’s visit. We need Sarkozy and Merkel in place during what’s going to be a shit-storm over there. We need to iron out any wrinkles between the Germans and us.”

I note this morning a Reuters Obama quote re the Merkel visit, in which he says (my italics):

“It’s going to require some patience and some time. And we have pledged to cooperate fully in working through these issues, both on a bilateral basis but also through international and financial institutions like the IMF.”

Meanwhile, since the demise of Dominic Strauss-Kahn, Tim Geithner has probably said more things about and to the EU than he did in the previous three years in total: on banking regulation, on derivatives control, and on “avoiding the UK’s light-touch regulatory regime which ended so tragically”.

Geithner, eh – doncha love him? What does that make his New York regulatory regime in the years before Obama – bargepole?"_

----------


## OhOh

STRAUSS-KAHN: NEW RIDDLE AS MAID DROPS LEGAL CHIEFS | The Slog

*Now DSK is destroyed, Shapiro and Siegel are surplus to requirements.
————————————
*
_"Legal team representing Diallo has tarnished history
In an explosive development, the maid accusing former IMF boss Dominic Strauss-Kahn of attempted rape has abruptly dropped two of her legal stars. Very quietly two days ago – the event was barely reported at all – helpless and poorly-educated Strauss-Kahn accuser Nafissatou Diallo parted company with top legal attorney Jeffrey Shapiro. Also off the team is prominent civil rights attorney Norman Siegel.

While Shapiro had always said his role was a ‘pro bono’ one of talking to the media, The Slog has never believed the story given out by the Diallo side that the hotshot defence lawyer was “a close family friend”. I don’t know many Manhattan lawyers who hobnob with taxi drivers and hotel maids in the Bronx.

Only two days ago, Shapiro told Salon magazine there was “no way that any aspect of this event could be construed as consensual.” He was still happy to be described then as ‘one of [Diallo's] lawyers’….yet suddenly on that same day, he wasn’t. Did he too get hold of the DNA ‘evidence’ and spot how shaky it was?

More to the point, since Day One Jeffrey Shapiro has been a key member of the dramatis personnae: every US medium compiling a ‘know your DSK players’ page has featured the case as Brafman v Shapiro.

This is the equivalent of Manchester United severing Wayne Rooney’s contract on the eve of their Champions’ Cup Final. But the Murdoch press has been too busy reporting the gender of his cleaning staff and the colour of Strauss-Kahn’s rooftop umbrellas to spot it.

In fact, the nature and scale of Ms Diallo’s case has been dramatically narrowed. Following Strauss-Kahn’s arraignment two days ago, attorney Kenneth Thompson confirmed the situation, but most observers missed it. The residue team now consists of Thompson himself – and his own little Thompson Wigdor, a two-partner firm that focuses on criminal employment cases.

Some quick research reveals that Thompson Wigdor doesn’t have a squeaky-clean history. Just two weeks ago, the firm was fined $15,000 by U.S. District Judge William Pauley for allowing a client in an employment discrimination case to conceal that she had taken a new job for more money. The salary increase would have been relevant in determining damages awarded the woman. In Britain, we call this ‘withholding evidence’.

Eight days before that, Wigdor represented a woman who was claiming her boss harassed her with topless shots of his wife. Wigdor had compact discs of the photos, and Thompson Wigdor told opposing counsel they would return the photos in exchange for $2.5 million for his client. The boss’ wife then sued the law firm and its client for improperly using the pictures as leverage for a lawsuit. The law firm escaped the suit by claiming attorney-client privilege. In Britain, we call this ‘blackmail’.

The fact that this development has been glossed over by the media suggests to The Slog that they aren’t paying attention here. I raises serious questions, not the least of which are:

1. Shapiro’s abrupt departure suggests a lack of money on Diallo’s side. Fair enough, but was Shapiro fired, or did he find something he didn’t like? His practice wouldn’t return calls last night UK time. Thompson Wigdor refused to comment.

2. Shapiro’s appearance on the horizon in the early days of the case helped make it a big-deal, high profile jamboree. His departure now Strauss-Kahn has been dragged through the mud smacks of something not very nice. One thing I’d like to know, for example, is who asured Shapiro’s initial input? The ‘family friend’ line is risible bollocks.

3. Norman Siegel is also a serious player in the race-discrimination sector of US Law. As there was little in the way of a civil rights dimension to the affair, it seemed odd to have him on the team anyway. Again, one gets a sense here of hullabalou being created – of a media event guaranteed to sink DSK before he got anywhere near a Courtroom. Now that ‘job’ has been satisfactorily completed, Siegel too is history.

4. Do these developments mean that Thompson Wigdor and the Diallo family sense a big-money deal in the offing – a few days in Court featuring equivocal DNA evidence….followed by a bung to help her drop the main charges?

5. Nafissatou Diallo has been under the 24/7 ‘protection’ of the NYPD for the last three weeks; are we being asked to believe they had no hand in this at all?

There is more to come on this…..including a disturbing family link to Sarkozy.

Stay tuned."_

----------


## CaptainNemo

So have we already had the thing about DSK being deliberately knobbled by Brown and Mandelson's machiavellian network to raise the antichrist upon high?
I'm sure it was just a misunderstanding, when Le Monsieur ordered crumpet from roomservice, and thought he was phoning a pimp. ...or the other way round. Honestly, who cares, they are all like rats in a sack scratching each other to shreds for wealth and status.

----------


## Cujo

^^ and ^^^ very interesting indeed.

----------


## Butterfly

the whole story stinks, it has been carefully played

and the original theory that it was a setup might make sense eventually

----------


## baldrick

when will they announce QE3 ?

----------


## Thaihome

> _Not many citizens of the West know this, but_ *Nicolas Sarkozys stepfather*_ is a CIA operative going all the way back to JFK and the Bay of Pigs._





> _After Sarkozys philandering father Pal left his stepmother Christine de Ganay, she went on to marry Frank L. Wisner Jr, a founding father of the modern CIA_


I was not aware that when your stepmother divorced your father and then went on to marry another man, that man became your stepfather?


TH

----------


## harrybarracuda

> the whole story stinks, it has been carefully played
> 
> and the original theory that it was a setup might make sense eventually


The only person getting set up here is the alleged victim, exactly as I predicted about 1,000,000 posts ago.

----------


## baldrick

> I was not aware that


I was not aware that anyone would read all that sh1te   :Very Happy: 

alot of money being spent to muddy the waters here

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> and the original theory that it was a setup might make sense eventually


Only to you "pupa" only to you! :mid:

----------


## English Noodles

> I was not aware that when your stepmother divorced your father and then went on to marry another man, that man became your stepfather?


Yes, by definition. 

*:* the husband of one's mother when distinct from one's natural or legal father.

Stepfather - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

----------


## Thaihome

> Originally Posted by Thaihome
> 
> I was not aware that when your stepmother divorced your father and then went on to marry another man, that man became your stepfather?
> 
> 
> Yes, by definition. 
> 
> *:* the husband of one's mother when distinct from one's natural or legal father.
> 
> Stepfather - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


 
That would be great if the woman was indeed, his mother, but she was his *STEPMOTHER*.  
TH

----------


## HermantheGerman

*French Playboys...my ass. Dirty perverts they are
*





*French open investigation into former minister who had 'orgy with little boys' in Morocco*


 The French prosecutor's office has today opened an investigation  after a former government minister alleged that another  ex-minister had participated in an orgy with young boys in Morocco.
Former Education  Minister Luc Ferry will likely be questioned after claimng  during a  television show that the man was caught at an orgy in  Marrakech, a judicial official said. 

The preliminary investigation is aimed at seeking more precise information from Ferry, the official said.

In France, a preliminary investigation is conducted to see if a case should be pursued.
 Ferry, who was education minister from 2002 to 2004, did not name the minister or the government in which that minister had served, but said during a  television show Monday that he heard about the case from a prime  minister. He did not specify which one.
 'Me, I know and I think I  am not alone,' Ferry said on the show on Canal Plus cable TV debating  the long-standing French tradition of respect for private lives.
 The subject of privacy for public figures has taken a center-stage in the  French media since the former leader of the International Monetary Fund, Dominique Strauss-Kahn, was arrested and charged with sexually  assaulting a maid at a luxury Manhattan hotel. 

 Strauss-Kahn was widely  considered the likely Socialist Party candidate in next year's  presidential elections.
 French journalists have long observed a  tradition of respect for the private lives of politicians, but the  Strauss-Kahn affair has led to soul-searching.
 Ferry said the  Marrakech incident was recounted to him 'by high authorities of the  state, in particular a prime minister.'
 However, he added that he  wouldn't name names because he has no proof and 'if I give the name now  ... it's me who would be (investigated). I would surely be convicted  even if I know the story is true.'
French open investigation into former minister who had 'orgy with little boys' in Morocco | Mail Online

----------


## OhOh

Royalty, politicians and wealthy people have always "indulged"

----------


## good2bhappy

> I don’t know many Manhattan lawyers who hobnob with taxi drivers and hotel maids in the Bronx.


probably a few who 'hob their nob" with them though

----------


## English Noodles

> That would be great if the woman was indeed, his mother, but she was his STEPMOTHER


Ahh, misread that.

----------


## crippen

Dominique Strauss Kahn Says Fort Knox Gold Has Gone Missing ???
Submitted by gaf on June 29, 2011 - 14:00
Disclaimer
A new twist on MIF sex scandal – missing gold in Fort Knox.

A startling story published by the European Union Times, could be the one of the world’s biggest conspiracy theories, a plot for a movie or a frightening scenario for the U.S. and world economy.

Dominique Strauss Kahn

According to the on-line publication a new report prepared for Russian Prime Minister Putin by the Federal Security Service (FSB) says that former International Monetary Fund (IMF) Chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn was charged and jailed in the US for sex crimes on May 14 after his discovery that all of the gold held in the United States Bullion Depository located at Fort Knox was ‘missing and/or unaccounted’ for.

According to this FSB secret report, Strauss-Kahn had become “increasingly concerned” earlier this month after the United States began “stalling” its pledged delivery to the IMF of 191.3 tons of gold agreed to under the Second Amendment of the Articles of Agreement signed by the Executive Board in April 1978 that were to be sold to fund what are called Special Drawing Rights (SDRs) as an alternative to what are called reserve currencies.

This FSB report says that when Strauss-Kahn raised his concerns with American government officials close to President Obama he was ‘contacted’ by ‘rogue elements’ within the CIA who provided him ‘firm evidence’ that all of the gold reported to be held by the US ‘was gone’.

Upon Strauss-Kahn receiving the CIA evidence, the report said, he made immediate arrangements to leave the US for Paris, but when contacted by agents working for France’s General Directorate for External Security (DGSE) that American authorities were seeking his capture he fled to New York City’s JFK airport following these agents directive not to take his cell-phone because US police could track his exact location.

Once Strauss-Kahn safely boarded an Air France flight to Paris, the FSB report says, he made a ‘fatal mistake’ by calling the hotel from a phone on the plane and asking them to forwarded the cell-phone he had been told to leave behind to his French residence, after which US agents were able to track and apprehend him.

Within the past fortnight, the report continues, Strauss-Kahn reached out to his close friend and top Egyptian banker Mahmoud Abdel Salam Omar to retrieve from the US the evidence given to him by the CIA. Omar, however, and exactly like Strauss-Kahn before him, has been charged by the US with a sex crime against a luxury hotel maid, a charge the FSB labels as ‘beyond belief’ as Omar is 74-years-old and a devout Muslim.

In an astounding move puzzling many in Moscow, Putin after reading this secret FSB report ordered posted to the Kremlin’s official website a defense of Strauss-Khan becoming the first world leader to state that the former IMF chief was a victim of a US conspiracy.

One of the United States top Congressman, and 2012 Presidential candidate, Ron Paul has long stated his belief that the US government has lied about its gold reserves held at Fort Knox. And in 2010 put forward a bill force an audit of them, .The bill was defeated,but which was subsequently defeated by Obama regime forces.

When directly asked by reporters if he believed there was no gold in Fort Knox or the Federal Reserve, Congressman Paul gave the incredible reply, “I think it is a possibility.”

Also interesting to note is that barely 3 days after the arrest of Strauss-Kahn, Congressman Paul made a new call for the US to sell its gold reserves by stating, “Given the high price it is now, and the tremendous debt problem we now have, by all means, sell at the peak.”

Reports emanating from the US for years, however, suggest there is no gold to sell.

New reports coming from the United States show his determination not to go down without a fight as he has hired what is described as a ‘crack team’ of former CIA spies, private investigators and media advisers to defend him.

Ob Monday Russia’s Central Bank yesterday ordered the interest rate raised from 0.25 to 3.5 percent and Putin ordered the export ban on wheat and grain crops lifted by July 1 in a move designed to fill Russia’s coffers with money that normally would have flowed to the US.


http://gafnews.com/content/dominique...s-gone-missing
 :bananaman:

----------


## Butterfly

does it matter that the US has gold or it was sold by the CIA to finance some dirty wars ?

would love to believe the theory, but it seems a bit far stretched

but again the bigger the lie, the more believable it becomes  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Has he given up on the "She's a dirty whore and she was gagging for it" defence then?

----------


## baldrick

> signed by the Executive Board in April 1978





> ‘contacted’ by ‘rogue elements’ within the CIA





> France’s General Directorate for External Security (DGSE) that American authorities were seeking his capture





> he made a ‘fatal mistake’





> US agents were able to track and apprehend him.



bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha

that post needs to be MKP'd or are we allowed to post any old drivel as long as it has been posted previously on 'tinternet

----------


## HermantheGerman

He might be (almost) a free man today. Looks like she's a cheap, lying,  black whore.
...I knew it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## good2bhappy

LOL
Next step President of France
Looks very much like a set up
Are the charges to be dropped?

----------


## Butterfly

yes, couldn't find anything about this on the wire

----------


## Norton

> couldn't find anything about this on the wire


Saw a piece on CNN this morning. Basically said, prosecution meeting with defense attorneys to discuss credibility of the maid. A video tape of her visiting a prisoner in jail has emerged. Video records her discussing financial gains she would have if she reported a rape.  Also, evidence that she lied on an immigration form when she applied for asylum in US. 

Bottom line, prosecutions early proclamations of her impeccable "credibility" is now questionable. No question prosecution has DNA evidence to support sex took place but "credibility" of witness she was forced now in question.

Hearing with judge and both attorneys to be held tomorrow. Subject of hearing unknown but CNN legal analyst believe it would at a minimum include reduction in bail and discontinuance of house arrest. Possible prosecution may opt to drop the case but unlikely.

----------


## larvidchr

^
The dream teams detectives and the lawyers strategy and spin is working, what on earth has a lie on an immigration form to do with this case, only in the US!!, same goes for visiting a prisoner, isolated that too has nothing to do with the case.

Alleged discussion on video tape (if there is such a thing) much much more problematic, has to be seen in context and when it was taped, is the visit after the case with Kahnn or before? if after it would/could be a quite natural discussion (how much can I get from this rapist bastard) Much more questions about such a tape if it exists would be forthcoming, how was it obtained? from whom, with what legality? how old is it, I mean just because you once in your life jokingly have said you might rob a bank does not years later make you a bank robber, she could have said - _I get groped and propositioned all the time by those old dirty bastards in the hotel, ought to report them for rape every time one squeeze my tits then i would at-least get something from the humiliations_,- what I try to get at is that the context is quite important as is the detail with which such a thing was discussed.

Whatever the dream team press spin is working, if Kahnn's bail conditions is reduced the seed that this means he is innocent is already working, of-cause that it could be the prosecution deciding they have enough and that kahnn no longer present a risk of spoiling their case, so they have no objections to the defense teams requests to him having a bit more relaxed conditions could be another way of looking at it. 

This was never going to go smoothly. Funnily enough Kahnn's alleged long time pattern of sexual predatory behavior should if same standard apply to him, send him years behind bars without further ado, that is if it was taken just as serious as the Maids alleged lie on an immigration form, so they are both guilty or what  :mid:  the US "money can buy more justice system" is a joke, and the alleged leaks from the prosecutors office and Police and undoubtedly the defense team is just incredibly criminally incompetent.

Kahnn should never have had his dick in that woman for any reason - rape or consensual prostitution, just for being so monumentally arrogantly condescendingly stupid and irresponsible for a man in his position, he deserves all the trouble he gets.

Ahh well much more to come  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

DSK and his highly paid team of nefarious former intelligence agencies vs the NY prosecutor and a frightened maid.

They were always going to destroy her, and the trial was always going to hinge on her testimony, and it seems they may have won.

Still, the damage has been done.





> The sexual assault case against former International Monetary Fund chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn is near collapse, the _New York Times_  has reported, raising the prospect of his release - possibly as early as today.
> Mr  Strauss-Kahn (62), a leading candidate for the French presidency before  he was arrested on May 14th, may now be released on his own  recognisance and freed from house arrest at a court hearing later today,  the paper said.
> A source familiar with the case said the credibility of the maid who accused him has come into question.
> "The credibility is in question," the source, speaking on condition of anonymity, told Reuters.
> The _New York Times_   said prosecutors had met with Mr Strauss-Kahn's lawyers yesterday and  the parties were discussing whether to dismiss the felony charges.
> Mr  Strauss-Kahn's defence attorney, Benjamin Brafman, said earlier that  their client would go back to court in New York today at 11:30am before  Judge Michael Obus to seek changes to his bail conditions.
> "Indeed,  Mr. Strauss-Kahn could be released on his own recognisnce, and freed  from house arrest, reflecting the likelihood that the serious criminal  charges against him will not be sustained," the paper said. "The  district attorney's office may try to require Mr Strauss-Kahn to plead  guilty to a misdemeanor, but his lawyers are likely to contest such a  move."
> Mr Strauss-Kahn resigned from the IMF on May 19th and  pleaded not guilty on June 6th, vehemently denying the allegations. He  faced up to 25 years in prison if convicted.
> The _New York Times_   quoted what it said were two well-placed law enforcement officials as  saying that although forensic evidence showed there had been a sexual  encounter between the French politician and the maid, the accuser had  repeatedly lied.
> ...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Okay, here we go. In a short while, we're going to know enough to determine whether or not it was a set-up...
The TRUTH is unattainable...but we will know enough to decide if it was a fix...
So, all you fwits who sympathized with the 'poor maid' can go back and edit/delete your posts...and eat a healthy dose of crow...
And all you other fwits, (myself included, just to be fair  :Smile: ), can go to the head of the class for 'thinking outside of the sandbox'.... 

PS: Hope I didn't jump the gun...

 :mid:

----------


## larvidchr

^ Hold your horses  :Smile: , if such a tape existed and it was so clear and straight forward, Kahnn would be released immediately and the Maid arrested, since no such thing is on the table yet Mate, it seems there are more to it than that, funny how you are ready to grab a straw to Kahnn's defense but less willing to accept all the previous women claiming that this is Kahnn's typical predatorial behaviour.

----------


## FlyFree

> Okay, here we go. In a short while, we're going to know enough to determine whether or not it was a set-up...
> The TRUTH is unattainable...but we will know enough to decide if it was a fix...



Naive. Extremely naive.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Just because he didn't rape her doesn't mean he isn't a true arsehole and doesn't deserve not getting the chance to rule France.

Thank God the guy's career is ruined.

----------


## Butterfly

> It said that prosecutors had discovered issues involving the asylum application of the 32-year-old housekeeper, who is Guinean, and possible links to criminal activities, including drug dealing and money laundering.


a bit more than just lying to her application, but larv knows better of course  :mid: 




> It added that the man, who had been arrested on charges of possessing 180kg of marijuana, was among a number of individuals who had made multiple cash deposits, totaling around $100,000, into the woman's bank account over the last two years.


lovely, it gets better




> Christine Lagarde, who just stepped down as French finance minister, takes over the top IMF job on Tuesday.


how convenient,

----------


## baldrick

> possible links to criminal activities





> lovely, it gets better


and you are possibly a katoey ?




> multiple cash deposits, totaling around $100,000


all that money she has been paid was reflected in her lifestyle ...  or not ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

As I said back in the good old days of post 26:



> Anyway, he's going to "vigorously" deny the charges.
> 
> Presumably that means his team of highly paid lawyers will be embarking on a smear campaign of their own against the victim.


I rest my case.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> funny how you are ready to grab a straw to Kahnn's defense but less willing to accept all the previous women claiming that this is Kahnn's typical predatorial behaviour.


Really not grabbing at straws, mate... :Smile:  
And who said I was defending anybody?
We're simply seeing how the BIG picture is playing out... 

Maybe I'm 'jumping the gun' as I've stated earlier...
If nothing else, I think this flagging thread is about to get 'violent' again, and I welcome the debate...you heard it here first...

This is a lot like the OJ trial in the sense that any fool could see that a murderer was gonna get off...of course, we all know there was no set-up to motivate his killing...the set-up came later through the stupidity of the police, etc....




> Naive. Extremely naive.


What part don't you understand?  :Smile:

----------


## socal

> Okay, here we go. In a short while, we're going to know enough to determine whether or not it was a set-up...
> The TRUTH is unattainable...but we will know enough to decide if it was a fix...
> So, all you fwits who sympathized with the 'poor maid' can go back and edit/delete your posts...and eat a healthy dose of crow...
> And all you other fwits, (myself included, just to be fair ), can go to the head of the class for 'thinking outside of the sandbox'.... 
> 
> PS: Hope I didn't jump the gun...


exactly, but the losers will just claim conspiracy.

I knew he was innocent, i said it on this thread. The reason I knew is because DSK is a man, the accuser is a woman.

----------


## socal

> As I said back in the good old days of post 26:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Anyway, he's going to "vigorously" deny the charges.
> 
> Presumably that means his team of highly paid lawyers will be embarking on a smear campaign of their own against the victim.
> ...



You lose. Go cry somewhere

DSK is the victim like i said a month ago and now you cant handle to eat your words so you claim conspiracy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> As I said back in the good old days of post 26:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Victim my arse, it's the American legal system. If you're rich, you can defend yourself against murder successfully.

It was obvious back at the beginning of this thread they would go after the witness, much as OJ's lawyers went after Furman to discredit the DNA evidence.

You appear to be under the misapprenhension that this automatically means he didn't do it, even though he obviously has previous.

I'm not crying, he's fucked out of the IMF job and fucked out of the French presidency.

Job done.

----------


## socal

[quote=harrybarracuda;1801226]


> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> As I said back in the good old days of post 26:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...





> Victim my arse, it's the American legal system. If you're rich, you can defend yourself against murder successfully.


Its not even going to trial ffs, no lawyer needed.




> It was obvious back at the beginning of this thread they would go after the witness, much as OJ's lawyers went after Furman to discredit the DNA evidence.


haha, NO TRIAL, Did OJ go to trial ?



> You appear to be under the misapprenhension that this automatically means he didn't do it, even though he obviously has previous.


The bitch was a fraud, she is a phony and you feel for it.



> I'm not crying, he's fucked out of the IMF job and fucked out of the French presidency.
> 
> Job done.


He might get better work, he deserves it. I hope he sews this phony bitch to starvation. If I was him, I would garner every nickel this cnut makes for the rest of her life.

----------


## crippen

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> 
> Okay, here we go. In a short while, we're going to know enough to determine whether or not it was a set-up...
> The TRUTH is unattainable...but we will know enough to decide if it was a fix...
> So, all you fwits who sympathized with the 'poor maid' can go back and edit/delete your posts...and eat a healthy dose of crow...
> And all you other fwits, (myself included, just to be fair ), can go to the head of the class for 'thinking outside of the sandbox'.... 
> 
> PS: Hope I didn't jump the gun...
> ...


The accused is a Jewish man,and the accuser a black woman.

Corrected for you. ::chitown::

----------


## Penefattore

> I'm not crying, he's fucked out of the IMF job and fucked out of the French presidency. Job done.


What job ? He was obviously the victim of a greedy skank who attempted to use the fucked up feminazi ruled USA legal system to scam him money. Why should this deserve him the loss of IMF presidency ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Its not even going to trial ffs, no lawyer needed.


Exactly. Not difficult when you have millions of dollars worth of dicks and lawyers hacking away at the key witness before it gets to trial.

They didn't even need discovery to know how they were going to deal with this case. They basically said from the outset they were going to fuck her over.

I'm just glad we at least had the hilarious sight of this dirty old garlic munching pervert being humiliated and carted off to jail, even if he can afford to buy himself out of a criminal conviction.

----------


## Penefattore

> a frightened maid.


your "frightened" maid wasn't scared to allow a drug trafficker to deposit his illegal earnings on her bank account 



> It added that the man, who had been arrested on charges of possessing 180kg of marijuana, was among a number of individuals who had made multiple cash deposits, totaling around $100,000, into the woman's bank account over the last two years.

----------


## harrybarracuda

A judge has agreed to free former International Monetary Fund leader  Dominique Strauss-Kahn without bail or home confinement in the sexual  assault case against him.
The move Friday comes after prosecutors  said an extensive background investigation of the accuser caused them to  reassess the case.
The agreement approved by State Supreme Court  Justice Michael Obus in Manhattan does not give Strauss-Kahn his  passport back, meaning he can't head to France anytime soon. The  criminal case against him stands.
Strauss-Kahn was held without  bail for nearly a week after his May arrest. He has since posted a total  of $6-million (U.S.) in cash bail and bond and has been confined to a  Manhattan town house.
He denies allegations of trying to rape a hotel housekeeper. He left the courtroom smiling, holding hands with his wife.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Why should this deserve him the loss of IMF presidency


Because he's nothing but a dirty fat lecherous old c*nt with no morals who buys sex and can afford to buy justice and himself out of trouble!

----------


## harrybarracuda

I must admit, I'm still not ruling out the possibility that some of the money that's made it into her banks accounts was originally in the Frog's.

 :kma:

----------


## harrybarracuda

A little reminder from May 24th....




> Dominique Strauss-Kahn’s friends are reportedly hoping enough money can  convince the maid he allegedly raped to drop the case—but because she’s  in protective custody, they’ve instead made the pitch to her extended  family, who live in an impoverished West African village, a French  businesswoman close to Strauss-Kahn tells the _New York Post_. “They already talked with her family,” she said. “For sure, it’s going to end up on a quiet note.”

----------


## Penefattore

> I'm just glad we at least had the hilarious sight of this dirty old garlic munching pervert being humiliated and carted off to jail,


what's hilarious in seeing the feminazi crazyness has arrived to the point the delirant accusation of a skank versus a gentleman are taken seriously to the point the gentleman is shut into the brig and he has to resign his job to focus his resources on his legal defense ? I understand you feel unaffected by this as you are nor a gentleman (meaning: you are a miserable twat) nor a sexually active male (meaning: you are an impotent old fart) , but men like myself do.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I'm just glad we at least had the hilarious sight of this dirty old garlic munching pervert being humiliated and carted off to jail,
> 
> 
> what's hilarious in seeing the feminazi crazyness has arrived to the point the delirant accusation of a skank versus a gentleman are taken seriously to the point the gentleman is shut into the brig and he has to resign his job to focus his resources on his legal defense ? I understand you feel unaffected by this as you are nor a gentleman (meaning: you are a miserable twat) nor a sexually active male (meaning: you are an impotent old fart) , but men like myself do.


If by your petty slurs you mean do I treat women with respect?

Yes I do.

Unlike this repulsive individual.

----------


## Penefattore

> Originally Posted by Penefattore
> 
> Why should this deserve him the loss of IMF presidency
> 
> 
> Because he's nothing but a dirty fat lecherous old c*nt with no morals who buys sex and can afford to buy justice and himself out of trouble!


First, he was innocent so he did not buy justice, instead he had to suffer huge losses to see his innocence recognized. I hope he sues the USA feminazi cunts for billions in damage.
Second, there's nothing wrong in offering money for sex to hotel maids, as long as they are free to refuse. The fact you are envious cause you have no money or no erection (probably both) doesn't make him a "dirty fat lecherous old [at][at][at][at]"

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Second, there's nothing wrong in offering money for sex to hotel maids,  as long as they are free to refuse. The fact you are envious cause you  have no money or no erection (probably both) doesn't make him a "dirty  fat lecherous old [at][at][at][at]"


There's nothing wrong with slyly offering his accuser and her family a shitload of cash to fuck up the prosecution either.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> what's hilarious in seeing the feminazi crazyness has arrived to the point the delirant accusation of a skank versus a gentleman are taken seriously to the point the gentleman is shut into the brig and he has to resign his job to focus his resources on his legal defense ? I understand you feel unaffected by this as you are nor a gentleman (meaning: you are a miserable twat) nor a sexually active male (meaning: you are an impotent old fart) , but men like myself do.


When you write drivel as above you sound more like a complete poofter rather than the man you think you are!  :smiley laughing: 

You must be another stupid Frog fairy like "pupa" only difference is he's a belgie nutcase but close enough to appear Froggish!  :smiley laughing: 

Fuck off back to TV they're 99% queers on there.

----------


## Penefattore

Of course the fact a gentleman feels forced to pay the accuser's family because the USA feminazi legal system is so fucked up to believe the delirant accusations of a skank is extremely serious and signals how bad the situation is.

----------


## socal

> Its not even going to trial ffs, no lawyer needed.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Exactly. Not difficult when you have millions of dollars worth of dicks and lawyers hacking away at the key witness before it gets to trial.
> 
> They didn't even need discovery to know how they were going to deal with this case. They basically said from the outset they were going to fuck her over.
> 
> I'm just glad we at least had the hilarious sight of this dirty old garlic munching pervert being humiliated and carted off to jail, even if he can afford to buy himself out of a criminal conviction.



He is innocent so eat your words you asshole conspiracy nut.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Of course the fact a gentleman feels forced to pay the accuser's family because the USA feminazi legal system is so fucked up to believe the delirant accusations of a skank is extremely serious and signals how bad the situation is.


Actually, it only shows what we knew about the US legal system anyway, which is that money talks.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Penefattore
> 
> Why should this deserve him the loss of IMF presidency
> 
> 
> Because he's nothing but a dirty fat lecherous old c*nt with no morals who buys sex and can afford to buy justice and himself out of trouble!


A peasant like you probably didnt even know who his was before this but you jumped on the conspiracy socialist crybaby bandwagon.

He is innocent so  :gw bush:

----------


## socal

> A little reminder from May 24th....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dominique Strauss-Kahns friends are reportedly hoping enough money can  convince the maid he allegedly raped to drop the casebut because shes  in protective custody, theyve instead made the pitch to her extended  family, who live in an impoverished West African village, a French  businesswoman close to Strauss-Kahn tells the _New York Post_. They already talked with her family, she said. For sure, its going to end up on a quiet note.


yeah, a little reminder of conspiracy on May 24th :mid:

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Penefattore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Yeah and con women like this, play right into the hands of your chivalrous emotions.

You are ripe to be the next victim.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> First, he was innocent so he did not buy justice, instead he had to suffer huge losses to see his innocence recognized. I hope he sues the USA feminazi cunts for billions in damage.


Are you trying to appear totally stupid or a queer trolling? 




> Second, there's nothing wrong in offering money for sex to hotel maids, as long as they are free to refuse.


I disagree and you're wrong, hotel maids are vunerable to fat lecherous old c*nts like DSK who they think they can buy and the practice of trying to buy woman who work as maids maybe be ok for lechers like you and DSK but doesn't make it right.




> The fact you are envious cause you have no money or no erection (probably both) doesn't make him a "dirty fat lecherous old [at][at][at][at]"


Far from envious of DSK in fact I wouldn't switch my lifestyle with his for all his money. (I don't need anymore money). 

Finally no need to get personal you know noithing about my bank accounts or my stiffy, but I'll be fair and not reply other than to say you come across as an inane ignorant, illiterate f*cking moron in only a very few posts, you not in competition with "pupa" and "social" for TD wanker of 2011 are you?  :rofl:

----------


## socal

> Second, there's nothing wrong in offering money for sex to hotel maids,  as long as they are free to refuse. The fact you are envious cause you  have no money or no erection (probably both) doesn't make him a "dirty  fat lecherous old [at][at][at][at]"
> 			
> 		
> 
> There's nothing wrong with slyly offering his accuser and her family a shitload of cash to fuck up the prosecution either.


That could still happen even if he is innocent.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Penefattore
> 
> 
> Of course the fact a gentleman feels forced to pay the accuser's family because the USA feminazi legal system is so fucked up to believe the delirant accusations of a skank is extremely serious and signals how bad the situation is.
> 
> 
> Actually, it only shows what we knew about the US legal system anyway, which is that money talks.


He has no job retard. 

But keep going on about your conspiracy bullshit.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> He is innocent so eat your words you asshole conspiracy nut.


WTF have you been "social"? how's the gold going? 

You've got a new kid on the block competing for the TD nutcase of the year, so better pull your finger out quick son he's gonna beat you to the line by miles!

p.s. the new kid is starting to make your mate "pupa" sound positively sane! :rofl:

----------


## socal

[quote=The Bold Rodney;1801296][quote="Penefattore"]




> I disagree and you're wrong, hotel maids are vunerable to fat lecherous old c*nts like DSK who they think they can buy and the practice of trying to buy woman who work as maids maybe be ok for lechers like you and DSK but doesn't make it right.


I am going to laugh my ass off when it happens to you. You probably have already been played like a fiddle with your irrational, weak minded chivalrous emotions.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
>  He is innocent so eat your words you asshole conspiracy nut.
> 
> 
> WTF have you been "social"? how's the gold going? 
> 
> You've got a new kid on the block competing for the TD nutcase of the year, so better pull your finger out quick son he's gonna beat you to the line by miles!
> 
> p.s. the new kid is statting to make your mate "pupa" sound positively sane!


You are a weak minded wimp that thinks women can do no wrong. You show all the signs of being the next potential victim.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> You are a weak minded wimp that thinks women can do no wrong.


What's up "social" your tights too tight tonight?  :rofl:  How's your bum chum doing? and you omitted to mention anything about gold? Goddddddddd your slipping in your old age me old poof!  :rofl:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> A peasant like you probably didnt even know who his was before this but you jumped on the conspiracy socialist crybaby bandwagon.


WTF was this supposed to mean? you been getting English lessons from your bum chum?  ::chitown:: You've been out of circulation too long now go back and read the the thread and do your best to understand what I've written previously!

----------


## larvidchr

Case is not over :mid:  Khann is just out on bail and the prosecution have not dropped the case. 

And by the way, if Khann just bought sex from the woman then he stands to a conviction for soliciting a prostitute which is a crime in New York punishable with up to 3 months prison.

But we all know the truth, whether it was consensual or not in the beginning, Khann turned violent during the incident as he has on many occasions before.

None of the crap they have come up with on the woman have any real connection to the actual case, calling her boyfriend after the rape would be seen as quite the norm anywhere else in the world, and their talk also about damages and compensation is certainly the norm in the US where everyone sues for millions if they as much as bump a toe on a wall-mart staircase, so them talking about taking the bastard to the cleaners is only suspicious in twisted minds and that of Dream defense teams.

Lying at a visa application telling the prearranged story the traffickers have made for asylum-seekers is quite normal all over the world, handbooks are given to people explaining what to do and what to say to trigger the right buttons, they play the system like violin concert players, nothing new nor suspicious in that either, lets hope she hasn't told them she was shot at too, because if she one day wind up shot through the head they wont believe it since she has lied about it before  :mid: 

And what about she moving money for her criminal boyfriend and his associates, we sort of know that in that ethnic muslim environment she had a choice, right  :mid:  and what the fuck that has got to do with the rape I don't know.

Now in normal courts of law where evidence is paramount as opposed to  moral stature of the victim, if a rape has taken place it really doesn't  matter how bad a person the victim once was or is, whether they have  lied about rape before to get a visa or whether they have a boyfriend in  jail, all this would not matter if there was evidence for rape.

But up against a "high so" criminal and his "Dream Team" you'd better not have the slightest kink in your armor in US courts.

----------


## blue

i saw this coming post 352




> Fact is she is a asylum seeker from Africa to USA there is a very strong chance her claim was bogus, therefore she has no qualms about lying to get an American passport, why should i believe her now ?


and it was the _prosecution_ who uncovered the lies,
 the defence should have hired me as a consultant .

I hate asylum seekers ,at least the 99 % bogus ones

----------


## larvidchr

We all dislike bogus asylum seekers, it's just that some of us despise high so rapists who abuse the power we have trusted them with even more Blue.

----------


## blue

It just said on the news she lied about being raped on her usa asylum claim ,
so she is making life hard for :
 real Asylum seekers-who should be helped - because people get sick of the bogus ones, 
and real rape victims too because people tend to not believe them when there are so many who lie about it .

Was she assaulted by strauss khan ? its her own fault no one belives her any more 

They should deport her and give her green card to someone nice who wants to live in America.

----------


## socal

> Case is not over Khann is just out on bail and the prosecution have not dropped the case. 
> 
> And by the way, if Khann just bought sex from the woman then he stands to a conviction for soliciting a prostitute which is a crime in New York punishable with up to 3 months prison.
> 
> But we all know the truth, whether it was consensual or not in the beginning, Khann turned violent during the incident as he has on many occasions before.
> 
> None of the crap they have come up with on the woman have any real connection to the actual case, calling her boyfriend after the rape would be seen as quite the norm anywhere else in the world, and their talk also about damages and compensation is certainly the norm in the US where everyone sues for millions if they as much as bump a toe on a wall-mart staircase, so them talking about taking the bastard to the cleaners is only suspicious in twisted minds and that of Dream defense teams.
> 
> Lying at a visa application telling the prearranged story the traffickers have made for asylum-seekers is quite normal all over the world, handbooks are given to people explaining what to do and what to say to trigger the right buttons, they play the system like violin concert players, nothing new nor suspicious in that either, lets hope she hasn't told them she was shot at too, because if she one day wind up shot through the head they wont believe it since she has lied about it before 
> ...


It is not technically over but you can tell by the news story that the people on the inside know it is over. 

They found out that this is some corrupt lying bitch and now it is just a matter of getting the paperwork done.

----------


## socal

> We all dislike bogus asylum seekers, it's just that some of us despise high so rapists who abuse the power we have trusted them with even more Blue.


Are you talking about DSK ? Because apparently he is not a rapist you fool.

----------


## larvidchr

No you are right Socal he is not a rapist............... he is a Serial Rapist  :rofl:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Case is not over Khann is just out on bail and the prosecution have not dropped the case. And by the way, if Khann just bought sex from the woman then he stands to a conviction for soliciting a prostitute which is a crime in New York punishable with up to 3 months prison. But we all know the truth, whether it was consensual or not in the beginning, Khann turned violent during the incident as he has on many occasions before. None of the crap they have come up with on the woman have any real connection to the actual case, calling her boyfriend after the rape would be seen as quite the norm anywhere else in the world, and their talk also about damages and compensation is certainly the norm in the US where everyone sues for millions if they as much as bump a toe on a wall-mart staircase, so them talking about taking the bastard to the cleaners is only suspicious in twisted minds and that of Dream defense teams. Lying at a visa application telling the prearranged story the traffickers have made for asylum-seekers is quite normal all over the world, handbooks are given to people explaining what to do and what to say to trigger the right buttons, they play the system like violin concert players, nothing new nor suspicious in that either, lets hope she hasn't told them she was shot at too, because if she one day wind up shot through the head they wont believe it since she has lied about it before And what about she moving money for her criminal boyfriend and his associates, we sort of know that in that ethnic muslim environment she had a choice, right and what the fuck that has got to do with the rape I don't know. Now in normal courts of law where evidence is paramount as opposed to moral stature of the victim, if a rape has taken place it really doesn't matter how bad a person the victim once was or is, whether they have lied about rape before to get a visa or whether they have a boyfriend in jail, all this would not matter if there was evidence for rape. But up against a "high so" criminal and his "Dream Team" you'd better not have the slightest kink in your armor in US courts.


Good post and I agree with it and all the crap and speculation about a set up hasn't been proved to date.

However I do wonder if serious political pressure (for reasons unknown) has been brought to bear on the US judicial system? 

Personally I was surprised by Putins statement and it appeared guarded, despite that any commenst made by Putin must have serious diplomatic implications. 

I wonder why Putin didn't clarify his comments, could it be that like most he doesn't know anything, other than what suits his own political plans? 

Of course Putin might just be playing a diplomatic card while he sits back and waits for a conclusion? that is if there ever is a conclusion?

Anyway DSK has previous form where women are concerned and whatever happened at the Sofitel got him arrested and charged that's the facts. Despite some of the whinging TD members crying conspiracy personally I believe he's not fit to be in charge of any International organization let alone a head of state!

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> No you are right Socal he is not a rapist............... he is a Serial Rapist


The three "musketqueers" "blue" "social" and "pupa" soon to be expanded to a group of four I'm sure, certainly after raeding some of tonights posts from the new kid on the block! :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I must admit, I think socal has been at DD's late night stash.

I think he must have a yearning to get a bit of that Strauss Kahn ass reaming himself.

 :rofl:

----------


## socal

> I must admit, I think socal has been at DD's late night stash.
> 
> I think he must have a yearning to get a bit of that Strauss Kahn ass reaming himself.


DSK is just another guy you can add to the list of high profile men that get caught up in traps set up by women that only fucking retards feel sorry for and blindly believe. 

Jullian Assange, Kobe Bryant, the lacross players in the US......you name it.

----------


## foreigner

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> 
> Case is not over Khann is just out on bail and the prosecution have not dropped the case. 
> 
> And by the way, if Khann just bought sex from the woman then he stands to a conviction for soliciting a prostitute which is a crime in New York punishable with up to 3 months prison.
> 
> But we all know the truth, whether it was consensual or not in the beginning, Khann turned violent during the incident as he has on many occasions before..
> 
> ...



DSK has claimed it was consensual sex

she cleaned another room & went back to DSK's room before crying rape
DA's PDF: http://media.nbcbayarea.com/document...ice_letter.pdf
hardly the actions of a violently raped lying sodomized ho.

DSK has admitted playing hide the salaimi with the lady, it would be up to her on the witness stand to convince 100% of the jury he is a liar, she is a ho & the habitual liar is telling the truth.
no way she can be a reputable witness .. the best attorneys in NY city will tear her up .. violently .. it could be a MMF ground & pound event worthy of TIVO. ::chitown:: 

_But we all know the truth_
*where is a link to that "it became violent"?*  or is that just right wing nutter BS?
*where has DFK stated he paid her?*  or is that just right wing nutter BS?_
the truth_: never believe anything a right wing nutter says!  .. never!


IMHO, if he so chooses, he has a good chance to replace the sarkorzy dwarf.
*France abuzz with talk of comeback for Dominique Strauss-Kahn*

*News that the sexual assault case against  Dominique Strauss-Kahn was teetering electrified French political  circles, with his allies talking of him making a swift political  comeback and possibly playing a role in next year's presidential  elections.*

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationwo...,7723886.story

with proper marketing he could become the anti-sarkozy / anti-US star .. _w/ the obviously trumped up & politically motivated charges from right wing america &  the lying african ho._ :mid: 

hope she enjoys her african home.

----------


## Carrabow

Consensual? Rememeber Monica? What was that? Was Bill blowing her a kiss?  :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

harryb owned again with his usual non-sense

I always knew he was innocent, so out of character, that is the violent part

the DA is going to be having a huge bills, and I hope he sues the city of NY for billions

looks like DA will be out of a job soon, for over reaction and trying to play this politically

----------


## FlyFree

> Originally Posted by FlyFree
> 
> Naive. Extremely naive.
> 
> 
> What part don't you understand?


The part where somebody claiming to have a brain thinks they can know what happened sitting on the outside with just the info the media and lawyers are spinning them.

You say you can never know the truth but can make up your mind as to whether it was a setup,

I apologize. It's probably not naivety, just stupidity.

One of the biggest blocks to learning is the mindset that you know things when you have precious little reliable info. The idiots trap.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Mindless blabber. But, nice try oh exalted fwit...

 :Smile: 

No offence of course, exalted fwit... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BobR

> harryb owned again with his usual non-sense
> 
> I always knew he was innocent, so out of character, that is the violent part
> 
> the DA is going to be having a huge bills, and I hope he sues the city of NY for billions
> 
> looks like DA will be out of a job soon, for over reaction and trying to play this politically


District Attorneys have nearly absolute immunity and cannot be sued even if they jump the gun and act incompetently as they did here.  Like I said at the time of his arrest; there was no need to rush to an arrest, he should not have paid a price for what Roman Polanski did,  and the irresponsible statements made to the media by the police and DA's office at the time of his arrest were disgusting. The only possible threat the DA's office might face would be from the New York State Bar if there were ethics violations, and even that is highly unlikely. (The DA that politicized that case involving the college sports team a few years back was disbarred.)

The most sad thing is the members of this forum that enjoyed seeing him arrested and humiliated just because of his position. Yes, he is a disgusting arrogant ass, but they do not seem to realize this danger this presents to every person in the USA. The same treatment could have happened to any man who angered a woman or met up with psycho or opportunist looking for money. I've seen it too many times before, but not this bad.

----------


## Butterfly

^ he can still sue the city of NY for wrong doing, and I can tell you the DA will be fucked politically, he will not get any new funding for his next political campaign

if it was simply the ADA, then the DA would fire immediately for doing such a bad job, but in this case, the DA got personally involved

the NY DA office is fucked, the political retribution from it is going to be huge

----------


## Carrabow

C'mon guys it is not over yet! Lets wait till the final hearing and then put on the boxing gloves  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

the typical American nutters were all calling for his hanging, no surprise there, they have the tribe mentality of primitive men

----------


## Carrabow

> the typical American nutters were all calling for his hanging, no surprise there, they have the tribe mentality of primitive men


 
Just for you BF,

----------


## good2bhappy

To convict the DA must prove "beyond reasonable doubt"
That looks a little unlikely
Best to save taxpayers money and drop the charges

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by larvidchr
> ...


So her badly bruised vagina and the torn shoulder ligament etc. etc. was just part of the fun  :mid:   if you want a link go find it yourself, never help a left wing nutter, ..never :rofl: 

There is only two possibility's yes, either it was rape or an act of prostitution, do you think a maid walks into a room where there is a old wrinkled mummy of a man she has never seen before in her life and within a minute or two decides to have consensual sex with him for free because of his obvious charm and beauty :rofl:  that old ugly creep have to pay or rape, only way for him to get his rocks off as proven by his previous sexual assaults galore.

----------


## foreigner

> harryb owned again with his usual non-sense
> 
> I always knew he was innocent, so out of character, that is the violent part
> 
> the DA is going to be having a huge bills, and I hope he sues the city of NY for billions
> 
> looks like DA will be out of a job soon, for over reaction and trying to play this politically


in the feminized us, a woman screaming rape claim is almost always considered valid until she is proven to be .. a woman

i live in a house I bought from a doctor who let a known trouble maker into his office / apartment at 2 am (his home was at the beach 30 miles away & he had an apartment in his building .. my home was a rental he sold for legal fees & living expenses)

he was a very heavy drinker & was drunk when he let her in. 
he admits having sex.

she had a history of crying rape but that was not admissible .. even her father had been arrested behind her insane claims, again not admissible.

his arrest made the front page of the local paper (below the fold but on the front page)
the doc finally got off on a technicality but not before being totally humiliated & financially ruined.. eventually he lost his practice.

in the us, think twice before letting any woman into your home or business unescorted!

the standard procedure at DSK's hotel was 2 house keepers in the room

----------


## foreigner

[quote=larvidchr;1801584]


> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by larvidchr
> ...


possibility 3 it was a planned set up.
*why was she in there alone?**with a torn shoulder ligament she cleaned another room & went back to his room before calling management..**a torn shoulder ligament** is not a discrepancy in testimony .. that is a measurable objective finding.
**what happened to the reported running down the hall naked chasing her
*

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> I must admit, I think socal has been at DD's late night stash.
> 
> I think he must have a yearning to get a bit of that Strauss Kahn ass reaming himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kobe Bryant, the perfect example.

Can we say "settled out of court"?

What a fucking idiot.

 :rofl:

----------


## robuzo

From the NYT: "Prosecutors said they still believed Mr. Strauss-Kahn had forced the woman into sex, but that inconsistencies in her past and account of the moments following the incident could make it hard for jurors to believe her."

SK has by no means been exonerated. He hasn't been proved guilty, either, but having their credibility assaulted after they have been physically assaulted is an important reason women don't report rape.

----------


## Norton

> To convict the DA must prove "beyond reasonable doubt" That looks a little unlikely Best to save taxpayers money and drop the charges


You've got it. DA has to assess odds of winning. All rape cases are he said she said based. Defense will attack her "credibility" and prosecution will attack his. Prosecution will try to convince jury physical and forensic evidence supports her story and defense will contend it does not. So far nothing has changed in respect to physical and forensic evidence.

The recent disclosure of her having multiple bank accounts into which a convicted drug dealer has been depositing funds, her lying to immigration officials and lying about cleaning another room after the alleged rape do question her credibility but more importantly all three are subject to her being charged with money laundering, immigration violations and lying to prosecutors.

If the trail goes forward, she can invoke her fifth amendment rights and refuse to answer any questions about the three subjects as it may incriminate her in crimes unrelated to the alleged rape. If she does it will no longer be a case of he said she said but rather he said she didn't. Often prosecutors will grant immunity if witnesses agree to testify. If DA does his the defense will have a strong argument the maid is lying to keep from being prosecuted. 

If I was a juror, based purely on the forensic and physical evidence I would likely conclude a rape took place. Unless the prosecution made a damn good arguement as to why, the fact she cleaned another room after the rape would lead me to conclude there was reasonable doubt she was raped. Hence not guilty from me.

DA is really between a rock and a hard place in light of these newly discovered issues. IMO, the odds of a successful prosecution are slim. Going forward with the case and likely losing will be politically disastrous for the DA's office. Dropping the case now will have polical ramifications but not near as bad as a long drawn out, expensive trial loss. If it was me I'd opt for the latter.




> District Attorneys have nearly absolute immunity and cannot be sued even if they jump the gun and act incompetently as they did here.


Agree on immunity. Without it any case lost by DA would result in civil suit. 

Disagree on acting incompetently. Based on the evidence and her statement they had at the time they had enough to conclude the maid was raped. Unlike the average case where more investigation could be done they had only a couple of hours. They had to move swiftly or DSK would be on a plane out of the country with little hope he could ever be extradited. In this regard, they acted competently. Knowing the media frenzy surrounding the case, parading him in front of cameras handcuffed was incompetent. Not by the DA but by the judge allowing it.

This whole episode has become a lose/lose for all. DSK has had his career ruined, DA's office will have big political loss and the maid may end up in jail for criminal activity. Oops. There will be one winner. DSK's defense lawyers. 

Will DSK bring a civil suit? Only two I can think of it would be against is the DA's office, the City of New York or the maid. DA's office is immune so no way there, NYC has nothing directly to do with it. The maid, forget it. Could probably get a big judgment but she has no money so fruitless. I doubt he is interested in a civil suit in any case. The last thing he needs is more attention.

Unfortunately, sure looks to me the maid's shister lawyer is setting the stage for a civil suit against DSK.

----------


## Butterfly

> NYC has nothing directly to do with it


it should the NYC police department more precisely, and indirectly the city

it happened before and "victims" have been awarded millions for it,

----------


## HermantheGerman

> do you think a maid walks into a room where there is a old wrinkled mummy of a man she has never seen before in her life and within a minute or two decides to have consensual sex with him for free because of his obvious charm and beauty


Old wrinkled mummy ? Have you ever been to Thailand ? You would'nt believe all those wrinkled mummy's running arround with young chicks having been raped. Remember Boris Becker ? Before that poor black maid said:"Pleeeease No! Mr. Bumm Bumm Boris" she had one in the oven. Right in the janitors closet.










Rape ? Money ? Good Looks ? Take your pick !

----------


## Norton

> it should the NYC police department more precisely


An arrest warrant was issued for DSK arrest. They carried out the warrant. As far as I know, he was informed of his rights. He was not subjected to illegal interrogation. In fact he was not interrogated at all. He refused to answer any questions until his lawyers were present. What would be basis for a suit?

----------


## FlyFree

> ^Mindless blabber. But, nice try oh exalted fwit...
> 
> 
> 
> No offence of course, exalted fwit...


No offense taken boy.  :Smile: 


Such an in depth analysis and response can only leave one with a feeling of exalted wonder and respect.

 :Aussie:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Such an in depth analysis and response can only leave one with a feeling of exalted wonder and respect.


Glad you like it...much like the 'idiot trap' you put your foot in a few posts back when I livened up this thread...
What's that hanging out your ass end?   :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

> DSK has had his career ruined


maybe maybe not

----------


## Norton

> maybe maybe not


Good point. He may well be perceived as more electable in France than before his arrest but getting back in the race for upcoming election a bit too late. Continuing his career at IMF not likely. Too much water under the bridge.

----------


## OhOh

Another great advert for the American way of life.

A failed state.

Well done butterfly for keeping the thread warm

----------


## good2bhappy

The conspiracy unravels
You see the Americans know the French hate them so by vilifying themselves by wrongful arrest they know that they will make DFK a French hero and thereby insuring his election to the presidency.
Thus creating a grateful ally

----------


## HermantheGerman

These two statements have to make you think....somethings wrong here. 
My verdict: Lying whore and dirty ole man have met their match. He will have to pay some money to her and promise not to sue the City of N.Y.


"When she was fighting to get away, when she was on her knees and he   was sexually assaulting her, after he finished, she got up and started   to run to the door and started spitting Dominique Strauss-Kahn's semen   out of her mouth in disgust."


"She later admitted she actually went and cleaned another room - and   even returned to clean Strauss-Kahn's empty suite - before reporting the   incident."

----------


## Seekingasylum

> From the NYT: "Prosecutors said they still believed Mr. Strauss-Kahn had forced the woman into sex, but that inconsistencies in her past and account of the moments following the incident could make it hard for jurors to believe her."
> 
> SK has by no means been exonerated. He hasn't been proved guilty, either, but having their credibility assaulted after they have been physically assaulted is an important reason women don't report rape.


Precisely.

Most rape cases resolve to whose account the jury chooses to believe. Having fibbed on earlier occasions, and seems to be colluding in money laundering, it doesn't help her credibility and since she is making the allegation he has little to do except sit there while the prosecution's case is demolished when she admits to earlier deceptions. 

That of course doesn't mean DSK is not a a fat, randy, old, perverted French stoat and just because his victim is a piece of West African trash who may have wanted to profit from her ordeal doesn't mean he ain't a rapist.

----------


## OhOh

> When she was fighting to get away .......


Whoever is writing her script has talent.





> doesn't mean he ain't a rapist.


The converse is equally true.

----------


## OhOh

> He will have to pay some money


The "US government"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  rate for the death of a "Foreigner" is $200, so $10 would be a starting point.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Funny to see the rabid anti-socialists backtracking now that it appears he DIDN'T do it and it was a fucking set up all along. As many of us predicted I might add - oh look I did add it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Funny to see the rabid anti-socialists backtracking now that it appears he DIDN'T do it and it was a fucking set up all along. As many of us predicted I might add - oh look I did add it.


I think the possibility that the witness has been nobbled is far more plausible than the theory that the dirty garlic munching pervert was.

 :Smile:

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by foreigner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


uu yes dick head. Women always do shit like this. He is rich and famous and he is married. He probably gets tons of offers

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> harryb owned again with his usual non-sense
> 
> I always knew he was innocent, so out of character, that is the violent part
> 
> the DA is going to be having a huge bills, and I hope he sues the city of NY for billions
> 
> ...


Yep, and look at all the heat bargirls take. When the lowest of the low, scum of the earth are these western cnuts.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Yeah, BUT THAT DOES NOT MEAN HE WAS GUILTY. These cnuts always know that they have a 50% chance in court no matter how full of lies and bullshit they are. 

It is just the opposite actually. If a woman was really raped then her and her family would want to see the guy go to jail for his crime, no matter how much money is thrown around. But when its bullshit, hey just cut me and check and be a free man.


Bill Orielly is another one.

----------


## foreigner

_So her badly bruised vagina and the torn shoulder ligament etc. etc. was just part of the fun   if you want a link go find it yourself, never help a left wing nutter, ..never_

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/02/ny...1&pagewanted=2
During a meeting at the district attorneys office on June 9, the  woman wept as she was questioned closely after Mr. Thompson had left for  another engagement. Her 15-year-old daughter, who was waiting outside,  noticed that her mother was upset and called a relative to alert Mr.  Thompson. The lawyer called the prosecutors and demanded an end to the  questioning. He said on Friday that the daughter heard them shout, Get  out! Get out! Get out of here! at her mother. The authorities say there  was no shouting.         _
At another meeting, the woman threw herself to the floor in response to questions, the well-placed official said.       _ 
 :mid: 
*Then, for some 10 days, prosecutors were unable to get Mr. Thompson to  bring her in; the lawyer said she was being treated for a shoulder  injury that she suffered in the attack, an injury she had not reported  earlier.* 

re bruised vagina:  I have pounded _le puss'a_ with all my might, grabbed headboards for leverage & never achieved bruising.
DSK is a pudgy old fart who has not lifted anything heavier than his gold Philippe watch in years .. umm, perhaps a magnum of Dom .. 

& she is a documented conniving ho ..

*I wish I had the power to bruise a vagina.*
*vagina bruiser would be a good screen name.* :bananaman:

----------


## foreigner

re cum on the floor:  how many loads have been applied to an average nana room's carpet? :cmn:   ::spin::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> re cum on the floor:  how many loads have been applied to an average nana room's carpet?


If it was is, and she did clean another room, she must have had her mouth closed for quite a while.

 :bananaman:

----------


## foreigner

> Originally Posted by foreigner
> 
> 
> re cum on the floor:  how many loads have been applied to an average nana room's carpet? 
> 
> 
> If it was is, and she did clean another room, she must have had her mouth closed for quite a while.


  Prosecutors said the woman lied to a grand jury by testifying she immediately alerted a supervisor about the assault. 
*The maid actually cleaned a neighboring suite on the 28th floor and  then scrubbed Strauss-Kahn's room before she reported the incident to  her boss.* 
  Twenty-eight hours after the alleged sexual assault,  the woman talked to her boyfriend in an immigration jail in Arizona --  saying "words to the effect of,* 'Don't worry, this guy has a lot of  money. I know what I'm doing,'* " The New York Times quoted an official  saying. 
*The bombshell disclosures will likely force the DA to drop all charges against the banking big shot.*

Dominque Strauss-Kahn's accuser was hotel hooker, insiders say - NYPOST.com

_if she was a pro accepting large tips & DSK was a cheap charlie .. could that have motivated the accusation?_

----------


## blue

> if she was a pro accepting large tips & DSK was a cheap charlie .. could that have motivated the accusation?


doubt it - probably just a low IQ immigrant ,and gave the pompous Khan the wrong signals

----------


## Butterfly

told you she was a pro and the misunderstanding was financial, not sexual

----------


## OhOh

> told you she was a pro and the misunderstanding was financial, not sexual


Yes you did, and I think they know it, c'est la vie.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Nothing will be proven. The girl's reputation is shot. Doesn't mean DSK didn't rape her.

At least it cost him his career.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

I still think the most likely scenario is that his political enemies had been grooming her a long time because they knew he stayed in the hotel where she worked. 

I suspect she was coached, paid and directed on how to sseduce him (maybe more than once - maybe they knew each other and had sex before). Then the trap was sprung. She's freaking out now at the police station because the detectives are finally doing their work.

That would be consistent with the 'thousands of dollars' being paid into her bank accounts. But she's fucked (again). She'll have to follow through on it now if she was bribed or she could face jail if she admits it was a set up and she was paid accomplice/conspirator. Hard call whether to come clean right now - I'll bet the prosecutors and police are offering that to her. Or they may let it all go away - which seems to be what the District Attorney would like most.

The fact she lied on her refugee claim and then attended acting school is also highly likely to have been reasons she was selected. She was bold enough to claim gang-rape in Guinea which was a lie. Although many people might embelish their claims - it takes a real poker face and a bit of a hard person to carry that off.

It also is a reason she has zero credibility.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Doesn't mean DSK didn't rape her.


Doesn't mean he did, either...
Just being objective here...
A lot of dirt in DSK's closet...
And a lot of dirt in hers...

 :Smile:

----------


## Pol the Pot

Of course. She's tainted, she won't go anywhere. He could go on to become France's next president. That's the difference.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> He could go on to become France's next president.


Could've, should've, would've...he has lost much already...and maybe stands to lose more...correct?





> She's tainted, she won't go anywhere.


Let's see 'where she goes'...

 :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

DSK will be France next president, and I will be voting for him

----------


## good2bhappy

> At least it cost him his career.





> He could go on to become France's next president.


President of France is not much of a career?

----------


## Norton

> DSK will be France next president, and I will be voting for him


Is there time to enter? Only 10 days (July 13) before Presidential candidacy declaration must be made. Also current polls indicate Socialist are set to trounce Sarkosy with either François Hollande or Martine Aubry.

Suppose the July 13 deadline could be moved back but can this be done? Even if all charges are dropped at 18 July hearing and he returns to France will the party welcome him as a candidate. Seems politically risky when they already have two popular candidates.

----------


## crippen

> Of course. She's tainted, she won't go anywhere. .


I think she would possibly get deported after all this is over.   Look out for her in Pattaya some time in the future.  Carrying a sign "As f..ked by the President of France.  Only 3000bht short time. :mid:

----------


## Panda

> I still think the most likely scenario is that his political enemies had been grooming her a long time because they knew he stayed in the hotel where she worked. 
> 
> I suspect she was coached, paid and directed on how to sseduce him (maybe more than once - maybe they knew each other and had sex before). Then the trap was sprung. She's freaking out now at the police station because the detectives are finally doing their work.
> 
> That would be consistent with the 'thousands of dollars' being paid into her bank accounts. But she's fucked (again). She'll have to follow through on it now if she was bribed or she could face jail if she admits it was a set up and she was paid accomplice/conspirator. Hard call whether to come clean right now - I'll bet the prosecutors and police are offering that to her. Or they may let it all go away - which seems to be what the District Attorney would like most.
> 
> The fact she lied on her refugee claim and then attended acting school is also highly likely to have been reasons she was selected. She was bold enough to claim gang-rape in Guinea which was a lie. Although many people might embelish their claims - it takes a real poker face and a bit of a hard person to carry that off.
> 
> It also is a reason she has zero credibility.


Yes, he became a threat to the establishment, so time to get rid of him.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
He's still history though. Sarkozy will probably win and that was all that ever mattered to them.

----------


## OhOh

Eric Margolis

*CRAZY AND CRAZIER. THE DSK CIRCUS.
NEW YORK July 02, 2011*

_"Mon dieu! The head spins. Crazy things happen in New York, but the latest bizarre twist in the case of French bigwig Dominique Strauss takes the cake.
Last Friday, US prosecutors revealed that the hotel maid who had accused former International Monetary Fund chief Strauss-Kahn of raping her in his hotel suite was a serial liar. She had lied about being raped to get into the US, lied on her tax returns, and lied on numerous other issues. 

It is unprecedented for prosecutors to discredit their own star witness. The government may have done so because of rumors that the defense, which had assigned a number of crack investigators to check into the maid’s background, was about to go public with the embarrassing information. 

Strauss-Kahn (universally known as DSK) has now been released from house arrest under which he had to pay for an armed guard to watch him. His costs to avoid being locked up in New York’s ghastly prison gulag, Riker’s Island, was said to be $100,000 weekly. 

US prosecutors say they will still proceed with the case. So will the maid’s damage-seeking civil suit. But legal experts here say DSK is likely to be acquitted now that his accuser has been exposed as a liar and fraudster. 

This incredible circus puts the US justice system on trial before the eyes of the world. The Wild West frontier arrest and treatment of DSK, the lynch-mob mood, the media orgy, and his public humiliation make the US look like a nasty third world state. Getting the scalp of a famous Frenchman, not justice, was the goal of US prosecutors.

The judicial near lynching of DSK humiliated France. DSK was expected to win next year’s French presidential election. France’s current president, Nicholas Sarkozy, is highly unpopular with the public and looked almost certain to be defeated by DSK, if he had decided to quit as head of the IMF and run as the Socialist presidential candidate. 

Until last Friday, France’s Socialists appeared doomed to defeat. Their assorted candidates induced sleep and yawns, not cheers of support. Sarkozy must have thanked his lucky stars when DSK was arrested on sordid charges that shocked and horrified France.  

But now, in an amazing reversal of fortune, DSK may actually beat the wrap in New York and return to France. The able Christine Lagarde has replaced him at the IMF, relieving DSK the decision of staying on there or returning to French politics.  

France’s left is beyond elated by the impending collapse of the DSK trial. Not only have the ruinous charges against him been exposed as lies, but DSK may well emerge from the legal ordeal as a martyr. All France noted the dignity and courage with which DSK and his wife Anne Sinclair bore their public humiliation and the threats of 30 years in prison.  

So if Strauss-Kahn escapes the legal quick-sands in New York, he could quickly return triumphant to France and begin campaigning against President Sarkozy.  

Many French will be convinced that their first impression after DSK was arrested – that he was victim of a nefarious political plot or financial shakedown – was correct. The finger of suspicion will point at those who could have benefitted from his humiliation and conviction.  

If the chambermaid episode was indeed a plot, it was conceived and executed with great skill and daring. DSK’s notoriety as a satyr, that is, a man obsessed by sexual desire and conquering females, was artfully used to draw him into this honey trap. Paris has long been abuzz with tittle-tattle about his sexual escapades in private and public. We see the handwork of professionals.     

Angry feminists who claimed the maid was a victim of male sexism and oppression will be rightly embarrassed. Those males who claim that women are prone to untruths and fanciful accounts will feel vindicated.     

More important, the US prosecutors who allowed this circus to occur should be fired and sent to North Dakota. America’s justice system is embarrassing and desperately needs to be elevated to civilized standards. 

The skirt-chasing DSK is an unlikely model, but he may end up teaching the US a lesson in civilized behavior and judicial caution that it badly needs.  

30 Copyright Eric S. Margolis 2011"_

----------


## HermantheGerman

> *I wish I had the power to bruise a vagina.*


Try growing a la flûte.  :Smile:

----------


## HermantheGerman

> _
> 
> This incredible circus puts the US justice system on trial before the eyes of the world. The Wild West frontier arrest and treatment of DSK, the lynch-mob mood, the media orgy, and his public humiliation make the US look like a nasty third world state. 
> 
> Americas justice system is embarrassing and desperately needs to be elevated to civilized standards. 
> 
> _


Hmmmm, sounds familiar to me. 
We believe you have Weapons of Mass Destruction.
The lynch mob shouted:" U.S.A."

DSK got arrested:
The lynch mob shouted: "Shame on you".


I like the last sentence: *......needs to be elevated to civilized standards*.


Ouch, that hurts.

----------


## Butterfly

> ^
> He's still history though. Sarkozy will probably win and that was all that ever mattered to them.


non-sense, they have extended the candidacy election process for the PS, and no doubt he will be elected

Sarko is hated in France, he is not going to win

----------


## OhOh

> DSK will be France next president, and I will be voting for him





> non-sense, they have extended the candidacy election process for the PS, and no doubt he will be elected
> 
> Sarko is hated in France, he is not going to win



Another limb grows and you just have to perch on the end don't you. Lets hope you are right, again, and France regains it's rightful place in the world.

----------


## foreigner

> Originally Posted by foreigner
> 
> 
> 
> *I wish I had the power to bruise a vagina.*
> 
> 
> Try growing a la flûte.


The word _vagina_ is quite often used colloquially to refer to the vulva or female genitals generally; technically speaking, the vagina is a specific internal structure.

has it come out where the bruising was?  
internal bruising, a 62YO flaber with a godzilla like thing so hard a cat can't scratch it?
external, he grabbed her so hard?

A *bruise*, also called a *contusion*, is a type of relatively minor hematoma of tissue[1] in which capillaries and sometimes venules are damaged by trauma, 

this guy's physique appears very soft .. 
an erection's hardness (*Hardness* is the measure of how resistant solid matter is to various kinds of permanent shape change when a force is applied) is dependent on the cardiac pump's PSI to engorge the godzilla like le flute

I just don't see (bad choice of word?) his dick getting hard enough to cause internal vascular injury .. especially not with an experienced african ho.

external bruising would indicate physical strength in hand, arm .. or exceptional ability to pound ..
I just don't see it
doubt DSK has ever seen an olympic bar close up much less touched .. his life time exertion grunts can be counted with with less than 1 object.

he appears to be a constant consumer of alcohol .. & did he smoke   = more ED

a more reasonable / believable explanation would be self inflected via broom handle or .. 

IMHO it was a planned set up by the girl .. or some right wing organ-ization

----------


## socal

> Nothing will be proven. The girl's reputation is shot. Doesn't mean DSK didn't rape her.
> 
> At least it cost him his career.


some people just cant admit they where wrong..... :mid:

----------


## socal

> Of course. She's tainted, she won't go anywhere. He could go on to become France's next president. That's the difference.


her scheme imploded because she was already tainted from other schemes.

hope you are her next victim, you show the gullibility but probably not the money :Smile:

----------


## socal

_Angry feminists who claimed the maid was a victim of male sexism and  oppression will be rightly embarrassed. Those males who claim that women  are prone to untruths and fanciful accounts will feel vindicated.

_Winning_



_

----------


## English Noodles

> The only truth is that he is French. That is enough to start the jungle bunnies off.


That should be enough to have him found guilty and hanged in my opinion.

----------


## crippen

Sex Crimes Chief in Office of Prosecutor Is Leaving Post
By JOHN ELIGON


Lisa Friel, the chief of the Manhattan district attorneys sex crimes unit for nearly a decade, is leaving that post, according to a memorandum circulated in the office on Wednesday.

The announcement comes at a pivotal moment, as the office handles one of its biggest sex-crimes prosecutions ever: the case against Dominique Strauss-Kahn, the former managing director of the International Monetary Fund.

After nearly three decades in the district attorneys office, Lisa Friel has informed us of her decision to explore other professional opportunities outside the office, said an e-mail to prosecutors in the office from Karen Friedman Agnifilo, the chief of the trial division.

During the next two months, she will transition out of her role as chief of the sex-crimes unit, Ms. Friedman Agnifilo wrote.

It remains unclear exactly what prompted Ms. Friels decision to leave the office and when she will do so. The district attorneys office declined to comment on the matter. A phone message left for Ms. Friel on Wednesday evening was not immediately returned.

Martha Bashford, a co-chief of the forensic science and cold case unit, will step in as acting sex crimes chief on Thursday.

Although Ms. Friel made a court appearance early in the Strauss-Kahn case, she did not remain on the investigating team, several people with knowledge of the case have said. Mr. Strauss-Kahn has been charged with trying to rape a hotel housekeeper and force her to perform oral sex.

Benjamin Brafman, one of the lawyers representing Mr. Strauss-Kahn, would not comment on Ms. Friels role in the case. But speaking of what he said were his many dealings with Ms. Friel over the years, he said, I have always been impressed with the way that Lisa Friel has conducted herself, and have always found her to be a seasoned, smart prosecutor.

Ms. Friedman Agnifilo wrote that Ms. Friel had helped win important legislative changes that assist victims of sex crimes.

She has mentored countless assistants, and her dedication to helping survivors of sexual assault has inspired many of us, Ms. Friedman Agnifilo wrote.

Ms. Friel has worked in the district attorneys office since 1983, spending most of that time in the sex-crimes unit. She is featured prominently in a documentary about the unit that recently had its premiere on HBO. Ms. Bashford also plays a prominent role in the documentary.  http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/30/ny...20friel&st=cse

----------


## Butterfly

> Lisa Friel, the chief of the Manhattan district attorney’s sex crimes unit for nearly a decade, is leaving that post, according to a memorandum circulated in the office on Wednesday.


and heads are starting to roll, she is probably taking the fall for the DA fuckup

I suspect a few more will change "post" in the coming few weeks, citing personal reasons for the process.

The way they handle the case from the beginning has been a disgrace, typical American variable speed justice




> After nearly three decades in the district attorney’s office, “Lisa Friel has informed us of her decision to explore other professional opportunities outside the office,” said an e-mail to prosecutors in the office from Karen Friedman Agnifilo, the chief of the trial division.


she is politically dead in her job, that's quite a hard statement to make, that basically means that her career is over. 

She shouldn't be alone on this, of course.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Ms. Friedman Agnifilo wrote that Ms. Friel had helped win important legislative changes that assist victims of sex crimes.


So, the 'innocent' maid has claimed yet another victim...
Friel has had her hand bitten by the one she was trying to feed...

 :mid:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Martha Bashford, a co-chief of the forensic science and cold case unit, will step in as acting sex crimes chief on Thursday.


Bashford, indeed...
I'm shaking already...
She'll squeeze that little Frog like a pimple...

 :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Crippen and EN look strikingly similar this morning...

 :Smile:

----------


## Panda

She could have been looking at a big civil damages payout. Possibly $millions for mental anguish and suffering. Not to mention the bruise on her twat!

----------


## Butterfly

> Crippen and EN look strikingly similar this morning...


probably EN having another MPD episode,

----------


## Carrabow

> Crippen and EN look strikingly similar this morning...


Double Vision from last nights festivities :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Who?...Me?...Nah...

 :Smile:

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> The only truth is that he is French. That is enough to start the jungle bunnies off.
> 
> 
> That should be enough to have him found guilty and hanged in my opinion.



Hold your horses there. She is a muslim ! That should be enough to have her.........in my opinion.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Originally Posted by HermantheGerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by foreigner
> ...


Maybe she got her clitoris cut off when she was young ?  :mid:

----------


## FlyFree

> Originally Posted by FlyFree
> 
> Such an in depth analysis and response can only leave one with a feeling of exalted wonder and respect.
> 
> 
> Glad you like it...much like the 'idiot trap' you put your foot in a few posts back when I livened up this thread...
> What's that hanging out your ass end?



You Ozzie?

----------


## Norton

> Maybe she got her clitoris cut off when she was young ?


According to her lawyer, she did. Hence her application for immigration to US. Feared same would happen to her daughter.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by HermantheGerman
> 
> Maybe she got her clitoris cut off when she was young ?
> 
> 
> According to her lawyer, she did. Hence her application for immigration to US. Feared same would happen to her daughter.


Hard to fake.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Priceless from the New York Post. Now they're calling him a cheap charlie, no wonder Butters and Socal love him so much.

 :rofl: 




> Sex attack allegations against Dominique Strauss-Kahn were made after he refused to pay a hotel maid for consensual sex, it has been claimed.
> 
> Dominique Strauss-Kahn sex case Dominique Strauss-Kahn leaves his temporary residence in New York (Pic: AP)
> 
> The former International Monetary Fund boss had relations with the woman in his room but they then had a fight over money, according to a New York Post report.
> 
> The Frenchman’s accuser, who also worked as a prostitute, continued seeing other clients while in protective custody following her claims, the newspaper alleged.
> 
> Strauss-Kahn – who was seen as a likely Socialist candidate in France’s next general election – was considered a potential ‘gold mine’ by the 32-year-old maid, the report said.
> ...

----------


## Norton

> After giving him oral sex, she demanded money but Strauss-Kahn would not pay, angering the woman, the report claimed.


He must have thought all part of the $3,000 dollar per night service. He should have checked the + + + bits. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Perhaps he was upset that she didn't leave a little chocolate on his pillow.

----------


## crippen

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> Crippen and EN look strikingly similar this morning...
> 
> 
> probably EN having another MPD episode,



Sorted!!  Can't be confusing Butterfly now can we!   He is the only one that gives me Reds!   Don't want him jumping out the window do we :Smile:   What floor is his office/condo on.  Must be at least 5 floors up to be effective. ::chitown::

----------


## Butterfly

> After giving him oral sex, she demanded money but Strauss-Kahn would not pay, angering the woman, the report claimed.


she probably asked for a tip, like double the price that was negotiated before hand

----------


## Norton

> she probably asked for a tip, like double the price that was negotiated before hand


Maybe she's Greek. :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Maybe she's Greek


That would tie in with Harry's hypothesis...





> Perhaps he was upset that she didn't leave a little chocolate on his pillow.


 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> After giving him oral sex, she demanded money but Strauss-Kahn would not pay, angering the woman, the report claimed.
> 
> 
> she probably asked for a tip, like double the price that was negotiated before hand


Ah right, being the head of the IMF, when she failed to meet the obligations he'd placed on her, he defaulted.

 :rofl:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

I still think she was chosen, groomed and the trap sprung. The allegation she was a part-time in-call hooker fits with the original suggestion. She was also supposedly an actress (or studying to become one). They needed evidence of semen - so the fact she's a hooker working as a maid in the hotel makes it perfect. She leaves the room, goes to another, ensures she has enough "evidence" on her uniform, then goes back to his room for the planned rough-up. If she started assaulting him then of course he'd grab her to defend himself. It's a well played out sting - and he took the bait. As long as she doesn't spill the beans.. wonder if she's thinking about that.

----------


## Butterfly

it's not over yet, now we have the bipolar French writer going for her own story

BBC News - Strauss-Kahn to face rape suit by Tristane Banon

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by OhOh
> ...


thanks for that information. Makes a good addition to the muslim shit list

----------


## sabang

I don't see this case going anywhere legally, but it still may have some decent spin offs.

One, hopefully the lying, manipulative, drug dealing ho will have her application for asylum rejected and be deported forthwith.

Two, hopefully this will spell the death knell for that vile, abusive gallic jew ever seeking public office again.

No 'goodies' in this saga I'm afraid.

----------


## crippen

Dominique Strauss-Kahn facing second sex charge
Dominique Strauss-Kahn’s chances of entering the French presidential race appeared to be over after a novelist who described him as a “rutting chimpanzee“ said she would make a criminal complaint of attempted rape.








Tristane Banon, a 32-year-old journalist and writer, will file for charges on Tuesday over an alleged attack in a Paris apartment in 2003 during which she claims Mr Strauss-Khan tried to unhook her bra and open her jeans. Her lawyer, David Koubbi said the complaint would reach the Paris prosecutor’s office by Wednesday.
The announcement comes as the sexual assault case brought by an American hotel chambermaid against the former head of the International Monetary Fund is close to collapse.
Mr Strauss-Khan was freed from his strict bail terms by a New York court on Friday amid doubts over the alleged victim’s credibility.
That had raised hopes among his supporters that the 62-year-old would make a triumphant return to French politics if acquitted in the US, perhaps even running for president next year for the opposition Socialists.
However, the latest development appeared to make that extremely unlikely. The Socialist party said yesterday that the idea of Mr Strauss-Khan running for president was now the “weakest” of all possible scenarios for his political future.

In an interview published yesterday, Miss Banon said she had decided to file her complaint after feeling “sick” watching Mr Strauss-Kahn freed without bail last week and dining in a New York restaurant.
She also recounted details of the alleged attempted rape, which she claims took place in February 2003 when she went to interview Mr Strauss-Kahn, a former French finance minister, in an apartment.
“When I entered that flat, I immediately felt ill at ease,” she told l’Express magazine.
“It was almost empty, white, wooden beams showing, a coffee machine, a round table, with on the right of the lounge, an empty library, and right at the end, a bedroom with a bed.
“We started talking a bit, he offered me a coffee, I got out my Dictaphone, he wanted us to go on the couch, then that I hold his hand to reply — 'Otherwise I won’t manage,’ he said.
“I wanted to leave. He stopped the Dictaphone, caught me by the arm. I asked him to let me go, and that’s when the fight started.” Miss Banon has previously given a graphic account of the alleged attack in a 2007 television programme, currently posted on the internet, in which she said Mr Strauss-Kahn acted like a “rutting chimpanzee”.
She said that she was dissuaded from filing charges at the time by her mother, a regional councillor in Mr Strauss-Kahn’s Socialist party. Miss Banon’s lawyer said last night that her complaint fell within the 10-year limitation period for attempted rape charges.
Shortly after Mr Strauss-Kahn’s arrest in New York, Mr Koubbi said she was considering pressing charges but then appeared to withdraw.
Yesterday he insisted that her decision to file for charges now would not dent his client’s credibility nor make her look opportunistic.
“What is happening in the US doesn’t concern us, I repeat. If the case against Mr Strauss-Kahn is empty, ours isn’t. It is extremely solid and thorough.”
Mr Strauss-Kahn’s lawyers responded to the latest allegations last night by saying he intended to sue Miss Banon for “slanderous denunciation”, adding that the alleged events she related were “imaginary”.
France is divided over how to receive Mr Strauss-Kahn’s likely acquittal.
Some 42 per cent of French people think he has a political future, according to a poll published yesterday in Le Point, while 51 per cent think the opposite.
Mr Strauss-Kahn’s Socialist allies have begun a media offensive claiming he was the victim of a plot.
One claimed Mr Strauss-Kahn was warned he was under threat from Vladimir Putin, the Russian prime minister, shortly before his arrest.
Other Socialist MPs questioned the role of the Manhattan Sofitel’s security chief, a former senior policeman with links to French intelligence. They asked why hotel management phoned President Nicolas Sarkozy’s office an hour after the incident.
The Accor group, which owns Sofitel, has strenuously denied any foul play and threatened to sue for slander anyone making such claims.
Mr Koubbi insisted that there was no political motive in the timing of Miss Banon’s complaint.
“Let me make it clear that I have been contacted by nobody on the Right, that I am under nobody’s orders,” he said.
Kenneth Thompson, who is representing the hotel maid accuser in New York, applauded Banon's decision to filed a complaint against Strauss-Kahn.
"Yes, I support Tristane Banon," he said.

Dominique Strauss-Kahn facing second sex charge - Telegraph

----------


## foreigner

> Originally Posted by foreigner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by HermantheGerman
> ...


That evidence includes hospital photos of a vaginal bruise that the woman suffered when Strauss-Kahn grabbed her, 
Strauss-Kahn Prosecutors to Determine What Is 'Responsible'

so it's her "external vagina"
I'm having trouble picturing DSK powerfully grabbing her l'pusse with the powerful a hand of linebacker/mma heavy weight/some rugby dude

dsk may be a sexual predator (at 62 go man!), but he is not a bruising brute with the grip of a brick layer
he has people to carry his brief case & pour his champagne
if this prosecution continues a crime has been committed!

it was something like 20 minutes from the time she entered his room til he checked out.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^France's Famous Frog, Frequent-Flying Former Financier, Faces Frenzied Fornication Filibuster From Fcking "Friend's" Fresh French Fertile Filly...

----------


## Butterfly

> Other Socialist MPs questioned the role of the Manhattan Sofitel’s security chief, a former senior policeman with links to French intelligence. They asked why hotel management phoned President Nicolas Sarkozy’s office an hour after the incident.


no fucking way, definitely a setup then, and original suspicions might have been right

Sarko is famous to play dirty, he pulled a similar secret service trick when he was on Villepin government before the presidential election in 2007

----------


## Cujo

> Dominique Strauss-Kahn facing second sex charge
> Dominique Strauss-Kahns chances of entering the French presidential race appeared to be over after a novelist who described him as a rutting chimpanzee said she would make a criminal complaint of attempted rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For fucks sake, if she was so offended why didn't she call the cops immediately at the time.

----------


## Cujo

> They needed evidence of semen - so the fact she's a hooker working as a maid in the hotel makes it perfect. She leaves the room, goes to another, ensures she has enough "evidence" on her uniform, then goes back to his room .


You've heard of DNA right?

----------


## Pol the Pot

> For fucks sake, if she was so offended why didn't she call the cops immediately at the time.


Her mother, who was some kind of regional boss for the Socialist Party, convinced her not to.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> For fucks sake, if she was so offended why didn't she call the cops immediately at the time.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Her mother, who was some kind of regional boss for the Socialist Party, convinced her not to.


Mommy knows best   :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> For fucks sake, if she was so offended why didn't she call the cops immediately at the time.
> 
> 
> Her mother, who was some kind of regional boss for the Socialist Party, convinced her not to.


She called her mother before the cops?
She was obviously miffed but didn't feel violated.
Nah, if she didn't call the cops there and then they should just tell her to fuck off.

----------


## Butterfly

she is a bipolar nutcase, see her youtube video, it's hilarious

----------


## Cujo

> she is a bipolar nutcase, see her youtube video, it's hilarious


Link?

----------


## crippen

> she is a bipolar nutcase, see her youtube video, it's hilarious


Takes one to know one! :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> she is a bipolar nutcase, see her youtube video, it's hilarious
> 
> 
> Takes one to know one!


He isnt bipolar, A.D.D hell yes   :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ah bless. Now every time someone hears the phrase "DSK" they'll think "rapist".

Job done.

----------


## Carrabow

> Ah bless. Now every time someone hears the phrase "DSK" they'll think "rapist".
> 
> Job done.


What? Dame Shaggin' Kun... Ah you know the rest  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I pity poor old Butters. If the old pervert still fancies his chances of running for President, and Butters has the voting slip in his hand, he's not going to able to look at it without thinking:

"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"
"Dominique Strauss Kahn....... Rapist"

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I've got DSK's defence all sorted out. Let's face it, he looks like a dozy fucker.




> Man who had sex in his sleep cleared of rape
> 
> A man accused of raping a teenager was freed yesterday after a jury decided he was asleep at the time of the alleged offence.
> 
> Stephen Lee Davies, 43, claimed he suffered from sexsomnia — the ability to have intercourse while asleep — and had no recollection of the encounter with the 16-year-old student.
> 
> The girl had been staying at Mr Davies’s home in Swansea when she became ill and was told to share his bed because his room was cooler.
> 
> She said she awoke in the night to find him having intercourse with her.
> ...

----------


## Sailing into trouble

So he is threatening to sue for damages since his rep is damaged. What rep! So I wonder how many more women will come forward to lodge a class action? Any ambitions, outside of taking over from Heff are gone. Innocent of Guilty he is dead meat in the public sphere

O I forgot he is French. Landslide victory!

----------


## Butterfly

Harry, you are a fucking phone reviewer geek nutter, politics analysis is not your strong

you can't even use Win7 without the online help for fuck sake  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry, you are a fucking phone reviewer geek nutter, politics analysis is not your strong
> 
> you can't even use Win7 without the online help for fuck sake


Come on Butters, you can't think of one without the other now, can you?

"Dominique Strauss Kahn.....   Rapist"

 ::chitown::

----------


## crippen

Quote Harry:-
and could go on for 20 or 30 minutes


Not me then. ::chitown::

----------


## Butterfly

> "Dominique Strauss Kahn..... Rapist"


ok what's your point harry, that you wished you were the rapist and raped the maid instead ?

----------


## crippen

The difference between rape and seduction is   technique.


not sure about just paying for it.

----------


## Cujo

If she really is a hooker it's not rape, it's robbery.

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's all in the stats.

Google "Dominique Strauss Kahn Banker" 3.9 million hits.

Google "Dominique Strauss Kahn Rapist" 11.4 million hits.

It's on the internet, so it must be true.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> They needed evidence of semen - so the fact she's a hooker working as a maid in the hotel makes it perfect. She leaves the room, goes to another, ensures she has enough "evidence" on her uniform, then goes back to his room .
> 
> 
> You've heard of DNA right?


That's what I'm saying - she makes sure she gets some on her uniform. Do I need to get graphic about how she gets it on the clothes? Only a bit is needed.. Then she goes back to the room for the required punch-up.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Dominique Strauss-Kahn facing second sex charge
> Dominique Strauss-Kahns chances of entering the French presidential race appeared to be over after a novelist who described him as a rutting chimpanzee said she would make a criminal complaint of attempted rape.


Call me a "rutter" too.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...


Er, Tom. Why would she need to leave the room to get his Harry Monk on her clothing?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Oh okay FFS - Cause they ain't gonna find much DNA in her mouth later on are they? And she wants to make sure it's "in the right places" when she claims violent rape.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oh okay FFS - Cause they ain't gonna find much DNA in her mouth later on are they? And she wants to make sure it's "in the right places" when she claims violent rape.


Perhaps it already was?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Only if you buy what is increasingly an unlikely story - and ya know it

----------


## Butterfly

> Oh okay FFS - Cause they ain't gonna find much DNA in her mouth later on are they? And she wants to make sure it's "in the right places" when she claims violent rape.


it's harry, you need to explain him everything, he is a bit slow

lucky this is not a topic on Win7 or a silly phone gadget, it would be more non-sense from him

----------


## foreigner

> ^France's Famous Frog, Frequent-Flying Former Financier, Faces Frenzied Fornication Filibuster From Fcking "Friend's" Fresh French Fertile Filly...


Faceless flatulent falsifiers frequently & faithfully facetiously fart freedom fried feces from fabricated faked fables free from factualness & frequently founded from fabulously flaccid fallopian falsehoods & faggy freedom fried fully f'ud-up foundations fastidiously free from facts .. = freedom from freedom fries

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> Oh okay FFS - Cause they ain't gonna find much DNA in her mouth later on are they? And she wants to make sure it's "in the right places" when she claims violent rape.
> 
> 
> it's harry, you need to explain him everything, he is a bit slow
> 
> lucky this is not a topic on Win7 or a silly phone gadget, it would be more non-sense from him


Which bit? His political career is over because he's a serial shagger?

He reminds me of Jeffrey Archer, another whore-fucking greaseball. The judge called his wife "fragrant" because she "stood by him".

A euphemism for "ah what the fuck, he travels, I fuck the houseboy/pool cleaner/plumber, etc.".

Oi Butters, google those two terms again (Post #38), I bet the numbers on the "rapist" side are even higher.

At least you have the decency to pay for the cock you suck.

 :Smile:

----------


## foreigner

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...


she went back to the room to check for "tip", got POed & cried rape.
worthless co[at]k sucking african ho.

google "popular female singer": Taylor Swift, Katy Perry, Rihanna, Carrie  Underwood, Miley Cyrus
always rely on google for decisions

*the frogs that support DSk hate the US &  all that is freedom fryed.*
the trumped up & insulting charge filed by some man hating feminist DA is all the more reason to support a virile man's man in the increasingly feminized western society.
how many men would vote for him if only *because he is the victim of a out of control bureaucratic feminist*

the hospital report of ho #1's interview says he touched le'pusse .. not grabbed with enough force to bruise.

3 year statute of limitations on the french lass's claim from '03(?)

----------


## crippen

Dominique Strauss-Kahn charges 'almost certain to be dropped within weeks'
The criminal charges against Dominique Strauss-Kahn in the US look virtually certain to be dropped, after prosecutors disclosed further doubts about the hotel maid who claims he sexually attacked her. 


Former International Monetary Fund leader Dominique Strauss-Kahn leaves his temporary residence in Tribeca with his wife Photo: AP
By Jon Swaine, New York4:45PM BST 05 Jul 2011
Senior officials from the Manhattan district attorneys office are now openly questioning whether any criminal act took place, having previously voiced concerns about the maids general reliability.
Joan Illuzzi-Orbon, an assistant district attorney, said that for the 32-year-old maid to be a viable witness in a trial, prosecutors would need to believe in the criminal aspect of what occurred.
She went on: The day we stop being able to believe people is the day that we can no longer prosecute.
Ms Illuzzi-Orbon was last week forced to tell New York Supreme Court that the maid had substantial credibility issues because she had admitting telling several lies to investigators and US authorities.
The disclosure prompted the release from house arrest of Mr Strauss-Kahn, 62, who is charged with attempting to rape the maid when she arrived to clean his suite, before forcing her to give him oral sex.
Prosecution sources last night insisted that inquiries into whether the pairs sexual act at the Manhattan Sofitel on May 14 was consensual or forced are ongoing, and the status of the case had not changed.
Kenneth Thompson, the maids attorney, says she stands by her allegations, that photographs prove the ex-IMF chief bruised her crotch and that one of her shoulder ligaments was torn during the encounter.
But unidentified sources from the investigation reportedly told The New York Post that a dismissal of the charges is now a certainty within a fortnight because the case is not sustainable.
Last night the maid launched a libel action against the New York Post and four of its reporters for claiming that she was a prostitute. Her lawyers said the allegations were false and had subjected her to humiliation, scorn and ridicule.
Discussing the circumstances under which Mr Strauss-Kahn could be brought to trial, Ms Illuzzi-Orbon told The Wall Street Journal: It would have to be that I believed every word that came out of her mouth, and that I believe in the criminal aspect of what occurred.
Her colleague Daniel Alonso added: We dont take cases to trial unless we believe we can prove them beyond a reasonable doubt.
The maid is now said to have also admitted that she had another job, having previously told investigators that her job at the Sofitel was her only source of income.
She earned money by referring customers to ACN, a North Carolina-based firm that sells telephone and internet services and is endorsed by Donald Trump, the property tycoon and television presenter.
It previously emerged that the maid had lied about her movements immediately after the encounter with Mr Strauss-Kahn. After saying she fled, she admitted that she had in fact continued cleaning rooms.
The maid was reported on Tuesday to have told a hospital counsellor that after the alleged assault, Mr Strauss-Kahn got dressed - suggesting a third version of events that placed her in the room after it ended.
Prosecutors also said she admitted to lying on her 2004 asylum application to the US and lying on her income tax returns, saying she had another child in addition to her 15-year-old daughter.
The maid also reportedly raised alarms by telling an alleged drug dealer in Arizona, during a recorded phone call soon after the incident: Dont worry, this guy has a lot of money. I know what Im doing.
Ms Illuzzi-Orbon confirmed: There are things that are concerning regarding the phone call. The maid apparently conducted the call using a second mobile phone, after telling prosecutors she only had one.
French media claimed the man is secretly the maids husband and is the source of roughly $100,000 (£62,000) in cash deposits in her bank account.
Mr Strauss-Kahn is, however, facing fresh charges in his native France after lawyers for Tristane Banon, a 31-year-old author, filed a criminal complaint for alleged attempted rape in 2002.
He faces 15 years in prison if convicted. Anne Mansouret, the authors mother, said she wanted to press charges so justice can be done, adding that it was the only way for her daughter to rebuild herself.
Mr Strauss-Kahn, who denies all the charges in New York, has promised to counter-sue Miss Banon for defamation. His attorneys, and attorneys for the maid, declined to comment.
Francois Hollande, a French Socialist grandee who is favourite to clinch the partys presidential nomination in the absence of Mr Strauss-Kahn, yesterday declined to deny a claim by Miss Banon that he had known about the attempted rape and told her to press charges.
I really want to put a stop to this controversy, rumour and gossip, he told reporters.This is all becoming quite unbearable.  Dominique Strauss-Kahn charges 'almost certain to be dropped within weeks' - Telegraph


3...2...1...     !

----------


## Butterfly

> Francois Hollande, a French Socialist grandee who is favourite to clinch the party’s presidential nomination in the absence of Mr Strauss-Kahn,


fuck you Hollande, you are a fucking whimp, your silly wife, Royal, already lost to Sarko  with your fucking strategy,

let the fucking seat to DSK, you are worthless without him

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by crippen
> 
> Francois Hollande, a French Socialist grandee who is favourite to clinch the partys presidential nomination in the absence of Mr Strauss-Kahn,
> 
> 
> fuck you Hollande, you are a fucking whimp, your silly wife, Royal, already lost to Sarko with your fucking strategy,
> 
> let the fucking seat to DSK, you are worthless without him


And you call me a violent nutter ?  :Smile:

----------


## crippen

"Gaunt and Strained"   is the heading!   ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

It turns out Ms Frog first made the allegation about DSK trying to rape her on French TV in 2007, but they bleeped out his name.

It also turns out her mother turned to a senior regional socialist for advice on how to cover it up - he's now one of the Presidential candidates.

Enough of the disgusting nature of these politicians has come to light for a French poll to say that more than 50% of the garlic munchers think DSKs political career is now over.

Deep joy.

These politicians are all the same aren't they, in England it's fiddling their expenses, in France it's raping people with impunity.

----------


## harrybarracuda

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - New York prosecutors are scheduled to meet with the lawyers for former IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn-rapist on Wednesday to discuss whether the sexual assault case against him can be resolved through a dismissal or a plea agreement, The New York Times reported.

The next scheduled court appearance is on July 18. Prosecutors have said their case has been weakened because of problems with the accuser's credibility.

The Times cited a senior law enforcement official as saying prosecutors were still gathering evidence and were unlikely to make a decision on Wednesday on whether to dismiss the case or offer a plea bargain.

Strauss-Kahn-rapist, 62, was arrested on May 14 at New York's JFK airport and subsequently was forced to resign as managing director of the International Monetary Fund.

But revelations that the accuser had lied about being raped in Guinea in a U.S. asylum request, and changed details of her story about what she did after the incident in Strauss-Kahn-rapist's New York hotel suite, undermined her credibility and left prosecutors struggling to make a case.

A judge released Strauss-Kahn-rapist from house arrest and lifted strict bail conditions on Friday, although serious charges including sexual assault and attempted rape remain in place against the man once seen as a top French presidential contender.

In Paris on Tuesday, French writer Tristane Banon filed a complaint alleging that Strauss-Kahn-rapist tried to rape her during an interview in a Paris apartment in 2003, when she was 22.

(Writing by Eric Beech; Editing by Kevin Liffey; Clarification by Harry Barracuda)

----------


## Panda

She is also the God-daughter of one of  DSKs ex wives. Her mother is a vocal Feminist entity in DFKs own party. Lots of close links there to indicate some kind of internal power play, both politically and domestically. 

And all with the fair young maiden on the sacrificial alter. She looks so pristine and virginal doesnt she. Couldn't have picked a better player for the part.

----------


## Panda

> If she really is a hooker it's not rape, it's robbery.


Its his own fault. If he had paid her an extra $10 to swallow there would be no DNA evidence.  ::chitown::  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> If she really is a hooker it's not rape, it's robbery.
> 
> 
> Its his own fault. If he had paid her an extra $10 to swallow there would be no DNA evidence.


excellent point  :rofl:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^$10...ffs...that IS what he offered...
This is New York, ffs...not Soi F'frFree...

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I expect the dirty fucker was down here most nights.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Is that associated with the 'Mile High Club?'...

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> In Paris on Tuesday, French writer Tristane Banon filed a complaint alleging that Strauss-Kahn-rapist tried to rape her during an interview in a Paris apartment in 2003, when she was 22.


I wonder if as much time,effort and money will be spent going after her by DSK's super duper defence team?

----------


## foreigner

> "Gaunt and Strained"   is the heading!


was that picture was nicked from the "google drama queen" search?

----------


## crippen

Gaunt and strained face of the rape-claim girl who spoiled DSK's freedom celebrations by bringing new case
Strauss-Kahn could faces 15 years' jail after new accusation as lawyers for Tristane Banon vow to fight for justice
By PETER ALLEN
Last updated at 10:17 AM on 6th July 2011



At the weekend Dominique Strauss-Kahn was celebrating his release from house arrest with truffles and fine wine in an expensive New York restaurant.
The rape case brought against him by a hotel chambermaid was on the brink of collapse.
But if the former head of the International Monetary Fund thought he was in the clear and could now take a run at the French presidency, yesterday brought a new setback.




Drawn: Tristane Banon in 2004 and, right, yesterday in Paris, tired and gaunt

New battle: Strauss-Kahn with his wife Anne Sinclair
French journalist Tristane Banon accused 62-year-old Strauss-Kahn of attempting to rape her in 2003.
Miss Banon says she was sickened to see photographs of the economist and his wife Anne Sinclair toasting the apparent collapse of the New York case. She says she was attacked by Strauss-Kahn in a Paris studio flat, with him acting like a  rutting chimpanzee as he tried to pull her clothes off.
Miss Banons lawyer David Koubbi confirmed that her complaint  which will be received by prosecutors on Wednesday  was extremely solid and well documented. He added: We wont let go.
Attempted rape carries a sentence of up to 15 years in France  more if there are aggravating circumstances such as the use of violence.


Read more: Dominique Strauss-Kahn: Tristane Banon spoils freedom celebrations by bringing new case | Mail Online

----------


## OhOh

This whore is also expensive:

Christine Lagarde's IMF contract contains 'ethics training' - Telegraph

*The International Monetary Fund (IMF) today released the terms of appointment of Christine Lagarde as Managing Director of the IMF. Ms Lagarde is the 11th Managing Director of the IMF, succeeding Mr. Dominique Strauss-Kahn.*

The following are Ms Lagarde's terms of appointment.

_"Dear Ms Lagarde,

The Executive Board of the International Monetary Fund, on June 28, 2011, selected you to serve as Managing Director for a period of five years commencing on July 5, 2011. In accordance with our agreement, we are writing this letter to you to confirm our understandings.
1. Your duties as Managing Director of the International Monetary Fund will be those at present or in the future set forth in the Articles of Agreement and supplemented by the By-Laws and Resolutions adopted by the Board of Governors and by the Rules and Regulations and decisions adopted by the Executive Board.

2. As Managing Director, you are expected to observe the highest standards of ethical conduct, consistent with the values of integrity, impartiality and discretion. You shall strive to avoid even the appearance of impropriety in your conduct. In the performance of your duties as Managing Director, you have an exclusive duty of loyalty to the Fund and shall avoid any conflict of interest or the appearance of such a conflict. Subject to the provisions of this agreement, you shall observe the standards of conduct applicable to staff members of the Fund, as may be amended from time to time, and you shall participate in the ethics training program provided by the Fund’s Ethics Advisor that is required for all Fund staff. Moreover, the following shall apply:
(a) It is understood that you have resigned from any public or private position that you may have held. It is further understood that you will not, without the approval of the Executive Board, apply for or accept any public or private employment or position, whether or not you would receive any compensation for such employment or position, or engage in any business activity.
(b) You may manage your private investments and those of members of your immediate family to the extent that the management of those investments does not involve the operation of a business or create a conflict of interest, or the appearance of such a conflict, with the performance of your duties. You shall provide the annual financial certification and disclosure required of senior (B-level) staff members.
(c) In view of the international character of your position, it is expected that, in respect of services rendered during your tenure with the Fund, you will not accept any gift, fee or favour from any government or from any authority external to the Fund. In addition, you will not accept any honour, decoration or award during your tenure with the Fund without the approval of the Executive Board, which shall only be given in circumstances where the acceptance of an honor, decoration or award would not give rise to an actual or perceived conflict of interest.
(d) While you may be a member of a political party and contribute funds to the party or to individual candidates, you will not, in your personal capacity, attend political party meetings, assume any leadership role within a political party, or otherwise engage in partisan political activity, as this would not be compatible with your duties as Managing Director of the Fund.
If you need clarification regarding the meaning of the above requirements or their application in a particular circumstance, you should consult with the Executive Board.

3. (a) Your salary as Managing Director of the Fund shall be $467,940 (£292,463) per annum. As explained in Section 14(b) of the By-Laws, this salary shall be net of income taxes.
(b) You will receive an allowance in the aggregate amount of $83,760 per annum, similarly net of any income taxes, payable in equal monthly installments, without any certification or justification by you, to enable you to maintain, in the interests of the Fund, a scale of living appropriate to your position as Managing Director and to the Fund’s need for representation. In addition, you will be reimbursed for reasonable expenses actually incurred for entertainment directly related to the business of the Fund.
(c) The Fund will reimburse you per diem at the rate applicable to Executive Directors plus reasonable vouchered expenses not covered by the per diem, including all hotel expenses, incurred by you for travel in the interest of the Fund. Such expenses shall include travel and hotel expenses of your spouse/partner in attending Annual Meetings of the Board of Governors held outside the Washington, DC area, and in accompanying you on official travel in circumstances where this is in the interest of the Fund.
(d) Both your salary and your representation allowance will be adjusted on July 1 of each year beginning in 2012 by the percentage increase in the Washington metropolitan-area Consumer Price Index for the 12 months ending the preceding May.
4. (a)(i) You will participate in the Staff Retirement Plan on the same basis as staff members, with effect from the date of your appointment.
(ii) In addition to the pension which you will receive under the Staff Retirement Plan, you will receive, as from the commencement of this pension and continuing for the duration of your life, an annual retirement supplement equal in amount to a percentage of the total pension payments you receive each year on account of your participation in the Staff Retirement Plan, determined according to the length of your service as indicated in the table in Annex I; provided, however, that the amount of that retirement supplement each year would be reduced to the extent that you receive income from regular and continuous employment of not less than six months’ duration.
(iii) In any event and regardless of any regular and continuous employment, no reduction will apply to the retirement supplement after you reach 67 years of age.
(iv) This retirement supplement will be payable in equal monthly installments along with the monthly payments from the Staff Retirement Plan. Should you elect either to receive a withdrawal benefit or to commute a portion of your pension under the Staff Retirement Plan, you will receive at the same time a retirement supplement equal in amount to the applicable percentage of such withdrawal benefit or commutation. In addition, any other elections or options selected by you that apply to benefits under the Staff Retirement Plan will likewise apply to the retirement supplement. All payments will be subject to any necessary adjustments, including recovery for overpayments, at the end of each year, except that withdrawal benefits and commutation payments shall not be reduced for outside income.
(b) Should you predecease your spouse/partner after leaving the Fund, the Fund will pay to your spouse/partner for the duration of your spouse/partner’s life and to your children an annual retirement supplement equal to a percentage of the pension payments and children’s benefits they will receive each year under Sections 4.10 and 4.9(c) of the Staff Retirement Plan, determined according to the length of your service.
(c) In the event of your retirement due to disability or of your death during your period of service as Managing Director, the Fund will pay to your surviving spouse/partner for the duration of your spouse/partner’s life and children an annual supplemental retirement allowance, equal in amount to 100pc of the pension payments and children’s benefits they will receive each year under Sections 4.9 and 4.10, respectively, of the Staff Retirement Plan.
5. You will be entitled to a reasonable vacation, and in matters of personnel policy, including home leave, benefits equivalent to those applying to the Executive Directors shall, except as otherwise provided, be applicable to you (without regard to any transitional rules currently applying to Executive Directors). Your travel on official Fund business and upon your appointment and separation (as well as that of any family members eligible for such travel) shall be in first class. Financial arrangements equivalent to those prescribed in General Administrative Order No. 22, Rev. 6 shall be available to you.
6. (a) It is our understanding that, although you have been appointed for a term of five years, either you or the Executive Board shall be free to terminate your connection with the Fund at any time. It is expected, however, that, should you desire to resign, you will give the Fund reasonable advance notice of your decision.
(b) At the end of your term or terms of service, or if your service is terminated by the Executive Board after more than one year of service, or if you resign after having served for at least two years, you will be paid a separation allowance equal to a percentage of the salary paid to you during your last year of service, according to the length of your service. The amount of the separation allowance will be reduced by the amount, if any, of the retirement supplement paid for the period covering the first year following your separation from service. Without duplicating any reduction of the retirement supplement for outside income pursuant to paragraph 4, the separation allowance will be reduced by the amount of any non-taxable income, and by two-thirds of any taxable income, you receive from regular and continuous employment of not less than six months’ duration, during the year following the end of your service. All payments will be subject to any necessary adjustment including recovery for overpayments, at the end of the first year. The separation allowance would be net of income tax in the same manner as your salary.
7. As the Fund’s overall effectiveness requires a close working relationship between the Managing Director and the Executive Board, you will participate, on an annual basis, in a confidential and informal performance feedback process between yourself and Executive Directors.
8. Upon your acceptance of the understandings set forth in this letter, this letter will be publicly disclosed by the Fund.
Your acceptance of the understandings set out in this letter will constitute the agreement between you and the Fund.
Sincerely yours,
[signed]
A. Shakour Shaalan
Accepted:
[signed: Christine Lagarde]"_

For you use at the next contract renewal negotiations

----------


## Carrabow

She looks like one of the models from a off camera shot on FashionTv  :rofl:

----------


## BobR

> "Gaunt and Strained"   is the heading!


Funny, she looks more like a heroin or pain killer addict who has just gotten her slam for the day.  Another opportunist parasite.  
A rape charge brought months later is highly unlikely to accomplish anything more then political embarrassment, and that's what a political assassination is all about.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ err...the charge stems from circa 2003...

 :mid: 

stat of limits 10 yrs?...

----------


## OhOh

> A rape charge brought months later





> French journalist Tristane Banon accused 62-year-old Strauss-Kahn of attempting to rape her in 2003.


Seems like the alleged rape took place 8 years ago .

----------


## Lambik

"This whore is also expensive: _salary as Managing Director of the Fund shall be $467,940 (£292,463) per annum."
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

These whore runners are also expensive :

"_
*The 50 highest salaries of football players"* 

The 50 highest salaries of football players 2008/2009

----------


## Butterfly

another victim of the lying bitch

told you heads were going to be rolling,

BBC News - Strauss-Kahn prosecutor stands firm over 'leaks'




> The chief prosecutor in the attempted rape trial of former IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn has rejected calls to stand down.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> told you heads were going to be rolling,


"pupa" everyone knows your English isn't very good...read the BBC article again you PRICK! :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

^ I read it you fuckwit, doesn't matter who is doing the complain, it goes both ways

the lying bitch is causing heads to roll, that's all that matters

----------


## Pol the Pot

DSK's lawyers are plea bargaining? Does that mean the prosecution does have a case?

 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

no, it's a game of bluff, like poker, prosecution wants to save face, and DSK wants this to be over as soon as possible before he can sue them for billions

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - New York prosecutors are scheduled to meet with the lawyers for former IMF chief *Dominique Strauss-Kahn-rapist* on Wednesday to discuss whether the sexual assault case against him can be resolved through a dismissal or a plea agreement, The New York Times reported.
> 
> (Writing by Eric Beech; Editing by Kevin Liffey; *Clarification by Harry Barracuda*)


Another reason why the News Forum needs to be just a News Forum and the editorials, features - and generally all the Nation and TAN crap - as well as this kind of nonsense need to be moved into a different sub-heading under *Thailand and Asia News -* I suggested a new sub-folder called *Editorials and Features* - but anything else would be an improvement so we can start reading and commenting on news stories again

----------


## Carrabow

> DSK's lawyers are plea bargaining? Does that mean the prosecution does have a case?


Politcally it is called retrograde operations. They are quietly trying to back out  :mid:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I read it you fuckwit, doesn't matter who is doing the complain, it goes both ways


Ohhhhh "pupa" take your medication and chill!

p.s. Have you developed a secret relationship with the "oldboy" on here? He / She like your appears a little tetchy this morning, both of you get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning? :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - New York prosecutors are scheduled to meet with the lawyers for former IMF chief *Dominique Strauss-Kahn-rapist* on Wednesday to discuss whether the sexual assault case against him can be resolved through a dismissal or a plea agreement, The New York Times reported.
> 
> (Writing by Eric Beech; Editing by Kevin Liffey; *Clarification by Harry Barracuda*)
> 
> 
> Another reason why the News Forum needs to be just a News Forum and the editorials, features - and generally all the Nation and TAN crap - as well as this kind of nonsense need to be moved into a different sub-heading under *Thailand and Asia News -* I suggested a new sub-folder called *Editorials and Features* - but anything else would be an improvement so we can start reading and commenting on news stories again


Come off it Tom, this story is a fucking joke from beginning to end - apart from for the two women who copped it from the old garlic munching pervert.

And as for your suggestion, this is a forum, not a feed.

Forum: _A public meeting place for open discussion._

If you don't want to hear peoples' opinions on it, whether you like them or not, stick to the BBC/CNN/AFP websites mate.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
I don't disagree. We should be able to take the piss and yes, forums are the place to do that. I'm just saying (as others have said too) that it would be better to have a News Forum that has just straight-up news - and then the banter relating to the news report. Then a separate forum for all the opiniln articles, blogs, baised crap that pretends to be 'news' but isn't - and then more banter from members. That's all.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> I don't disagree. We should be able to take the piss and yes, forums are the place to do that. I'm just saying (as others have said too) that it would be better to have a News Forum that has just straight-up news - and then the banter relating to the news report. Then a separate forum for all the opiniln articles, blogs, baised crap that pretends to be 'news' but isn't - and then more banter from members. That's all.


Sorry, what is the difference between "banter relating to the news report" and opinion articles, blogs, biased crap?

Nothing. One man's banter is another man's insult.

It's a news forum Tom, don't get so upset. In the old days, the Romans would gather in the forum for a bit of a natter, then stab the ones they disagreed with.

We're just continuing the tradition, that's all.

 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

Lagarde to give China senior IMF job: sources | Reuters





_"(Reuters) - China is close to clinching a top-level post at the International Monetary Fund, IMF sources said on Wednesday after the Fund's new chief pledged to give more power to emerging economies.

They said Min Zhu, a Chinese national who was a special adviser to former IMF Managing Director Dominique Strauss-Kahn, was expected to fill a new deputy managing director post to be created by the Fund's new chief, Christine Lagarde.

"Min Zhu is expected to be named to deputy managing director," an IMF board member told Reuters. The appointment, which would give China one of the top five management jobs at the Fund, would first need the approval of the 24-member IMF board of member countries.

Lagarde on Wednesday vowed during her first news conference as managing director to give developing nations a greater role in the fund. She said she was considering creating a new high-level job that would be filled by a candidate from an emerging market country.

The move should appeal to emerging and developing markets, which have demanded a greater say in the international financial institution to reflect their growing economic clout.

China, the world's second-largest economy, has pressed for a senior-level position but was blocked by Japan's long-held lock on another deputy managing director post, currently held by Naoyuki Shinohara.

Zhu is a former deputy governor of the People's Bank of China.

His appointment would give Asia two senior management posts in the IMF plus the chair of the IMF's top advisory committee, which was recently filled by Singapore Finance Minister Tharman Shanmugaratnam.

The deputy managing directors often chair board discussions on lending decisions when the managing director is absent.

The IMF's No. 2 job is also set to open up with the departure at the end of August of American John Lipsky, the Fund's first deputy managing director. IMF sources have said the United States is considering naming White House adviser David Lipton for the job, keeping the post in U.S. hands.

During her candidacy, Lagarde traveled to Beijing to lobby for support and was selected with the backing of China and other large emerging market countries, such as India, Brazil and Russia.

"The world is going to continue to change," she told reporters on Wednesday. "We have these tectonic plates that are moving at the moment, and that needs to be reflected in the composition of governance and employment at the fund."

Derek Scissors, an expert on Asia economic policy at the Heritage Foundation in Washington, said it was long overdue that Beijing gain more influence in institutions like the IMF.

"I don't think that anyone has a reasonable objection to China getting a top-level post at the IMF," he said.

But Scissors said it was "unfortunate" that the IMF had to create an entirely new post just because the United States or Europe would not yield any power to emerging markets.

"This looks very much like we had a campaign for this job and (Lagarde) and others went around promising pork in order to get elected," he added.

Lagarde said she would press IMF member countries to pass voting reforms agreed on in 2010, which give some developing countries more power within the institution.

"But that should also reflect in our employment policies, in our training policies, in the way in which we build teams, in the way in which we organize recruitment so that people are not clones of each other," she added.

Lagarde sought to distinguish between her management style and Strauss-Kahn's. The former IMF chief, who is facing charges of sexual assault and resigned in May, was criticized for failing to delegate decision-making and instead relying on a tight circle of advisers.

"My style is about opening up, reaching out, engaging people and working as a team," Lagarde said. "I can't do it alone, they can't do it alone. We have to pool the institution together and engage the staff.""_

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hmmm so Lagarde wants a man underneath her.

And so the cycle continues....

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

The lawyer representing the hotel chambermaid who says former IMF head Dominique Strauss-Kahn-alleged-rapist subjected her to a brutal sexual assault has accused the Manhattan district attorney's office of leaking damaging information about her to the press.

The accusation comes as some observers are starting to ask why the idea of Strauss-Kahn-alleged-rapist standing trial for the allegations seems to have receded into the background as prosecutors negotiate with defence lawyers over plea bargains and dismissals.

Kenneth Thompson wrote to the DA this week making the extraordinary request that Cyrus Vance take himself off the Strauss-Kahn-alleged-rapist case. The letter said: "District Attorney Vance, we ask in earnest that your office voluntarily recuse itself from the Strauss-Kahn-alleged-rapist case and that you appoint a special prosecutor."

The request was immediately refused. It is highly unusual for a US district attorney to remove himself for any case, something that only happens in cases of clear conflict of interest.

Thompson is angry because he claims the DA's office must have leaked damaging information about his client to the US press – an accusation made earlier on The First Post by Alexander Cockburn. He believes a quotation from an anonymous source given to the New York Times came from a senior member of Vance's team, Daniel Alonso.

The Times reported last Thursday that in a phone call to her incarcerated boyfriend recorded by prison authorities - routine in the US - the maid said: "Don't worry, this guy has a lot of money. I know what I am doing."

Thompson claims that Alonso used "virtually the same words" in conversation with him just hours earlier, suggesting he was the source of the Times story. Later that day, Vance made a bombshell statement admitting that there were "major holes" in his prosecution case against Strauss-Kahn-alleged-rapist.

Thompson's allegation is that the DA's office was briefing against its own case to avoid accusations of incompetence: if the case looked completely hopeless, the DA could not be blamed for dropping it, or seeking a plea bargain.

While revelations about DSK's accuser's credibility – including claims she lied about her asylum status – have damaged her profile, many feel Strauss-Kahn-alleged-rapist still has a case to answer.

Writing in the New York Times, senior reporter Jim Dwyer asks why prosecutors are negotiating with Strauss-Kahn-alleged-rapist's lawyers, apparently seeking a plea bargain which would avoid a full trial. Why not press charges, he asks, adding:

"With a jury trial, 12 people would decide the most important questions, which do not include who will run for president of France next year or if Cyrus R Vance Jr, the Manhattan district attorney, messed things up. In the end, the only thing that matters is if Mr Strauss-Kahn-alleged-rapist assaulted the housekeeper." 

Read more: Strauss-Kahn: maid's lawyer urges DA to quit | People in the News | People | The First Post

(Sanitised to keep Tom happy by Harry).

----------


## OhOh

> With a jury trial, 12 people would decide the most important questions


It appears that most "important trials" in the US are run by the media. If it gets to a courtroom it is only to present a "plea bargain", already agreed for a  "suitable" judge to rubber stamp it.

----------


## foreigner

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> With a jury trial, 12 people would decide the most important questions
> 
> 
> It appears that most "important trials" in the US are run by the media. If it gets to a courtroom it is only to present a "plea bargain", already agreed for a  "suitable" judge to rubber stamp it.


criminal case 1 out of 12 decides it .. 1 (real) man on the jury & he walks.
no way all 12 will 100% believe the serial liar who lied about the alleged rape

the bruise on le' pusse's external vagina is still an isue ..  *the pudgey ol fart only got a blow job,  so le' grande de flute bruised le pusse though the alimentary canal!* .. & at the hospital she stated he 'touched' that oft pounded external le vagina

IMHO, no way he will accept any conviction
the NY DA would need to spend millions on a lost cause to stand up to the best mouth pieces money can buy
all they need is *1 person to believe she might be a ho & it's acquitta*l
+ conviction = years / decades of expensive appeals.

civil case majority rules.

re the french case:  statute of limitations is 10 years on rape & 3 years on 'lesser sexual accusations'
reportedly touching a drama queen is not attempting violent rape .. calling mom instead of police is significant

in France the accuser faces both criminal & financial jeopardy 
& DSK's lawyers are already working on cleaning the drama queen's clock.

the recent / yesterday / mom murder trial:  the jury was sequestered  & the prosecutor had 0 (nada, nothing) factual to tie the murdering  mom to the infant's death.

the 'media frenzy' is day time TV watchers who want feeling & beliefs to come before facts.
the prosecutor produced no facts!  fact!

whitey burger should have taken lessons from the anthony chick! .. no finger prints or dna on tape & no determinable cause of death .. slick!

the OJ trial was decided by people who did not know the difference between DNA & blood type.
= low end cannot get a real job prosecutors vs highly paid defense lawyers

Kim (xray my arse) kardashian's dad was one of the marcia clark ass whuppers.

----------


## foreigner

double post .. sorry

----------


## OhOh

Dr. Susan Block: The Shriveling of the Case Against DSK

When Womanizing isn't Rape

The Shriveling of the Case Against DSK

By Dr. SUSAN BLOCK

_The lurid rape case against Dominique Strauss-Kahn appears to be collapsing like a big hard phallus suddenly gone flaccid when confronted with the all-too-deflating truth.  The alleged victim, a housekeeper whose torrid tale of savage rape at the hands of the 62-year-old IMF chief in a luxurious Sofitel suite had so entranced police and pundits with its seductive “credibility,” has been linked to drug-dealing, money laundering and lying like a wet bathmat on the cum-stained bathroom floor.  She was also recorded, within 24 hours of the alleged “rape,” having a telephone conversation with a prison inmate about the exciting and lucrative benefits of pursuing assault charges against the man with whom she’d just had what now appears to have been consensual oral sex.

Talk about the maid service blowjob from hell…. Don’t check into the Sofitel!

That’s the first moral of this torrid tale.  Another might be look before you leap, or investigate before you speak.  When Strauss-Kahn (aka DSK) was made to take the all-American “perp walk,” pundits on the Right and Left treated him as guilty until proven innocent, gnashing their pious teeth over his “womanizing” ways.  Looks like now they’ll have to eat their accusations, though I’m sure they’ll season their humble pie with excuses.

Because really, whether or not you think DSK should be having sex with women other than his wife or staying in $3000-a-night hotel suites while allegedly attempting to reform the International Monetary Fund, you have to admit being plucked off your plane and tossed into Riker’s Island for a rape you didn’t commit is harsh.  Yes, everyone seems to agree that this guy is an incorrigible womanizer, un “coureur de jupons” en français, literally a “racer after petticoats” or skirt-chaser, or un “chaud lapin” (a hot rabbit?).   But #1) his wife Anne Sinclair seems to be ok with that, and #2) since when is that against the law in either of our countries?

Let’s get this straight.  Womanizing is not rape. A man—or woman (some of the most incorrigible womanizers I know are horny lesbian women)--who pursues sex with many different women is not necessarily—or usually—a rapist. 

In fact, god and goddess bless our womanizers—male and female—because without them, a lot of shy folks would never get laid. These “womanizers,” from King Solomon to Casanova to Clinton to Wikileaks’ Julian Assange, utilize Weapons of Mass Seduction (WMS) to feed their intense and very natural desire for sex with multiple partners.  It can be irritating to those who bust our proverbial balls trying to follow the hard rules of monogamy or who just don’t have the erotic opportunities that wealth and power bring.  But as long as they always operate consensually, as long as they understand that “no means no,” can we stop calling womanizers rapists?  Or do we want to turn them all into Weiners?

Doubtless, the pious excuse-makers will point out that, historically, women have more often cried foul justly and had their legitimate pleas dismissed than they have accused others falsely. Actually, this is another reason why we should be so vigilant in distinguishing between criminal rapists, libidinous womanizers, and just plain careless revelers. No one should be more shocked and offended than feminists. Rape, a serious and often devastating crime, should not be watered down by greedy power grabbers, ready and willing to trivialize victims of real sexual crime for their own personal gain. The housekeeper seems to have bet on America’s puritanical hand at the expense of the dignity of real rape victims everywhere, and almost got away with it.

Speaking of which, where did this housekeeper come from?  Conspiracy theorists and gossip mills are churning…Did Sarkozy set DSK up?  Is there some international brothel of seemingly leftist, but secretly paid-by-the-right-wing hookers who honey-trap horny guys on the Left? Or is this just a case of the NYPD being a bunch of all-American gun-slingers who shoot first and ask questions later? We’ll never know for sure…

I’ve never met DSK and I’m not versed in his politics.  But I feel I have to set off a firecracker, write a blog and raise a glass of French champagne to the impending freedom of this quintessential French dude on America's freedom holiday weekend.  Vive la France!   Hopefully, he’ll be home in time for Bastille Day.

Of course, DSK is not just any French dude.  No doubt, his multi-million euro legal team has given him a lot more time and loving attention than most dudes—French or American—who get falsely accused of similar sex crimes receive from their poorly paid public defenders.  Many men and women are rotting and being beaten in jails and prisons all over America for “sex crimes” they didn’t commit, sometimes even after their false accusers have retracted their claims. Hopefully, DSK’s case will draw attention to this travesty of justice fostered by American erotophobia.

Full disclosure: I know just what DSK’s wife was going through when she worried about her husband being incarcerated unfairly on false sex crime charges. 

But no, I’m not crying for DSK.  He’ll be all right. His sex life may even improve.  Freedom is the greatest aphrodisiac.  And restraint is a close second.  I’m sure DSK has fantastic stories to tell of life on Riker's Island, another potent tool for his WMS arsenal that should keep his baguette well-basted in the saliva of female admirers for many years to come.  It might even help him get back in the race for the French presidency.  The French love their coureurs de jupons, and a few of them still know the difference between a law-abiding womanizer and a rapist, despite pressure from Puritanical America across the pond and those depressed, broken-condom-crazy Swedes to the north.

I am crying (a little) for America and our victims.  Once again, we’ve shown the world, and specifically the French, that we are clueless about sex, that we are witch-hunting wolves in politically correct sheep’s clothing.  All over the world, right now, people of different lands are pointing at America, Land of the Free, and laughing at how hypocritical we are with our porn industry and erotic ads for everything, yet we arrest people—our own citizens or yours—and immediately throw them into our worst jails over the flimsiest of sex crime accusations.  And then our case collapses.  The revelations about DSK’s “victim” didn’t even come from his defense, but from the prosecution’s own investigation.  How humiliating for America, caught with our investigative pants down. 

As a sex therapist, I know that sexual humiliation can be very traumatizing for individuals and nations.  I hope and pray we won’t overreact to being considered the world’s biggest sexual buffoons and bomb some innocent people in some country with which we’re supposedly at “war” over this, but I know we will.  We always do.

Benjamin Franklin, one of the great womanizers in history (especially on his trips to France where he promoted the friendship of our two countries), is probably turning over in his grave to see his beloved “free country” become a gun-slinging, erotophobic police state.

There is another way, the Bonobo Way of peace through pleasure, but that’s the subject of another bloggamy.  In the meantime, Happy American Independence Day, Monsieur et Madame Strauss-Kahn. If you want us to give back the Statue of Liberty, I wouldn’t blame you. ""_

----------


## Cujo

> _ I hope and pray we won’t overreact to being considered the world’s  biggest sexual buffoons and bomb some innocent people in some country  with which we’re supposedly at “war” over this, but I know we will.  We  always do._





> _Benjamin Franklin, one of the great womanizers in history (especially  on his trips to France where he promoted the friendship of our two  countries), is probably turning over in his grave to see his beloved  “free country” become a gun-slinging, erotophobic police state._


Quite.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^And this was written by a woman, too...
Dr. Susan Block, I am impressed...

----------


## Tom Sawyer

You only need to watch Demi Moore and her vaccuous husband talk about sex slavery (e.g. all prostitution is slavery) and the reaction/airing it gets on nationwide TV to realize the average US citizen must indeed be a buffoon as regards understanding sexuality.

----------


## Butterfly

^ people are dumb, you need to realize that

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^And this was written by a woman, too...
> Dr. Susan Block, I am impressed...


I'm not.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Too funny

----------


## OhOh

^^ What are her ten commandments then?

----------


## BaitongBoy

1st Commandment: Thou shalt not report false rape claims at the 'hands' of a randy old fckwit frog...

I suppose there's some pleasure in not doing that...

 :mid:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> ^^And this was written by a woman, too...
> Dr. Susan Block, I am impressed...


By the way, she is an American Jewish radio entertainer (someone said there weren't many Jews on the air on US radio), who likes to be photographed as much as possible to reinforce her shtick. So you'll find many photos of her posing in bra/panties at orgies, etc, but never actually getting any of the hardwood herself. Maybe no Jewish guys at the parties?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh come off it, I bet she loves the cock. Strauss-Kahn-alleged-rapist should have her phone number. Might not have got in all this trouble, she's Jewish and he can afford the expensive stuff.

On second thoughts, he's a tight fucker which is probably why he was trying to get it free.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

But she bitch at him so much he's lose the wood

----------


## harrybarracuda

Without trowels of warpaint, anyone would.

----------


## crippen

Dominique Strauss-Kahn: hotel security chief on phone to Elysee within minutes
The security chief of the group owning the hotel where Dominique Strauss-Kahn was accused of trying to rape a maid was on the phone to President Nicolas Sarkozy's palace within minutes of learning of the alleged assault, he has confirmed.



Former IMF boss Dominique Strauss-Kahn  
By Henry Samuel, Paris4:54PM BST 10 Jul 201162 Comments
France's opposition Socialists claimed that the timing of the call raised questions about whether there was any official involvement in the arrest of the former head of the International Monetary Fund.
Mr Straus-Kahn is a Socialist party heavyweight and polls suggested he was favourite to become France's next president should he run in elections next year.
There had been a string of allegations since the 62 year-old's arrest on May 14 implying that he was the victim of a set-up or conspiracy, allegedly involving the French-owned Accor group, which owned the Sofitel hotel in Manhattan where the sex assault was alleged to have taken place.
"All is not clear in the behaviour of Sofitel and Accor group management and there could have been links between the Accor group before or after the affair and perhaps certain secret service groups," said François Loncle, a Socialist MP.
Michèle Sabban, the Socialist vice-president of the Paris area regional council, went further, claiming Mr Strauss-Kahn had been the victim of a "political attack".

She questioned Mr Sarkozy's links with the Accor group and New York police chief, pointing out that the president had recently awarded the American official with the Légion d'Honneur  France's highest honour.
However Accor's security chief, René-Georges Querry, dismissed conspiracy claims. He said he received a call at about 11.45pm French time, roughly an hour after Mr Strauss-Kahn's arrest, as he boarded an Air France flight back to Paris.
He confirmed that he had "immediately" phoned Ange Mancini, who coordinates national intelligence at the Elysée palace. He said he rang him because of his post and because he was a close "friend". Mr Querry long held a senior police post before going into the private sector.
"I merely relayed information that was already public in New York," he told Le Journal du Dimanche, adding that this was four hours after the maid made her sex attack claims to hotel management.
"As for suggesting that I had some kind of influence over New York police from Paris, that's sheer madness."
Accor sources said it was not unusual for the group to contact the government in the event of an international emergency.
The case against Mr Strauss-Kahn has been on the verge of collapse since the prosecution questioned the credibility of her testimony and released the Frenchman without bail.
Despite legal expert claims the case is heading for dismissal, the prosecution is pursuing its investigation. Adding weight to her rape claims yesterday, a psychological report of the maid shortly after the alleged incident found her state of shock credible.
"It is evident that this woman is re-living and perceiving very strong mental images of her assault," wrote a care worker at the Saint-Luke's-Roosevelt hospital, in extracts published by Le Parisien newspaper yesterday.
She was clearly "perturbed and affected" by it, it went on.
Whatever the outcome of the US case, Mr Strauss-Kahn now faces legal woes back in his native France. Tristane Banon, a goddaughter of his second wife, filed a criminal complaint in Paris last week accusing him of trying to rape her eight years ago. Her mother has said he once confided: "I don't know what came over me. I lost my mind." Mr Strauss-Kahn's lawyers dismissed Miss Banon's claims as "imaginary".  Dominique Strauss-Kahn: hotel security chief on phone to Elysee within minutes - Telegraph

----------


## BaitongBoy

> "It is evident that this woman is re-living and perceiving very strong mental images of her assault,"


And visions of dollar signs danced in her head...

- with apologies to...The Night Before Christmas

(when all through the Sofitel, maids were trimming their...)

 :mid:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> people are dumb, you need to realize that


"pupa" anyone who's read any of your posts understands that! :smiley laughing:

----------


## OhOh

STRAUSS-KAHN: New suspicion of link between DSK maid and hotel manager | The Slog



_"Former IMF boss tells friends he won’t run. But the Left still wants the unanswered questions addressed.

Although DSK has told friends in the last two days that he will not join the French Presidential race, New York District Attorney Cyrus T. Vance is under pressure to investigate more fully the ‘missing hour’ between the alleged attack on Sofitel maid Nafissatou Diallo and the first call to the NYPD first identified by The Slog last May 21st. And in an unrelated development, French paper ‘L’observateur’ reports that the Elysees Palace gained early warning of the accusations against Dominic Strauss-Kahn.

Sources in France and the US suggested at the weekend that former IMF boss Dominic Strauss-Kahn has ruled himself out of the French Presidential race. His reasoning was both simple and logical: “I have no chance at all of winning now,” he apparently told a close friend last Saturday. While this is bound to make the Strauss-Kahn Waltz across the dance-floor of New York and French politics less of a story, in both the States and France, the unexplained timelines, failures to investigate, and failures to inform continue to rumble on in the background.

This is now especially true of the ‘missing hour’ between the ‘attack’ and the call to the NYPD that I first identified at the start of the affair.

As investigators determined from the records of the use of her electronic key that the DSK accuser Nafissatou Diallo had actually gone to suite 2820 after being ‘attacked’ by the former IMF boss, she changed her story to say that after leaving the Presidential Suite she did indeed do so. 2820 is a suite on the other side of the elevator bank that she had visited three times previously that day, according to the electronic key records. The Slog posted two weeks ago that her multiple visits to 2820 remain unexplained, but it does have an adjoining wall with the Strauss-Kahn suite. Jorge Tito, the hotel’s general manager, spent time in 2820 on the day in question – and has thus far declined to comment to the media as to what he was doing there.

New York DA Cyrus Vance has the power to subpoena individuals’ cell-phone, email, and text-message records, as well as the hotel’s Internet and phone-service records, to determine who called who between 12:30 and 1:32 p.m. So far, he has failed to do this. Equally, he has failed to interview Jorge Tito. Two US news media – The Daily Beast and the New York Post – are demanding to know why.

Meanwhile, suspicions of a French-driven plot were revived lat last week as French paper L’Observateur quoted Elysee sources as saying that, by the time Strauss-Kahn was being hauled from his flight on the day of the incident, several Sarkozy aides were ‘already alerted to his predicament’. The article also contained some conjecture about a link between this alert, and the ‘missing hour’ from 12.30 until 1.32 on the day itself. Some leftist French newspapers are also suspicious about the way the country’s Procurateur General has leapt into action in order to investigate the attempted rape alleged by Tristane Banone to have occurred in 2002. They are wondering out loud who has nudged the PG into taking this relatively unusual step.

Strauss-Kahn himself is holding fire until his next hearing in a week’s time. If at that stage his passport is returned and/or the charges are dropped, then the story will become one of what revenge he will seek. For as you may have spotted while this affair was unfolding, our Dominic is not the most forgiving man on the planet."_

----------


## Butterfly

DSK, the Revenge !!!

----------


## Tom Sawyer

The American tabloids may well break this wide open. The NYPD will be pushed hard - and while some may be bought off, most won't be. It will come out eventually.

----------


## Cujo

This REALLY needs some looking into.



> _As investigators determined from the records of the use of her  electronic key that the DSK accuser Nafissatou Diallo had actually gone  to suite 2820 after being attacked by the former IMF boss, she changed  her story to say that after leaving the Presidential Suite she did  indeed do so. 2820 is a suite on the other side of the elevator bank that she had visited three times previously that day, according to the electronic key records.  The Slog posted two weeks ago that her multiple visits to 2820 remain  unexplained, but it does have an adjoining wall with the Strauss-Kahn  suite. Jorge Tito, the hotels general manager,  spent time in 2820 on the day in question  and has thus far declined to  comment to the media as to what he was doing there._


as does.




> _As investigators determined from the records of the use of her  electronic key that the DSK accuser Nafissatou Diallo had actually gone  to suite 2820 after being attacked by the former IMF boss, she changed  her story to say that after leaving the Presidential Suite she did  indeed do so. 2820 is a suite on the other side of the elevator bank that she had visited three times previously that day, according to the electronic key records.  The Slog posted two weeks ago that her multiple visits to 2820 remain  unexplained, but it does have an adjoining wall with the Strauss-Kahn  suite. Jorge Tito, the hotels general manager,  spent time in 2820 on the day in question  and has thus far declined to  comment to the media as to what he was doing there._

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This REALLY needs some looking into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As investigators determined from the records of the use of her  electronic key that the DSK accuser Nafissatou Diallo had actually gone  to suite 2820 after being attacked by the former IMF boss, she changed  her story to say that after leaving the Presidential Suite she did  indeed do so. 2820 is a suite on the other side of the elevator bank that she had visited three times previously that day, according to the electronic key records.  The Slog posted two weeks ago that her multiple visits to 2820 remain  unexplained, but it does have an adjoining wall with the Strauss-Kahn  suite. Jorge Tito, the hotels general manager,  spent time in 2820 on the day in question  and has thus far declined to  comment to the media as to what he was doing there._
> 
> 
> as does.
> ...


What really needs looking into is what is the difference between these two paragraphs?   :Smile: 

And what's the source?

----------


## OhOh

> As investigators determined from the records of the use of her electronic key


The "investigators" have, up to this point, have been the NYDA's office/ NYPD.




> What really needs looking into is what is the difference between these two paragraphs?


MS Word "compare" says no difference. :Confused:

----------


## OhOh

STRAUSS-KAHN: HOTEL-TO-ELYSEES CALL CONFIRMED, VANCE OPTS FOR FURTHER INVESTIGATION | The Slog



Paris talking about little else as L’Affaire DSK takes new turn

_"In another bizarre twist to the now collapsed case against Dominic Strauss-Kahn, the Sofitel Hotel in New York yesterday confirmed that it had indeed placed a telephone call to Sarkozy security aides ‘within minutes’ of maid Nafissatou Diallo raising the alarm following what she claims was an attempted rape last May 14th.

“All is not clear in the behaviour of Sofitel and Accor group management, and there could have been links between the Accor group before or after the affair and perhaps certain secret service groups,” said François Loncle, a Socialist MP. Michèle Sabban, the Socialist vice-president of the Paris area regional council, went further, claiming Mr Strauss-Kahn had been the victim of a “political attack”. These being socialist politicians, it is of course entirely part of their agenda to accuse the Sarkozy regime of being somehow involved in a plot to put Strauss-Kahn out of the 2012 Presidential race; but even in that context, the confirmation that the call was made has shocked even the most resistant to DSK conspiracy theories.

Whatever does or does not emerge from further enquiries about the phone call, President Sarkozy is unlikely to benefit from them. Assuming his aides took the call and said “Fine – arrest him”, it will look as if the the UMP regime was happy for DSK to disappear from contention: and it’s hard to imagine circumstances in which a head of State would say “Let him go”, but be ignored by mere hoteliers.

As the Slog reported a few days ago, there remains as well the delay in the phone call to the NYPD on the day of the alleged attack. The hotel has never given a satisfactory explanation of this missing 62 minutes; nor will the hotel’s manager comment on the recorded fact that he too (like Diallo) spent time in Room 2820 – the one adjoining DSK’s Presidential Suite. The Slog noted that DA Cyrus Vance was under increasing tabloid pressure to formally investigate these events at the hotel, and it appears he has now bowed to this by putting off the next Strauss-Kahn hearing while further investigations take place.

A joint statement from the defense and prosecution lawyers released yesterday said further investigation into the matter was needed before the case could be heard ‘satisfactorily’. The joint nature of the announcement is being taken as a sign that Vance’s office is primarily interested in a possible conspiracy element to the case: I understand that neither side expects the original charges against Strauss-Kahn to be revived.

“We hope that byAugust 1st the prosecutor will take the necessary decision to drop the charges against Mr. Strauss-Kahn,” explained Benjamin Brafman and William Taylor, the US team defending the former IMF boss.

Much of the Parisien chattering class now awaits a reaction (if any) from the Elysee Palace security operation, either confirming or denying that the call took place. But the hotel’s affirmation that it did puts them in a tricky spot – especially as L’Observateur last week printed a story based on persistent rumours that Sarkozy ‘knew about the charges facing Dominic Strauss-Kahn even before he was hauled from his Air France flight at Kennedy Airport’. Liberal-facing magazine  Marianne asked ‘Is the Elysée under the Sofitel carpet?’ a question barbed by the knowledge that Sofitel’s owners the Accor group enjoys close ties with the ruling UMP party. ‘‘There is an issue about what they did with the information,’ the periodical claims.

The saga continues. DSK has already said he won’t stand in 2012: but if Sarkozy were to be linked convincingly to an anti-DSK plot, it would still be a matter of celebration on the French Left."_

----------


## crippen

It wasn't just one for the road': Dominique Strauss-Kahn 'had sex with three women' the same weekend he 'assaulted' maid  
By DAILY MAIL REPORTER
Last updated at 10:43 PM on 17th July 2011



Dominique Strauss-Kahn had sex with three women the same weekend he allegedly assaulted a New York hotel maid, it has today been reported.
The disgraced former IMF chief confessed to his wife that he had bedded the trio in a last hurrah before the French presidential race, according to French magazine Le Point.
'So, it wasn't just one for the road before the presidential campaign,' a friend of wife Anne Sinclair told the magazine. 'It was three.'



Bonjour: Dominique Strauss-Kahn heads back to his New York apartment today after it was reported he slept with three women the weekend he allegedly raped a maid

Une, deux, trois? A friend of Strauss-Kahn's wife Anne Sinclair, right, made the claims in French magazine Le Point



Protest: Supporters of the hotel maid stage a protest outside his home in Manhattan. His lawyers expect him to be fully exonerated in the case
Strauss-Khan, 62, is currently released without bail and is due back in court tomorrow.
His legal team have said they expect him to be fully exonerated from the charges that he sexually assaulted the maid in his Sofitel Hotel suite on May 14.
But it seems the Frenchman had been on something of a mission when he arrived into Manhattan on May 13.
After checking into his $3,000-a-night suite at the posh Midtown Manhattan hotel, Strauss-Khan tried to coax a hotel receptionist up to his room for champagne, according to the New York Post.
When that didn't work he is then thought to have invited a 'secret' girlfriend who works in banking round. 
She was spotted on surveillance video at the hotel with Strauss-Khan at around 1.30am on May 14 before leaving at around 3am, according to the Post.
The maid, a Guinean immigrant claims she went to the suite later on that morning and was attacked around noon.
Strauss-Khan's long suffering wife Ms Sinclair, who was in the Berkshires on Friday with her husband to celebrate her 63rd birthday, has hit back at the rape claims.



Out: Strauss-Kahn, seen here with his lawyer Benjamin Brafman at a court hearing earlier this month where he was released without bail after the credibility of the maid's claims was called into question
'Dominique has never been violent with anyone,' she told friends, according to British paper The Sunday Times. 
'Even the children, he never smacked them. He's a seducer, not a rapist.'
Strauss-Khan himself is thought to have warned her about his ways before they got married, according to the report.
'Don't marry me,' he is believed to have told her. 'I'm an incorrigible skirt chaser.'





Read more: Dominique Strauss-Khan 'had sex with 3 women' same weekend he 'assaulted' maid | Mail Online

----------


## Cujo

So what? He didn't rape them.
And he didn't rape that maid either.

----------


## harrybarracuda

When's this getting "thrown out" then?

He's got to get back to France and deal with the one he tried to rape in 2003.

----------


## Butterfly

he is a regular in Swinger clubs in Paris

----------


## harrybarracuda

Tell us something we haven't already posted on this thread.

----------


## Butterfly

he likes to fuck women,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> he likes to rape women


Fixed that for you.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ He likes to 'seduce' women...(who then say he raped them)...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ He likes to 'seduce' women...(who then say he raped them)...


Yes, I remember Mrs. Archer saying her husband was a little angel.

 :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> he is a regular in Swinger clubs in Paris


So what.
he's a playboy, a ladies man (we know you're a mans man butterfuck) a seducer.
What does that have to do with anything?

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Yes, I remember Mrs. Archer saying her husband was a little angel.


Makes you wonder how she treats him in private...if at all...
Hillary stood up for Bill 'til the bitter end...but, he said he spent a lot of nights on the White House sofa...

 :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Bit lengthy this one, but an interesting take on things:




> *New DSK Charge: Attempted Rape of His Daughter's 23-Year-Old Friend*
> 
> By PAM MARTENS
>  The political theorists  in France and Russia may be correct: Dominique Strauss-Kahn may have  enemies that want to end his political career for nefarious agendas.  If  that is the case, it will certainly be discovered by the legions of  former CIA operatives, former Assistant U.S. Attorneys, and private  investigators on his or his heiress wifes payroll.
>  One could even proffer a whole new conspiracy theory:  its really Anne Sinclair thats the target.  Forbes Magazine estimates  her net worth at $100 to $200 million.  That can buy a lot of  intelligence from former CIA agents who previously kept our secrets on  this side of the pond.  Ms. Sinclair has her own blog, penned in French  but focused on the U.S.  She spent the days of May leading up to the  arrest of her husband, writing not so pleasant critiques of the Obama  administration executing Osama bin Laden rather than taking him to trial  (as a proper democracy would) and making sport of the infamous White  House photo of Hillary Clinton looking shocked with her hand over her  mouth as she sat with national security staff during the bin Laden  mission.
>  But a careful assessment of the three well documented  cases against Strauss-Kahn by reproaching women, spanning two  continents, three countries, and eight years reveal a conspiracy of the  man against himself in serial feats of self destruction, each time, up  to now, remedied by his coterie of enablers.  The actors in this epic  tragedy are: Strauss-Kahn, Anne Sinclair, the global law firm of Morgan,  Lewis & Bockius LLP, and global public relations handlers.  There  is also a subplot that draws in the print dailies of New York City which  are, like the U.S. economy, locked in a financial race to the bottom on  a failed business model.  (Similar to the complaint of Ms. Sinclair on  the execution of bin Laden without a trial, first her husband and now  his housekeeper accuser have been alternately tried and convicted, not  in a courtroom in front of a jury armed with fact and law and first-hand  testimony, but in a reckless form of front page newsprint paintball  that elevates to almost civilized the bygone era of city stocks in the  town square.  And the public feels it is further from the truth in this  case than we were two months ago.    
>  For those who rigidly cling to the belief that the  conspirators are the female accusers, a close review of the timeline and  publicly available documents are in order.  Surprisingly, much of this  information has not been heretofore disclosed; ostensibly lost in the  competitive pursuit of hooker and Le Perv bold headlines.
>  A talented journalist and novelist in France; a  brilliant Hungarian economist now in London who is an expert on African  poverty; and an immigrant from that very poverty in Guinea working as a  hotel housekeeper in New York City; all have one thing in common: they  think the former Managing Director of the International Monetary Fund  (IMF) and aspiring occupant of the Elysee Palace is a sexual predator.  
>  Lets start with the first acknowledged incident.   Tristane Banon is now a 32 year old journalist with three published  novels to her credit.  In a February 2007 French television program,   Banon recounted how Strauss-Kahn had sexually assaulted her in Paris in  2003 when she met him for a professional interview at what turned out to  be an empty apartment with little more than a bed.  He told her the  apartment belonged to a friend.  The television program bleeped  Strauss-Kahns name when the show aired.  According to Banon, at the  time of the attack, she immediately reported it to her mother by phone  from her car.  Her mother is Anne Mansouret, a successful business woman  and a colleague in Strauss-Kahns own Socialist Party.  Her mother  urged Banon not to file charges at the time of the incident.  Mansouret  now says she regrets that decision and has publicly urged Strauss-Kahn  to seek treatment.  
> ...


Link

----------


## Cujo

I couldn't read that, but where I come from there's an expression. "put the hard word on' basically meaning, 'pushy seduction' I suppose. 
If she doesn't say "NO,and NO means NO" she's getting fucked.
Many's the girl who got fucked.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

*DSK's MILF*

See the link, he shagged Tristan Banon's mother in 2000 inside his office at OECD in Paris. That was three years before he tried to shag the daughter (now accused of attempted rape of her). Wasn't there also some British MP who also shagged a woman and then two of her daughters?

These guys should be making pornos.

----------


## Cujo

^ they should be getting medals.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^ Or Zinc supplements

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *DSK's MILF*
> 
> See the link, he shagged Tristan Banon's mother in 2000 inside his office at OECD in Paris. That was three years before he tried to shag the daughter (now accused of attempted rape of her). Wasn't there also some British MP who also shagged a woman and then two of her daughters?
> 
> These guys should be making pornos.


Ahhh that's why mummy talked her out of reporting it then.

----------


## blue



----------


## crippen

'I want him to go to jail so he can longer use his power and money': Strauss-Kahn hotel maid speaks out for the first time
Hotel maid waives her right to anonymity and says she hopes God punishes the former IMF boss who she accuses of sexual assault
Strauss-Kahan acted like a 'crazy man' she claims
32-year-old Guinean woman voices fury at claims that she is a prostitute
Says she thought she was going to be killed in days after alleged assault to keep her silent
Strauss-Kahn's lawyers say interviews are last-ditch effort to extort money
By JOHN STEVENS
Last updated at 2:10 AM on 25th July 2011


The hotel maid who claims former IMF boss Dominique Strauss-Kahn sexually assaulted her in a New York hotel room has broken her silence to demand justice. 
Nafissatou Diallo said that she had chosen to go public and waive her right to anonymity so that people know the truth about what happened in Strauss-Kahn's luxury suite on May 14.
Ms Diallo, who is known as 'Nafi', told how she thought she was going to killed to keep her silent in the days after she made the accusations and said that she is angry that 'because of him they call me a prostitute'.



Testimony: Ms Diallo told ABC News' Robin Roberts that she had made 'mistakes' but that should not stop the prosecutors from moving forward with the case against the former IMF boss
'I never want to be in public but I have no choice,' she told ABC News, adding 'Now, I have to be in public. I have to, for myself. I have to tell the truth.'
'I want justice. I want him to go to jail,' she said in the interview on Sunday. 'I want him to know that there is some places you cannot use your money, you cannot use your power when you do something like this.'


She said that she hopes God punishes the man, who had been tipped as the next French president. 'We are poor, but we are good,' she said. 'I don't think about money.'
The hotel maid said that she did not know her alleged attacker's high profile until she watched the morning news the day after the incident.
'I watched Channel 7 and they say this is [the] guy, I dont know, and he is going to be the next president of France. And I think they are going to kill me,' she told Newsweek.




Accused: Ms Diallo said that she wants former IMF boss Strauss-Kahn to be sent to jail
Ms Diallo said that she is angry at claims published in The New York Post that she was working as at least a part-time prostitute. 
'Because of him they call me a prostitute,' said Ms Diallo, who is currently suing the newspaper.
The interviews with Newsweek and ABC News mark the first time the 32-year-old Guinean immigrant has been publicly identified since she shocked the world with allegations that Strauss-Kahn emerged naked from the bathroom of his luxury suite at the Sofitel hotel on May 14 and forced her to perform oral sex.
Manhattan District Attorneys are currently considering whether drop the sexual assault charges against Strauss-Kahn amid concerns about the hotel maid's credibility.
Ms Diallo admitted that she had made 'mistakes' but said that should not stop prosecutors from going forward. 



Speaking out: Nafissatou Diallo said that Strauss-Kahn acted like a 'crazy man' when she claims he sexually assaulted her in a New York City hotel room

First interviews: Ms Diallo spoke to ABC News and Newsweek
'God is my witness I'm telling the truth. From my heart. God Knows that. And he knows that,' she told ABC News.
Speaking about the alleged assault, she said she saw Strauss-Kahn appear naked in front of her when she opened the door to his suite. He was like 'a crazy man to me,' she said.
'You're beautiful,' she reported Strauss-Kahn as saying, and said he attacked her despite her protestations.
Strauss-Kahn, 62, has repeatedly denied all the charges against him. In a statement on Sunday, his lawyers called the interview a last-ditch effort by the maid and her lawyers to extract money from him.
She is 'the first accuser in history to conduct a media campaign to persuade a prosecutor to pursue charges against a person from whom she wants money,' lawyers Benjamin Brafman and William Taylor said.
'Her lawyers and public relations consultants have orchestrated an unprecedented number of media events and rallies to bring pressure on the prosecutors in this case after she had to admit her extraordinary efforts to mislead them.'
The interview comes after her credibility was thrown into question when Manhattan prosecutors revealed Ms Diallo had told authorities numerous lies, including fabricating a story about being gang-raped in Guinea in order to gain U.S. asylum.
She also changed details of her story about what happened following the purported assault.
Ms Diallo, who has been kept in hiding with her 15-year-old daughter for weeks since the allegations, said that she wants to return to work in hotel, but would prefer to go to the laundry where she would not have to meet guests rather than continue as a maid.


Read more: Dominique Strauss-Kahn hotel maid Nafissatou Diallo speaks out for the first time | Mail Online

----------


## harrybarracuda

Come on, the bloke's spent enough time and money slagging her off and has paid for his freedom. When are they going to let him go back to France to face the other women he tried to fuck?

----------


## Butterfly

^ apparently this is not going to fly either,

the young women is highly unstable and issues about her credibility have been risen

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ apparently this is not going to fly either,
> 
> the young women is highly unstable and issues about her credibility have been risen


But of course. Plus he shagged her mother as well.

----------


## Butterfly

> Plus he shagged her mother as well.


apparently her mum was a career bitch and she was taking revenge on her,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Plus he shagged her mother as well.
> 
> 
> apparently her mum was a career bitch and she was taking revenge on her,


Fucking hell, his French lawyers aren't as good as his American ones, are they?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> is highly unstable and issues about her credibility have been risen


Not closely related to her by any chance are you "pupa"?  :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

^ out early in the patient ward, aren't you ?

----------


## blue

She answered any of the questions about her character yet ?
like phoning that guy in prison the next day etc 

DEPORT  HER  NOW

----------


## harrybarracuda

> She answered any of the questions about her character yet ?
> like phoning that guy in prison the next day etc 
> 
> DEPORT  HER  NOW


I'm sure they will once they've finished with her.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Meanwhile here's her account. Better get the Kleenex out Butters.




> “He pulls me hard to the bed,” she said. He tried to put his penis in  her mouth, she said, and as she told the story she tightened her lips  and turned her face from side to side to show how she resisted. “I push  him. I get up. I wanted to scare him. I said, ‘Look, there is my  supervisor right there.’” But the man said there was nobody out there,  and nobody was going to hear.
>   Diallo kept pushing him away: “I don’t want to hurt him,” she told  us. “I don’t want to lose my job.” He shoved back, moving her down the  hallway from the bedroom toward the bathroom. Diallo’s uniform dress  buttoned down the front, but Strauss-Kahn didn’t bother with the  buttons, she said. He pulled it up around her thighs and tore down her  pantyhose, gripping her crotch so hard that it was still red at the  hospital, hours later. He pushed her to her knees, her back to the wall.  He forced his penis into her mouth, she said, and he gripped her head  on both sides. “He held my head so hard here,” she said, putting her  hands to her cranium. “He was moving and making a noise. He was going  like ‘uhh, uhh, uhh.’ He said, ‘Suck my’—I don’t want to say.” The  report from the hospital where Diallo was taken later for examination  notes that “she felt something wet and sour come into her mouth and she  spit it out on the carpet.”

----------


## Butterfly

she should get an Oscar for her performance,

----------


## OhOh

US justice; how can a jury ever have not been influenced by this garbage.

----------


## socal

> Come on, the bloke's spent enough time and money slagging her off and has paid for his freedom. When are they going to let him go back to France to face the other women he tried to fuck?


Part time prostitute. Only a matter of time before one of her clients comes up for 15 minutes of fame. I am surprised its not happened yet.

----------


## Cujo

> Part time prostitute. Only a matter of time before one of her clients comes up for 15 minutes of fame. I am surprised its not happened yet.


It hasn't happened yet because it's not true.
Just because he NYTimes says it's so doesn't make it so.

----------


## Cujo

> Part time prostitute. Only a matter of time before one of her clients comes up for 15 minutes of fame. I am surprised its not happened yet.


It hasn't happened yet because it's not true.
Just because he NYTimes says it's so doesn't make it so.

----------


## woodenshoe

He forced his penis into her mouth, she said, and he.....

And then she bites down real hard and then what?....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> US justice; how can a jury ever have not been influenced by this garbage.


I'm sure that's part of the deal.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Meanwhile here's her account. Better get the Kleenex out Butters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He pulls me hard to the bed, she said. He tried to put his penis in her mouth, she said, and as she told the story she tightened her lips and turned her face from side to side to show how she resisted. I push him. I get up. I wanted to scare him. I said, Look, there is my supervisor right there. But the man said there was nobody out there, and nobody was going to hear.
> Diallo kept pushing him away: I dont want to hurt him, she told us. I dont want to lose my job. He shoved back, moving her down the hallway from the bedroom toward the bathroom. Diallos uniform dress buttoned down the front, but Strauss-Kahn didnt bother with the buttons, she said. He pulled it up around her thighs and tore down her pantyhose, gripping her crotch so hard that it was still red at the hospital, hours later. He pushed her to her knees, her back to the wall. He forced his penis into her mouth, she said, and he gripped her head on both sides. He held my head so hard here, she said, putting her hands to her cranium. He was moving and making a noise. He was going like uhh, uhh, uhh. He said, Suck myI dont want to say. The report from the hospital where Diallo was taken later for examination notes that she felt something wet and sour come into her mouth and she spit it out on the carpet.


I wonder if this was the same story she told the Immigration folks when she made up her story of the gang rape back in Guinea. Also - isn't she a part time hooker? 

"He said, 'Suck my'-I don't want to say." AND she felt something wet and sour come into her mouth 

Of course she'd never heard those words or tasted that before..

----------


## Cujo

and the bitch didn't even swallow.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> and the bitch didn't even swallow.


Well not everyone is as amenable as Butterfly, you know.

 :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Double post

----------


## Lancelot

Saw the "victim" briefly on CNN. What we can say is that SK didn't mind a well nourished gal  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

DSK should just be jailed for his poor taste in women,

what a horrible woman,

----------


## crippen

> DSK should just be jailed for his poor taste in women,
> 
> what a horrible woman,


Spoken with the voice of authority! :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> DSK should just be jailed for his poor taste in women,
> 
> what a horrible woman,


Just admit it Butters, you'd let her do you if she had a strap-on.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> DSK should just be jailed for his poor taste in women,
> 
> what a horrible woman,
> 
> 
> Just admit it Butters, you'd let her do you if she had a strap-on.


please don't project your personal fantasy onto me  :Smile:

----------


## spikebs4

surely if said lady didnt want,then just bite the fkin thing off,or if she got no teeth like H/B av gumm the fker ...no disr H/B..its all about what she can get /money-wise/ this will never get to court .......

----------


## harrybarracuda

> surely if said lady didnt want,then just bite the fkin thing off,or if she got no teeth like H/B av gumm the fker ...no disr H/B..its all about what she can get /money-wise/ this will never get to court .......


This is what is amazing to me. What more has she got to do to prejudice the case? I'm betting she's been paid good money to fuck this up. Why aren't they listening?

 :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Just admit it Butters, you'd let her do you if she had a strap-on.


So true! :smiley laughing:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> and the bitch didn't even swallow.


Needed to save some for the forensics Koojo - pretty obvious. How many do swallow anyway? 

Oh, but you think I'm a conspiracy nutter don't you.. Up to you pal. I couldn't give a shit..
 :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Oh, but you think I'm a conspiracy nutter don't you.. Up to you pal. I couldn't give a shit..


Then why post?
This whole thing is obviously a CIA plot.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Thought it was CIM...

 :mid:

----------


## crippen

Dominique Strauss-Kahn maid files civil suit
The maid who claims she suffered a "violent and sadistic" attack by Dominique Strauss-Kahn has sued him in New York's civil courts, paving the way for a battle for millions of pounds in damages.
By Jon Swaine, New York12:37AM BST 09 Aug 20115 Comments
Nafissatou Diallo, a 32-year-old Guinean, alleges Mr Strauss-Kahn, the 62-year-old former IMF chief, tried to rape her when she arrived to clean his Manhattan hotel suite on May 14.

Nafissatou Diallo
Mr Strauss-Kahn is charged with multiple crimes, but the prosecution is expected to be dropped amid doubts over Miss Diallo's credibility.
A civil lawsuit filed by her attorneys last night claimed the "innocent hardworking immigrant" suffered "physical and psychological harm", as well as permanent damage to her reputation.
"Believing he was immune from the laws of this country, defendant Strauss-Kahn intentionally, brutally and violently sexually assaulted Ms Diallo and in the process humiliated, degraded, violated and robbed Ms Diallo of her dignity as a woman," it said.
Mr Strauss-Kahn is accused of bruising her crotch and tearing one of her shoulder ligaments, before forcing her to perform oral sex and fleeing "like a common criminal".

The lawsuit seeks damages for "sexual assault, battery, false imprisonment and intentional infliction of emotional distress". It calls for a jury trial in The Bronx, Miss Diallo's home borough and New York City's poorest.
Her attorneys would need to prove it more likely than not that Mr Strauss-Kahn was guilty, rather than "beyond reasonable doubt" as in criminal courts.
Douglas Wigdor, one of her attorneys, told The Daily Telegraph he hoped the criminal case would survive.
"We think Strauss-Kahn should go to jail. The evidence is overwhelming," he said.
"But we don't have any control over what the district attorney does. This complaint is to assert Miss Diallo's rights". The maid has taken the unusual step of speaking to the media.
Asked what sum she was seeking from Mr Strauss-Kahn, whose wife is a multimillionaire, Mr Wigdor said: "We are asking a jury to award Miss Diallo whatever they see as appropriate."
Mr Strauss-Kahn denies all charges. His attorneys said that the lawsuit "ends any doubt" Miss Diallo is out merely "to make money".
They said: "The civil suit has no merit and Mr Strauss-Kahn will defend it vigorously."

Dominique Strauss-Kahn maid files civil suit - Telegraph

----------


## harrybarracuda

Philly's account of Crippen's post:




> *Strauss-Kahn sued by maid in N.Y.C.*
> 
> *The woman is seeking damages for an attack that she says left her life "in shambles."*
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                       By Larry Neumeister                        
>                          Associated Press
>                                                                                                                                                                                               NEW YORK - A hotel maid who accuses former International Monetary  Fund chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn of sexual assault sued him Monday.  She is seeking unspecified damages as a result of what she calls a  "violent and sadistic" attack in a room at the upscale Sofitel hotel  that left her life "in shambles." Lawyers representing the maid, Nafissatou Diallo, said in the lawsuit  that Strauss-Kahn "intentionally, brutally and violently sexually  assaulted Ms. Diallo and in the process humiliated, degraded, violated  and robbed Ms. Diallo of her dignity as a woman."
>  The attorneys, Kenneth Thompson and Douglas Wigdor, said in court papers  that if the case went to trial, they would introduce other instances  when Strauss-Kahn sexually attacked women in hotel rooms and apartments  around the world, assaulted employees who were coerced into complying  with sexual demands or accosted women "going about their normal day"  with inappropriate sexual remarks and attempts to get them to perform  sexual acts.
>  Lawyers representing Strauss-Kahn said that the maid's lawsuit had no  merit and that their client would fight it vigorously. "We have  maintained from the beginning that the motivation of Mr. Thompson and  his client was to make money," attorneys William W. Taylor and Benjamin  Brafman said. "The filing of this lawsuit ends any doubt on that  question."
> ...


Obviously they still haven't negotiated the settlement figure.

----------


## BobR

> DSK should just be jailed for his poor taste in women,
> 
> what a horrible woman,


I think he's paid a steep enough price for a brief lapse of judgment.  He may not be a nice man, but no one deserves this. Still I wonder if she is naturally this repulsive or if this was a set up by some other party for which she was recruited.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I think he's paid a steep enough price for a brief lapse of judgment.  He may not be a nice man, but no one deserves this.


I guess we'll find out if it goes to trial, won't we? Good thing about the civil trial is they are allowed to establish a pattern of behaviour, and if they have the queue of bints they say they have, ready to tear him down as a horrible dirty old man who's got away with years of disgusting behaviour because of who he is, then would you change your opinion?

----------


## spikebs4

the guy was going to speak out against what the F.E.D + E.U.were doing, which didnt fit in with congress or mr sarkozys plans....i think the guy got set-up bigtime,now the people who thought they had him done+dusted have come to the conclusion they had bit off more than they could chew/rightly so/ now its a case of back-peddiling to save face..also the lady wants paying for her tale..maybe a book or film opening soon .llf

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes, the key word is IF it gets to a civil trial......

Money can be paid to send her on her way with a gob full of gentlemens relish.

----------


## Butterfly

In the meantime, Lagarde is officially under investigation for her role in the Sarko friend big payoff

----------


## harrybarracuda

> In the meantime, Lagarde is officially under investigation for her role in the Sarko friend big payoff


Two frog fuck ups in charge of the IMF. Perhaps they'll get the message?

 :rofl:

----------


## spikebs4

> In the meantime, Lagarde is officially under investigation for her role in the Sarko friend big payoff


 ......thats right..and a lot more to come,D.S.K. knows exactly what was going on, and could be looking for some payback ....

----------


## crippen

Hotel maid who claims she was attacked by DSK suffered 'rape' and 'assault' injuries, leaked medical notes reveal
By PETER ALLEN
Last updated at 11:56 AM on 17th August 2011


A chambermaid who had a sexual encounter with Dominique Strauss-Kahn suffered rape and assault, explosive medical notes reveal.
Lawyers for Nafissatou Diallo, 32, say the document prove that their client was attacked by the former International Monetary Fund chief in New York in May.
It was produced by medics at the Roosevelt Hospital after Ms Diallo complained of severe injuries followed the alleged crime at the Sofitel Hotel in Manhattan.



Frances LExpress magazine  which reveals news of the document in its latest edition  says it describes Ms Diallo crying as she tells of being forced to perform oral sex before suffering injuries including a damaged shoulder ligament.


The medical report reads Cause of injuries: Assault. Rape, according to L'Express.
Kenneth Thompson, one of Ms Diallos US lawyers, said the document proved beyond doubt that the sexual encounter was not consensual.
Mr Thompson said: The medical records are pretty powerful,forensics dont lie  thats the bottom line.
But Strauss-Kahn, once the favourite to replace Nicolas Sarkozy as French President next year, insists that Ms Diallo had agreed to sex.
A joint statement from his own lawyers, Benjamin Brafman and William W. Taylor, said that using the document to bolster the evidence against their client was misleading and deceitful.
The statement reads: The hospital report is based almost exclusively on the word of the complaining witness, who has been proven, time and again, not to be credible.
It claims that Ms Diallos injuries are common conditions consistent with many possible causes other than a sexual assault.
Strauss-Kahn denies seven charges of attempted rape and sexual assault arising out of his encounter with Ms Diallo.
Frenchwoman Tristane Banon, a 32-year-old writer, has also accused Strauss-Kahn of trying to rape her in Paris in 2003.
Strauss-Kahn is no longer under house arrest, but is barred from leaving America and next appears in court next Tuesday ( Aug 23.)
He denies all the charges against him, and contends any sex with Diallo was consensual.


Read more: Dominique Strauss-Kahn maid suffered 'rape' and 'assault' injuries | Mail Online

----------


## Cujo

> Hotel maid who claims she was attacked by DSK suffered 'rape' and 'assault' injuries, leaked medical notes reveal
> By PETER ALLEN
> Last updated at 11:56 AM on 17th August 2011
> 
> 
> A chambermaid who had a sexual encounter with Dominique Strauss-Kahn suffered rape and assault, explosive medical notes reveal.
> Lawyers for Nafissatou Diallo, 32, say the document prove that their client was attacked by the former International Monetary Fund chief in New York in May.
> It was produced by medics at the Roosevelt Hospital after Ms Diallo complained of severe injuries followed the alleged crime at the Sofitel Hotel in Manhattan.
> 
> ...


After all this time 'leaked medical notes' turn up?
Wouldn't the forensic medical evidence be the first evidence on the table.
This stinks like a big pile of doggie doo.

----------


## OhOh

STRAUSS-KAHN: DA VANCE WILL MOVE FOR DISMISSAL NEXT TUESDAY | The Slog




_"The extensions to the containment of Dominique Strauss-Kahn in New York, initially thought by some to be an attempt to follow up conspiracy theories relating to the case, in fact disguised frantic attempts by the NYPD and the DA’s office to build a stronger case against the former IMF boss, The Slog has learned. But the attempt has gone nowhere, say sources close to events….and despite the political difficulties this will give DA Cyrus T. Vance, it is understood that he will now move to dismiss the charges against DSK.

From the start of the DSK saga earlier this year, The Slog has argued that New York’s own peculiar brand of PC – and the political ambitions of District Attorney Cyrus Vance – would have an inappropriate effect on the case. In fact, domestic politics among New York’s local feminist and ethnic activists have driven almost everything: the extension of enquiries, and now, the pressure on Vance to go ahead with at least some charges against one-time IMF Boss Dominique Strauss-Kahn.

But The Slog has been told from authoritative sources that, when the pre-trial Court session finally takes place next Tuesday 23rd August, the DA will move to have the case dismissed.

This is despite the fact that, once again last Tuesday, accuser Nafissatou Diallo’s legal team played fast and loose with evidence they had in their possession, in another attempt to discredit the Frenchman. They released a New York hospital report from May 14th stating that Diallo’s genital injuries were indicative of rape. The magazine carrying the story – French title L’Express – seized on the use of the word ‘rape’ in the medical conclusions, but it seems that this was at least partly based on the account given to doctors at the hospital by the notoriously unreliable Sofitel maid.(Although it still strikes me as odd that her word alone would account for the word being on a medical report).

Yesterday there were sourced reports in the American press that Nafissatou’s lawyer Kenneth S. Thompson had offered DSK a deal whereby they would drop all charges civil or otherwise in return for a lump sum. Thompson flatly denies this, but either way it had an air of desperation about it: I understand that last Thursday DA Vance met with close colleagues and advisors, and the general feeling was that to prolong the agony wasn’t going to do either him or the City any good.

“The Vance team don’t seriously expect the case is a make or break for their man,” said the source mentioned above, “but they figure the quicker it’s buried, the better. More to the point, they don’t trust the maid, and they don’t think they can get a clean win. And if they lose it after a long battle….well, it won’t play well”.

Support for the source’s story comes in the shape of planned protests for next Tuesday. Diallo’s lead attorney Kenneth S. Thompson and local feminist Democrat Councillor Letitia James both plan rallies and press conferences during Monday and Tuesday next to increase the pressure on the District Attorney. Said another well-placed New Yorker, “I guess they know the way the wind’s blowing and are looking to turn this into a cause celebre. But for me, Vance can argue pretty credibly that he went the extra mile. DAs don’t lose elections because they did their job.”

Crediting Cyrus T. Vance with ‘doing his job’ is a generous judgement: both his office and the NYPD clearly saw the opportunity early on to bag a major scalp in DSK. Dismissing the case could reinforce the belief among minority communities that they do not get justice from law enforcement, but black opinion leaders generally have expressed support for the District Attorney: he has worked very hard over many years to build real links with ethnic communities in the City. When he does finally announce his decision this coming week, those efforts should stand him in good stead."_

Another wild west trail exploding in there own face.

----------


## DrAndy

> After all this time 'leaked medical notes' turn up? Wouldn't the forensic medical evidence be the first evidence on the table.


oh dear

----------


## HermantheGerman

Uuuups, off he goes.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Who would have guessed.

----------


## OhOh

Prosecutors ask judge to drop Strauss-Kahn charges | Reuters



_"(Reuters) - New York prosecutors asked a judge to dismiss sexual assault charges against former IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn on Monday, a stunning reversal that could revive the political future of a man many had seen as the next president of France.

Prosecutors gave up hope they could convict Strauss-Kahn after losing faith in their star witness, Nafissatou Diallo, 32, a hotel maid from Guinea who alleged that Strauss-Kahn emerged naked from the bathroom of his luxury suite on May 14 and forced her to perform oral sex.

The recommendation for dismissal was filed at the court clerk's office. A Reuters reporter witnessed two members of the prosecutor's office file the papers with the clerk, who confirmed they were a motion for recommendation for dismissal. The filing was to be available online later on Monday.

The motion was filed after a brief meeting between prosecutors, the maid and her lawyers, where Diallo was told the case would be dropped.

"Manhattan District Attorney Cyrus Vance has denied the right of a woman to get justice in a rape case," Diallo's lawyer Kenneth Thompson told reporters after the meeting.

"He has not only turned his back on this innocent victim but all of the forensic, medical and other physical evidence in this case," he said. "If the Manhattan district attorney who is elected to protect our mothers our daughters, our sisters, our wives and our loved ones, is not going to stand up for them when they are raped or sexually assaulted, who will?"

Outside the court, women's rights protesters shouted "New York City, rape capital of America!"

Lawyers for Strauss-Kahn, 62, welcomed the case being dropped.

"We have maintained from the beginning of this case that our client is innocent," Strauss-Kahn's lawyers William Taylor and Benjamin Brafman said in a statement.

"We also maintained that there were many reasons to believe that Mr. Strauss-Kahn's accuser was not credible."

Some political supporters were convinced the allegations were part of a set-up meant to destroy his chances of unseating French President Nicolas Sarkozy in next April's election.

Though he is free to return to French politics, his image was damaged and the Socialist party would have to make an exception to allow him into the presidential race at this late date. A poll released in July showed two-thirds of French people do not want him to be a candidate.

He also still faces a civil lawsuit that Diallo filed against him on August 8 and a complaint from a French writer who said he tried to rape her during a 2003 interview.

After detectives pulled him off the first-class section of a Paris-bound jet on the day of the purported attack on Diallo, his arrest sent shockwaves across the globe.

ACCUSER'S CREDIBILITY

Charming and multilingual, the silver-haired Strauss-Kahn had gained esteem for reforming the International Monetary Fund as managing director, injecting it with transparency and accountability. Then his stature took a mighty fall.

The accuser, Diallo, painted a vivid picture of what she said happened in Suite 2806 of the Sofitel hotel near Times Square, saying a naked Strauss-Kahn chased her down a hall and into the bedroom and forced her to perform oral sex.

She said she broke free and that he dragged her into a bathroom where he forced himself on her again.

But her credibility was later thrown into question when prosecutors revealed she had told authorities numerous lies, including fabricating a story about being gang-raped in Guinea in order to gain U.S. asylum. She also changed details of her story about what happened following the purported assault.

U.S. media at first kept her identity secret, respecting a practice not to name sexual assault accusers, until she came forward in an interview with Newsweek magazine and ABC television in late July.

"I want justice. I want him to go to jail. I want him to know that there is some place you cannot use your money, you cannot use your power, when you do something like this," she said tearfully in the ABC interview.

According to her lawyers, prosecutors said they turned up a recorded conversation between Diallo and a man detained in an Arizona jail in which, speaking in the West African dialect Fulani, she said "words to the effect" that "this guy has a lot of money. I know what I am doing."

Such a conversation could provide Strauss-Kahn's defense lawyers with ammunition to attack Diallo's motives, although she denied referring to his wealth and her lawyers said the quote was not on the tape, according to an interpreter hired by prosecutors.

Strauss-Kahn resigned from the IMF four days after his arrest, while he was still being held without bail in New York's notorious Rikers Island, a massive complex of 10 jails renowned for gang violence and well known to viewers of television crime dramas.

He later was granted house arrest after posting $1 million cash bail and a $5 million insurance company bond, staying in a $50,000-a-month townhouse in Manhattan's Tribeca neighborhood with an electronic monitor clamped to his ankle. He paid another $150,000 a month for a security detail that included armed guards.

FRENCH COMPLAINT

The case also brought up troubling stories from Strauss-Kahn's past as a womanizer who flirted with female journalists covering him, and revived the story of a controversial affair he once had with a subordinate at the IMF. He was nicknamed "the great seducer."

The Paris prosecutor has opened a preliminary inquiry into a complaint filed by French journalist Tristane Banon, who says Strauss-Kahn unhooked her bra and tried to open her jeans as she kicked him in what ended up as fight on the floor. Now free of New York charges, he must mount a new defense in France.

However, a judicial source said the French complaint was likely to be dropped as prosecutors were struggling to find evidence to support a charge of attempted rape.

A statute of limitations on a lesser crime of sexual aggression has already expired.

Other French women have seized on the cases to air their grievances about sexism in the professional sphere, shifting the conversation beyond commentaries on America's prudish views on sex to a national assessment of French machismo.

Yet his own wife, the wealthy and well-known former television journalist Anne Sinclair, seemed forgiving of his reputed behavior.

"No, I'm rather proud of it!" she told the French weekly L'Express in a 2006 interview. "It's important to seduce, for a politician. As long as I seduce him and he seduces me, that's enough for me."

It also exposed a French-American rift on the rights of criminal defendants. Many French were outraged at Strauss-Kahn's "perp walk" -- perp is short for perpetrator -- when detectives paraded a handcuffed, unshaven defendant before media cameras while the identity of his accuser was kept private.

In the end, the accuser's credibility issues were so severe that the Manhattan District Attorney's office agreed to release Strauss-Kahn from house arrest without bail on July 1.

Meanwhile, Manhattan District Attorney Cyrus Vance was forced to eat his words. After portraying the accuser as a traumatized victim who offered a consistent and credible story about being attacked, Vance was forced to backtrack and ultimately surrender, an embarrassing setback sure to be an issue when he is up for re-election in 2013."_


The US wild west system fails again.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Agree, could have been the system.

But which system would have convicted the perp?

----------


## Calgary

This whole thing about DSK came up in discussion with UDD/Rs types this morning, and was an opening for them to AGAIN express their anti-Americanism.

There is a strong vein of anti-Americanism running throughout the UDD/RS national and international discussion websites.

It is my view that this is a direct result of Chinese propaganda, or by those Thai Chinese influenced by it. 

I don't know that for sure, I dont read Thai, but where else would it come from.

Some examples:
>The elimination of DSK was an American plot, as he prevented them from actualizing their designs on the IMF. I don't know what those designs were as I have no patience for that ridiculous conspiratorial stuff, and waved it off.

>The Americans have been raping Thai resources, such as Thai Gulf oil and gas via the American company Unical, in collusion with .............

>The American CIA is colluding with ............ in the heroin trade.

>The American support of ............ allows them both to impoverish Thailand.So where does this stuff come from, other than Chinese originated propaganda on these UDD/RS websites?.......I dunno.

----------


## Butterfly

DSK will be unelectable in France, not because of his sexual behavior, after all he is a man, and that's what men do, but because of his lack of good judgment

French have been shocked by the look of that horrible minger, and how he put everything in risk just for a quick fuck with an horrible maid. He would have been forgiven if it had been a stunner, but it wasn't. It was a fat horrible cow. Unforgivable.

He is guilty, guilty of poor judgment and taking unnecessary risks, something the French can't accept.

Even I wouldn't support him if he had to run, he would have had a better chance if found attached in the closed with a ladyboy.

----------


## Cujo

^ probably from China daily forum by the sounds of it.

----------


## Calgary

Cancelled Post

----------


## DrAndy

> French have been shocked by the look of that horrible minger, and how he put everything in risk just for a quick fuck with an horrible maid. He would have been forgiven if it had been a stunner, but it wasn't. It was a fat horrible cow. Unforgivable.


I too cannot understand why anyone, least of all a man who could afford the best looking "escorts", would want to have sex with this woman!!

bad judgement, he may have been set up, but surely the instigators would have chosen a cute maid?

----------


## spikebs4

but surely the instigators would have chosen a cute maid?...simple answer is, they/F.E.D/E.U./ have no class and very poor taste in women ie.clinton/lagarde, these instigators have been feeding the public so much shite, that after a time they believe there own spill..but in the end they got the result they wanted, D.S.K. is no longer, head of the I.M.F...job-done ....

----------


## Pol the Pot

Yep, at least we got that.

----------


## OhOh

> Yep, at least we got that.


Yes, the ruin of an innocent :Confused:  mans reputation and the display of the corrupt workings of the US legal system to the world, what a victory.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Also preventing the French from electing the perp French president!

----------


## OhOh

Turns Out That DSK's Swanky Hotel Suite Was Stained With The Semen Of Four Other Guys | The Smoking Gun



_"In a motion to dismiss rape charges against Dominique Strauss-Kahn, Manhattan prosecutors today reported that an analysis of carpet stains in the Frenchman’s $3000-per-night Sofitel hotel room “contained the semen and DNA” of three unknown men, while a stain on the room’s wallpaper contained the semen and DNA of a fourth unknown man.

The revelation that the swanky 28th floor suite was semen-soaked is contained in a footnote in a New York State Supreme Court recommendation for dismissal filed by prosecutors with the Manhattan district attorney’s office.

As for the source of that stray semen, investigators noted that, “the circumstances under which the unidentified DNA was deposited are unrelated” to the encounter between the 62-year-old Strauss-Kahn and hotel maid Nafissatou Diallo.

On August 8, Diallo, 32, filed a civil lawsuit accusing Strauss-Kahn, former head of the International Monetary Fund, of sexually assaulting her in mid-May at the Times Square-area hotel."_

Four other guys, possibly in the hour between the frenchman and telling the cops, US enterprise at it's best. Not so good a maid, at cleaning up the evidence, rather than supplying the happy endings.

----------


## Carrabow

OhOh...

Sounds like Monica  :rofl: 

OhOh...

Shooting spree  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

Her account seems to have come from the same pen/source as Monicas, but that would be taking the conspiracy too far wouldn't it? :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> Her account seems to have come from the same pen/source as Monicas, but that would be taking the conspiracy too far wouldn't it?


A sticky afair  :rofl:

----------


## crippen

Dominique Strauss-Kahn visits IMF to say goodbye
Dominique Strauss-Kahn, the former head of the International Monetary Fund, returned to the IMF's Washington headquarters on Monday to say goodbye to staffers and meet briefly with his successor.
12:16AM BST 30 Aug 2011Comment
The visit came five days after New York prosecutors formally dismissed all criminal charges against him.
In a statement, the IMF said its current managing director, Christine Lagarde, met with Strauss-Kahn before he met with IMF staffers.
"These were private meetings, arranged at his request," the IMF said in a statement. "We have no further comment to offer."
Paulo Nogueira Batista, who represents Brazil on the IMF's 24-member executive board, described the meeting with staffers as warm. He said hundreds packed into an IMF auditorium to hear Strauss-Kahn speak.
"It was a very emotional, warm farewell," Nogueira Batista said. He said that Strauss-Kahn received lengthy applause when he entered the IMF auditorium and after he concluded his remarks. The session was closed to reporters.

The global lending institution emailed staff at the fund's Washington headquarters early on Monday to announce Strauss-Kahn's impending visit. The email said Strauss-Kahn wanted to say goodbye.
Strauss-Kahn resigned from the IMF in mid-May to fight charges of attempted rape and criminal sexual contact in New York.
After a state appeals court judge declined to appoint a special prosecutor, a lower court judge formally dismissed the charges Wednesday. An assistant district attorney for Manhattan said the prosecutor's office no longer found credible all the testimony from the hotel maid who had accused him.

Dominique Strauss-Kahn visits IMF to say goodbye - Telegraph


And you thought the Thai Police were corrupt! :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

can he ask for compensation from the city of NY ? I think he should,

----------


## Boon Mee

> can he ask for compensation from the city of NY ? I think he should,


He sure looked guilty during those perp-walks regardless...

----------


## Butterfly

> He sure looked guilty during those perp-walks regardless...


only guilty of being caught with his pants down, who wouldn't be ?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> He sure looked guilty during those perp-walks regardless...
> 
> 
> only guilty of being caught with his pants down, who wouldn't be ?


A guy with his reputation?  Would have thought he'd 'sack-up' when confronted with all that shit.

----------


## Seekingasylum

The twists and turns of this little saga may have led to his exoneration but please let us not lose sight of the core accusation: DSK is, was and shall continue to be a Frenchman struggling to control an unruly member. Whereas there may be a therapy for the latter affliction he will nevertheless always be guilty of being French.

And there we have it. The man's a cochon.

----------


## Butterfly

^ don't be silly gent, all men are cochons, why do you think you came to Thailand in the first place ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## spikebs4

> ^ don't be silly gent, all men are cochons, why do you think you came to Thailand in the first place ?


...some form of liposucktion... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^ don't be silly gent, all men are cochons, why do you think you came to Thailand in the first place ?


To embrace diversity, discover new experiences and satisfy a wanderlust long thwarted by circumstance and tedious necessity. My initial tour extended to 6 months during which time I met a woman who became my wife. Had I not ventured into the region I would more than likely be now sitting on a sunny terrace in the Western Algarve making my way through a bottle of vinho verde whilst admiring the summered figures of myriad European whoopsies frolicking in the Atlantic surf and spume.

As it is, the prospect of a Wongamat beach bearing the weight of a hundred oiled Russian carcasses is the beckoning reality.

Perhaps Hua Hin is the way to go, after all?

----------


## DrAndy

> Had I not ventured into the region I would more than likely be now sitting on a sunny terrace in the Western Algarve making my way through a bottle of vinho verde whilst admiring the summered figures of myriad European whoopsies frolicking in the Atlantic surf and spume.


thank god for little mercies

----------


## nostromo

> Look, the guy is French, and was in the bath no doubt playing periscopes. The maid, a comely wench, came in to his room which he obviously misconstrued as an invitation to shag her mercilessly ( remember, he is French and therefore a little retarded in reading signals he doesn't like ) and he pounced like the rampant old goat he obviously is.
> 
> These continentals are all the same, look at Berlusconi for chrissakes!
> 
> No cunning political conspiracy here but if you do believe otherwise then you may well be interested in my timeshare development in...........


Yeah it is all the girls fault. No EU bastard would ever be guilty, and will never be guilty

----------


## harrybarracuda

"Like a rutting chimpanzee"...... that's what everyone is going to remember.

 :Smile: 




> Dominique  Strauss-Kahn told police he made a pass at a young French author in 2003  but denied her rape allegations, a source told AFP Friday, as the  former IMF chief prepares to speak publicly about the sex scandals  surrounding him.
> 
> 
>  The 62-year-old Socialist politician, who returned to France this  month after the collapse of another rape investigation against him in  New York, was interviewed by French police on Tuesday over Tristane  Banon's allegations.
> 
> 
>  According to the official who is close to the inquiry and spoke on  condition of anonymity, Strauss-Kahn denied the claim by Banon, now 32,  that he assaulted and tried to rape her during an interview in a Paris  flat eight years ago.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Dominique Strauss-Kahn to meet sex assault accuser Tristane Banon 
*

*Tristane Banon, a writer who accused  Dominique Strauss-Kahn of attempted rape, is set to meet him in a police station this week.*



       Former IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn is to meet writer Tristane Banon, who accused him of attempted rape (Picture: AFP/Getty)    
Ms Banon has agreed to the face-to-face confrontation in Paris with the former International Monetary Fund boss, known as DSK.
The  meeting was called by French prosecutors who will decide whether to  open a judicial inquiry into Ms Banon’s claim that the 62-year-old acted  like a ‘rutting chimpanzee’ and tried to force her to take her clothes  off at a flat in 2003. 

The former politician has reportedly admitted propositioning her but denies any improper behaviour.
Ms Banon, 32, said she was ‘afraid of coming face-to-face again’ with DSK after eight years. 

She almost broke down as she addressed 300 campaigners during a  protest in front of the Palais de Justice in Paris on Saturday, urging  French authorities to take reports of sexual assault more seriously.
Ms Banon did not report the alleged confrontation at the time because she thought it would damage her career.
But  she filed a criminal complaint after Strauss-Kahn was arrested in New  York in May on suspicion of raping hotel worker Nafissatou Diallo, also  32.
The charges, denied by DSK, were later dropped by US prosecutors as Ms Diallo was deemed an unreliable witness.



Read more: Dominique Strauss-Kahn to meet sex assault accuser Tristane Banon | Metro.co.uk

----------


## BaitongBoy

^I think he will jump her immediately...like a "rutting chimpanzee"...

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

And there's more muck to rake. What a forgiving wife he has.




> *Another day, another sex scandal: Now DSK is dragged into underage prostitute racket*
> 
> He was only yesterday cleared of the attempted rape of young French journalist Tristane BanonBy  Peter Allen
> 
> Last updated at 7:55 PM on 14th October 2011
> 
> 
>  Another scandal: Dominique Strauss-Kahn has  found himself caught up in an investigation into an alleged underage  prostitution racket
> 
> ...

----------


## Butterfly

trying to link to SDK with prostitutes is going to be an easy win every time, he never hide it

he is not supposed to check the age of the prostitutes either, that's why there are pimps

----------


## DrAndy

> Lille is just an hour from Paris by high-speed train, and an obvious place for high-profile men to travel to meet prostitutes.


I know, of course there are no prostitutes in Paris

what a load of bullshit

----------


## Pol the Pot

Anne Sinclair must be a swinger.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Lille is just an hour from Paris by high-speed train, and an obvious place for high-profile men to travel to meet prostitutes.
> 
> 
> I know, of course there are no prostitutes in Paris
> 
> what a load of bullshit


Well if they were travelling to Lille to stay away from the Paris paps, that particular game is now rumbled.

 :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

Your favorite dirty old man  cant seem to stay off of the radar. This isnt just a garden variety  bimbo explosion. In fact it isnt, as we were told months ago pointless  dwelling on a private life for _just a rape_:



_A prostitute, being  questioned by French investigators over the emergence of an underage  prostitute racket in France, has said that Dominique Strauss-Kahn and a  senior police official organized an orgy in one of Paris' fanciest  hotels.

The Daily Mail reports that police chief, Jean-Christophe  Lagarde, who hoped to run a security operation for Strauss-Kahn if he  became president of France, was accused by the prostitute of organizing  the orgy in 2010. He is also said to have flown prostitutes to New York  for Strauss-Kahn when the latter was working at the IMF, and was  reportedly in Washington D.C. just before DSK was arrested in New York.

The  prostitute was being questioned as part of an investigation into an  underage prostitution ring that emerged in the French city of Lille._Lille,  being a sort of red-flag, fantasy Marxist dreamers paradise sounds  like the right place to be for him to find the best protection from the  locals, a sort of political _capucha,_ if you will."

You from Lille, Butters?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 Source

----------


## Butterfly

Lille is not called little Belgium for nothing  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

His wife must be a meek and stupid bitch to put up with it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Dirty old fucker has been at it again, he can't keep his dick in his pants.

His wife should take the shithead to the cleaners.




> *Strauss-Kahn Charged Over Vice Ring Claims*
> 
> 
> 
> _Last Updated: 5:51AM 27/03/2012_
> 
> 
> 
> *Dominique Strauss-Kahn has been handed preliminary charges alleging he was involved in a French prostitution ring.*
> ...

----------


## Takeovers

While I believe he deserves every shit he gets, this charge is ridiculous. Attending a party with paid "hostesses" is being involved in a prostitution ring? :ourrules:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> While I believe he deserves every shit he gets, this charge is ridiculous. Attending a party with paid "hostesses" is being involved in a prostitution ring?


Not quite sure where you got that from his lawyers said "he was accused  of  procuring prostitutes and involvement in an "organised gang"."

Not quite the same thing, is it?

It's the French system. Essentially he's under strict bail conditions while they investigate.

----------


## Butterfly

he is fucked, this is quite serious, far worse than the NY case

he is basically accused of brokering a sex ring, which apparently he did on occasion

even the hotel manager could be held responsible for profiteering from a prostitution ring

prostitution is not illegal, the profiteering by third party is

----------


## harrybarracuda

Don't worry, he'll have his shady spooks paying off all the witnesses again.

 :rofl:

----------


## socal

> *Dominique Strauss-Kahn to meet sex assault accuser Tristane Banon 
> *
> 
> *Tristane Banon, a writer who accused  Dominique Strauss-Kahn of attempted rape, is set to meet him in a police station this week.*
> 
> 
> 
>        Former IMF chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn is to meet writer Tristane Banon, who accused him of attempted rape (Picture: AFP/Getty)    
> Ms Banon has agreed to the face-to-face confrontation in Paris with the former International Monetary Fund boss, known as DSK.
> ...


nice red wrist tatoo you little bitch.. :smiley laughing:

----------


## socal

> he is fucked, this is quite serious, far worse than the NY case
> 
> he is basically accused of brokering a sex ring, which apparently he did on occasion
> 
> even the hotel manager could be held responsible for profiteering from a prostitution ring
> 
> prostitution is not illegal, the profiteering by third party is


He's not stupid. His ass is probably covered. 

Rape is more serious but he was not found guilty of it

----------


## FlyFree

Very little abnormal about this, standard stuff. 

It does look like he is a target.

----------


## OhOh

An alleged statement indicates that he found difficulty in identifying the nude "prostitutes" from the other nude women at these parties.

It does have some credence. Do they have a tattoo or something to distinguish them?

----------


## nostromo

"greater europe", and more officials like this, yeah

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems his attempt at wheedling out of the civil suit has failed; he was claiming diplomatic immunity, but apparently that went out of the window when he resigned in disgrace.




> A hotel maid's civil lawsuit alleging sexual assault by Dominique Strauss-Kahn can proceed to trial, a New York judge has said.
>          The judge rejected the former International Monetary Fund  (IMF) head's bid to have the case dismissed on the grounds of diplomatic  immunity.
>          The woman, Nafissatou Diallo, says Mr Strauss-Kahn tried to rape her in his hotel suite in May 2011. He denies it.
>          Prosecutors dropped criminal charges in the case last summer.
>    'Shaped by agenda' 	      Bronx Supreme Court Justice Douglas McKeon said diplomatic  immunity did not apply to Mr Strauss-Kahn at the time of the 14 May  encounter at a Sofitel Hotel in New York City.
>          "Confronted with well settled law that his voluntary  resignation from the IMF terminated any immunity which he enjoyed... Mr  Strauss-Kahn, threw (legally speaking, that is) his own version of a  'Hail Mary pass'," Judge McKeon wrote.
>  
> 
> Nafissatou Diallo says Dominique Strauss-Kahn forced her to perform oral sex   
> ...

----------


## Lostandfound

He's upset someone or some organisation with very large guns. I wonder who and what?

----------


## harrybarracuda

No he hasn't, he's a politician who's been blatantly breaking the law for years, and the chickens are coming home to roost.
Be grateful they got the c*nt before he got elected President of France, he's clearly an untrustworthy person.

(I realise Sarkozy is a despicable scumbag as well, but at least he keeps his dick in Carla).

----------


## DrAndy

^ maybe, but that was very judgemental

lots of gossip, little actual proof

should be interesting if the case actually comes to court

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ maybe, but that was very judgemental
> 
> lots of gossip, little actual proof
> 
> should be interesting if the case actually comes to court


Which case are we talking about now? The sexual assault on the chambermaid, the sexual assault on his colleague's daughter, or the the prostitution ring?

(No pattern here, is there?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------

